#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-20
<bundo> Seony 님 하이
<bundo> 제투 보다 더한 컴파일 해야하는 리눅스가 머드라 쩝
<bundo> ㄴ
<bundo> LSB ?
<choco-fi> 어느 정도 규모가 있다 싶은 웹사이트에 nslookup 조회를 하면 로드밸런싱이 되고있는 모습이 확인가능한데요
<choco-fi> nate를 nslookup 조회하면 1개밖에 안나오네요?!
<choco-fi> 1개로 그 많은 접속을 어찌 감당할까요?
<popeye92> choco-fi, L4 Load balancing 이란 걸 하기 때문이죠
<popeye92> 그 한 IP 는 virtual IP 이고, 실제로는 여러 IP 들이 뒤에 숨어있는겁니다.
<choco-fi> 아 그럼 nat 구성을 말씀하시는거죠?
<popeye92> NAT 와 거의 비슷하죠
<popeye92> NAT 방식을 이해하고 계시다면 L4 LB 도 거의 같은 방식대로 동작한다고 이해하시면 큰 무리는 없으리라 봅니다.
<choco-fi> 그렇다면 그 로드밸런싱은 어떤 규칙?!이 있나요? 예를들면 dns에 의한 로드밸런싱은 랜덤이잖아요.. 혹시 L4 장비에 의해서 되는 로드밸런싱도 랜덤으로 되는건가요?
<popeye92> round robin, weighted balancing, persistent hash 등 여러가지 입니다.
<popeye92> 장비회사마다 용어는 조금씩 다르지만 원리는 거의 같습니다.
<popeye92> 보통 health check 기능도 있기 때문에, 뒤 IP의 서버나 팜이 죽으면 알아서 서비스에서 빠집니다.
<popeye92> 반면에 DNS round robin 은 IP 하나나 죽으면 1/n 의 서비스는 불능이 되죠.
<hanbin973> well, I decided to format my computer. Also, I decided to cut off a data partition from my harddisk to prevent data lose. can anybody help me?
<hanbin973> 나이수!!! 한글된당~~~ 파티션 조절하는거 도와주실분 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-21
<kenjin2201> 일정시간 후에 컴퓨터를 끄는 shutdown 명령이 있잖아요. 그런데 그와 같은 식으로 일정시간 후에 suspend 하는 명령도 있나요?
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<lazenca> hot hot hot
<lazenca> 핥짝 핥짝
<lazenca> 서버 관리자가 안계실 때
<lazenca> 현재 서버에서 운영중인 모든 서비스를 확인할 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 아.아. 한글
<VB_Ubuntu> 음 제대로 보이는군..ㅎㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> Seony 계시는건가요?
<VB_Ubuntu> 아무런분도 계시지 않나요? 에구 간만에 와서 애타게 찾는데 아무도 없어 썰렁하네요
<Seony^Server> 있긴 있는데, 들락날락해서요. ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 아 계셨군요
<VB_Ubuntu> 전에 사용하던 노트북이 잘 되지 않아서 버츄얼박스로 들어왔네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 이것도 잘 되네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 더운곳에 크리스마스는 분위기 나나요?
<Seony^MBP> 나기는 나요. 캐롤송이 나오니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> ㅎㅎ 그것도 더 운치있겠습니다.
<VB_Ubuntu> 요즘은 바쁠실 시간이죠?
<VB_Ubuntu> 학교에 과제랑
<VB_Ubuntu> 처리할 일들이 많을것 같은데 괜찮으세요?
<chouchou> hello good morning all
<lazenca> 우분투에서
<lazenca> janus가 뭐에요?
<chouchou> pls anyone speak english here?
<lazenca> yes
<chouchou> lazenca: good morning, you are in south korea right?
<lazenca> yes
<chouchou> I am a freelance web devleloper and system admin, I am planning to travel to SK. and continue my work there...
<chouchou> what do you think?
<lazenca> Do you mean SK telecom?
<lazenca> nono
<lazenca> South Korea?
<chouchou> yes,
<lazenca> hmm,
<chouchou> south korea
<lazenca> It's up to you~
<lazenca> ^^
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: so, how can we help you today?
<chouchou> I just want to know the business environment, and so on and so forth...
<chouchou> or SK don't accept travellers ?
<Seony^MBP> hmm... first of all, i don't think you'll be able to tour SK without any invitation.
<lazenca> No.
<Seony^MBP> sk is not a company like you're thinking.
<Seony^MBP> if you REALLY want to tour sk, email them first. and then get an invitation.
<lazenca> SK is South Korea.
<lazenca> :)
<Seony^MBP> oh, south korea... hahaha...
<chouchou> ok, ah, this reminds me, what is the average ISP cost, as well as the bandwith speed teh offer?
<Seony^MBP> sorry i thought sk meant SK telecom company.
<Seony^MBP> monthly fee?
<VB_Ubuntu> 무엇때문에 한국에서 일자리를 구할려고 하는걸까요?
<lazenca> chouchou, When it comes to getting inspire for design, Travelling is very good!!
<VB_Ubuntu> 어디에 사는지는 모르지만..
<lazenca> chouchou, Where are you from?
<Seony^MBP> 일단은 그냥 여행을 계획 중이래요...
<chouchou> ok, I am from Ghana, west africa
<VB_Ubuntu> 그런대로 한국에 관한 정보가 인터넷이랑 여기저기에 많다고 생각했는데 아직이군요
<lazenca> Ok,
<Seony^MBP> 가나..
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: the average isp cost means, monthly fee?
<VB_Ubuntu> 그런데 하고자 하는 일이 문화와 연결된 인터넷 일이라면 전혀 다른 그쪽에서 와서 가능할런지
<VB_Ubuntu> 저희쪽 일도 가나에서 하는 분들이 있는데 여건이랑 기준이 맞지 않아서 굉장히 힘들어 하는것 같은데
<chouchou> Seony^MBP: yes
<Seony^MBP> VB_Ubuntu: 뭐 그런 거야 우리가 알 바는 아니죠. ㅎㅎ 자기가 가고싶다는데 가게 도와줘야죠.
<chouchou> the average Internet service providers, fees,
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: usually home internet service speed is up to roughly $30/mo.
<chouchou> adsl or optical fiber
<lazenca> ok
<lazenca> internet service provider
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: download speed is up to 15 megabytes / sec
<chouchou> ok
<lazenca> 30000won(Korea)
<VB_Ubuntu> 음 광고할때는 100메가로 합니다.^^
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: in south korea, nobody uses adsl.
<Seony^MBP> 요즘 초당 100메가씩 내려받아요?
<lazenca> 네; 거의;;
<VB_Ubuntu> 아니 광고상...^^
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: sorry, lazenca said, download speed is up to 100 megabytes/sec.
<VB_Ubuntu> 초고속광랜이라고...선전을 하지요
<chouchou> ah, ok
<chouchou> what about accomodation?
<Seony^MBP> not bps.
<Seony^MBP> accomodation... you should surf on the web like lifeinkorea.com something
<chouchou> yes, but i mean the accomodation cost.
<Seony^MBP> http://www.lifeinkorea.com/
<chouchou> which is the less affordable ones?
<Seony^MBP> well, it's up to you. kinda hard to say.
<lazenca> hmm,
<Seony^MBP> $500/mo i guess.
<chouchou> ok
<chouchou> that's appartment right?
<Seony^MBP> but i'm not sure. don't trust me.
<Seony^MBP> nope. studio.
<VB_Ubuntu> 요즘 새로 지은 아파트들은 속도가 잘 나옵니다.
<VB_Ubuntu> 아무래도 옵션으로 그 내용들을 많이 광고하고 대부분들 그렇게 되길 원하니까요
<Seony^MBP> 아... 한국은 금방금방 변하는군요.
<VB_Ubuntu> 특히나 교육방송이 인터넷으로 많이 시청하기에
<lazenca> chouchou, I think that IT platform in korea is very good. Don't worry.
<Seony^MBP> 2007년도 제가 한국을 떠날 때 당시 저희집 다운로드 속도가 초당 10메가였거든요.
<VB_Ubuntu> 인터넷이 느린것을 부모들이 아주 싫어하지요
<lazenca> 초딩영어 작렬 중;;;
<chouchou> ok, thanks,
<lazenca> chouchou, Anyway, NICE TO MEET YOU!!!!
<chouchou> lazenca: nice meeting you too
<lazenca> We are ubuntu!!!!!
<VB_Ubuntu> 그랬죠..그런데 여러사업자들이 생기면서 하나로가 불을 당기도 케이티가 따라가면서 많이 달라졌어요
<chouchou> how do I get invitation to come ?
<chouchou> I use ubuntu everyday here too
<lazenca> Good.
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: sorry, you don't need the invitation. just get a passport and visa.
<VB_Ubuntu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lazenca> If you want to getting a job in Korea, ...
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: i thought sk meant SK Telecom.
<VB_Ubuntu> 유머인거죠?
<Seony^MBP> VB_Ubuntu: 저는 sk가 sk텔레콤 얘기하는 건줄 알고요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> sk텔레콤 찾아가겠다길래 그냥 못들어갈거라고 했죠.
<lazenca> 써니옹, 저도 처음에 에스케이 텔레콤 찾아간다는 줄
<VB_Ubuntu> 저는 그렇지 않았는데 두분이 그런 분위기라 잠시 헷갈렸습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lazenca> 써니옹께서 거기는 초대 받아야 갈 수있다고 담당자한테 메일보내라고;;;
<chouchou> do SK like blacks? what should I do to avoid being vicitimized?
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ 근데 실은 외국애들이 한국을 얘기할 때는 북한이랑 남한이랑 구분해서 부르거든요...
<VB_Ubuntu> 영어가 짧을때가 정확할때도 있네요..
<lazenca> No,
<Seony^MBP> 우리야, korea하면 당연히 남한을 얘기하느 ㄴ거지만...
<lazenca> Asian
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: you don't have to worry about the racial discrimination.
<lazenca> Korean no crucify. :)
<lazenca> s/no/not
<Seony^MBP> there are so many aficans
<lazenca> Korean is not crucify.
<chouchou> ok,
<VB_Ubuntu> 한국은 외국인에게 호의적인데
<VB_Ubuntu> 단지 관습에 벗어나는 문화를 행동하지 않는다면
<lazenca> 흑인은 무섭기도 하죠...
<lazenca> 사실;;
<VB_Ubuntu> 그렇겠지만 실제적으론 혼자서 다수의 동양인이 있는곳에 있다보면 더 무섭지 않을까요?
<lazenca> chouchou, Don't worry.
<VB_Ubuntu> 일단 수적으로 불리하잖아요
<lazenca> 네 그렇죠.
<lazenca> 네. 그건 어느나라 사람이건 마찬가지일 거 같아요.
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: I highly recommend you to read some docs about korean life from wiki or travel sitess.
<chouchou> ok, will do that.
<lazenca> chouchou, Learn Korean!!
<VB_Ubuntu> 우선은 가까운곳에서 한국인을 찾아보는것이 더 좋을듯 한데
<lazenca> Maybe, You want to work in Korea,
<VB_Ubuntu> 대사관에 가보는 것도 좋을것 같고
<VB_Ubuntu> ê·¸
<lazenca> Fluent Korean skill is helpful.
<chouchou> I wan to do my business there, probably work too
<VB_Ubuntu> 쪽나라의 인터넷 인프라가 우리가 생각하는 것보다 더 낙후할수도 있을것 같아서.
<chouchou> I will teach english
<lazenca> good..
<lazenca> But..
<Seony^MBP> oh, english....
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: Remember this. South Korea has been very very very influenced by the Confucian culture.
<lazenca> But,
<lazenca> 선생님 너무 많아요;
<VB_Ubuntu> 가나는 프랑스어가 공용어로 알고 있는데
<lazenca> 그리고 아프리카 사람들 보다는 미국 쪽을 선호하는;;;
<VB_Ubuntu> 영어라면 몇개국어 하는건가요?
<chouchou> Seony^MBP: ok, can u pls explain abut that? i heard of confusians but don't know its ideologies
<Seony^MBP> read wiki. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucianism
<lazenca> 유교;;;
<VB_Ubuntu> 그런데 우리나라 영어선생님은 Seony^mbp 같은 한국어를 잘하는 사람이 필요해요 ^^
<lazenca> 네
<VB_Ubuntu> 그래야 사람들이 뭘 헷갈리는지 정확히 알려주죠
<lazenca> 네;;
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 그래서, 대학에서 영어로 수업진행하는 교수님들이 수업 끝에 한국말로 숙제를 다시 한 번 정리해주신다죠.
<VB_Ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 제가 한국에서 어학원 다녔을 때 강사가 미국에서 살았던 한인2세였어요. 덕분에 한국말을 잘해서 자주 어울렸죠. 예쁘기도 했고. ㅎㅎ
<lazenca> chouchou, Keep it up, I'm looking forward to meet web designer from ghana.
<lazenca> 예뻐야하죠;; ^^
<chouchou> maybe we can establish a close relationship, so, if  come you will be the firsts person to meet :)
<VB_Ubuntu> 뭐 그런추억이 있으신것이군요
<lazenca> chouchou, Good
<Seony^MBP> 민병철 어학원 발산역지점에서 아직도 강사하고 있는데 예쁘긴 예뻐요.
<lazenca> We are friend!
<lazenca> friends!
<VB_Ubuntu> 오호 아직까지 연결의 끈을 가지고 계시는군요 ^^
<lazenca> 발산역으로 간다..
<Seony^MBP> 예쁘니깐요ㅋㅋ
<chouchou> what is your specialities?
<lazenca> ㄷㄷ
<Seony^MBP> 안예쁘면 학원 수강 끝나면 바로 연락 끝인데...
<VB_Ubuntu> 뭐 그쪽 지역에 더 예쁜분들이 많을것 같은데요
<lazenca> I'm major in Computer engineering in Korea.
<Seony^MBP> 서양은요, 좀 극과 극이에요.
<chouchou> that's great
<lazenca> 인도 여자들은;;;
<lazenca> 머리는 조막만한 데
<Seony^MBP> 날씬한 애들은 정말 몸매가 *환상적*인데, 아닌 애들은 보통사람 2배만하거든요..
<Seony^MBP> 중간도 없고...
<lazenca> 무슨 병마냥 몸은 두툼;;
<chouchou> what if I want to continue school too there... that will be in englineering.
<Seony^MBP> 서양애들도 그래요.
<chouchou> what are the procedures and costs?
<lazenca> hmm,
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: you should go to councellors to talk about it.
<lazenca> 국내에서 공부를 하려면 어떻게 해야하죠;;
<Seony^MBP> we cannot guide it for you.
<lazenca> 굿.
<VB_Ubuntu> 일단 공부를 할려면 원하는 대학을 찾아서 입학요청을 하고
<chouchou> ok, I understand...
<VB_Ubuntu> 허가서가 나오면 갈 수 있겠죠..그건 전세계가 비슷할것 같은데요
<chouchou> thanks a lot
<lazenca> proffessional councellor interested in abroad scholarship.
<lazenca> 네;;;
<chouchou> do you have any messenger's account I we can be communicating ?
<lazenca> chouchou, Keep it up!!
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: first of all, go to south korea. and then get a studio and job. you're gonna realize what you should or have to do whatever you want.
<chouchou> thanks
<chouchou> ok, I will do that
<lazenca> neuezeal@gmail.com
<Seony^MBP> np
<lazenca> 써니님 영어 잘하신다....
<Seony^MBP> 저 영어 못해요. 더럽게 못해요. ㅎㅎ
<lazenca> ㅠㅠ;
<VB_Ubuntu> lazenca: 님은 어떤 메신저를 더 사용하신다고 한건가요?
<chouchou> lazenca: can you pls send me a link of apartment I can find?
<VB_Ubuntu> 음 주소를 말하기에는 좀 이르죠
<lazenca> 저는 그냥 쥐메일 알려드림;;
<VB_Ubuntu> 그렇군요 페이스북에서 찾아봐야 겠다.
<lazenca> chouchou, I am digital nomad.
<lazenca> I am a digital nomad.
<chouchou> no no no pls
<chouchou> just asking, sorry if you feel offended
<Seony^MBP> chouchou: i don't know where you got information about apartment, but korea apartment is extremely expensive.
<VB_Ubuntu> ㅋㅋ 노마드 저것 어제 읽던 책 제목이군요
<chouchou> ok
<lazenca> 저는 디지털 유목민.
<lazenca> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chouchou> what type of accomodation can you get cheaper there?
<lazenca> hmm, montly,
<lazenca> 아니아니
<lazenca> 월세가 제일 비싸죠;;;
<Seony^MBP> mostly foreigners live in studio, or one bedroom.
<Seony^MBP> 외국애들은 월세가 비싸다고 생각 안해요.
<VB_Ubuntu> 실제론 비슷하지 않나요? 전세 가격만큼 월세을 받는 것이니..
<Seony^MBP> 외국은 월세가 기본이거든요...
<lazenca> 네;;
<lazenca> 네;;
<Seony^MBP> 저도 여기서 내는 월세가 한 달에 $1,200인데요..
<VB_Ubuntu> 실제론 저분이 받는 급여의 40%이상이 방값이라고 하면(물론 서울 도심지역 기준) 좀 놀라겠죠?
<Seony^MBP> 이쯤되면 강남의 오피스텔 쯤이야 제가 사는데랑 가격이 비슷하니까 그닥 비싸다고 생각 안하죠. ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 우리나라도 도쿄 만큼 비싸다고 하던데
<Seony^MBP> 네. 근데 그건 어디까지나 서울중심부 가격이니까, 인천/수원쯤 되는 서울근방만 되도 엄청나게 싸죠.
<VB_Ubuntu> 그래서 인지 위성도시에서 외국인을 많이들 봅니다.
<VB_Ubuntu> 노동자 들이 아니라 일반 직업들도 많은것 같아요
<VB_Ubuntu> 제가 있는곳도 과천에 인접한 도시인데 외국인(인도계열) 사람들이 많네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 음 우분투를 뭐로 다시 사용하나 싶었는데 버박으로 기본적인것이 해소되니 좋네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 참 써니옹 근간에 맥이 많이 풀렸는지 2년전 맥은 50만원이나 60만원으로도 중고품들이 있네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 그렇다면 우리나라에도 이젠 맥이 상당히 보편화 된것 같아요
<Seony^MBP> 글쵸. 저부터도 맥빠인데요 ㅎㅎ
<VB_Ubuntu> 지금 집에는 혼자 계시는건가요? 새벽이죠 아마?
<Seony^MBP> 11시 40분이에요.
<VB_Ubuntu> 아 그렇구나 모두들 계시겠네요 ^^
<VB_Ubuntu>  음 이렇게 가상 운영체제가 가능하다면 실제적으론 운영체제의 의미가 많이 감소하겠네요
<VB_Ubuntu> 좋은 하드웨어에 기본적인 프로그램만 있음.
<VB_Ubuntu> 그래도 1컴에 1 운영체제가 가장 안정적이려나요?
<Seony^MBP> 아무래두요... 그게 제일 편하죠.
<VB_Ubuntu> 간만에  뵈니 시간가는줄 모르겠습니다. 건강하시고 해 바뀌기 전에 꼭 다시뵈요
<VB_Ubuntu> 늘 계실거죠?
<Seony^MBP> 그럼요 :)
<VB_Ubuntu> 그럼 굿 나잇 입니다.
<Seony^MBP> 쉬세요
<VB_Ubuntu> bye~
<hacking_u> 안녕히
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-22
<hacking_u> 쩝....
<Tommy8> what's up?
<choco-fi> 원격지로 권한과 소유권을 그대로 유지한 상태로 백업을 진행 하는 유용한 도구 없을까요? rsync 빼고요....ㅜㅜ
<kenjin2201> 가끔 모니터가 갑자기 꺼집니다. 다시 키를 누르거나 마우스를 움직이면 다시 켜지구요. 어떤 문제인지 알 수 있을까요?
<kenjin2201> 전원관리 옵션과는 관계 없습니다.
<shriekout> 화면보호기 설정 아닐까요?
<kenjin2201> 그건 꺼 놨어요
<shriekout> 그럼...
<shriekout> 모니터 고장? =33
<kenjin2201> 보니까 저랑 같은 내용의 포스트가 올라와 있던데, 해결을 못했더군요
<shriekout> 흠
<kenjin2201> 다른 OS 랑 연결했을때는 문제가 없어요
<kenjin2201> 포스트 올린 사람은 슬랙웨어 였을 때도 괜찮았다는데 우분투에서만 그랬다고 합니다.
<shriekout> 전원에서 AC전원 탭에서 표시 부분... 안함이라고 되어 있나요?
<kenjin2201> 디스플레이요?
<kenjin2201> put display to sleep ... 이거 말씀하시는 거에요?
<shriekout> 시스템 -> 기본 설정 -> 전원 관리 -> AC전원 탭 -> 표시
<shriekout> 영문판인가요?
<kenjin2201> 네
<kenjin2201> 네..그거 맞는거 같아요
<shriekout> 그럼... 그 부분이 맞는 것 같네요
<kenjin2201> never 로 해 놨어요
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 화면 보호기도 설정을 해 놓으셨구요...
<shriekout> 사용 안함?
<kenjin2201> 네
<kenjin2201> 이 포스트랑 내용이 완전히 같아요.
<kenjin2201> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516450
<kenjin2201> 컴퓨터 사양은 다르지만
<shriekout> 흠... 바이오스 설정도 했고...
<shriekout> 그럼 저는 잘 모르겠어요... =33
<kenjin2201> 네 암튼 감사합니다. ^^
<bundo> 쩝 만불!!!
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<kenjin2201> 언제 또 그럴지 알수가 없으니 뭘해도 고쳐진건지 안고쳐진건지 당장은 알수가 없으니
<bundo> 우분투애서 불교 인정 그러나 불교계숙청해야징 대세가 그런듯
<bundo> 헤헤
<shriekout> 그 글타래... 군기록 글타래로 바꿨습니다. ㅋㅋ =33
<shriekout> 오늘...
<shriekout> 이상한 메일을 받았습니다.
<shriekout> 국가 차원에서 공개커뮤니티 지원을 하려고 하니...
<shriekout> 실명과 전화번호를 알려달라고 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 제일 열받는건 작신들 사단이 빡쎄다는 글림
<shriekout> 작신?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제일 열받는건 자신들 사단이 빡쎄다는 글들임...
<bundo> 헤헤
<shriekout> 김프에 정부 비판글 올라오면... 국가에서 바로 전화와서 삭제 요청할 태세... -ㅅ-
<bundo> 매지님
<shriekout> 넵
<bundo> 2008년초에
<bundo> 국정원에서 저 조사하드라고요
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 유명인이시군요!
<bundo> 그런거에요 헤헤
<bundo> 국정원 조사 결과 강분도 계죄 5만8천 나왔데유
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 보고 자료  만드는거에요
<bundo> 청와대ㅑ 말고 국외의원도  어쩌다 부를까
<bundo> 국외원은요 자료 취합합니더
<bundo> 국오;원 대충 이해하셔요 일없어사ㅓ 그러니깐
<shriekout> -ㅅ-
<bundo> 국외원 대충 이해하셔요 일없어서  뻘진 하니깐
<bundo> ^^
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 전 걸릴 일 많습니다. =33
<bundo> 정보 수집입니다
<bundo> 더스트 3800
<bundo> 더스트 3800만원
<shriekout> 오오
<shriekout> 갑후!
<bundo> 강분도 58000원
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 국외원 결과에요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오픈 소스 리더들 조사입니다
<bundo> 별거 없슴 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저는 2008년 말 조사 들어 가드라고요
<bundo> 암튼 그 자료가ㅣ 미리 준비;하는거죠
<shriekout> 정보 공개하기 싫습니다
<shriekout> 제가 개겨도 어떻게든 알아내겠지만
<shriekout> 순순히 내줄 생각없습니다. =3
<bundo> 국외의원 등이 자료요구하니끼:요
<bundo> 근 데 변태인거  제가 떠벌리고 다녀서
<bundo> 걱정마새유 다아니깐
<shriekout> 일단 이메일 보관처리
<bundo> 히히
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 국외으원들요  사람 만날때 국정원 자료 요청하고 만나요
<bundo> 어떤 사람인지 자료로 보는거죠
<bundo> 좀 웃기죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 매지도 좃댄거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이제 페북 바운더리도 다나올듯 쩝
<shriekout> 오늘 받은 이메일 "... 국가에서 국내 공개커뮤니티 활성화를 위해 현재 관련현황을 조사중에 있습니다....성함과 이메일 정보를 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다..." 장난치냐! 이제 커뮤니티 관리자 개인신상 관리도 하냐!
<shriekout> 트윗에 올렸... =33
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> rt 해야징 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저도 눌럈어요 20098년봄에... ㅈ배산어쪄구 하길래...
<bundo> 저도 눌럈어요 2009년봄에... 재산어쪄구 하길래...
<bundo> 매지 사찰 대상임  엿된거에여
<bundo> 크크
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=72395#p72395
<shriekout> 허위사실 아니고... 이메일 보관처리해서 증거 남겼고...
<shriekout> 유언비어도 아니고... 단지 기사 링크 =3
<la> hi
<la> 안녕하세요!
<la> Seony 옆동에서 왔습니다. ^^
<la> Seony, 라젠카 입니다. ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<lazenca> Darkcircle, 닭묘옹!
<zeromon> ?? ??? ????? ????~~
<zeromon> 다들 즐거운 크리스마스 보내세요~~
<zeromon> 인코딩이 문제였군요.
<zeromon> 쩝
<semosi_HOme> winter solstice = 동지 입니다.
<semosi_HOme> 네이버 사전이 좀 특이해 졌네요
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 우와아 넥원으로 아얄씨 들어왔어요 ㅋ
<bundo> shriekout  이거 머여 ? 나 술꼴아서 자고 일어났는디
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14550
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 먼 이상한소리들이죠 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 재밌게 진행되고 있어요... 제가 아마 조회수 10회정도는 채웠을듯 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=72398#p72398
<shriekout> 이 댓글 때문에 손이 근질근질했었는데... 다른 분들이 잘 대응하시는듯 =33
<shriekout> 저는 저 글에 손 안대기로 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저라다가 나도 간첩으로 몰릴듯 쩝  ㅠ,.ㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 댓글을... "국정원장 직무유기로 구속하라"고 달려다가 참았... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼요 커뮤니티 리더는요 말조심해야해요
<bundo> 그건 커뮤니티 위해서지 절대 쫄라는거는 아니고요
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 무슨 말씀인지 압니다. :)
<bundo> 자료 수집은 무지 막지해요 쩝
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 마우스가 정상적으로 작동하지 않습니다. 어디를 만져야 정상으로 돌아올까요
<Seony^Work> 무슨 일 이후부터 그랬는지에 대한 원인부터 알아야할 것 같은데요.
<eigenjin> 네,
<eigenjin> Sugar(어린이용 OS)를 설치후, 동작이 좀 이상해서 지웠는데, 계속 멀펑션이 이어집니다.
<eigenjin> 가령예를 들면, 메뉴바에 있는 것을 클릭할 때는 멀쩡히 잘 동작하는데
<eigenjin> 응용프로그램이 실행되고 난 뒤, 그 응용프로그램에 있는 매뉴를 누르면, 작동하지 않고, 멈춤 표시로 표시됩니다.
<eigenjin> 웹브라우져 상에서도, 탭 이동이 안되고, 링크를 클릭해도, 아무런 반응이 없습니다. 그냥 마우스가 손으로 변경됩니다.
<Seony^Work> 구글링하니까 예전에 버그신고된 적이 있는 부분이네요.
<eigenjin> 그렇지만, 프로그램을 종료하고 싶어서, 종료창을 클릭하면, 작동은 제대로 되구요
<Seony^Work> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sugarteam/2010-January/001510.html 맨 아랫부분 보세요.
<eigenjin> 혹시, 링크를 알려주실 수 있나요?
<eigenjin> 네 검토해 보도록 하겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<Seony^Work> :)
<eigenjin> 감사합니다. 도로 정상작동합니다.
<Seony^Work> 오 해결됐어요?
<eigenjin> 판넬 설정해 놓은 것이 그런데, 몽땅 초기화 되었네요..
<eigenjin> 네..
<Seony^Work> 다행이네요...
<eigenjin> 네..다시 설치할까 고민도 했었는데..덕분에 일이 줄어 들었습니다.감사합니다.
<Seony^Work> 별말씀을요. 구글에서 그냥 ubuntu sugar mouse로 검색해서 제일 위에 나오는 걸 알려드렸을 뿐이에요 ㅎㅎ
<eigenjin> 검색을 좀더 엶심히 해야 할 것 같다는 생각을
<eigenjin> 그런데, 재미있는 건, 도키를 사용하고 있는데, 도키도 초기화 되어버렸네요
<Seony^Work> 네. 맨 밑부분의 명령어들이 GNOME의 세팅파일들을 삭제하는 거라서 그런 것 같아요
<eigenjin> 그렇군요...
<eigenjin> 전혀 몰랐습니다. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-23
<sam__> 안녕하세요
<sam__> 대화 가능하신분...?
<sam__> 여기서 사람 만나 대화하는거 힘들겠다...
<sam__> 누구 없나요?
<sam__> 혹시 정규 대화시간 있으면 연락주세요...
<sam__> ssh0288@hotmail.com입니다.
<zeromon> burg이라는 부트로더의 장점을 설명해 주실 분 계신가요?
<zeromon> 오늘 글타래에서 처음 보게되어서 궁금해 질문해요
<locofrank|linux> grub 을 이쁘게 gui로 바꾸어 주는거 말고 그다지 장점은 없어 뵈네요
<zeromon> 아 grub을 그냥 gui로 바꾸어 주는 넘이였군요.. ^^
<zeromon> 갑자기 신개념의 부트로더가 나온지 알고 깜짝 놀랐네요..
<locofrank|linux> 아하
<zeromon> 머 어짜피 부트로더가 gui여야 할 이유는 없다고 생각하는 이로써 관심을 끊어도 되겠네요.
<locofrank|linux> 좀 찾아보니 문제도 있어뵈네요.
<zeromon> 답변 감사합니다.
<zeromon> 흐흐 머 항상 그렇듯이
<locofrank|linux> 별말씀을요
<locofrank|linux> 저도 허접이라 그냥 줏어들은거에요
<zeromon> ^^ 조금씩 아는 지식들을 나누면 서로가 편해지는 것 같습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<lexlove> 곧 크리스마스 이브네요
<shriekout> 올해 한 번도 안 울었어요
<shriekout> <- 선물 받을 자격 있음 =33
<lexlove> shiekout, 산타할아버지만 구하면 되겠군여
<lexlove> 저도 자격은 되지만 산타를 못구했답니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 먼저 자러갑니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-24
<eigenjin> 나비 사용중입니다. 특정 어플리케이션에서 한글을 사용할 수 없을 때 해결 방법이 있나요?
<scringes> 안녕하세요 방갑습니다
<Seony^Work> Hi
<scringes> 저 질문좀 드리겟습니다 지금 tf7050 내장그래픽인대요 우분투 설치가 안됩니다 x윈도우 진입이 안되는거 같아요.. 드라이버를 못 올라가는거 같은대 해결 방안좀 부탁드립니다 cui 로 설치 가능한가요?
<Seony^Work> 설치야 가능하겠습니다만, 윈도우를 띄우는 문제는 별도의 문제라서 어차피 해결을 따로 해야할 것 같네요.
<scringes> 흐음..
<Seony^Work> X-Windows가 설치시 안뜬다는 얘기는, 설치 후에도 안뜬다는 얘기거든요.
<scringes> 그럴꺼 같은대
<scringes> 제가 테스트 해본결과
<Seony^Work> 라이브씨디의 목적이, 설치 전 검토의 의미를 포함하기도 하니깐요...
<scringes> 9400 글픽을 꼽고 설치 해보니깐 엑스윈도우가 떳섯습니다 지금은 안뜹니다
<scringes> 근본적인 해결방안이 없을까요?
<scringes> 참고로 윈도우에서 우비로 설치할려고해도 같은 증상이애요ㅠㅠ
<Seony^Work> 해결방법은 독점 드라이버를 설치하면 될 것 같습니다.
<scringes> 엑스윈도우 안열리는상테에서 드라이버를 올릴수 잇나요?
<Seony^Work> 네. 터미널에서 apt-get으로 드라이버를 설치하면 되는데요,
<Seony^Work> 어떤 드라이버를 설치할 것인지는 미리 구글링을 통해서 확인이 되야겠습니다.
<scringes> 그러면 일단 우분투를 설치해야하는대. 방법을 알려주세요.
<scringes> 엑스윈도우 설치 전에 드라이버를 올려야하는건가요?
<Seony^Work> 먼저 aptitude search ati 하셔서 드라이버 목록을 확인하시고, 구글링하셔서 목록의 어떤 것을 설치하면 되는지 확인하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<Seony^Work> 드라이버명 확인하시고 sudo apt-get install 드라이버 하시면 되겠습니다.
<scringes> 라이브 시디도 안되는대요 ㅜㅠ
<Seony^Work> 라이브씨디는 당연히 안되구요, 설치 완료 후에 해야죠.
<Seony^Work> cui로 설치가 되는 상황 하에서 말씀드린 거구요,
<scringes> 지금
<scringes> 우분투설치(i) 햇습니다
<scringes> 넘어가나 봐야겟내요
<Seony^Work> 네 :)
<scringes> 역시나 화면에 아무것도 안뜨는군요....
<scringes> seony님
<scringes> 제 닉넴으로 드러올께요
<Seony^Work> 퇴근해야하는데.
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다 제 닉으로 왓습니다.
<Seony^Work> ggugi, alt+F1 하시면 콘솔로 나오니 거기서 작업을 하시면 되구요... 전 이만 퇴근해야해서 나중에 뵙겠습니다.
<ggugi> 고맙습니다
<Seony^Work> 별말씀을요. 도움이 되지못해서... 다른 분께 넘기겠습니다.
<ggugi> 저 질문좀 할께요 우분투 엑스 윈도우로 진입이 안되소 nonmode 로 설치는 했는대요 부팅전에 grub 편집을 할려는대 grub모드로 가는법좀 알려주세요
<locofrank|linux> ggugi, 저도 허접이라 질문하신게 정확히 어떤 것인지 모르겠는데
<locofrank|linux> grub 을 편집하고 싶으시다는건지요?
<ggugi> 해결봣습니다 감사합니다
<locofrank|linux> 아하 네엡
<ggugi> 증상은
<ggugi> 엑스윈도 진입불가... 설치도 안되고.. 등등
<ggugi> 그래서 해결은 그룹 편집에서 nomodeset 추가해서
<ggugi> 설치하고 드라이버 올렷어요.. 감사해요
<locofrank|linux> 아 해결하셨군요. 축하드려요
<ggugi> locofrank|linux: 님 유틸 뭐뭐 쓰새요?
<locofrank|linux> 유틸이라 하시면
<locofrank|linux> 프로그램들 말씀하시나요?
<ggugi> 냅
<locofrank|linux> 카테고리가 어떤 쪽을 말씀하시나요?
<ggugi> 흐음...
<locofrank|linux> 전 개발자나 리눅스를 꼭 사용해야 하는 입장이 아니라서 그냥 일반적인 용도로만 사용하거든요.. 무지 허접해서
<ggugi> 일반적인 용도요
<locofrank|linux> 독은 docky
<locofrank|linux> 캡쳐는 shutter
<locofrank|linux> 그리고.. 브라우저는 크로미움
<locofrank|linux> 이런거 말슴하시나요??
<ggugi> 네
<ggugi> 감사해욧
<ggugi> 참 폰트는
<ggugi> 윈도우랑 비슷하게 할려면 어케 하죠? 특히 브라우져에서요
<locofrank|linux> 아하 그렇다면 이미지 뷰어는 gThumb image viewer 사용하고
<locofrank|linux> 폰트 설치는 아시죠?
<locofrank|linux> 그리고 브라우저는 어느걸 사용하시는지요??
<ggugi> 크로미움 쓸려구요
<locofrank|linux> 전 나눔고딕을 주로 사용하는데 크로미움이라면
<locofrank|linux> 환경설정에서
<locofrank|linux> 고급탭에 가시면
<locofrank|linux> 잠시만요 제가 스샷으로
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_003.jpeg
<locofrank|linux> 제가 영문세션으로 사용해서... 아무튼 커서 있는 곳에서
<locofrank|linux> 바꾸실 수 있어요
<ggugi> 고맙습니다
<ggugi> 우분투로
<ggugi> 미드랑 이것저것 해봐야겟군요...
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<locofrank|linux> 많이 도와드리고 싶지만 저도 허접의 극을 달리는 수준이라...
<locofrank|linux> 여기 계신 고수분들이 잠수 안하실때 도움 받으시면 될꺼에요
<locofrank|linux> 음.. 아무튼 아까 이어서 좀 더 적어보면..
<locofrank|linux> 동영상은 vlc를 사용하고
<locofrank|linux> 음악은 audacious
<locofrank|linux> 트윅은 ubuntu tweak << 이거 잘 쓰고 있구요
<ggugi> 아
<ggugi> 고맙습니다
<ggugi> 지금 10.4로 설치 한상태여서..
<ggugi> 10.10 으로 업그레이드중이에요...
<ggugi> locofrank|linux: 님은 어떤 폰트 쓰시죠?
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요 전 내리고 싶은데...
<locofrank|linux> 전 주로 나눔고딕 쓰고 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 터미널은 나눔고딕코딩 쓰구요
<ggugi> 그렇군욧.
<ggugi> 하드 80기가에
<ggugi> 올리 3500 1기가 메모리입니다.
<ggugi> 대충 쓸려고.. 세컨컴에 설치했죠..
<locofrank|linux> 아하
<locofrank|linux> 세컨컴이 좋으시네요...
<ggugi> 얻어온 컴이에요.
<ggugi> 팔기도 뭐해서. 가지고 있습니다.
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 팔아도 얼마 안되는 금액이라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 하기야 그런 컴이면 이것 저것 해보는게 더 남긴 하죠
<locofrank|linux> ggugi님은 주로 어떤 프로그램 사용하세요?
<ggugi> 전 서핑이나 티비 다운 받아봐요;;;
<locofrank|linux> 그냥 일반적인 용도로 사용하다보니 쓰는게 한정적이라 새로운게 있다면 써보고 싶네요
<locofrank|linux> 아..
<ggugi> 솔직히 좋은 컴 필요 없어요...
<ggugi> 지금 메인컴퓨터가 라나 445에 2기가인대
<locofrank|linux> 저도 그래요. 직업도 컴퓨터랑 전혀 관련도 없고
<locofrank|linux> 게임도 안하고
<ggugi> 필요 없는거 같아요 ...
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<ggugi> 게임도 많이 해봐야 30분입니다..
<ggugi> 질려버리죠.
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<ggugi> 아싸리.. 부품 다 정리하고 넷북 갈수 있다면 좋으련만...
<locofrank|linux> 전 그래서 그냥 놋북 하나 얼마전에 울트라씬으로 하나 질러서
<locofrank|linux> 그걸로 집에서도 쓰고 있어요
<ggugi> 넷북 써보셧나요?
<locofrank|linux> 전 넷북은 너무 느릴것 같아서
<locofrank|linux> 울트라씬으로 샀어요
<locofrank|linux> http://www.gmarket.co.kr/challenge/neo_affiliate/naver/naver_redirect.asp?goodscode=185892518&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200001169&nv_pchs=2hLE5/pzWCcnxG/TIZk0DcHwiI/oyN/Pd8%2BtpCYwPJA%3D
<ggugi> 흐음...
<locofrank|linux> 이거 사서.. 집에서는 거의 누워서 컴퓨팅을..
<ggugi> 오...
<locofrank|linux> 올해 산 것 중에 최고더군요
<ggugi> 저도 누워서 하고싶어서 넷북을 고민중 ㅜㅜ
<locofrank|linux> 잉여가 되는 지름길
<ggugi> 지금
<locofrank|linux> 누워서 미드 보다가 걍 자고..
<ggugi> 시스템을 다 정리하면.. 될까 고민중..
<locofrank|linux> 회사 정말 나가기 싫더군요 저거 사고 나서..
<ggugi> 저도 미드 폐인입니다..
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<ggugi> 다 봣습니다...
<locofrank|linux> 720 정도면 넷북에서도 잘 돌아갈테니
<locofrank|linux> 쌈찍하고 튼튼한걸로 하나 구하셔도..
<ggugi> 720도 필요 없습니다.. 350메가짤이면.. 다 됩니다;;;
<locofrank|linux> 1080 보신다면 울트라씬은 가셔야 하구요
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 넷북으로도 충분히...
<ggugi> 토렌토 맨날 쓰니;;;;
<locofrank|linux> 전 다큐랑 영화도 좀 보다보니..
<ggugi> 다큐랑 영화도 다 봐요...
<ggugi> 700메가짜리만요;;;
<locofrank|linux> 700메가짜리로 보고 싶어도 요즘은 다 크게 나와서 ... ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 인터넷이 10메가라서... 시간의 압박이 심하죠...
<locofrank|linux> 아 외국이신가봐요
<ggugi> 한국이에요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 헉.. 그런데 아직 10메가 라인을 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 갈아타세요 ㅠㅠ
<ggugi> 못갈아타요...
<ggugi> 공짜 인터넷임;;;
<locofrank|linux> 안들어오나요..
<locofrank|linux> 헐.. 그러시군요
<ggugi> 지역케이블인대... 이넘들이 전산상으로 단선처리되서...
<ggugi> 무료로 쓰고 있어요;;;
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 700메가 동영상이면 넷북으로 충분히 돌아가요
<ggugi> 이사가기 전까진 쓸려고 생각합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네엡
<ggugi> 넷북 20만원이면
<ggugi> 지를탠대 고민입니다.
<ggugi> 중고는 워런티가 다 넘겨서 문제고..
<locofrank|linux> 조금만 더 쓰시면 구입 가능할텐데...
<locofrank|linux> 넷북이라 돈을 쓰기는 좀 뭐하죠..
<ggugi> 마자요..
<ggugi> 대세는 놋북인대...
<ggugi> 스마트폰 아시죠?
<ggugi> 엑스페리아 x1 아세요?
<locofrank|linux> 네 알기만 해요
<ggugi> 공기계있는대
<ggugi> 팔아야겟어요....
<ggugi> 에휴
<locofrank|linux> 안쓰세요?
<ggugi> 네
<ggugi> 중고로 구매햇엇는대
<ggugi> 쓸일이 없습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 그럼 팔고 놋북 구매에 보태서..
<ggugi> m4655도 있는대 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 다 정리 해야겟군요...
<locofrank|linux> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 이런
<ggugi> 부품 다 정리해바야 얼마 안되내요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 그래도 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 이런
<ggugi> 우분투 10.10 으로 할껄 그랫내;;;
<ggugi> locofrank|linux: 님...
<ggugi> 지금 다 엎고 우분투 10.10 으로 설치 예정;;;
<locofrank|linux> 넵
<ggugi> 업그레이드가 너무 오래걸려요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 전 10.04로 내리고 싶은데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony^Server 님 자리에 계신가유 !
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=leadership-conduct 여기에...
<bundo> 아래쪽  "사적 내용은 사적으로(Keeping the Personal Personal)"
<bundo> 이거 번역이 덜된듯합니더 헤헤
<bundo> 시간 나실때 부탁 드립니더
<bundo> 어 서니님
<bundo> <bundo> Seony^Server 님 자리에 계신가유 !
<bundo> <bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=leadership-conduct 여기에...
<bundo> <bundo> 아래쪽  "사적 내용은 사적으로(Keeping the Personal Personal)"
<bundo> <bundo> 이거 번역이 덜된듯합니더 헤헤
<bundo> <bundo> 시간 나실때 부탁 드립니더
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> 아 넵
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-25
<han9k> 메리 크리스마스
<ljh71792> hello
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 씨익
<acooda> 프리노드는 항상 잠수 ㅠ
<zeromon> 혹시 여기 말고 다른 우분투 irc 서버가 있나요?
<zeromon> 예전보다 유저가 많이 줄어든 것 같네요
<acooda> 한아이알씨죠
<acooda> 거긴 적어도 여기보다 잠수하는 사람이 더 많음
<acooda> 쿨럭
<acooda> 웹으로 한아얄씨 접속 하는 방법 아시는분;;
<zeromon> 아 아직도 그 곳이 살아있는 거군요
<zeromon> 좋은 정보 감사
<acooda> znffjr;;;
<acooda> 쿨럭;;;
<zeromon> 그럼 두 서버 관리자가 다른 건가요?
<acooda> 아얄씨 관리가
<acooda> mk님인걸로 알고 있는데
<acooda> 아마 한아얄씨도 같지 않을까요?
<acooda> 자세한건 분도님에게 -_-
<zeromon> 아 그분 아직도 존재하시는가봐용?
<acooda> 우리 한얄씨가서 노가리 까요 씨익
<acooda> mk님?
<zeromon> ^^ 분도님
<acooda> 분도님...
<zeromon> 못 뵌지 꾀나 오래 된듯.. &&
<acooda> 조만간 술땜에 쓰러질수도 있음
<acooda> -_-
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<acooda> 오늘도 안보이는걸 보니
<acooda> 흠
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<zeromon> 또 술을 푸셨군요
<acooda> 아얄씨에서 안보이면
<acooda> 술먹으러 간거임
<zeromon> 히히
<acooda> 제가 장담함 -_-
<acooda> autowiz:
<acooda> autowiz:
<acooda> autowiz:
<acooda> autowiz:
<acooda> autowiz: 담벼락 확인즘 ;;
<zeromon> autowiz가 머랍니까?
<acooda> 음;;
<acooda> 반ㅇ응이 없어서;;
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<acooda> 나 술쳐먹고 겜방와서 아얄씨에서 모하는거니 ㅠ
<zeromon> 간만에 시간이 좀 있어서 우분투 아얄씨에 와 보니 유저수가 확 줄어서 깜짝 놀랐네요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ 겜방에서 아얄씨는 좀
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<acooda> 외로운 사람임 ㅠ
<zeromon> 그래서 아까 웹에서  hanirc 접속 하시려 했군요
<acooda> 그래서
<acooda> xirc깔고 접속했음
<acooda> --;;
<zeromon> ㅋㅎ
<acooda> 음악 들으세요
<acooda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1E5dMXZN2k&list=PLECCEA19D9F8F0B6D&index=4&playnext=4
<zeromon> 먼 음악이래요?
<acooda> 쿨럭
<acooda> acooda음악 리스트중 하나입니다 -_-
<zeromon> acooda음악이 뭔지 모르는 사람입니다
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> acooda는 술좋아하는 ubuntu유저입니다
<acooda> 꾸벅
<zeromon> 아 아이디였군요. 이런 무지가
<acooda> zeromon님은 크리스마스에 방안에서 모하고 계시나요
<zeromon> 집에서 모처럼의 휴식을 즐기고 있습니다.
<acooda> 설마 토발즈처럼 커널을 컴파일 놀이 하고 있는건 아니겠죠?
<zeromon> 여자친구가 좀 몸도 안 좋고해서 옆에서 쉬고 있고 눈도 너무 많이 와서 아마도 내일이나 나갈 듯 하네요
<zeromon> 그리고 저녁에 간단한 파티?
<zeromon> 지금 일어난지 얼마 안되었네요
<acooda> 눈많이 온 동네면 이동네는 아니군요 조금 아래쪽?
<zeromon> 여기는 독일입니다
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> 독일서 여친 옆에 누워두고 담배 하나 꼴아물면서 아얄씨 하는 사내분이라
<zeromon> 눈이 한 50센티이상이 쌓인것 같아요
<acooda> 흠
<zeromon> ㅋㅋ 담배는 끊었습니다
<acooda> proccessing...
<zeromon> 그저 리눅스에 관심이 많은 사람입니다
<acooda> 하악 죄송 담배는 acooda가 피고 있네요
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 요즘 하도 아얄씨에 못 와서 인제야 휴가라 잠시 기웃거려요
<acooda> 독일이면 매치되는게
<zeromon> 요즘 한국 우분투 유저들은 머하고 노는지 궁금도 하구요
<acooda> 학생?
<zeromon> 그르네요... 박사과정 학생입니다
<acooda> 한국은 눈 구경 못하는중
<acooda> 어디는 왔다고 하는데 적어도 울동네는 안옴
<zeromon> 여기는 징그럽게 와서 지금 거의 모든것이 마비입니다
<acooda> 몇주일전
<acooda> 서울에도 끔찍하게 눈이 왔죠
<acooda> 서하남에서 반바퀴 돌았음
<acooda> 하악
<zeromon> 오호
<acooda> 여기는 둔촌동입니다
<acooda> :)
<zeromon> 히히 둔촌동 오랜만에 들어보는 동네이름입니다... 반가워요
<acooda> 우분투 사람들 지금모하고 있는지는 모르겠지만
<acooda> 적어도 몇일전에 송년 세미나를 했습니다
<zeromon> 아 성공적으로 잘 끝났겠죠?
<acooda> http://picasaweb.google.com/acooda/20101217
<acooda> 결국 남자들끼리 모인 우울한(?) 세미나로 끝난
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> 어쨌든 즐거웠습니다
<acooda> -_-
<zeromon> 머 남자끼리 모임 좋죠
<zeromon> 재밌었겠네요
<acooda> 절대
<acooda> 실흠
<acooda> ㅡㅡ
<acooda> 다
<acooda> 분도님 때문이야!
<zeromon> ^^
<zeromon> 헉 소주병들이다
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<acooda> 국내 우분투 관련 책이 처음으로 나왔어요ㅕ
<zeromon> 아 그랬군요
<acooda> 그그 기념도 하고
<zeromon> 우분투는 책이 필요없는 배포판으로 알고있었는데
<acooda> 어쨌든 acooda는 술먹으로 갔다는
<acooda> -_-
<zeromon> 어쨌든 축하할 일이네요
<acooda> 굉장히 축하할 일이죠 ;_
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 개인적으로는 그런 책들이 무료로 배포되면 더 좋겠다는 생각을 가지고 있지만
<zeromon> 현실상 쉽지는 않겠죠
<acooda> 돈많은 양반이 필요함 ㅡ.ㅡ
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 적어도 전 안댐 ㅠ
<zeromon> pdf로 배포하는 것 또한 많은 돈이 들려나요?
<acooda> 마음같에선 학교 대상으로 배포하고 싶음
<acooda> 글쎄요
<acooda> 우선 저자분은 최소한의 수익은 있어야 되지 않을까요?
<zeromon> 저자분이 수익이 필요하다면 어쩔 수 없는 거지만요
<acooda> 뭐 그분은 그런걸 바라진 않은건 같지만..
<zeromon> ^^ 그저 작은 바램일 뿐입니다
<acooda> 어쨌든 멋진 일을 하셨음
<zeromon> 예 축하할 일이네요
<acooda> 나도 하고 싶지만 아쉬운 현실인 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<zeromon> 계속 내용을 추가하는 일에 동참하시면 되지 않을까요?
<acooda> 이상하게 잘찍혔네요 저자분입니다 http://picasaweb.google.com/acooda/20101217#5552330942239618514
<zeromon> 하하 그렇군요
<acooda> 전 돼지 키우는일땜에 힘듭니다
<acooda> ㅠ
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 전 우분투 사용자는 아니지만 우분투 그룹을 통해서도 많은 것을 경험하게 되어서 아직도 우분투 그룹 계시판을 들여다 보고 있습니다.
<zeromon> 사실은 데비안에 kde사용자랍니다.
<acooda> 전 쿠분투 사용자입니다
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<zeromon> 역시나 kde 사용자시군요
<acooda> 역시?
<zeromon> 반가워요
<acooda> 하악
<zeromon> 저도 kde사용해서 그랬네요
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;
<acooda> 피씨방에 서든하러 왔다가
<acooda> 아얄씨질만 하고 가네요
<acooda> acooda는 쨉니다
<zeromon> 옛 그럼 바이
<acooda> 감기 조심 하셔요 씨익
<kaengkaeng> d
<kaengkaeng> 안녕하세요
<maki> hi
<maki> heh
<maki> hallo!!
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 쩝
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-26
<ryanchan> Hello?
<ryanchan> Anybody here?
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요.
<Mirnae> 9500GT 글픽카드가 10.04에서 3d가속이 안되는거 같은데...뭘 살펴봐야 할까요...
<Mirnae> 모양새 효과를 누르면 계속해서 Driver 를 새로 찾고 ..
<Mirnae> 안되네요..
<Mirnae> 현재는 195.36.24 버전 드라이버입니다.
<Seony> 크게 도움은 안되겠지만, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364174 참고해보세요
<Seony> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555760 이것두요
<Mirnae> 혹시 nvidia 웹에서 받은 드라이버를 설치해놓은 방법 소개되어 있는곳은 없나요? 제가 못찾는건지 잘모르겠어요...
<Mirnae> ㅜ.ㅜ
<Mirnae> geforce 3d가속이 안될때 어떤걸 체크해봐야 할까요...
<Mirnae> glxgears
<Mirnae> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Mirnae>   Major opcode of failed request:  137 (NV-GLX)
<Mirnae>   Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()
<Mirnae>   Resource id in failed request:  0x5a00002
<Mirnae>   Serial number of failed request:  35
<Mirnae>   Current serial number in output stream:  35
<Mirnae> 요렇게 뜨는데 -_-;;
<DBOFan> Hey everyone
<razgon> 메리크리스마스!!
<razgon> 지내셨습니까?
<razgon> 그리고 해피뉴이어!!
<razgon> 근데 모두 조용하시군요...ㅎ
<ggugi> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다.
<ggugi> 방가워요 꾸기에요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-19
<razGon_PG> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_PG> 날씨가 추워서 아직 한가합니다만. 가끔 일이 있어서요.
<razGon_PG> 리눅스가 유닉스 기반의 OS므로 네트워크의 지원이 없으면 깡통입니다.
<razGon_PG> 물론 모든 서버가 그렇긴 하지만요.
<razGon_PG> 일단은 계산을 전담하는 컴이시라면
<razGon_PG> 그리 할건 없겠군요.
<jinkukyi1> 그럼 지금 서버가 잘 돌아가는지 보는 방법 없나요?
<jinkukyi1> 제가 설치시 문제가 있어서 안되는건지
<jinkukyi1> 지금 서버가 잠시 안되는건지 잘 몰라서요
<razGon_PG> 지금 SSH로 연결 된게 아닌가요?
<jinkukyi1> 네
<razGon_PG> 그러면 서버 역할을 하는건에요.
<razGon_PG> ssh로 연결이 된다면요.
<jinkukyi1> openssh 는 깔았거든요
<jinkukyi1> 처음 시작할때
<jinkukyi1> 그러면 다 받아논거 아닌가요?
<jinkukyi1> 서버에서 왜 update시 안되지;; 제가 하다가 뭐 잘못 건들였나 보네요
<jinkukyi1> 다시 처음부터 깔고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> 업데이트시 안되는 건 자료를 보내는 서버가 문제 있을 수 있으니 다른 날에 시행하세요.
<razGon_PG> 다시 설치하셔도 소용없을수 잇습니다.
<razGon_PG> 윈도우랑 달리 재설치가 많은 것을 해결해 주지 않습니다.
<jinkukyi1> 아^^ 네~
<razGon_PG> bluedusk: 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> razGon_PG, 안녕하세요 (__)
<razGon_PG> 일단 업데이트 안해도 움직이는 건 잘움직입니다.
<razGon_PG> 용도가 계산용이라니 잘이해가 안됩니다만,
<jinkukyi1> 네~ 잘 움직이기는 하는데
<jinkukyi1> 여러 페키지를 받아야 하거든요
<razGon_PG> 아...
<jinkukyi1> c 컴파일 할려면
<razGon_PG> 그렇군요. 근데 그게 안받아져서 문제인가 하시는 군요.
<jinkukyi1> 네
<razGon_PG> 오늘 저녁이나 내일 아침 쯤에 풀릴겁니다.
<razGon_PG> 요즘 카이스트서버는 주말이면 쉬는거 같더군요.
<razGon_PG> 예전에 주말에 지우고서 다시 설치하려고 하니 다운이 안되서 월요일저녁에 재설치 했던 기억이 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 다운이 되다 마는 경우가 많더군요.
<jinkukyi1> 아~ 제가 잘 못 깔았을수도 있으니 다시 한번 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> ^^서버만 설치라면 다시한번 추천입니다.
<razGon_PG> 저는 서버에 여러 패키지 몇번씩 설치해서 이제는 못하겠더라구요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_PG> yemharc: 오!! 오셨군요!! 만물박사!! 시리-0!!
<yemharc> razGon_PG: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 회사 회선 이상하네;;
<yemharc> 디도스 공격이라도 받나.. (웃음)
<razGon_PG> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_PG> 디도스!
<razGon_PG> 제 인사가 디도스군요.
<razGon_PG> 날이 넘 추워요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 많이 추워졌죠
<yemharc> 하지만 전 꾿꾿하게 반팔라이프
<razGon_PG> 부럽습니다!
<drake-kr> 아우 쟨 옷좀 사지..
<razGon_PG> Seony: Aloha!
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_PG> 정말 추운 날씨입니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요. 여기는 오늘 좀 덥네요.
<razGon_PG> 부럽습니다.
<Seony> 날씨는 화창해서 좋은데, 집이 좀 더워요
<drake-kr> 아 쓸데없이 비번 변경하라카네
<razGon_PG> 피진 irc사용하는데요. 오랬동안 하면 램점유율 올라 가나요?
<drake-kr> 그런건 크게 못 느껴본것 같은데요..
<Seony> razGon_PG: 그게 의심되시면 시간 간격을 놓고 램 점유율을 확인해보세요...
<Seony> 그런 어플들이 몇 있꺼든요...
<razGon_PG> 램점유율을 가끔씩 xshell4로 가끔 접속하는데요. 리부팅하면 10%이하고요. 사용하다보면 42-49%까지 증가하더군요.
<Seony> 혹시 캐시가 올라가는 거라면, 명령어 쳐서 캐시 비워주시면 되요.
<razGon_PG> 아.. 그런것일수도....
<razGon_PG> 감사합니다. 잠시 환자요.
<razGon_GNM> ^^;;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<drake-kr> 국모닝
<yemharc> 모닝굿
<drake-kr> 카카오톡 설치할까..
<yemharc> drake-kr: 이미 설치돼 있잖아요 (웃음)
<drake-kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake-kr> 폰에..
<yemharc> 버추얼 머신이지만...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 이미 카카오톡은 설치 되어 있죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 혹은 안드로이드 에뮬레이터에?
<yemharc> 근데 카톡은 갑자기 왜요?
<drake-kr> 쓰는사람이 많으니..
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 아뇨 x86드로이드
<drake-kr> 연락 안받는다고 ㅈㄹㅈㄹ
<yemharc> 전 그냥 삭제했습니다
<yemharc> ...어차피 연락하는 사람이래봐야 쉰내나는 프로그래머 아저씨들 뿐이고 (......)
<drake-kr> 아 그렇군
<drake-kr> 중요한것을 잊을뻔했다
<yemharc> ?
<drake-kr> 설치할 필요없겠군
<drake-kr> 내가 카톡을 설치하는날은 여자사람이 추가되었을때?
<yemharc> 어 근데
<yemharc> 왠지 설치했더니 여자사람이 친추목록에 있는 경우가 있죠 (...)
<Seony> 특정 프로그램이 살았는지 죽었는지 확인해서, 죽었으면 이걸 다시 실행시켜주는 스크립트를 짤려고 하는데 어떤 명령어가 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 살았는지 죽었는지......라 하심은?
<Seony> ps -ef 해서 확인하려니 좀 무리가 있어보여서요...
<drake-kr> ps?
<Seony> 예를 들면요,
<Seony> 키오스크로 돌리는 컴퓨터에 구글크롬이 계속 돌아가거든요.
<Seony> 근데 이상하게 리눅스에서 불특정하게 실행이 안되요
<drake-kr> htop?
<yemharc> 어라.... 김정일 죽었네요..
<Seony> 잉?
<Seony> 정말요?
<yemharc> 뉴스기사는 떴는데......
<Seony> 헐 정말이네
<Seony> 암튼, LXDE든 우분투든 시작프로그램에 스크립트 등록해놓으면 랜덤하게 실행이 안되요.
<yemharc> ..자기 아버지 만치 뜬금없이 가네....
<Seony> 아 진짜 짜증나는 게, 안되면 아예 안될 것이지 왜 어떤 날은 되고 어떤 날은 안되는지...
<drake-kr> 이건 뭐지 http://www.fnnews.com/view?ra=Sent1201m_View&corp=fnnews&arcid=111108165159&cDateYear=2011&cDateMonth=11&cDateDay=08
<Seony> 저건 지난달 뉴스네요
<yemharc> 음....
<drake-kr> 근데 확정된듯 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> Seony: ps -A 정도가 괜찮을거 같은데요
<drake-kr> 꼼수 어쩌지..
<yemharc> 파이썬에 보시면 commands 라는 라이브러리가 있어요
<yemharc> import commands
<yemharc> output = commands.getoutput('ps -A')
<Seony> 음... 그나마 제일 심플하게 결과가 나오는군요
<yemharc> if 'x11vnc' in output
<yemharc> 요정도 걸어주시면 체크해서 그 아래 명령 실행할거 같네요
<Seony> 아... 차라리 ps |grep chrome이 제일 심플하네요
<yemharc> 여튼 해당 프로세스가 ps 목록에 뜨는지만 검출 가능하면 될거같아요
<yemharc> 파이썬 commands lib은 그냥 쓰기가 편한거고...
<Seony> 아... 왜 시작프로그램이 랜덤하게 실행이 안될까요?
<yemharc> 사실 쉘로 해도 별로 차이는 안날거같네요
<yemharc> 음...... 그거 딜레이를 좀 줘 보는건 어때요?
<Seony> 5초 줬어요.
<yemharc> 5초 정도면 무난할거 같은데...
<Seony> 이것 때문에 무쟈게 스트레스 받고있거든요. 이래서야 리눅스로 물건을 만들 수가 없더라구요.
<yemharc> rc.local에 박아넣고 우선순위를 제일 뒤로 빼는 방법도 있을거같은데요
<Seony> X용 어플이라 rc.local에 넣으면 안될껄요
<Seony> 우분투의 경우에는 startup item에 넣었고, LXDE는 $HOME/.config/autostart에 넣었거든요
<Seony> 오늘도 매장가서 앉아서 가만히 리붓하는거 지켜보는데, 눈 앞에서 실행이 안되는 게 보여요.
<Seony> 아 짜증나서...
<Seony> 이거 확인한다고 매일아침 7시에 일어나서 가는데..
<yemharc> gui를 무조건 봐야 하는게 아니라 스크립트 레벨이면 돌아가긴 합니다.
<Seony> xsession 로그를 보면 kill됐다고 달랑 한 줄 적혀있어요
<yemharc> 다만 그 경우엔 백그라운드 프로세스로 돌아가게 될겁니다.
<Seony> 일단 ps | grep chrome에 awk로 간단하게 짜야겠어요
<yemharc> Seony: 음... 클린히트는 아닙니다만 http://goo.gl/6KH98
<yemharc> drake-kr: 헐... 아이클라우드 번역 재밌네요
<yemharc> 3일전 이라고 안하고 그끄제 라고 되어 있......
<drake-kr> 굿
<yemharc> 아 근데 iOS 5.1 언제 나오려나요
<drake-kr> 난 ios 3.1로 다운시키고 싶음..
<Seony> yemharc: 오... 뭔지 모르지만 일단 먼저 해보겠습니다.
<razGon_GNM> Seony: 역시 메모리 캐쉬의 문제군요.
<razGon_GNM> 다시 돌려 놓았습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 다시 메모리 점유율 7%
<Seony> razGon_GNM: 캐시는 자동으로 비워지지만 신경쓰이시면 크론 돌리셔서 주기적으로 비우시면 되요
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_GNM> 제가 서버는 자주 접속하니 생각날때 해주면 되겠습니다.
<yemharc> 갑작스럽지만... 오늘의 토막상식
<yemharc> 쉘의 활성화 작업 테이블... 그러니까 pstree 같은데서 나오는 작업들 중에서
<yemharc> 차일드 프로세스같이 연계된 것들 중에서 특정 작업을 삭제하는 disown이라는 명령어가 있습니다.
<Seony> 그렇게 복잡한 프로세스 확인은 아니에요. 그냥 크롬이 떠있는지 안떠있는지만 확인하는거죠
<yemharc> 사용하는 가장 간단한 방법은 jobs 명령어로 나오는 리스트에서
<yemharc> disown PID 라고 하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 좀 더 자세하게 알고 싶으신 분은 http://goo.gl/eY9RU 를 참조하세요.
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 아, 저 링크 가시면 '프로세스가 돌고 있는지 체크하는 쉘 스크립트 예제
<yemharc> 가 있습니다.
<Seony> 넵. 천천히 살펴볼께요
<drake-kr> yemharc: 아저씨
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> ....아저씨 orz
<drake-kr> 스티커
<yemharc> 스티커 제작 들어간거에요?
<drake-kr> 배포판별로 다 집어넣을까.. cobuntu랑 ubuntu만 넣을까..
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 배포판 별로 있으면 좋긴 한데
<drake-kr> 근데 사실 나도 xubuntu를 쓰고 있기도 하고..
<yemharc> 루분투나 뭐 이런건 다 쓰려면 얼마나 걸릴지 상상도 안 가네요...
<drake-kr> 어차피 8개쯤임
<drake-kr> (절대 7개나 9개라고 말하지 않음 그건 불안한 숫자임)
<yemharc> 배포판 별로 찍어내는 숫자 비율을 좀 조절하면 될거같긴 한데
<drake-kr> ㄴㄴ 어차피 한장에 다 들어감
<yemharc> 흐음
<yemharc> 그럼 다 넣는게 좋긴 하죠
<yemharc> 입맛대로 붙이면 되고...
<yemharc> (사과도 넣어주세요)
<drake-kr> 일단은 cobuntu ubuntu kubuntu edubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu-studio debian archlinux kde gnome firefox opensource 정도..
<drake-kr> 오라클 넣을까.. -.-
<yemharc> 오라클 우측 위에 빨갛고 동그란 X자를 붙여주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 왼쪽 위던가? 여튼 ㅎㅎ
<drake-kr> 워터마크로 Restricted 라던가..
<Seony> 외출합니다.
<bluedusk> 아아
<drake-kr> 마이크 테스트?
<bluedusk> drake-kr, 아뇨 키보드 테스트..~_~
<drake-kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> 그냥 태국이나 가볼까..
<bluedusk> drake-kr, 돈많이 주나요?
<drake-kr> 태국이나 베트남은 또 지들 언어가 있는데.. 흠
<drake-kr> 뭔돈이요?
<bluedusk> 아니.. 일하러 가신다는건줄.;
<drake-kr> 놀러요
<drake-kr> 중국은 가기싫고
<drake-kr> 미국은 비자심사 받아야 되고..
<drake-kr> 일본 가면 편하기야 하겠는데.. 다른 나라좀 가보고 싶고..
<imsu> drake-kr: 역시 우리 완규 형님 짱!!!
<bluedusk> 우리 완규 형님이라니..;
<bluedusk> ..........ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 미쿸 비자심사 좀 웃기던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> NCSU 박사과정 밟는 어떤 사람 예전에 미쿸 비자심사 받을때 어떤 질문이었냐면
<DarkCircle> 와우할때 어떤 종족으로 하냐? 였음 ㄱ- ...
<cheayuncho_serve> 후아...
<cheayuncho_serve> 5분뒤에 컴퓨터자유시간끝...
<imsu> 후아 업데이트 이후인가 왜이리 느려진거 같지 ㅠ
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 굳모닝
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 잘들어가셨어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 네
<imsu> yemharc: ㅋㅋ 구로파? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그럭저럭
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 결국;;; 축구 못했음 ㅠ
<imsu> totem 이 자원을 많이 쓰나요?
<imsu> 이거만 키면 이리 느려지네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> smplayer
<bluedusk> 그거 랜더링 해주는걸
<bluedusk> xv나 뭐 다른거로 바꿔보세요
<imsu> 뭘바꿔야  하나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저 토템을 안써서.;
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-12-19_hp4330s_3.0.0-14-generic_x86_64_1324271503.jpg
<bluedusk> smplayer 기준으로 output driver  저거를 뭐로 하냐에따라
<bluedusk> 버벅거림이 좀 있고 없고 하는거 같긴 하더라구요
<imsu> 오호~ 피진에서 네똥 되나요?
<imsu> 저건 엠파시인가
<imsu> 피진이구낭~
<imsu> bluedusk: 네똥에서 막지 않았나요?
<bluedusk> 막으면 머함
<bluedusk> 다 뚫리는데
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 네이트에 뭐 넘 많은걸 바라시는거 아님?
<imsu> 피진은 근데 튕김이 심해서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 패키지 드려요? 64bit밖에 없긴 한데
<imsu> 켁 없어요 ㅠ
<imsu> 32비트에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 전 다 64비트인데
<bluedusk> ....
<imsu> 아시잖아요 줏어다 쓰면 좋은거 없음 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 회사에서 줏어다 쓰는 놋북이라..
<bluedusk> 램도 8기가밖에 안되고
<bluedusk> 시퓨도 4코어밖에 안되고..ㅠ_ㅠ
<imsu> 켁;;;
<imsu> 1코어
<imsu> ㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 오우 smplayer 는 잘 안끊기네요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수 imsu 님
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 님 안녕하세요 (__)
<imsu> bluedusk: 굇수라니요? 그냥 설치만 했는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 아 이런 굇수를 굇수라 부르지 못하고.. 형을 형이라 부르지 못하고 아비를 아비라 부르지 못하는 이심정을..
<bluedusk> ...................
<imsu> 쩝 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> 쉘메뉴나 만들어야지
<bluedusk> 휔
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> am0c, 님 굳모닝
<bluedusk> 어여 빨리 perldoc을 한글화 해주시어 저같이 미쿡말에 무지한 백성에게도
<bluedusk> 단비와같은 가르침을..
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<am0c> ..펄독은
<am0c> 갱신 속도가 무쟈게 빠른데..
<am0c> 어케 맨날 한글화하나여!
<am0c> 그리고 양이 장난아니라고염
<bluedusk> am0c, 그런건 저같은 엔드유자가 알바가 아님..
<bluedusk> .............
<am0c> 제시카 알바?
<bluedusk> 우왕
<bluedusk> 올해 가기전에 새우버거 사주시나요?
<bluedusk> 저기 노원구 패미리 imsu 님 계심
<am0c> 와앙
<bluedusk> am0c, Warning: Cannot install perldoc, don't know what it is 펄독이 먼지 모르겠데요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ~
<am0c> 모라고 치면 되나여?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요..
<am0c> E: Couldn't find package bluedusk
<am0c> ....블덕옹은 세상에 없대요
<bluedusk> apt-get install 하면 당연안되죠
<am0c> 펄독도 그런가보죠
<am0c> ...
<bluedusk> ppa 추가를 안..
<bluedusk> 췟
<bluedusk> 역시 노원구 패미리
<bluedusk> 오늘은 항가하니
<bluedusk> 쉘메뉴 짜고 지금껏 짜놓은 shell script전부 perl로 바꿔야겠다
<drake-kr> 뻘에사는 개라니..
<yemharc> zzzz
<drake-kr> 흠..
<drake-kr> 영국 가볼까..
<bluedusk> 오 영쿡말 어려워요
<bluedusk> 미쿡말보다 더 어려운듯
<drake-kr> 캐노니칼도 한번 가고요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어 독일에 있지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 영쿡에 있나.;
<bluedusk> 아 오늘은 뭔가 하기 싫네
<bluedusk> ........
<drake-kr> 런던에 있는디유
<bluedusk> 우왕
<bluedusk> 런던 코리아
<bluedusk> 아닌데 뭐였지 런던뭐서기 상표있는데
<drake-kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake-kr> Michiko London
<bluedusk> 아항
<drake-kr> 미치코가 일본어라고 치면 美小子 쯤 되려나..
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<drake-kr> 그냥 미자인가..
<drake-kr> 미자 런던
<yemharc> drake-kr: 구로 오십니까?
<drake-kr> 가야지 어쩔겨
<yemharc> 전 못갈듯....ㅠㅠ
<drake-kr> ?
<yemharc> 내일까지 통신사에 내야 하잖아요
<drake-kr> ...........................
<drake-kr> 원래 그끄제까지였던게 내일까지로 변경?
<yemharc> 아뇨 원래 내일(화)까지
<bluedusk> 머지
<drake-kr> 아니 무슨 시작하자마자 마감하는 기분의 SI도 아니고..
<bluedusk> 왠지 뭔가 월급이 많이 들어왔는데;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아직도 그래픽 작업이 안됐.....다기보다 이것들 하지도 않고 했다고 보내고
<drake-kr> 美智子가 michiko네유
<drake-kr> QA가 왜 QA인지 모르는구만
<drake-kr> QnA냐 ㅆㅂ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> "내 위로 이사 밑으로 다 모여" 스킬 시전
<bluedusk> 아 이거 통장 자동이체 못해두나.;
<yemharc> bluedusk: 예약이체 있지 않아요?
<bluedusk> 액수가 항상 틀려져서요.;
<yemharc> ;;
<bluedusk> 아 젠잨 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 이체하고 나니 통장에 남아있는게 없네
<bluedusk> 난 왜 맨날 적자 인생이지.ㅠ
<drake-kr> 룸을 끊으세요
<bluedusk> 전 술도 못마시고 음주가무도 별로 안좋아라해서요
<bluedusk> 밤문화에 돈쓰는게 없어요
<drake-kr> 그럼 왜..
<bluedusk> 그러게요.
<drake-kr> 너무 여자들 술 사주지 말고요
<drake-kr> 본인은 안 먹고 여자들만 먹이겠지
<drake-kr> 위너니까.
<bluedusk> 쩝. 3년동안 내 통장을 스쳐지나간 돈이 2억 3천이네..-_-
<drake-kr> 오
<drake-kr> 저보다 많네요 역시
<bluedusk> 전세 보증금..;
<bluedusk> 3번 이사했으니
<bluedusk> 머 얼추 월급으로만 들어온돈은 3천만원이 채 안될듯?
<bluedusk> 어 머지.-_-;
<bluedusk> 대략적인 몸값이 계산되겠네
<bluedusk> 난 역시 싸구려였어.ㅍ.
<drake-kr> 헐
<drake-kr> 그럼 난 어떻게 되는겨
<yemharc> ....월급으로 3천이요?
<yemharc> drake-kr: 전 일단 일이 안 터지는 전제 하에 7시 좀 넘어서 끝나긴 해요......안 터지면요
<drake-kr> 안 터질 확률은 한없이 Zero에 수렴하지..
<imsu> 니나노호~ opencv 잼땅 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어라 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> 임수 오늘 뭐함?
<imsu> 일해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake-kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수업끝나고요?
<drake-kr> 아 구로동 털러 같이 가자 할라캤는디
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> yemharc: 페북에 오픈스택에 숫자놀이점 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<drake-kr> 소주를 마시는 신년회라면 살짝 궁디~ 붙여 볼랍니다! (2)
<yemharc> complete
<drake-kr> nice shot
<Seony> 또 집이 무너질 것처럼 비가 쏟아붓는 중...
<drake-kr> 흠
<Seungtak> drake-kr: 할룽~
<drake-kr> Seungtak: Low
<drake-kr> http://drake.kr/66686
<Seungtak> 형 나 번역일 배워보려구
<Seungtak> csi ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 다크서클님이 도와주신다고 했는데 언제 따로 코분투 사무실에서 물어봐야겠엉
<drake-kr> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 오... 번역... 나도 번역 잘하는 사람 부럽던데...
<drake-kr> 헐?
<yemharc> 응..... 안경을 바꿔야 하나
<drake-kr> Seungtak: 저분은 하와이에서 사는분임 + 우리 우분투 부컨택터임
<Seungtak> 안녕요 ^^
<Seungtak> 예밀님 지금 안경 괜찮던데 난...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 안녕하세요
<Seungtak> 서니님 말씀 많이 들었어요
<Seungtak> 하와이 부럽습니다 언제 가보려나
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 얘기를 많이 들으셨다니 영광입니다. 별볼일 없는 사람이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seungtak> 다크서클님의 번역에 관한 세미나 듣고 번역 해보려고 하는데 많은 조언 부탁드립니다^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 조언씩이나...
<Seungtak> drake-kr: 형 이번주에 상암동 갈 일 있어요?
<drake-kr> ㅇㅇ
<Seungtak> 발표빼고
<drake-kr> 흠
<drake-kr> 있을듯
<Seungtak> 내가 개인적으로 형을 독점할 수 있는 날ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> Seony: 그래도 하와이는 서울보다 별이 많을것 같은데요
<Seony> 별요? 하늘에 떠있는 별 말씀이신가요?
<drake-kr> 네
<drake-kr> 별 볼 일 없는 사람이람서요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seungtak> ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> 저희야말로 별 볼 일 없는 사람들인디
<drake-kr> 서울은 별이 없어!!
<Seungtak> 형 난 시골집에가서 별 많이 봐ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 오리온 자리가 잘 보일 때라 하늘 한 번씩 올려다보면 오리온이 맨눈으로 보이죠
<drake-kr> 아햏햏 드디어
<drake-kr> eclipse에서 리모트 구성했당
<Seungtak> 참잘했어요
<drake-kr> http://drake.kr/61345
<Seungtak> ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 형 우리 크리스마스에 뭐하징????
<drake-kr> http://www.bururublog.co.kr/entry/%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%AC%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%EC%8A%A4%EC%97%90-%EB%AC%B4%EC%8A%A8%EC%9D%BC%EC%9D%B4-%EC%9E%88%EC%96%B4%EB%8F%84-%EC%84%B9%EC%8A%A4%ED%95%98%EB%8A%94-%EB%B0%A9%EB%B2%95
<Seungtak> 이게 뭐야 ㅡㅡ;
<drake-kr> 뭐긴 뭐야 뭐 하냐며
<drake-kr> 샤와도 했으니 슬슬 출발해볼까..
<Seungtak> 출발~
<yemharc> 구글 검색창에 let it snow
<razGon_GNM> 저녁이네요.
<razGon_GNM> 식사 잘하셨는지요?
<cheayuncho> 그르게요... 아직 안먹엇네요
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 오늘 새로 들어온 영양제를 맞았습니다. 얼마나 효과가 있을지..
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 내일 아침 일어났을때 상쾌한 느낌이면 좋은데.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 잠시 게임하고 올께요.
<cheayuncho> 네~
<grr> hi
<razGon_GNM> 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 게임은 별루...
<razGon_GNM> 게임하는데 첫째가 의자에서 넘어져서 앞머리에 멍이...ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_GNM> 붓기도 많이 부었어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 조용하군요.ㅎ
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 깨어 계신분 있나요
<jinkukyi> 제가 리눅스 서버를 깔았는데요 sudo apt-get update 하면 되다 마네요  즉 이렇게 나와요 failed to fetch http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/~~/~~
<jinkukyi> 혹시 아시는분 없나 해서요
<razGon_GNM> jinkukyi: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 리하이요.
<razGon_GNM> 오전에는 일하느라고 답변 잘 못해주었는데요.
<razGon_GNM> 그거 저쪽 서버가 죽어서 그렇습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 내일이나 모레쯤하시길.
<jinkukyi> 아..
<jinkukyi> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_GNM> 아니면 자료를 받는 위치를 바꾸면 되는데요. cli에서는 하는 줄 모르겠습니다.
<jinkukyi> 그런줄도 모르고 아 그거 먼저 알아 볼껄.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 서버운용하지만 gui에서 굴리고 잇죠.
<jinkukyi> 허허.
<jinkukyi> 아무튼 감사합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 제가 자주 당하던 겁니다.
<jinkukyi> ^^
<razGon_GNM> 휴일에 일하지 말라는 카이스트의 엄명!
<jinkukyi> 아 그래서 그런가요?
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 일단 내일 오후나 저녁때쯤이면 될겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아침에 말씀드린게 대충 그런 말이였습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 지원이 미약하데요. 우분투에 대한 서버지원등이요.
<jinkukyi> 아 그리고 다음에서 이번에 지원을 끝낸다고 하셨죠?
<razGon_GNM> 다음에서는 서버지원을 11월에 끝낸것으로 알고 잇습니다.
<jinkukyi> 흠
<am0c> :3
<razGon_GNM> ^^ 드디어 등장!!
<am0c> 등장!
<am0c> jinkukyi: /etc/apt/sources.list를 편집해보아요
<razGon_GNM> 역시!!
<razGon_GNM> 바로 나오는 군요
<am0c> 구글이 알려줬어요
<am0c> 구글만세
<razGon_GNM> 만세~!!
<razGon_GNM> 구글 반자이!!!
<razGon_GNM> 구글 만쉐이~~~~~~!
<jinkukyi> fpt.daum으로
<jinkukyi> 바꾸면 되나요?
<am0c> 그래볼까요
<razGon_GNM> 오!
<razGon_GNM> 역시... 금방 감잡으시는 군요!
<am0c> 라즈곤님을 검색해보니
<am0c> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/16/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<am0c> 뭐 이런게 나오네요
<am0c> [14:23] <razgon> 10살이전부터 컴을 다루었다는.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 이거 봇이 허거.
<am0c> razGon_GNM: 호오.. 그랬군요
<razGon_GNM> 근데....
<razGon_GNM> 지금은 전혀 다른 전공으로 갔구요.
<razGon_GNM> 중학교때 까지 그냥 겉핧기 식으로 배웠어요.
<razGon_GNM> 프로그래밍은 베이직만...
<razGon_GNM> 그외 C언어 약간...
<am0c> 그렇군용..
<razGon_GNM> 나머지 배웠던 포트란이라든가 다른 건 몰라요.
<am0c> 그럼 지금 대학생이세요?
<razGon_GNM> 저 36 두딸의 아버지입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 제가 컴을 처음에 배웟을때가 아이큐1000일때 부터 배웟죠.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇게 배우다가 국민학교6년때부터 아비엠으로 바꾸엇죠.
<razGon_GNM> DOS부터 배우기 시작했죠.
<razGon_GNM> 근데 실력은 전혀 안늘었습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 고딩때는 삼국지2하느라고. 대딩때는 대항2하느라고요.
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 전공도 완전히 다른거라서 프로그래밍에서 운영으로 주역할을 바꾸었죠.
<jinkukyi> 똑같은디요.
<razGon_GNM> 흠...
<razGon_GNM> 다음은 지원이 확실히...
<am0c> 오호..
<am0c> jincreator: 해외로 하는거에요.
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 오!! 안녕하세요?!\
<razGon_GNM> 리하이. 임수옹!
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 반갑게 맞아주시니 감사합니다 ^^
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 무언가 이야기가 오가야 하는데.ㅋ
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> 뭐가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 아...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 우리 그런 끈적한 사이 아닌데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 뭔가 이야기 하려고 했는데 까먹어서요,.ㅋ
<imsu> 아오 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일끝나고 이제 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아! 주말의 영화 보려는데 뭐보는게 나을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 와이프를 위해서...
<imsu> 헐;;;;
<imsu> 아시면서 저 문화에 대해서 제로입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 허걱.
<razGon_GNM> 오오오ㅗㅗ오오오오옹ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<razGon_GNM> 제발!!1
<razGon_GNM> 오크녀 소개시켜 줄께요!
<razGon_GNM> 오크오크!
<razGon_GNM> 쳐묵쳐묵!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진짜 영화나 이런거 하나도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한번 주위에 물어볼게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쳐묵??
<imsu> 먹는다는건가요?
<imsu> 양식의 의미인가 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ마구마구 먹는다는 거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 쳐묵쳐묵...ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진공 청소기마냥 빨아들인다는 의미인가요?
<imsu> 오크녀 다 가져라? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 오크녀... [팔계목소리로] 오웅!! 오셨어?!! 자자 묵으라!!! [쳐묵쳐묵]!!
<razGon_GNM> 의성어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이해 불가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사모님이랑 같이 보실거면...
<imsu> 어떤 장르요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 암거나요.\
<razGon_GNM> 연례행사입니다. 이브.ㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 좋아하시는지 알아야 찾아보죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 크리스마스;;;
<imsu> 젠장 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뷁
<jinkukyi> 지금 안되는거 맞죠? 그거 서버 뭐시기에서 업데이트?
<imsu> ??
<jinkukyi> ;;
<razGon_GNM> 예
<razGon_GNM> 불행히도요.
<jinkukyi> 자꾸 계속 같은 질문해서 죄송요
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 근데 궁금해서 여쭤보는건데요~ 부부끼리 그렇게 크리스마스 영화보면 애틋합니까?
<imsu> 뭔가 달라보인다던가~
<imsu> 영화처럼 낭만적이라던가~
<imsu> (절대 비꼬는거 아닙니다.. 그냥 궁금해서요. ㅎㅎ 아직 총각이잖아요 ㅋㅋ)
<razGon_GNM> 연례행사라니깐요!
<imsu> 의무인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 뭐... 그런거죠.ㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그렇다면 연민의식으로 한번 ㅋㅋ 검색해볼까요 같이? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 오~ 미션임파서블 어때요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 죄송합니다. 잠시 아이 보느라고요
<razGon_GNM> 미션임파셔블 그거 어떤가요?
<razGon_GNM> 언제 하죠?
<razGon_GNM> 엠아이4도 좋죠.
<razGon_GNM> 참.. 제가 느끼는게요.
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 그냥 뭐 시리즈니까 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네이버 평점 보니까 1위던데요~ ^^
<razGon_GNM> 왜!! 다들 쳐나와서 바가지 요금으로 받으면서 미친듯이 어디 가야 한다는 강박관념에 박히는게 넘싫어요.
<razGon_GNM> 소비를 권하는 사회!! 본능에 미친사회
<razGon_GNM> 무질서로 수렴하는...
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 그건 맞는거 같아요~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 왜 그렇게 돈을 쓰고 싶어서 안달인건지
<razGon_GNM> 안쓰면 미친놈 되는 거임.
<razGon_GNM> 스크루지 되는거임.
<imsu> 돈을 벌고 싶은 욕심도 더불어 있으면 좋겠는데 쓰고 싶은것만 생각하는거 같네요~
<razGon_GNM> 소비를 권하는 사회네요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 젠장.. 술을 권하는 사회보다 더한 사회네요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 저도 약간은 그런 생각이 있어요~
<imsu> 꼭 무언가를 해야한다고 생각해요
<imsu> 특별한 날은 아닌데 말이에요
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 특별한 날로 만드는 방법이 식상하다는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 그거 벗어나면 아닌게 되는거죠.
<razGon_GNM> 남자는 여자에게 반지나 귀금속 신발 백 그런거 해줘야 하고.!!
<razGon_GNM> 미칬나!
<razGon_GNM> 남자는 결국은 보상 받으려면 잠자리 까지 가야 하는 상황에 몰리죠.
<razGon_GNM> 물질만능주의는 다른 곳에서 나오는게 아닙니다.
<razGon_GNM> 이런 미친 부분에서 나오는 거죠.
<razGon_GNM> 인터넷에서 보니 뉴스가 과장한 면이 있지만, 노스페이스 안입으면 사람취급 안한다고 하더군요.
<razGon_GNM> 일부겠지만요.
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 어디서요?
<razGon_GNM> 그것도 계급화가 되어 있어서 싼거는 25만원 비싼건 69만원짜리 입어서 계급화 된다고 하더군요.
<razGon_GNM> 잠시만요. 링크할께요.
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/t7AhB
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/0VKt7
<razGon_GNM> http://goo.gl/2uu7L
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 조선닷컴이 출처네요
<imsu> 재밌네요 등골닷컴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한나라의 등골을 휘게 만드는 등골닷컴에서 등골 브레이커를 내놓을 줄이야 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 근데 이런거는 예전부터 계속 연중 행사처럼 계속 제기된거 아니었나요?
<imsu> 제가 초중고 다닐때도 계속 이런 얘기는 나왔던걸로 기억하걷느요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 뭐 항상 있는 이야기죠..ㅋ
<imsu> 강남이나 이런데서는 그런지는 모르겠는데 제가 가르치는 입장에서 그런 학생들을 아직 못만나봐서요~
<razGon_GNM> 아직 일부죠.
<razGon_GNM> 뭐 항상 그렇지만요.
<imsu> 똑같은거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 명품에 뭐뭐 한거 처럼 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 그런거죠 뭐.ㅋ
<imsu> 명품을 좋아하시는 분들 욕할 생각은 없어요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 취향인데요 뭐 ~ ^^
<razGon_GNM> 저는 욕합니다.
<imsu> 저는 다만.... 그게 꼭 좋다고 분위기를 조장하는 사람은 정말 싫어하죠
<razGon_GNM> 분수에 넘치는 걸 하는 사람들은요.
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<imsu> 아~ 분수에 넘치게 하려고 하는 사람도 별로 욕하지 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 취향인데요 뭐
<imsu> 다만..... 자기가 가지고 있는 생각을 다른사람들이 가진 생각처럼 거짓 포장하는걸 싫어합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 제 성격인가봐요~
<razGon_GNM> 저는 욕합니다.  결국은 거기에 대한 댓가는 다른 사람에게 치르게 하죠.
<razGon_GNM> 자신이 사서 자신이 책임지면 모를까
<imsu> 초등학교 때 어머니한테도 그랬거든요. '엄마 일등 너무 좋아하지마 꼴등이 있어야 일등이 있는거고 일등이 있으니까 꼴등이 있어'
<imsu> 결국 다 소중하다고 그랬습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 꼴등은 일등이 더욱 부각될 수 있도록 옆에서 도와주는거니깐요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가치의 차이는 없다고 봅니다만
<imsu> 근데 명품인지 뭔지로 등수를 가리려고 하니 문제네요
<razGon_GNM> 그게 아니라요.
<imsu> 학교 다닐때는 그렇게 수학을 싫어하면서 사회생활하는데는 숫자를 그렇게 좋아하니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 백을 사면 그게 자기 월급에서 그런건 상관업습니다.
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> ë°± = bag?
<razGon_GNM> 정말 큰 문제는.
<razGon_GNM> 옙
<razGon_GNM> 누군가의 힘을 빌어서 사는데. 그게 애인. 부모.
<razGon_GNM> 진정 좋은 아이템은 자기힘으로 득템해야 좋은건데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNM> 그게 당연시 되는 사회가 싫은 겁니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 남의거 줏어다 쓰는데 이럼 안되나요;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그래도 안되면 아는 오빠. 아니면 아저씨...
<razGon_GNM> 그거랑 다르죠!
<imsu> 농담이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 재활용은 다른 차원입니다.
<imsu> 아오 춥다 추워
<imsu> 저 지금 완전 무장에다가 손가락만 내놓고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_GNM> 그맘 이해 합니다.
<imsu> 책상 유리에 손닿으면 시려워서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 닿지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 캥거루 타법이라고 해야하나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 타이핑은 쳐야하니 보일러는 조금 틀었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 찜질톰을 사용하세요.
<imsu> 너무 추우면 손가락이 얼어서 타이핑도 안되더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 찜질톰?
<imsu> 그건 뭐에요?
<razGon_GNM> 아니요.. 찜질 팩.
<razGon_GNM> 죄송. 오타...ㅎ
<imsu> 음?
<imsu> 그 혹시 똑딱 누르거나 흔들면 열 발생하는거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<razGon_GNM> 예
<imsu> 근데 그거 쓴다고 해서 ;;; 손가락이 풀리는건 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몸이 좀 추운건 괜찮은데 손가락 어는거는 영 신경쓰이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 손에 녹이면서 치세요.ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 괜찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 방 온도가 10도인데
<imsu> 이정도면 뭐 충분하죠 뭐
<razGon_GNM> 저는 정말로 싫은게 추위...
<razGon_GNM> 더위보다 더 싫음.
<imsu> 저도요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 땀 많이 흘리는 여름이 차라리 더 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 추우면 벼라별 생각이 다든다는..
<razGon_GNM> 내가 왜 태어났나 이런생각도 들때도 있었죠.
<razGon_GNM> 이렇게 대화 하다보니 12시가 다되었네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 에그 사용하는데 자구 끊기나요?
<readytoact> 아아
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 요즘은 또 안끊기네요
<imsu> 일기쓰느라 ㅋㅋ 대답이 좀 늦었네요 ~~ ^^
<razgon_toilet> ㅋㅋㅋ 문화문외한이시라는데 문학은 문외한이 아니시군요
<razgon_toilet> 저도 홈피는 만들어야하는데 말이죠.
<razgon_toilet> 블로그글도 올려놓구
<razgon_toilet> 그래야되는데 말이죠. 이노므니 현실은 힘들군요
<razgon_toilet> Imsu: 지금도 일기중요?
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 어라 가셨나보다 ㅎㅎ 일기는 그냥 생각 날때 쓰는거에요~
<imsu> 한달에 한두번쓸때도 있고 ;;; 몇 달후에 다시 쓸때도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 아직 안갔습니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ^^
<imsu> 전에 써 놓은거 잃어버려서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 2011 년도에는 7개 정도 되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 멋6지네요.
<razGon_GNM> imsu: 나이가 어떻게 되죠?
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 이제 30이에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake-kr> 야 너 30이었냐
<razGon_GNM> imsu: ㅎㅎㅎ 서른...
<razGon_GNM> 정말 좋은 나이인데.
<razGon_GNM> 위아래 5년을 잡는 나이.
<razGon_GNM> 더 심하면 위아래 십년을 아우르는 나이죠.
<drake-kr> 소령급?
<imsu> drake-kr: 왜요?
<drake-kr> 29인줄 알았음
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 어중간한 나이죠~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 민증상으론 29이에요 양력으로 하면 83
<imsu> 생일로 하면 82
<drake-kr> 뭐가이래복잡하누
<imsu> 아버지가 양력으로 출생신고하셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 음력이 좀 더 느리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 친구들은 다 30이에요~
<drake-kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake-kr> 내년이면 3땡이넹..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 축하드립니다~
<drake-kr> 黑龍의 해라는데..
<drake-kr> 근데 난 靑龍이 더 좋음
<imsu> 한문 몰라요
<drake-kr> 내일 발표일이넹 ㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 발표요?
<drake-kr> 좋은발표
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<drake-kr> 일단똥
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNM: 이 시간에도 작업하시는 거에요?
<imsu> 열심이시네요 ^^
<razGon_GNM> 흑룡..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 작업은 아니구요.
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 지금 정신 차리고 있는.
<imsu> 약주하셨나봐요~ ^^
<razGon_GNM> 혹시 물어 볼게 잇는데요. 우분투에서 MTS확장자 파일 인코딩 하는 게 있을까요?
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 지난 주말에 워크샾 1박2일 하니 힘드네요...
<imsu> 패스 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<razGon_GNM> 이제 끝나긴 했는데. 문제는 어제 강의한거 정리하고 찍었던 동영상 인코딩해서 바꿔야 해서.
<imsu> 모르는 거만 물어보셔~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 프풋에서 미드필더의 역할은 어떤게 중요할까요?
<imsu> 저 또한 완전 컴맹 수준이라서~
<imsu> 글쎄요 프풋은 잘 모르고 일단 실전에서는 미칠듯한 활동력 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 패스 잘주면 되나요?
<razGon_GNM> 저는 킬패스 넣어 주는 거 좋아하는데.
<imsu> 일단은 실전에서도 패스가 가장 중요하긴 하더라구요
<imsu> 가끔 자기 혼자 드리블 치는 애들이 있는데~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쥑일놈들이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 킬패스는 필요할때 아니면 별로 안좋은거 같아요
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그렇군요.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 무작정 패스
<razGon_GNM> 드리블은 간단히.
<imsu> 전체적으로 공을 가장 많이 가지고 있으면서 조율하는게 미들의 역할인듯
<razGon_GNM> 패스는 많이.
<drake-kr> 저는 멈추는 심장
<imsu> 근데 원래는 스트라이커가 백패스를 해줘야 하는데 프풋에서는 애들이 스트라이커가 모든걸 결정지어야 한다고 생각하더라구요
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그게 문제죠.
<imsu> 스트라이커는 일단 키핑력으로 뒤에 달려나오는 미들에게 연결해주고 그 다음 패스를 받는게 저는 가장 이상적이라고 생각하거든요
<razGon_GNM> 원래 스트라이커는 공간을 흔들어서 만들고 들어오는 플레이어에게 패스주는게 좋은 역할인데요.
<razGon_GNM> 박주영이 아스날에 스카웃된게 그런 능력이 있어서 그런거 같던데요.
<imsu> 네 그러면서 2대1 패스를 만드는거죠
<razGon_GNM> 물론 키핑능력이 ...
<imsu> 박주영은 스트라이커 능력보다는 패스 능력이죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 맨날 몰매 맞을 준비를 하고 말을 하는건데 이동국이 저번에 한번의 실수로 나락의 길을 걸었죠?
<imsu> 제가 봤을 때는 그 움직임을 보일 수 있는 스트라이커는 아직 없어요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 물론 패스가 좋긴했지만 그런 찬스를 만들줄 아는 스트라이커가 아직은 없는거 같네요 한국엔 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 이동국은 잉글랜드에서 너무 욕심 부렸어요.
<imsu> 예전에 박주영이 서울FC에 있을 때 일본 팀과 친선경기 하는걸 경기장 가서 봤는데 박주영 패스는 좋은데 확실히 결정은 못짓더군요
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<imsu> 문제는 박주영 패스를 받아줄 선수가 없다는것
<razGon_GNM> 박주영이 슛결정력만 좋다면 정말 좋은 공격수가 될듯합니다.
<imsu> 그리고 후반전에 박주영 빼고 정조국인가 교체를 했는데 2-1인가 3-1로 이겨버렸지요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 박주영의 패스는 한국에서는 안통해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 오히려 많은 해외생활이 문제죠.
<imsu> 전 그래서 박주영 쉐도우에 이동국 스트라이커가 이상적이라 생각했는데;;;
<razGon_GNM> 이동국은 안되요.
<imsu> 다들 우리 동궈형 까기 바쁘더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 해결능력이 너무 않좋음.
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 무슨 농담을 그리도;;ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 작년도 k리그 득점왕에게 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 이동국을 넘는 한국선수가 없다는.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제작년이구나 ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 저의 이동국의 기억은 미들스브로에서 남긴 홀로 이지매 당한 슛...
<razGon_GNM> 그거 보구서 아! 한국가겠구나 했죠.
<imsu> 아직 스트라이커라고 하는 자리는 이동국밖에 없다고 생각하고 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 저도 그리생각합니다. 한국은요.
<razGon_GNM> 그정도로 슛과 헤딩이 잘되는 선수가 없죠.
<imsu> 우리나라는 너무 많은걸 바라는거 같아요
<imsu> 프리미어리그가 애들 눈 다 버려놨음..
<razGon_GNM> 공격위치 잘잡는데. 문제는 범위가 넓지 못한다는.
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그나라 리그 방식일 뿐인데
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<razGon_GNM> 저도 그리생각합니다.
<imsu> 근데 스트라이커 직접 뛰어보시면 정말 힘들어요
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNM> 완전히 공수부대죠.
<imsu> 그 좁은 범위 안에서 잔발로 계속 스탭을 밟고 있어야 하거든요
<razGon_GNM> 주변에 수비수들에게 둘러싸여서
<imsu> 수비를 몇 cm 차이로 이리저리 따돌리느라 정신없거든요
<imsu> 수비는 그 스트라이커 잡느라 유니폼도 알게모르게 잡고 가격하고 그러는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 게으른게 아닌데;;;;
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNM> 게으다는게 아니라요.
<imsu> 그놈은 스트라이커라서 그런거죠 뭐
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 이동국의 성격이라서 그렇다는 겁니다.
<imsu> 루니는 사실상 스트라이커라고 보기 힘들고
<razGon_GNM> 쉡도우
<razGon_GNM> 쉐도우죠.
<razGon_GNM> 스트라이커는 그녀석 누구더라? 불가리아놈.
<imsu> 스트라이커라고 하면 줏어먹기의 달인 인자기도 있잖아요
<razGon_GNM> 센터 포워드
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 인자기.ㅋ
<imsu> 인자기 맞나
<razGon_GNM> 맞아요. 에이씨밀란.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 왜 인자기는 욕을 안먹고 이동국은 욕을 먹어야 하는지 모르겠어요
<imsu> 솔직히 개인 능력은인자기 진짜 볼거 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀 모순이 많다고 생각해요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐 맨유 과거시절 솔샤르와 같은;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 같은 경우라도 케이리그와 이탈리아 리그라는 거죠.
<razGon_GNM> 솔샤르.ㅋ.ㅋ
<imsu> 볼거 없느네 교체해 들어와 갑자기 역전골 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 슈퍼서브.ㅋ
<imsu> 네~
<imsu> 다 자기 역할대로 쓰여지는건데 말이죵 ㅋ
<imsu> 다 루니처럼 뛰어야 한다고 생각하나봐요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그런데 이동국에게 거는 기대는 크죠.
<razGon_GNM> 루니와 드록바를 꿈꾸는.ㅋ
<imsu> 이미 근데 물건너 갔지 않았나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 황선홍도 솔직히 딱히 잘하는거 없었던걸로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 문제는 이동국은 클럽축구에 어울려요.
<razGon_GNM> 황은 정말 아닙니다.
<imsu> 일본전에서 솔직히 트래핑 미스로 붕뜬거 냅다 갈긴거 들어가서 다행이지 솔직히 그거 실수잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 저는 아직도 못잊습니다. 94년 볼리비아전
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 1:0으로 졌는데..
<razGon_GNM> 1:1이 얼마나 많이 만들어 졋는지...
<razGon_GNM> 그리고 그것을 다날렸는지..
<razGon_GNM> ì°¸...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국은 개인기가 안된다고 다들 하는데
<razGon_GNM> 솔직히 우리나라 대표팀은 공격수 특히 센터포워드를 누구로 해야 되는지 고려해야 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 아니요.
<imsu> 그건 초딩때부터 교육문제인데;;;
<razGon_GNM> 개인기 그래도 요즘은 다하잖아요.
<razGon_GNM> 외국거 많이 봐서 따라도 많이 하던데요.
<imsu> 제가 아는 초등학교 축구부 코치가 하는 말이
<imsu> 박지성은 정말 운이 좋은 케이스다
<razGon_GNM> 주구장창 기초체력 훈련만 하고 조직력만 교육하는 축구와
<imsu> 솔직히 박지성만큼 하는 애들은 한국에 널렸다고 하더라구요
<imsu> 우리나라는 개인기 하면 바로 싸대기 입니다
<razGon_GNM> 그냥 담긴거 없이 자유로운 축구를 하는 축구와 다르죠.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실제로 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNM> 특히 개인기 하다가 공뺏기면
<imsu> 초딩애들 축구부 친선 경기인데 경기중에 감독이 불러서 싸대기 때리던데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대학교 축구부 애들도 그런데요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㄸㄷ
<imsu> 학교 등교하다가 봄 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 미친 놈들이지.
<razGon_GNM> 감독이 성적에 연연해서 그리하면 되나?
<razGon_GNM> 하긴 야구는 개인기는 없죠.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 폼어찌 잡든 공만 잘던지고, 잘쳐넘기면 되니.
<imsu> 축구도 어느정도 기본실력이 있어야 조직력이 좋아지는거 같은데 ;;
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠.
<imsu> 베컴이 느리다고 하는데 어렷을때 유소년 축구하는거 보면 혼자 다 제껴요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 기성용이 슈팅보다는 킬패스 잘해주는 게 중요한데.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 설마.. 느릴리가요.
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 베컴 다들 느리다고 하거든요
<razGon_GNM> 드리블하는 스타일이 그런거 같던데요.
<imsu> 근데 베컴이 느린게 아니라 다른 애들이 빠른거임 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon_GNM> 정확하게 패스주기위해 계산 위해.
<imsu> 사실 베컴은 드리블할 이유가 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 다른애들이 빠르죠.
<razGon_GNM> 정답..
<imsu> 아마 속으로 욕할거에요 ㅋㅋ 왜이렇게 축구를 힘들게해? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 그래도 크로스는 가끔하잖아요.ㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 내 패스나 받아~! ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스타플레이의 요건->절실한 기회에 찬스를 만들어주는 능력자중 하나 = 베컴
<imsu> 이라고 생각합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 베컴이 무슨 프리킥의 황제라고 하는데 실제로 프리킥 슛차서 들어간거는 확률로 따지면 얼마 안되거든요
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 얼마 안되죠.
<razGon_GNM> 중요한건 크로스와 킬패스
<imsu> 근데 진짜 꼭 넣어야 할때 귀신같이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네~
<imsu> 이놈은 목소리 빼고 다 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 베컴. 그리고 이탈리아 그놈 누구죠?
<razGon_GNM> 프...
<imsu> 패스도 정말 영리해
<imsu> 토티
<razGon_GNM> 아니요.
<imsu> 이놈도 천재인데
<razGon_GNM> DMF
<imsu> 두개의 심장?
<razGon_GNM> 아니요.
<razGon_GNM> 프리킥잘하는놈.
<razGon_GNM> 이탈리아.
<imsu> 쥬닝요?
<razGon_GNM> 프... 뭐인데..
<razGon_GNM> 아니요. 그녀석은 브라질.
<imsu> 프링스는 독일이고;;
<razGon_GNM> 예
<imsu> 흠;
<razGon_GNM> 프링스는 독일이죠.
<imsu> 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<imsu> 혹시 키작은놈?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기억은 나는데 이름이 생각이 안나네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혹시 피를로?
<razGon_GNM> 아! 맞다!
<razGon_GNM> 구글에서 찾았습니다.
<razGon_GNM> 안드레아 피를로.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난쟁이 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 키작고 발도 느리고 한데.
<imsu> 이젠 늙어서;; ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 킥력 하나로 살아남는 사람.
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS_Sd0ybKfA
<razGon_GNM> ㅎㄸㄷ
<razGon_GNM> 피를로!!
<razGon_GNM> 판타스틱..!!1
<imsu> 패스하면 또띠
<imsu> 토티인지 암튼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 환상적이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지단은 실제 경기에서 그렇게도 안뛰는데 ㅋ
<imsu> 소문이 사실인지 모르겠으나 지단은 대단한 꼴초라는 소문도 있어서요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 델피에로는 어떤가요?
<imsu> 유벤투스 팬이신가보다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 델피에로는 잘 안봐서 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이탈리아하면 토티 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 로마의 왕자
<razGon_GNM> 유벤투스 ㅋㅋㅋ 위닝에서 많이 했죠.
<razGon_GNM> 도깨비팀
<imsu> 위닝 6의 사기팀은 네덜란드입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 저는 10부터 해서요^^;
<imsu> 요즘은 안해봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 제친구말로는 8에서 무적의 프리키커가 있엇다고 하더군요.
<imsu> 스탐의 수비는 호나우도도 피해갈수가 없었죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 누구지?
<razGon_GNM> 유고연방의 미하일로비치!
<imsu> 9인가 에서는 줄라탕이랑 브라질 탱크 그놈이 짱이었는데
<imsu> 인터밀란 고르면 올킬 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 즐라탄이브리히모비치
<razGon_GNM> 10에서도 즐라탄이 재미보게 햇죠.
<razGon_GNM> 도깨비팀 스웨덴.ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 스웨덴으로 브라질이나 잉글랜드 네덜란드 깨면 정말 짜릿.ㅋ
<imsu> 전 아직도 얀콜러를 좋아해서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 상대에게 정신적인 피해와 함께 승리의 기쁨배가.
<imsu> 하지만 줄라탕이 있었다~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 스웨덴에 3각편대
<razGon_GNM> 즐라탄-윌헬름손-융베리
<razGon_GNM> 그러면서 수비는 피지컬로 받아내고 3명이서 기습해서 골.ㅋ
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 뭐니뭐니 해도 한국으로 이겨야함 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 제가 저에게 고수인 친구가 있었는데요.
<razGon_GNM> 처음에는 한국으로 하다가 개발리고
<imsu> 요즘에는 피온2를 하는지라 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 다음 그리스로 하다가 또발리고
<razGon_GNM> 그다음에 아일랜드로 하다가 발리고
<razGon_GNM> 다음에 잉글랜드로 했는데.
<razGon_GNM> 겨우 이겼죠.
<razGon_GNM> 3:2
<razGon_GNM> 그때는 이미 이겨도 이긴 게임이 아니라는..ㅋ
<razGon_GNM> 지금은 게임은 커녕 프풋도 제대로 못합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 10기가 캠코더 영상을 인코딩해야 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 작은 영상으로요.
<razGon_GNM> 벌써 2시반!!
<imsu> 흠;;
<razGon_GNM> 잠들시간을 훨씬 넘겻습니다.
<imsu> 윈도우즈에서는 바닥인가 하는 프로그램이 있었는데;;
<imsu> 리눅스는 잘 모르겠네요;; 쩝;
<razGon_GNM> 그러니깐요.
<imsu> 아우 나도 자야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무소서 ~~
<razGon_GNM> 캠코더 변환하는건 바닥이 안될거 같은데요.
<razGon_GNM> MTS
<razGon_GNM> 예 잘자요.
<razGon_GNM> 저도 곧
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> 어여 주무세요~
<imsu> mts 라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 검색해보면 있는것도 같지만 전 일단 자야하는지라~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<imsu> 즐거운 밤 ^^
<Seil> À¸¾î¾î
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 가상화 솔루션이 KVM인가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-20
<razGo_web> 안녕하세요?
<diboi> 안녕하세요
<razGo_web> 혹시 터미널상에서 시스템 모니터링 하는 패키지나 명령어 아세요?
<diboi> 으악 저는 top 말고는 모르겠습니다 하하;
<grr> hi
<razGo_web> grr: hi-yo!~
<grr>  /_\
<Work^Seony> razGo_web: 어떤 모니터링요?
<razGo_web> 아.. top 맞는 거 같습니다.
<razGo_web> 메모리 점유율이나 CPU사용율 뭐 이런거요.
<razGo_web> gui에서는 gnome-system-monitor
<razGo_web> 하면 되는데 터미널에서는 어떻게 해야 되는 지 몰라서요.^^;
<diboi> 어휴 맞군요 하하
<razGo_web> diboi: 맞습니다^^
<Work^Seony> razGo_web: 메모리는 free 명령어로 보실 수 있구요..
<Work^Seony> free -m 하시면 메가바이트 단위로 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> CPU 사용률은 top으로 보시면 되는데, q를 누르면 종료하구요..
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 메모리도 top으로 볼 수 있네요.
<razGo_web> 예
<razGo_web> 실시간으로 모니터링은 top으로 하고 스냅샷처럼 확인은 free로 보면 되겠더라구요.
<Work^Seony> razGo_web: 간단한 php 파일 하나만 짜면 웹으로 실시간 모니터링이 가능하답니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 필요하시면 하나 드릴께요. ㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 오!! 감사합니다^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 수정해드릴께요. 제가 만든건 원격지의 컴퓨터들을 관리할 목적으로 만든 거라서 좀 수정해야하거든요
<razGo_web> 아.. 저도 원격지 관리입니다.
<razGo_web> 제 개인 홈서버 관리 위해서요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 원격지라기보단 정확히 말하자면 여러 대를 관리할 목적으로 만든 거에요.
<razGo_web> 아..
<razGo_web> 저는 한대만요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요. 제 PC에 아파치가 안깔려있어서 ㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 옙^^;
<Work^Seony> 테스트하려니 웹서버가 없네요
<Work^Seony> 설치 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 감사합니다!!
<Work^Seony> razGo_web: 환경이 좀 달라서 많이 안맞네요. 급한거 아니시죠?
<razGo_web> 옙
<razGo_web> 걱정마세요.^^;
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에서 좀 천천히 봐야겠어요...
<razGo_web> 예 감사합니다^^
<Work^Seony> razGo_web: 서버가 우분투 버전 몇이에요?
<razGo_web> 10.043 LTS lucid lynx입니다.
<razGo_web> imsu: 안녕하세요?!
<razGo_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGo_web: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGo_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 좋은일 있으신가요?
<razGo_web> 아니요. 너무 한가로운...ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 저만 보면 웃음이 나오나봐요~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> 그런건 아니고. 오늘은 그냥 억지로 웃고 싶더군요.
<imsu> 요즘 목에서 계속 가래가 생기는데 이건 어떤 증상인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 돈 안내고 진료 받기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> 무슨 안좋은 일 있으신가요?
<razGo_web> 아니요. 날이 추워서 그런지 환자가 너무 없어요.
<imsu> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 허기사 의사도 환자가 있어야 수입이;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 악성 바이러스 개발하셔서 유포하심이 ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> 그래서 울어야 할지 웃어야 할지 모르겠습니다.
<razGo_web> 목에서 가래가 생기는 질환
<razGo_web> .1. 폐렴이나 기관지질환
<razGo_web> 2, 식도로 위액이 역류되는 역류성 식도염
<imsu> 헉;;
<razGo_web> 3. 만성 흡연에 의한 가래의 배출
<imsu> 피시방에 자주가서 그런가
<imsu> 감기 걸린후로 목에 자주 가래가 생겨서리 이거원 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGo_web> 4. 먼지등의 이물질을 흡인한뒤에 생기는 겁니다.
<razGo_web> 그러면 아직 감기 증상 때문입니다.
<imsu> 근데 이게 벌써 3주가 다되가거든요
<imsu> 약을 안먹어서 그런가
<razGo_web> 그정도 됩니다.
<imsu> 기침은 안하는데 ㅡ.;
<imsu> 전 그리고 담배 피워도 가래끼고 그런적이 없었거든요
<razGo_web> 그렇군요.
<imsu> 남들은 매일같이 이물질을 토해내던데 전 그렇진 않더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 만성흡연이 되면 그렇습니다.
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 처음 필때부터 끼지 않았는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGo_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 주위에서 넌 담배 체질인가보다 이랬습니다 쿨럭;;
<imsu> 좋은건 아닌거 같은데
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGo_web> 담배 피는 거 그만 두면 가래가 더나옵니다.
<razGo_web> 기침도 더나고요.
<imsu> 왜 그런거죠?
<razGo_web> 반사적인 겁니다.
<imsu> 으음?
<razGo_web> 일단은 감기 이후에 기침과 가래가
<razGo_web> 반사적으로 배출됩니다.
<razGo_web> 바이러스는 하나의 질병 흐름의 형태가 있습니다.
<imsu> 흠;;
<razGo_web> 대부분의 바이러스 질환은 숙주를 죽이지 않죠.
<razGo_web> 단지 지나갈뿐입니다.
<razGo_web> 계절이 오가듣이요.
<razGo_web> 듯이요.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> 근데요?
<razGo_web> 지금 임수님은 회복기 인거 같습니다.
<imsu> 아 그런건가요?
<imsu> 왜이렇게 회복이 느린거야 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGo_web> 겨울이 지나고 봄이 오면서 가래를 배출하는 거죠.
<imsu> 가래가 이렇게 오래도록 낀것도 오랜만인거 같아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGo_web> 서서히 배출 될겁니다.
<imsu> 그렇군요~
<imsu> 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> 덕분에 공짜 진료 큭큭
<razGo_web> 뭐 상담인데요. 계좌로 쏘세요.ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 돈없어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> 현물로도 받아요.ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 현물? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 가진건 몸땡이 밖에 없는데~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 언제쯤 연봉이 x000천만원이 넘을까요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 나도 수학 잘하면 imsu님처럼 고액과외라도 하지
<bluedusk> 영어도 못해 수학도 못해 국어는 말하기랑 듣기밖에 못해..
<imsu> 왜이러십니까;;
<imsu> bluedusk: x 로 친거 공개해봐요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 1
<bluedusk> 아흠
<imsu> 아 졸립당 잠깐만 졸다올게요~
<bluedusk> 안됨
<bluedusk> 난 회사라 못조느누데
<grr> 부럽다..
<razGo_web> 아웅... 힘드네요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> grr, 잘 들어가셧나요?
<bluedusk> 길 않잊어버리시고
<grr> bluedusk: 네 살아는 들어간거같아요
<imsu> 아 자도 졸립넹 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<grr> ...
<grr> 자고싶다..
<razGo_web> 저도 자고 싶네요..ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> 쿨럭
<imsu> 퇴사하시면 간단해 집니다~ ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> 저는 퇴사가 안됩니다.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 폐업하시면~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 그럼 제 월급은 imsu 님이 주시나요?
<razGo_web> 폐업하시면...헐..
<imsu> 폐업하시는 순간 저처럼 찌질이가 되는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 자급자족하는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고프다;; ㅡ.ㅡ 밥먹고 오겠습니다..
<Seungtak> Hello~ Everybody
<grr> hi
<semosi^MP> 오후입니다
<semosi^MP> 계시는 분은 없어세요?
<diboi> 저는 새벽입니다
<semosi^MP> 아?
<semosi^MP> 어디시기에?
<diboi> 미국 조지아주입니다.
<semosi^MP> 아 그렇군요
<semosi^MP> 사촌조카도 그곳으로 갔다고 하던데
<semosi^MP> 공대가 있죠?
<semosi^MP> 새벽에 일찍일어나 공부하시는 중?
<diboi> 주 시스템에서는 조지아테크가 거의 유일하고 다른데서는 조지아테크 밀어주느라 허가를 안 해주다가 몇 해 전에 생겼다더군요.
<semosi^MP> 그렇군요
<diboi> 지난 주에 첫 출근 하신 아버지께서 야간 근무라서 퇴근하시길 기다리고 있습니다.
<semosi^MP> 원래 그곳에서 쭉~ 계신건가요?
<semosi^MP> 여기 계시다가 가셨어요?
<semosi^MP> 우분투를 아시고 들어오신것이 궁금해서요
<diboi> 지난 9월 25일에 이민왔기 때문에 지금까지도 적응하고 있습니다.
<semosi^MP> 해외에 계신분이 들어오시면 왠지 궁금하고 부러워요
<diboi> 우분투는 이민하기 전 부터 쓰고 있었습니다, 하하!
<semosi^MP> 아 얼마 안되셨네요
<semosi^MP> 혹 저번에 대학교에서 열린 모임의 사회자 이시던가?
<semosi^MP> 모임 이름이 생각이 안나네요
<semosi^MP> 피자먹은 모임이던데
<semosi^MP> 참 전 스마트폰으로 띄염 띄염 치느라 좀 답답하실겁니다.
<diboi> 으악 어찌 아셨어요 허허허
<diboi> 우리말로 소프트웨어 자유의 날이고 원래는 Software Freedom Day 입니다
<semosi^MP> 그날 갔었어요
<diboi> 와! 행사 손님이시군요! 반갑습니다.
<semosi^MP> 아 그렇군요
<semosi^MP> 네 반가워요
<semosi^MP>  이제 퍼즐이 조금씩 맞추어 지는군요
<diboi> 무슨 퍼즐이요?
<semosi^MP> 전날 이민간다고 뭐를 팔았다고 한 이야기가 생각나면서
<diboi> 아하하
<semosi^MP> 얼굴이 조금씩 기억나네요
<semosi^MP> 머리가 좀 짧았던것 같아요
<diboi> 대한민국에서는 RECOMMEET이라는 저 혼자 뿐인 단체 이름을 달고 활동했었습니다. 이걸 어찌할까 고민하다가 우선 가지고 왔습니다. http://recommeet.org
<diboi> 네 지금도 많이 짧습니다.
<semosi^MP> 사는곳 그런대로 흡족해요?
<semosi^MP> 음 적당한 표현이,
<diboi> 동쪽으로 한 시간 정도 차를 몰면 대서양이 있는 3만명 규모의 시골 도시입니다.
<semosi^MP> 원래 잘 알던곳인가요?
<imsu> Seungtak: 안녕하세요 ^^
<diboi> 아닙니다. 전혀 모르던 곳입니다.
<diboi> 먹고 사는 것 자체는 걱정이 없는데,
<diboi> 앞으로 공부나 일을 어찌할지 고민하고 있습니다.
<semosi^MP> 아...
<Seungtak> imsu: 안녕요^^ 오늘은 강의 없어요?
<diboi> 학자금 보조를 받기에는 나이가 애매해서 고민중입니다, 하하
<semosi^MP> 일단 굶지 않으면 뭔가 할수 있지 않을까요?
<imsu> Seungtak: 네 오늘은 쉬네요~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오후에 하나 있긴하지만 ㅎㅎ
<Seungtak> imsu: 근데 송년모임 다음날 축구는 했어요?
<semosi^MP> 챗 에 오랜만에 와서 그런지 닉은 알아조
<semosi^MP> 안 한것으로 알고 있습니다만
<semosi^MP> 좀 추운날씨라서
<Seungtak> ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 써니
<diboi> 몇 천 불 정도 모아서 자유 소프트웨어 재단이 있는 동네에 갈까 막연히 상상중이긴 합니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세여
<semosi^MP> 오신것 같은데 아는척 해요
<Seony> 저녁식사 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 네 잘 계시죠?
<semosi^MP> 설마 혼자?
<Seony> 잘 있긴 잘있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 혼자서요.
<imsu> Seungtak: 일어나긴 했는데~ 다시 잤어요 넘 피곤해서 ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 문화는  붐인것 같아요
<semosi^MP> 얼마전 까지만 해도 애플제품은 판매처가 애플코리아 한개였는데
<Seungtak> 조만간 현도형 집에서 삼겹살이나 굽죠...내 맘대로ㅋㅋ
<semosi^MP> 요즘은 이마트몰 할인행사에 더 많이 몰리더군요
<imsu> Seungtak: 그럴까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi^MP> 현도님도  근처에 계시는분?
<imsu> semosi^MP: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 현도형은 노원파~ ㅋㅋ
<Seungtak> 현도님은 노원구 공릉동과 월계동을 지역기반으로 하죠ㅋㅋ
<semosi^MP> 네 안녕뇨 임수님
<Seungtak> 임수님도ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요~ ㅋㅋ 좀 있다가 보내주신 ibm 노트북 한번 만져 보려구요~
<semosi^MP> 아 상계동 쪽이군아
<Seony> imsu: 드디어.
<semosi^MP> 영 타이핑이 헛나가네요
<semosi^MP> 아직은 전화기로 챗은 좀 힘들어요
<semosi^MP> 젊은분들은 말고요
<diboi> semosi^MP,  무슨 자판을 쓰십니까?
<semosi^MP> 그냥 스마트폰 화면입니다
<diboi> 한글 자판이 여럿이어서 다를 취향이 있길래 괜히 여쭸습니다. 저는 밀기글을 씁니다.
<imsu> Seony: ㅎㅎ 그러게요~ ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 여기에도 자판을 선택할수 있던가요?
<semosi^MP> 밀기글이라?
<semosi^MP> 한번 찾아봐야 겠네요
<diboi> 초성과 ㅡㅣ만 있고
<diboi> 초성을 네 방향으로 밀어
<diboi> 각각 ㅏㅓㅗㅜ를 만들 수 있습니다.
<semosi^MP> 안드로이드 폰에도 있겠죠?
<diboi> 반복하면 ㅑㅕㅛㅠ가 됩니다.
<diboi> 아이폰은 모르겠지만 안드로이드는 확실히 쓸 수 있습니다.
<semosi^MP> 아 그렇군요
<semosi^MP> 일단 메모하고 조용한때 설치해서 연습을 해야겠네요
<semosi^MP> 써니 식사중이라 더  말걸기도 그렇고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 말 거셔도 괜찮습니다.
<semosi^MP> 그라요?
<diboi> 그나저나 미국 남부식이라는 후라이팬의 그 닭튀김을 먹고 싶은데 미국 남부인 여기서 통 못찾겠네요 하아
<semosi^MP> 아! 군침도네요
<semosi^MP> 써니 일단 먼저 나가요.다른 일이 생겨서
<Seony> 넵 또 뵙겠습니다
<semosi^MP> 스마트폰에서 챗 가능한 어플 좀 추천해줘요
<Seony> 전 아이폰 밖에 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 그리고 페북에 친구 한분이 서버관리를 솔라리스에서 완벽하게 하는것이 목표라
<semosi^MP> 하던데 서버에서는 많이 사용하는 가봐요?
<Seony> 솔라리스요?
<semosi^MP> 네
<Seony> 한때, 거의 절대적인 시절이 있었죠.
<Seony> 지금도 많이 쓰이긴 많이 쓰여요
<semosi^MP> 음 그렇군요
<semosi^MP> 그분도 솔라리스를 무척 아끼는 느낌이 들더군요
<Seony> 저도 집에서 공유서버로 솔라리스 돌립니다.
<semosi^MP> 아이폰은 챗을 할만한가요?
<Seony> 솔라리스를 잘 알아서 그런 건 아니구요, zfs랑 zone 요 두가지를 포기하기가 힘들더라구요...
<semosi^MP> 오픈 솔라리스?
<Seony> 아이폰이든 안드로이드폰이든 전화기에서 챗 하긴 힘들던데요... 제 경우에는...
<Seony> 네. 오픈솔라리스요.
<Seony> 정확히는 오픈 인디아나
<semosi^MP> 음 명칭이 그것이었던가요?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 커뮤니티에서 인수한 이름이 오픈 인디아나에요.
<Seony> 사실 오픈솔라리스 프로젝트가 출발할 때 코드명이기도 하죠.
<semosi^MP> 네 써니하고 이야기하다간 도끼자루 섞는줄 몰라서
<semosi^MP> 쬐금 위험.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<semosi^MP> 참 오픈은 중단되지 않았던가요?
<semosi^MP> 버젼 얼마가마지막 이었던것 ㄱ
<Seony> 네 공식적으론...
<semosi^MP> 같은데
<Seony> 2009년도 버젼요
<semosi^MP> 네 나갔다가 좀있다가 올게요
<semosi^MP> 잘 있으세요
<Seony> 넵
<semosi^MP> 바이
<Seony> 또 뵙겠습니다.
<Seony> razGo_web, 계세요
<razGo_web> dPq
<razGo_web> 예...
<razGo_web> 잠시 환자 한분 뵙고요.
<Seony> 넵
<razGo_web> 예. 다보았습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 단골환자라서 눈빛교환으로 이심전심 했습니다.ㅎ
<bluedusk> ,,,
<razGo_web> 5분진료...후후.
<razGo_web> 아니 3분진료군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGo_web, 대충 디자인은 빼버렸고, 텍스트만 나오게 했습니다. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/MonDec192011204300.png
<Seony> 요 정도라도 필요하시면 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 감사합니다!!1
<Seony> 소스가 허접해서 챙피하므로...
<Seony> 메일로 드릴께요 ㅋㅋ
<razGo_web> 충분합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGo_web> 예ㅃ
<razGo_web> razgon00@gmail.com
<razGo_web> 입니다.
<Seony> 보냈습니다.
<Seony> 나중에 lm-sensors만 설치하시면 온도까지 표시될 거에요
<razGo_web> 감사합니다^^
<razGo_web> 완벽하군요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요.
<razGo_web> 그정도만 되도 됩니다. 가장 중요한건 CPU와 메모리.
<Seony> 원래 디자인이 약간 되어있는 페이지인데, 그게 프레임으로 된거라서 그 페이지는 암것두 없네요..
<razGon_GNM> HDD사용량은 테라급으로 올라가면 표시 안되나요?
<Seony> razGon_GNM, 테라급이면 코드를 조금 바꿔야되요
<Seony> 조만간 수정해드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 옙 감사합니다. 덕분에 lm-sensors도 설치했습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 온도 표시 잘 되나요?
<razGo_web> 온도도 잘 표시 안되던데요.
<razGo_web> 그리고 맨위에 IP는 지금 제위치의 아이피인가요?
<Seony> 서버의 주소에요
<razGo_web> 서버주소인데 원래 아는 주소와 다르게 나오던데요?
<Seony> 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<Seony> 아... 서버주소가 아니겠구나.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현재 접속자의 위치를 나타냅니다.
<bluedusk> http://www.google.co.kr/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=qpidd#q=%EC%84%9C%EC%9A%B8%EC%8B%9C+%EC%98%A4%EC%84%B8%ED%9B%88+%EC%A4%91%EC%9A%A9+%EC%9D%B8%EC%82%AC&hl=ko&newwindow=1&sa=X&prmd=imvnsul&source=univ&tbm=nws&tbo=u&ei=HUXwTpDgE6aKmQWU3ryHAg&ved=0CEQQsQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=6b0986023596084c&biw=1050&bih=870
<bluedusk> 와 진짜 기사 제목 뽑아내는거봐바
<razGo_web> ^^ 감사합니다.
<razGo_web> 그런거 같아서요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 에혀 진짜 욕나오는.. ..;
<razGo_web> 허거거.
<Seony> razGo_web: sensors 보니까 데탑은 정보가 엄청나게 많네요...
<Seony> 혹시 sensors 보시고 원하시는 온도계나 정보 있으면 알려주세요. 원하시는 정보를 뽑아내도록 수정해드릴께요
<razGo_web>  Seony 예 감사합니다.
<grr> .
<imsu> 먼저 들어가보겠습니다~ 즐거운 오후 보내시길 ^^
<Jinseok> 부왁
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-21
<grr> Hi
<drake-kr> High
<razGon_web> grr, drake-kr :ni HI ma
<DarkCircle> low
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<boracay> hello
<Work^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 맥북이 왔습니다 :)
<Work^Seony> 오오~
<yemharc> 시스템 업데이트 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 포럼 내 맥당 회원이 공식적으로 늘어났꾼요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이로서 저도 삼신기를 보유한 초보 앱등이가 되었습니다 !!
<Work^Seony> 삼신기는 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 폰 패드 맥
<Work^Seony> 오... 그걸보고 삼신기라고 하는군요...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 저는 애플 대리점인가요?ㅋ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 리테일샵 수준이시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 몇 가지 팁을 알려드리자면..
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저 캐시를 꺼야하니까...
<Work^Seony> $HOME/Library/Cache/com.apple.Safari 요게 사파리 캐시 폴더입니다.
<yemharc> 음? 캐시 끄는게 더 나은가요?
<Work^Seony> SSD를 많이 긁잖아요.
<yemharc> 아하
<Work^Seony> SSD 유저들 사이에서 웹브라우저 캐시 끄는 건 선택이 아닌 필수에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ....그러고 보니 ssd죠 (...)
<Work^Seony> $HOME/Library/Cache/Google 요게 크롬 캐시..
<yemharc> 음... 폴더를 날리나요?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 캐시는 제가 꺼봤는데, 작동이 제대로 안되기 때문에 끄면 안되구요..
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 경우는 램드라이브 만들어서 링크 걸어줬는데, 그냥 /dev/null로 링크 걸어주세요
<yemharc> 아, 넵
<Work^Seony> 그리고 맥용 터미널에서 Home키랑 End키가 좀 다른데, 이건 좀 이따 알려드릴께요.
<Work^Seony> 터미널에 키 바인딩에 손을 대야하거든요.
<yemharc> 음......창 닫기 최소화 최대화 단축키는 뭔가요?
<Work^Seony> cmd+m
<Work^Seony> 최대화는 모르겠어요. 저는 최대화를 싫어하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 SMS는 꺼주는 게 놓으니까...
<yemharc> 손댈 부분이 좀 있군요
<Work^Seony> SMS라고 해서 Sudden Motion Sensor, 하드디스크가 충격 받으면 헤더를 옮겨주는 기능인데 이게 SSD에서는 필요가 없으니까 꺼줘도 무방해요.
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> 꺼주는 방법은 sudo pmset -a sms 0
<yemharc> 윈도 아이튠즈에 있던 자료는.... 홈공유로 옮기면 되려나요
<Work^Seony> 음... 사실 SSD만 아니면 손 안대도 되는데, SSD다보니 이것저것 필요없는 게 있죠..
<Work^Seony> 홈 공유요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아이튠즈 홈공유 기능이던가
<Work^Seony> 아... 아이튠즈를 통째로 옮기고 싶은 게 아니시면요...
<yemharc> 통째로 옮기려구요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러시면요,
<yemharc> 음악이랑 뭐 잡다하게 있어서...
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에 있는 아이튠즈 폴더를 통째로 옮기시면 되요.
<yemharc> 용량이 되려나아
<Work^Seony> 아마 구조가 같을 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에서는 안써봐서... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌
<yemharc> 회사컴에 있는건데도 20gb나 되네요;;
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 재부팅시 쓰던 상황 그대로 복구해주는 기능 필요없으시면 알려주세요.
<Work^Seony> 그것도 캐시로 폴더를 지정해놓는 거라, 폴더 하나만 없애면 되는 거거든요
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고 SSD니까 하이버네이션 필요없죠...
<Work^Seony> sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0
<yemharc> 여러가지 있네요 ;;
<Work^Seony> sudo rm /var/vm/sleepimage
<Work^Seony> 네. SSD라서...
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 binutils가 GNU걸 포팅하긴 했는데, 몇몇은 BSD꺼라서 옵션이 좀 달라요
<yemharc> null 링크는 사파리 폴더 날리고 연결해주면 되겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 그리고 리눅스에서 ls -NF --color=auto랑 똑같은 옵션이 ls -vGF니까 alias 세팅해서 쓰시면 되겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 ls 쓸 때 -NF --color 안되면 짜증나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 옵션이 BSD쪽이네요
<yemharc> 이왕 binutils 포팅할거면 같은걸로 해주지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옵션이 BSD라기보단... 명령어가 전부 다 GNU binutils는 안디러가우ㅛ.
<Work^Seony> 아니더라구요
<Work^Seony> 참, 맥에 dtrace 포팅되어있는 거 아세요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭........
<Work^Seony> 저도 아직 쓸 줄은 모르지만...
<yemharc> 가끔 보면
<yemharc> ㅂㅌ는 어디에나 있어요 (...)
<Work^Seony> 그리고 FileVault는 SSD 쓰시니까 켜지 마시구요...
<Work^Seony> 쓰기속도가 반으로 줄어요.
<yemharc> ㄲ;;
<Work^Seony> 그외 맥 커뮤니티에서 알수 없는 "유닉스"적인 특징을 알려드린다면..
<Work^Seony> 파일시스템이 대소문자 구문을 안하니까 디렉토리 이동하실 때 그냥 소문자로 치시면 되구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭...... 구분 안해요?!
<Work^Seony> 네. 구분 안해요.
<Work^Seony> 물론 폴더/파일을 생성할 때 대소문자를 넣어주면, 넣어주는대로 만들어지기는 해도 사용할 떄는 구분 안해요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 지금 제가 긴가민가한데, root 사용자는 구분을 해요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 PHP 모듈은 들어있는데 활성화는 안되어있어요. 아파치 설정에서 주석 해제해주시구요..
<Work^Seony> 맥포트에서 아파치 설치하시면 중복으로 돌아가니까 알아두시구요... 저는 중복으로 돌아가는 게 너무 싫어서 맥포트 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내 맥북을 켜서 봐야겠따 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> gcc 필요하시면 xcode 설치하시면 되구요...
<yemharc> xcode 무료인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 앱스토어 가시면 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> $HOME 안에 있는 폴더들의 퍼미션이 700이니까 유념하세요. 이게 생각지도 못한 때에 난감하게 만들거든요..
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> Seony: 전 점심을 좀 먹고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
 * Seony is using: Finder, Stickies, Mail, Safari, TextEdit, iTunes, Terminal, iCal, Preview, Linkinus
<Seony> 흠... 이상한 스크립트네
 * Seony is listening to "09. For the Heart I Once Had" by Nightwish, from the album 7. Dark Passion Play. 256kbps MP3 
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> hi
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<imsu> Seony: 아오~ 만져봐야 하는데~ 개시를 못했네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 `
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 집이 너무 추워서 학교로 피난 왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋네요 따뜻하고 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> xcode 용량이 상당히 크네요
<yemharc> 한 4~5gb정도 되는듯...
<Seony> 다운로드 자체는 1기가쯤 되는데, 설치되는 과정에서 좀 늘어나는 거 같아요.
<imsu`> 오메 팅겼나보넹 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu``> 왜이런다니 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> yemharc: 네
<readytoact> Seony: (__)
<readytoact> 써니님 질문이 있어요-
<Seony> 안녕하세요.'
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<readytoact> 다윈스트리밍서버가 현재
<readytoact> 계속 릴리즈되고 있나요? 커머셜은 된다고 들은것 같은데
<Seony> 퀵타임 스트리밍 서버 말씀하시는 건가요?
<readytoact> 음.. 아마도 그것 같네요
<Seony> 네. 매번 버전업 할 때마다 업글 되요
<readytoact> 것도 실시간 스트리밍이 가능한가요?
<Seony> 네. 사내 업무/회의용으로 만들어진 거라서 가능하죠
<readytoact> 음.. 저흰 mms기반으로 서비스를 하고 잇는데
<readytoact> 이번에 좀 바까볼라 그랬거덩요
<readytoact> -_-.. 근데 오픈소스인 다윈은.. 코어만 있고 기능자체가 좀 빈약하고
<readytoact> 다른 리눅스 기반의 오픈소스도 그냥그냥 그래서..
<Seony> 라이언 서버는 제가 기억이 안나는데, 스노우 레퍼드 서버는 확실히 가능합니다..
<readytoact> 결국 다시 윈도 미디어로 ;;;; 갔는데.. 언제라도 기회가 되면 함 해볼라고요
<readytoact> 음..
<Seony> 제가 하나씩 다 해본다고 세팅을 해봤거든요..
<readytoact> 맥은 제가 거의 모르는 분야라 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-.. 구석에 짱박혀있던 웹캠하나 달라고 하는데
<readytoact> 안달리네
<readytoact> Seony: 아 저희는 1394로 캠코더로 입력받아서
<Seony> 근데 맥서버의 경우는 단순히 스트리밍 서버 하나만 쓰기 보다는요,
<readytoact> 생중계도 하고 전지부 회의도 하고 그렇게 하거든요
<Seony> 스트리밍 서버를 아이챗 서버와 연동시켜서, 사내 화상회의를 하면서 동시에 그걸 전 직원에게 배포를 한다거나 하는 식으로 이루어져요
<Seony> 용도가 좀 다르죠. 물론 동영상 스트리밍 서비스용으로도 가능은 하지만요...
<Seony> 다만 애플 제품답게 커스터마이징 하기는 어려워요.
<Seony> 만들어져서 나오는대로 써야죠...
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아흑
<readytoact> 어렵다 어려워 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 삽질삽질하다 윈도 미디어로 넘어오니까..
<readytoact> 사실 미디어서버 셋팅도 이번이 첨인데
<readytoact> 삽질하다 넘어오니.. 사람들이 왜 윈도우를 쓰는지 알겠더라구요..
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<readytoact> -_-.. 삽질끝에 찾는... 꽁수..라고 할까
<Seony> 라이언 서버 스크린샷을 보니... 라이언 서버에서는 스트리밍이 없어진 듯 하네요.
<Seony> 다 안보여주건가...
<readytoact> 스트리밍은 됐으니
<readytoact> 이제.. 송출되는 컨텐츠 보안을 또...
<readytoact> 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 클라이언트도 만들어야하는거군요
<readytoact> Seony: 제가 그럴 능력은 안되서
<readytoact> -_-.. 그냥 매뉴얼 찾고 구글링하면서
<readytoact> 아까 구글링하다 충격적인 글을 봐서
<Seony> 컨텐츠 보안은, 사실 전용 클라이언트 안쓰면 구글/사파리에 100% 노출되서...
<readytoact> jsp로 주소 숨기는 스크립트를 찾다가... 어떤 분이 html은 무슨수를 쓰더라도 다 뚫린다고..
<Seony> 아.. 구글/사파리가 아니라 크롬/사파리요
<readytoact> 보안을 꼼수로 해결하지 말라는 글을 보고 -0-..
<Seony> 네. 특히나 사파리 쓰면 동영상파일 주소를 아주 대놓고 보여주거든요...
<readytoact> 그래서 소스 다운로드는 일단 막았는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 주소까지 숨겨야하니 원..
<Seony> 소스를 다운로드 하는 게 아니라, 현재 페이지에서 보여주는 모든 컨텐츠의 목록을 나열해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 유튜브로 스샷 하나 찍어드릴께요.
<readytoact> Seony: 아 그러니까 제말은 소스 컨텐츠의 경로요
<Seony> 아..
<readytoact> 실제 송출되는.. 영상이나 미디어 파일
<readytoact> -_-.. 머리가 터질것 같아요 펑펑
<readytoact> 펑펑펑
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/safari.png
<Seony> 사파리에서는 대강 저런 식으로 나옵니다.
<Seony> 그래서 덕분에 유튜브에서 재밌는 동영상을 편하게 모을 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저게 좋은 건, 설령 파일확장자를 감추더라도 용량을 보고 동영상인지 아닌지 대충 가늠할 수 있다는 점이죠
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 저건 해결했어요. 윈도미디어에선 경로까지만 나오게 가능하더라구요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<readytoact> 크롬 확장으로 유튜브 다운로더 안쓰세요?
<Seony> 네. 그냥 사파리만 있으면 되서요...
<readytoact> 바로 받을 수 있어요- 저..Share 버튼 옆쯤에.. Download 버튼이 생깁니다.
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 사파리는 받을 수 있나봐요?
<Seony> 네. 스샷처럼 저런 리스트가 뜨거든요...
<readytoact> 와와
<readytoact> 좋다
<readytoact> -_-.. 이번에 이사가면서 전세금 빼면
<Seony> 확장 쓰면 편하게 받긴 하겠찌만... 제가 확장이니 익스텐션이니 하는 것들을 덕지덕지 붙이는 걸 많이 싫어해서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 맥북하나...??
<Seony> 오죽하면 광고 차단하는 것도 확장 안쓰고 /etc/hosts 파일 수정해서... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-.. 전세금빼서 맥북을 ... 으으으...
<readytoact> 헐;;;
<readytoact> 전 크롬으로 거의다.. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 계정동기화 기능을 쓰면 어디서 쓰든 확장프로그램까지 다 땡겨오더라구요
<readytoact> -_-.. 어디서나.. 로그인을 해야하는 단점이 있지만
<Seony> 브라우저가 리소스를 너무 많이 잡아먹는 걸 수도없이 봐와서... 브라우저 무겁게 쓰는 게 너무 싫더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<readytoact> 뭐 -_-.. 구글이 좀 그렇긴하죠
<yemharc> 에이
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 아까 저 찾으셨어요?
<yemharc> 그래도 AX 붙은 익스플로러만 하겠어요
<yemharc> Seony: 아 또 다른 팁은 없나 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 그건 프로그램이 아니라 바이러스잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터 망가뜨리는 맬웨어!
<yemharc> 왜그러세요~ 컴퓨터 바이러스도 근본은 프로그램이잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 아 근데
<Seony> 다른 팁이라...
<yemharc> 뭐 이리 깔끔하게 돌아간대요
<yemharc> (좀 많이 감동중)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 부드럽죠?
<Seony> 맥이, 어디가서 잠깐 만져보는 거랑 직접 쓰는 거랑 좀 달라요
<yemharc> 사양좋은 놋북이라고 해도 데탑에 비해서 '이거 좀...' 하는게 사실인데
<yemharc> 그냥 그런거 없네요
<yemharc> 그것보다 음악을 옮겨야 하는데...
<Seony> $HOME/Library만 백업하시면, 언제든지 똑같은 상황으로 복원이 가능해요.
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 포맷하고 재설치 한다음에 Library만 덮어쓰면 포맷한 의미가 없다는 얘기죠
<yemharc> 그건 일단 다음달에 외장하드를 사고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이킄 잠시 회의좀 ㅎ;;
<Seony> 넵
<yemharc> 으우.........
<yemharc> 무슨 회의가........
<razGon> 라즈곤은 관대하다! 여자에게 관대하다....ㅎㅎ
<razGon-Xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<razGon-Xsh4> 조용한 수요일입니다.
<razGon-Xsh4> 아웅..... 오늘은 우울하네요..ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> 음, 오늘 인원이 적군요.
<razGon-Xsh4> 허거걱 한마디 밖에 없군요.
<razGon-Xsh4> 아웅... 자야 하는데...ㅎ
<razGon-Xsh4> 오셨군요. zedai yem
<razGon-Xsh4> 포스가 함께 하기를
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-22
<Work^Seony> 조용하네요
<Masconomet> Hello
<Work^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 터미널이 완전히 종료가 안 되네요
<Work^Seony> cmd+q 해도 안되요?
<Work^Seony> 아... exit 눌렀을 때 종료가 안된다는 말씀이군요
<yemharc> 에, 그 종료라기보다 tty가 1부터 5까지 있었다고 치면 다음 실행때에 5개가 열려요
<Masconomet> I am traveling to Seoul next week, will be living there for 3 whole months.
<Work^Seony> Masconomet: where are you from?
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 아... 그건,
<Work^Seony> 헛..
<Masconomet> I have been to China , Japan before but never have I been to Korea so I'm quite excited
<Masconomet> I'm from the USA
<Work^Seony> wow, what state are you living in?
<Masconomet> I was wondering how tolerant the culture there is of foreigners and strangers?
<Masconomet> I live in Massachusetts.
<yemharc> 음...
<Work^Seony> Don't worry. You're going to have no problem.
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 그건, 종료할 때 당시의 상황을 기억했다가, 재실행시 되돌려주는 기능이에요.
<Work^Seony> 맥 Dock에서 불 들어오는 의미를 알고계시죠?
<Masconomet> Are you all in Seoul metropolitan area?
<Work^Seony> no. not all of us.
<Masconomet> How difficult do you think it should be to get around without a translator?
<Work^Seony> the city has well-organized signposts entire the area.
<Work^Seony> thousand people from abroad countries have been living there for several years. don't worry :)
<Work^Seony> so, are you studying korean language there?
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 그거 Dock에 불 들어오는 의미를 알고계시죠?
<Work^Seony> 맥은 닫기버튼 눌러도 완전히 종료가 안되거든요. 왜 그런지만 알고 계신다면, 말씀하신 터미널 문제는 해당 기능을 꺼주면 되는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 그게 더 편하던데... 전에 뭐 했는지 알 수 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네, 그건 알고 있어요. 이건 저도 뭐라고 설명을 해야 하는지 애매하네요...
<Work^Seony> 보통 cmd+w 눌러서 닫았다가 cmd+q로 종료한 경우는 다시 안살려주죠.
<yemharc> 그 부분인데요
<Masconomet> I'm actually moving there in work-related context, overseeing the operating of a new project. But I will probably learn some Korean in the process hopefully :)
<yemharc> 그러니까 전 1개만 켜고 싶은데 5개가 주루룩 살아나 버린다는거죠
<boracay> 아.. 리눅스 터미널 말하는줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> Masconomet: so, are you supposed to work in seoul?
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 닫기 전에, cmd+w로 닫아준다음에 종료했다가 다시 켜보세요
<boracay> 리녹스 터미널 터미네이터 쓰고있는데.. 더좋은거 아시는분 계시면 추천좀 해주세요
<Masconomet> Work^Seony, I work for Samsung.
<yemharc> boracay: 터미네이터는 뭔가요
<Work^Seony> oh, wow
<Work^Seony> are you the Samsung Man? omg
<Work^Seony> we, korean people call Samsung Man, who work for Samsung.
<Masconomet> I work as a contractor for Samsung so Im not exactly company man.
<Work^Seony> so, which part are you going to work for?
<razGon_GNM> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_GNM: Hi
<razGon_GNM> huk!! It's English time?
<Work^Seony> razGon_GNM: 아뇨 외국인이라서..
<razGon_GNM> Aha!! okok I got it.
<boracay> yemharc: 제가 우분투 환경에서 개발하는데요 기본 터미널이 기능이 거의 없어서 사용하는데
<razGon_GNM> boracay: 개발자셨군요.ㅎ
<boracay> <yemharc> 창 여러개 안띄우고 하나만 띄워서 분할해서 쓸수있구요 탭기능도 지원되고 사이즈 조절 및 창이동을
<boracay> <yemharc> 키보드 단축키 만으로 사용할수있어서요 편해요
<razGon_GNM> 그렇죠. 그게 강점이죠.
<razGon_GNM> 삼국지도 마우스로 하는 것보다 속도는 키패드로 플레이하는게 빠르다는.ㅋ
<Masconomet> Work^Seony Law adviser.
<razGon_GNM> 제가 도메인을 등록하려는데요. .org, .kr, .me 이런 것들 중에서 어느것이 좋을 까요?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 이제 되네요
<Work^Seony> Masconomet: Cool. I hope you get nice experiences and make memories.
<boracay> razGon_GNM 전 개인적으로 kr이 익숙해서 좋네요.
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 혹시 제가 말씀드린대로 하신 거에요?
<boracay> .me는 어떤의미가 있는거에요?
<Masconomet> I do too
<razGon_GNM> 원래는 세르비아 몬테네그로의 국가 도메인입니다. 근데 me[나]를 나타내는 뜻으로 .me를 등록하곤 합니다.
<razGon_GNM> 외우기 쉽죠.
<Masconomet> Is a Samsung Man somewhat a deregatory term there?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 제가 귀찮아서 계속 ctrl+d -> ctrl+q로 종료했거든요
<yemharc> 아, ctrl -> cmd
<Masconomet> used to refer to corporate slaves?
<Work^Seony> cmd+d는 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 읭... 이거 맥도 불편한 점이 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<Masconomet> derogatory*
<yemharc> ctrl+d 하고 cmd+q 입니다
<yemharc> ctrl+d 는 해당 터미널에 exit명령어를 치는 단축키에요
<Work^Seony> Masconomet: it depends on situations.
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 아... 그렇군요. 처음 알았어요. 전 그냥 cmd+w 쓰거든요
<Masconomet> I see, so it might be used as an insult in the context of "Look at that Samsung Man slaving out" or it could be used as reverence as in "He is really worth his salt, not wonder he's a Samsung Man" ?
<Work^Seony> Many samsung men hate working harder but have high self-esteem, I've heard.
<boracay> 근데 우리나라 사람들이 다들 열심히 하지않나요. 외국사람들이 보기엔; 노예처럼 보일지도;
<razGon_GNM> 저도 그리생각합니다.
<Masconomet> What type of work do you do, presuming some system admin?
<razGon_GNM> 근데 문제는 열정이 별루 없죠.
<Work^Seony> Honestly, I had no experiences about that but, korean people think working for samsung is great working experience and chance to get higher working position in other companies
<Masconomet> Thats good, they have an excellent reputation as employers here in the USA as well.
<Work^Seony> Actually, I was a banker, investing money, estimating secure loan, taxation, deposit, and et cetera.
<Work^Seony> now I'm a student majoring computer science.
<yemharc> boracay: 사실 열심히 한다고 생각하는건 처음 몇번이고
<yemharc> 실체를 알고나면 멍청하다고 하는 사람도 있더군요
<yemharc> 근데 흔히 말하는 갑을 관계에 의한걸 제외하면
<yemharc> 스스로 일에 불타올라서(?) 밤새고 뭐하고 하는거 자체는 대단하게 보긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> Masconomet: How was the "East-coast life"?
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 설치형 그룹 일정관리 프로그램 뭐 쓸만한거 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> I"m seriously considering moving to the mainland, but I'm scared, haha.
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 맥이요? 리눅스요?
<Work^Seony> 아 이제 예밀님 맥 쓰시니 질문이 해깔리네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 팀에서 쓸 공용 일정관리용입니다.
<yemharc> 리눅스 서버에 설치해서 쓸만한거요
<yemharc> 구글캘린더 쓰자고 했는데 기각됐습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 일정관리라... PHP로 만들어진 오픈소스 그룹웨어가 있었는데 그게 좀 허접하고...
<yemharc> 일단 설치형 찾아보고 영 아니다 싶으면 다시 구글로 밀려구요
<Work^Seony> 왜요? 구글 캘린더가 쓸만할텐데...
<yemharc> ...그게 저도 부정 못 할 강력한 이유인데요
<Work^Seony> 맥서버의 아이캘 서버가 좋긴 한데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "집에서도 회사 일정 확인이 가능해진다니, 스스로 지옥에 뛰어들진 맙시다."
<boracay> <yemharc> 레드마인 어떠세요?
<yemharc> 설치부터 귀찮잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어차피 팀내 관리라고 해도 10명도 안되는데
<yemharc> 간단한 php급 정도만 되도 되거든요
<boracay> 레드마인은 설치해주면 제대로 이용하는사람이 더적더라구요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> dotproject는 어떨까요?
<yemharc> 소스포지에 simplegroup이라는게 있긴 하군요
<yemharc> 그것도 한번 찾아보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 퇴근합니다.
<Work^Seony> 집에서 뵈요
<boracay> 들어가세요
<yemharc> 넵
<razGon_GNM> 가서뵈요.
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오후 5시인데... 울 싸장님이 할 거 없으면 일찍 들어가라네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집에 가서 편하게 일 좀 해야지
<Work^Seony> 암튼 집으로 고고씽 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNM> 멋집니다.
<razGon_GNM> 저는 제가 사장인데도 일찍 못들어 간다는...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 인제 점심...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNM> 그나저나 도메인은 .kr이 좋을 까요?
<razGon_GNM> 일단 .com .net은 넘어간 상태입니다.
<yemharc> 음, 잠시 재접속 하겠습니다.
<boracay> razGon_GNM : 앞에 이름은 생각해두신거 있으세요?
<boracay> 넥슨닷컴
<boracay> 네이버닷컴
<boracay> .kr 이러면 왠지 주소가 발음하기 힘들어서
<boracay> 앞에 어떻게 이름지으실지 모르겠지만 입에 달라붙는 것으로 선택하시면 좋을 것 같다는데 한표 던집니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: dotproject로 결정했습니다.
<yemharc> 고맙습니다 :)
<razGon_GNM> 앞에 이름은 razgon입니다.
<razGon_GNM> 라즈곤미!
<razGon_GNM> 라즈곤케알!
<boracay> razGon_GNM: 둘다 괜찬네요
<boracay> 우분투에서 irc 클라이언트 쓸만한거 없나요? 주로 어떤거 쓰세요? xchat 쓰는데 조금 불편하네요
<Seony> yemharc: dotproject가 괜찮은갑네요
<razGon_GNM> boracay: 저는 pidgin씁니다.
<razGon_GNM> 제 대화명에서 보듯이요.ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 깔끔해서요. 간단하기도 하고
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요
<yemharc> razGon_GNM: 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNM> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNM> 잠시 재접할께요
<razGon_PG> 리하이요
<razgon_PG> 허거거...
<razgon_PG> 피진이 원래 오류가 있군요.
<razgon_PG> 제가 보는 대화명과
<razGon> 근데 서버에 램이 많으면 좋은 점이 어떤점이 있나요?
<boracay__> 오호라.. 깔끔하니 좋네요
<yemharc> 램은 마치 예금 잔고와도 같죠
<yemharc> ....그저 많을수록 좋습니다 (먼산)
<razGon> boracay__: 피진인가요?
<boracay__>  ....그저 많을수록 좋습니다 (먼산) 2
<boracay__> razGon : 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> yemharc: 헉... 밑도 끝도 없는 말씀을...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> razGon: 자주 쓰이는 프로그램들을 램에 올려서 빠르게 실행할 수 있죠..
<razGon> 돈이야 많으면 많을 수록 좋죠...[먼산3]
<razGon> 램드라이브처럼요? 혹은 캐쉬?
<boracay__> 램이 많으면 좋은이유가.. 프로그램 구동시 램에 올려놓고 실행을하는데요
<Seony> 다시 말하자면, 프로그램이 실행될 때 하드에 파일을 읽어서 그걸 램에 올리고 그리고나서 실행을 하거든요. 당연히 램이 많으면 많을수록 한 번에 많은 프로그램을 실행할 수 있다는 거죠
<razGon> 아.
<boracay__> 램이 많으면 많을수록 많이 올려놓고 쓸수가있죠
<razGon> 그렇군요,
<boracay__> 램이 부족하면 하드디스크에서 계속 읽어야하는데
<boracay__> 다시 램에 올려놓고 하는 작업이 반복되면 될수록 느려지게 되궁
<razGon> 서버의 경우에는 여러 접속자의 요구에 들어줄수 있는 속도가 늘겠군요.
<razGon> 흠.. 가상램의 한계...
<boracay__> 서버로 생각하면.. 사용자당 사용할수 있는 리소스가.. 늘어날 수 있으니 여러므로 좋아질수 있다고 생각이되네요
<yemharc> 은행(서버)이 대출하려면 잔고(램)가 많아야 하는데
<razGon> Seony: notability 어플로 학회 워크샾에서 필기했습니다. 좋던데요. 키보드로 다다다다 하면서 사진찍으면서 하니 좋더군요.
<yemharc> 문제는 이게 이자가 없.... (어?)
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon: 무료에요?
<yemharc> razGon: 노트어빌로 선택하셨군요
<razGon> 아니요. 전에 yem님도 말씀하신겁니다. 싸서요... 2달러.ㅋ
<razGon> 아이패드로 사진찍으면서 필기하고 그림편집과의 연계도 잘되어 있으면서요. 음성녹음까지 되니 좋더라구요.
<razGon> 한가지 아쉬운건 음성녹음이 필기에 덧붙여져서 중요한 구문에서 클릭하면 들을수 있게 한게 아니라 필기따로 녹음따로 해서 들어야 합니다.
<yemharc> razGon: 그 부분은 업데이트 준비중입니다.
<yemharc> 개발자가 그 피드백을 많이 받고 코멘트를 달았죠.
<yemharc> "나도 그거 좋은건 아는데, 만들기 빡세! 기다려!"
<razGon> 그렇군요!
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 역시..ㅋ
<razGon> 하나 빠졌군요 " 고갱님. 업그레이드시 추가 비용이 발생합니다."
<boracay__> 내일은 즐거운 월급날겸 금요일겸 크리스마스 이브 전날이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 허거걱...
<razGon> 크리스마스이브... 무서워요...=.=;
<imsu>  안녕하세요 ~ 벌써 1시넹;;
<boracay__> 안녕하세요
<razGon> imsu: 오!! 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 최강희가 드디어 축구판에 나왔군요. 대표팀도 닥공?
<imsu> razGon: 음?
<imsu> boracay__: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon> 국대축구판.ㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 감독 말씀하시는거에요?
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> 前 전북현대 감독요.
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> razGon: 이동국 다시 국대 복귀 해
<imsu> 했으면 좋겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> Good afternoon
<semosi> 영어 시간에 배워서 가장 많이 사용하는 영어네요^^
<imsu> 오잉 영어를 남기시고 떠났어;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> jasonjang: 점심은 드셨어요?
<semosi> 일단 아무도 없다는 것인가요?
<semosi> 너무 조용합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<semosi> 유일한 Seony 님
<semosi> 잠시 들어왔는데 너무 조용해서 참 말을 건내기가 힘드네요^^
<Seony> 저녁 먹고 쉬는 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다들 바쁘신가봐요
<semosi> 윈도우도 첨엔 빠르듯이 프로그램이 적게 설치되면 어느 운영체제나 빠를까요?
<semosi> 지금 우분투 10.04 시디의 라이브모드로 들어왔는데
<semosi> 컴이 날아갈듯 빠르네요
<Seony> 프로그램이 설치된 숫자보다는, 부팅하면서 읽어들이는 프로그램의 숫자가 중요할 것 같습니다.
<semosi> 아 그렇겠습니다.
<semosi> 주메모리에 얼마나 올려 놓았나에 따라 처리 속도가 틀리겠네요
<Seony> 네. 아무래두요
<semosi> 스마트폰도 이것저것 설치하면 문자 치는대도 버벅 거리더라구요
<semosi> 싹 지우니 아주 빠르게 작동
<semosi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<semosi> 지금 저희 동네에 있는 마트에 애플매장이 있는데
<semosi> 맥북에어 13인치와 아이맥이 가격이 비슷하거던요
<Seony> 네.
<semosi> Seony: 같으면 어느쪽을 권하겠어요?
<semosi> 아이맥 21인치
<Seony> 일단 용도에 따라 다르잖아요.
<semosi> 물론 그렇죠
<Seony> 성능만 따진다면야 당연히 아이맥인데요,
<semosi> 그냥 가족용 전자기기로 본다면
<Seony> 들고다니면서 해야된다는 쪽이라면 당연히 에어겠죠.
<Seony> 가족용이라면 아이맥을 권해드립니다.
<Seony> 일단 화면이 시원시원하잖아요
<Seony> 그리고 집안에 두면 인테리어 소품으로도 끝내줍니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뽀대나요
<semosi> 일단 사람이라는 것이 어디 고정된 자세로 장시간 사용하는 것에 좀 불편을 느끼더라구요
<semosi> 오~~ 뽀대에 동감합니다.
<semosi> 구성품이 선 연결도 없고 해서 아주 쌈박해요
<Seony> 네. 제 와이프는 인테리어 소품이라고 얘기해요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 유용한 소품이죠
<semosi> 참 이런 질문은 좀 그렇지만
<semosi> 원래 애플제품은 정품을 사용하잖아요
<semosi> 그런데 그것도 비품이 있거나 아님 다운받거나
<yemharc> Seony: dotproject 좋네요
<Seony> yemharc: 다행이네요 :)
<semosi> 또는 중고를 살 수도 있나요?
<semosi> 제가 말하는 것은 소프트웨어
<Seony> semosi: 기계요? 아니면 소프트웨어요?
<Seony> 아... 당연히 어둠의 경로가 많이 있죠...
<semosi> 그것도 설치가 되나요?
<Seony> 뭐 여러가지가 있겠지만 대부분은 됩니다.
<semosi> dotproject ?
<semosi> 뭐죠?
<yemharc> 오픈소스 그룹웨어요
<yemharc> 설치형
<semosi> 참 여태가지 사용해도 이런 기능을 몰랐네요
<semosi> 그냥 마우스로 드래그 해서 대화창에 끌어내릴수 있다는 것을 ..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi> 여태까지=지금까지
<semosi> 저 단어를 왜 사용했는지 모르겠네요
<semosi> 사투리이던가?
<Seony> 여태까지라는 단어는 많이 쓰는 단어잖아요
<semosi> 아 그런가요?
<semosi> 음 나이탓인가? 깜빡깜빡 하는것 같아요..아마 업무에서 문서용과 대화용을 구분하다 보니..아무래도 좀 그렇군요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 여태 모르셨나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi> 타이핑하면서 마우스까지 같이 움직이는것은 좀 그래서 별로 신경을 쓰지 않았지요..^^
<semosi> :-)
<imsu> 여태까지라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> semosi: 졸업하면 자꾸 한국 들어오라고 집에서 그러는데 ㅎㅎ 고민 중입닏.
<five_star> 안녕하세요 질문이 있어서 찾아왔습니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<five_star> 네 안녕하세요
<five_star> 커뮤니티 같은곳 찾아봐도 답을 얻을수가 없어서
<semosi> 오성장군인가요?
<five_star> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<five_star> 혹시
<five_star> 네트워크 드라이버 쪽에 대해서 질문좀 해도 될까요
<Seony> 여기 처음 오셨죠?
<five_star> 3년 정도 만에 온거 같아요
<Seony> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요.
<five_star> 아
<five_star> 바로 질문하면 되는군요
<five_star> 사실 환경이 우분투는 아니고 데비안인데 크게 상관없을거라 생각하며
<imsu> 무섭다 오스타~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<five_star> 일단 첫번째 질문은 모든 이더넷이 네트워크 드라이버가 잡혀있는데 잡혀있는 드라이버를 default를 바꿔버릴 수있나요?
<five_star> modprobe 로 올려도
<five_star> 일단 잡혀있는거랑 매치 시키는 방법이 없나 해서요
<five_star> 그리고 두번째 질문은 32비트에서는 e1000 이라는 드라이버가 자동으로 설치 되고 64bit에서는 e1000e 라는 드라이버가 자동으로 잡혀버리는데 이건 설치 되는 서버 장치 자체 때문에 그렇게 설정이 되는건가요?
<Seony> 모듈로 만들어진 드라이버라면 교체하는 거야 가능하죠...
<five_star> 검색해서 나온 alias 같은게 데비안에서는 안먹히더라구요
<five_star> 어떤 방법으로 교체를 시킬수 있는지..
<Seony> 기존에 있는 모듈을 블랙리스트에 올리고 새로 컴파일한건 올리는 식인데, 자세한 건 저도 구글링을 해봐야할 거 같아요. 안해본지 꽤 됐거든요..
<Seony> 그리고 두번째 질문은 이해가 잘 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제일 간단한 꼼수는 파일 이름으로 링크 걸어버리는거라 생각합니다만
<five_star> 파일 이름으로 링크라면..?
<yemharc> e1000e를 e1000으로 심볼릭
<five_star> 음
<five_star> 그렇게 걸어 버리라는건가요?
<five_star> 아이고 웹irc라 짤리네요
<five_star>  module 폴더안의 드라이버 파일을
<yemharc> 그러니까... 사용하려는 드라이버가 e1000e 라고 하시는거죠?
<five_star> 심볼릭으로 바꿔버리라는건가요
<yemharc> 음 여튼
<five_star> e1000e -> e1000
<yemharc> 난 B를 쓰고 싶은데 A를 자동으로 잡는다
<five_star> 모듈 자체는 둘다 컴파일 되어있는 상태구요
<five_star> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 A를 A-a로 바꿔서 백업하고 B를 A이름으로 심볼릭 링크를 건다
<yemharc> 그럼 부팅시에 로드할때야 어차피 이름으로 구분하니 A의 탈을 뒤집어 쓴 B를 납치한다
<five_star> 음 파일 이름만 바꾼다고 문제가 없을까요
<yemharc> 모듈이 제대로 작동했다는 보증만 있으면 문제 없습니다.
<five_star> 일단 그 부분은 테스트를 해보겠습니다
<five_star> 그 작동했다는 보증이라는게
<yemharc> 서버는 아닙니다만 노트북에서
<five_star> 두번째 질문에서 연관되는건데
<yemharc> atl1c와 atl1e라는 드라이버가 있었는데 저도 그렇게 갈아치워서 잘 썼거든요
<five_star> 동일한 64비트 를 vm과 서버에 둘다 깔아보았는데 vm은 e1000 이고 서버는 e1000e로 설치가 되버리던데
<five_star> 이건 장치의 탓인건가요?
<yemharc> 그건 장치죠
<semosi> 살포시  => (제가 시스템을 다시 부팅해야 되어서 잠시 나갑니다.)
<five_star> 서버에 32비트를 설치하면 e1000으로 되던데 장치 자체에서 32비트와 64비트를 구분해서 default를 바꾸나보네요
<yemharc> 그리고 일단 링크를 이용한 꼼수를 추천하는게
<five_star> 네 그건 한번 해보겠습니다
<yemharc> 시스템 가동에 관련된 장치가 아니라면 문제가 생겼을 떄 되돌리기도 간단하거든요
<yemharc> 링크 지우고 파일 이름만 원래대로 돌려주면 되니까요
<semosi_XP> 한글 타이핑 테스트
<yemharc> semosi_XP: 잘 보입니다
<semosi_XP> 뭐야 잠시 나갔다 온 사이에 너무 조용해 졌네요..에고
<semosi_XP> 아니구나..ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 아이고 죄송입니다.
<semosi_XP> dotproject 에 대한 스크린샷은 없나요? Seony 님
<semosi_XP> 왠지 이야기 하는것을 보니 멋진것 같던데 당체 뭔지 구분이 안가요
<Seony> 구글에서 검색하면 안나오나요?
<semosi_XP> 지금 열심히보고 있는데
<semosi_XP> 실제론 프로젝트 매니저라는 개념이 생소하네요
<semosi_XP> 흔히들 말하는 스케쥴관리하고는 차원이 틀린것 같아서요
<yemharc> semosi_XP: http://image.google.com/ 에서 검색하시면 바로 나옵니다.
<yemharc> PM급이 되면 단순히 팀 내 일정만으로 안 끝날거에요
<semosi_XP> 음 그럼 성급하게 몇가지만 여쭤볼게요
<semosi_XP> 이건 웹에서만 프로그램 구동이 가능한것 인가요?
<semosi_XP> 그리고 파일 저장은 로컬하드에 되는것인지? 아님 사이트에 저장되는지?
<Seony> 저도 아직 써보진 못해서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> semosi_XP: 닷프로젝트 말씀이신가요?
<semosi_XP> 넷
<yemharc> 일단 웹 프로그램입니다.
<semosi_XP> 이것이 일반 공정관리에도 사용가능한것인지?
<yemharc> 모든 자료는 설치한 서버에 기록되고, 진행상황 등은 이메일 발송이 가능합니다.
<semosi_XP> 아니면 프로젝트 개발 관리에만 적용되는 툴인지 궁금해서요
<yemharc> 이슈 트래커인 맨티스와 연동 가능하고, 크게 회사>프로젝트>태스크>일정 까지 세세하게 관리 가능하네요
<yemharc> 아마 조금 응용하면 공정 관리도 가능할 것 같습니다.
<semosi_XP> 음 아무래도 혼자서 프로젝트를 짜는 것이 아니고 여러사람들이 진행과정을 입력해 가면서 서로 살펴보는 좀 큰 규모같은데요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 회사 단위까지 관리 가능한 툴이니 아마 공정관리도 충분할 거 같네요
<semosi_XP> 음 그렇군요
<yemharc> 파일(문서, 어플리케이션 등)업/다운을 통한 공유도 가능하고요
<semosi_XP> 그런데 회사에서는 대부분 팀장이 일정을 짜서 쫙 프린터해서 뿌리잖아요
<semosi_XP> 그리고 체크하고..^^
<yemharc> 퍼미션은 크게 회사, 프로젝트, 프로젝트 내 팀, 개인으로 구분되고요
<semosi_XP> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/ 이런것도 있는데 이건 약간 소규모 같기도 하고요
<semosi_XP> 음 왠지 멋져 보이네요
<yemharc> simpleproject인가 하는것도 있더군요
<semosi_XP> 좀더 살펴보고 팀원이 호응하면 좋은 툴이 될것 같아요
<yemharc> 팀 내에서만 사용하고 규모가 작다면 굳이 닷프로젝트까지 안 써도 될거 같기도 해요
<yemharc> 이거 일단 설치는 했는데 규모가 상당하네요
<semosi_XP> 아 그렇군요
<yemharc> 제 경우야 시험도입 후에 회사 전체 적용이라 선택하긴 했는데
<yemharc> 팀 내에서만 사용하는거라면 좀 더 규모가 작은걸로도 충분할거 같아요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 팀이라면 맨티스 정도만 사용하셔도 무난할걸로 보입니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 이런 관리툴은 대부분 폐쇄형이라 가입 등등이 모두 관리자 승인이 나야 가능합니다.
<semosi_XP> 음 그렇군요
<semosi_XP> 일단 좋은 자극이었습니다.
<semosi_XP> 사용할지 말지는 모르지만 그래도 살펴보는 도중에 얻는 이득이 많을것 같네요
<yemharc> 관리툴이라는게 제대로 활용만 되면 여러가지로 편해지긴 해요
<yemharc> 일단 시간이 제일 많이 단축되고요
<semosi_XP> 네 그렇겠습니다.
<five_star> ÀÎÅÍ³Ý ¶§¹®¿¡ ÀçÁ¢Çß½À´Ï´Ù
<Seony> five_star: 인코딩을 UTF-8로 바꿔주세요
<five_star> ¹æ±Ý ¾²½Å±Û ÇѱÛÀÌ ±úÁ®º¸ÀÌ³×¿ä ¤Ì¤Ì
<five_star> Á¦°¡ utf-8·Î ¹Ù²ã¾ßµÇ´Â±º¿ä
<five_star> Áö±Ý ÀÎÄÚµù ¸Â³ª¿ä?
<yemharc> five_star: set your encoding euc-kr -> UTF-8
<five_star> Å×½ºÆ®
<five_star2> Å×½ºÆ®
<yemharc> not
<yemharc> re-config
<Seony> five_star: http://dndbiz.com/encoding.png 이거 보이세요?
<five_star> ok
<five_star3> 됐나요..?
<five_star3> 웹irc라 번거롭네요
<yemharc> 네 잘 보이네요
<five_star3> 네 죄송합니다
<five_star> 커널 컴파일을 다시해서 . config 에  e1000e를 아예 n으로 해버리고 e1000 을 y로 하였는데
<five_star> udev삭제해도 드라이버를 아예 못잡네요
<five_star> udev에  net룰 파일이 아예 안만들어지네요.. 그리고 아까 ko파일 교체하려고 하였는데
<five_star> 둘다 모듈로 설정해놓은 상태에서 교체 해야되는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<five_star> 둘다 모듈로 해놓으니까 교체 되고 정상적으로 바뀌는것 같은데
<five_star> ethtool -i eth0 하면 이름은 e1000e 인데
<five_star> modinfo 로 보면 e1000이랑 e1000e랑 같은걸로 봐서 e1000이 적용된거같긴한데..맞을까요?
<yemharc> 컴파일시에 n으로 해 버리면 컴파일을 안 하니 당연히 ko파일 생성이 안되겠죠
<five_star> driver 이름은 보통 ko파일안에서 가져오는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그리고 제가 말했던 대로 링크를 통해 이름만 바꿔서 커널을 속인거면 제대로 바뀐겁니다.
<yemharc> 음... 이걸 간단히 말하면요
<five_star> 링크 말고 파일을 아예 바꾸었는데 그거랑은 다르나요?
<yemharc> 예를들면 .config 설정파일이 있는데
<yemharc> make가 이 .config를 판단할 때에 파일 이름으로 판단하지 안의 내용을 보는건 아니잖아요?
<yemharc> 마찬가지로 바이너리도 내용까지 다 테스트하는 경우는 별로 없어요
<yemharc> 특히 시스템 가동에 해당되는게 아니고, 가져다 끼웠는데 잘 돌아가면 그냥 패스~ 하는거죠
<five_star> 네 그런데 지금 /lib/modules/버전/driver/net/e1000e.ko 파일을 e1000.ko 파일가지고 이름만 e1000e.ko로 바꾸어서 넣었어요
<yemharc> 그걸 이용해서 e1000이건 e1000e이건간에 같은 커널 컴파일 과정에서 튀어나온거면 둘 다 호환이 가능하단 말이죠
<five_star> 링크 말고 그냥 파일을 이름만 바꾸어서요
<yemharc> 네, 그렇게 하시면 되요
<five_star> 근데 지금
<five_star> 위에서 말씀드린 거와 같이
<five_star> ethtool -i eth0 하면 driver 이름에는 e1000e가 나오는데
<five_star> 제대로 바뀐걸까요?
<yemharc> 드라이버 정보를 긁어오면 해당 ko파일에 들어있는 정보를 긁어와서 e1000e인거고요
<yemharc> 커널의 modinfo는 커널이 인식하고 있는 모듈 이름을 불러오는거니
<five_star> 근데 modinfo e1000 , e1000e의 내용은 같네요 .. 저기 저 driver이름이 아마 ko파일 안에서 가져오는걸로 아는데...아닌가요
<yemharc> 커널을 속인거니까 e1000이 맞겠죠
<five_star> 음? 해당 ko파일에 정보를 읽어오면
<five_star> e1000이 나와야 되는거아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그건 파일 이름이 바뀐거잖아요
<yemharc> 바이너리 내부에 있는 정보가 따로 있겠죠?
<yemharc> 그러니까... index.html이라고 하면 아파치는 어쨌든 이걸 메인페이지로 인식합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 안에 든 내용은 꼭 index.html의 내용이 아니어도 작동하죠?
<yemharc> 그럼 아파치는 이걸 인덱스라고 인식하지만
<yemharc> 브라우저에서는 안에 든 다른 내용을 표시하잖아요
<five_star> 음
<yemharc> index.html안에 "난 index.html 아니다!!"라고 적어놔도
<five_star> 그럼 질문이 하나 있는데 ethtool 에서 출력되는 drver이름은 가져온 모듈 ko파일, 즉 바이너리 안에서 가져오는게 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 같은 .html파일이니 아파치는 index라는 이름이 맞으니 불러오는거고
<yemharc> 브라우저는 파일이름이랑 상관없이 안에 든 내용을 표현하니 "난 index.html 아니다!!"라는 내용을 보여주겠죠
<yemharc> 각종 하드웨어 [드라이버] 정보는 기본적으로 모두 커널이 제공하잖아요
<yemharc> 그리고 네트워크 드라이버-ko파일을 만들었다고 해서 랜카드에 떄려박는것도 아니구요
<yemharc> 결론적으로 ethtool이라고 해도 정보 요청은 커널에게 하는거죠
<five_star> 그럼 결론적으로 저렇게 출력은 되도 실제론 e1000이 적용되었다는 말씀이신거죠
<yemharc> 간단 정리하면, 결국 파일 이름을 바꿔놓았다면 의도한 대로 적용이 되었다...라고 해야겠군요
<yemharc> 잘 정리가 안되시나요?
<five_star> 네 이게 잘 적용된건지 확신할수가 없네요
<yemharc> 음. 일단 정리부터 하죠
<yemharc> e1000을 쓰고 싶은데 e1000e가 잡힌다.
<yemharc> 그래서 e1000을 e1000e로 이름을 바꿨다.
<yemharc> 맞나요?
<five_star> e1000e -> e1000으로바꿨죠
<yemharc> 자 그럼 거기부터
<yemharc> e1000=노란블럭, e1000e는 파란블럭입니다.
<yemharc> 크기와 모양이 같은데 색이 틀린 두 블럭을
<yemharc> 색을 서로 바꿨어요
<yemharc> 그럼 커널은 원래 하던대로 파란 블럭을 집어갑니다. 원래는 노란 블럭인데도요
<yemharc> 그럼 커널이 알고 있는 파란 블럭 이름은 e1000e
<yemharc> ethtool이 커널에게 정보를 요청하니 커널은 자기가 알고 있는 대로 e1000e라고 말합니다.
<yemharc> 하지만 실제 들어가서 움직이고 있는건 노란블럭-e1000이겠죠
<yemharc> 만약 크기나 모양이 틀려서 사용할 수 없는 물건이었다면 로딩하면서 에러메세지를 냈을거에요. "이거 불량이야!!"
<oosap> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<oosap> 반갑습니다 ^^
<oosap> 여기 처음 와봤어요
<oosap> 웰컴투 우분투 따라하고 있어요
<yemharc> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<yemharc> 처음 오셨다면 이 링크를 한번만 읽어주세요 :)
<five_star> 네 그건 이해가 되는데
<five_star> 처음 지정되는 드라이버의 이름이 혹시 어디 지정되는지 아시나요?
<five_star> udev에 장치 이름이 e1000e로 나오는거 봐선 어디선가 이름자체도 바꿀수 있는것 같은데
<yemharc> 아... 그러니까 처음 로딩하는 ko파일 리스트 말씀이신가요?
<five_star> ethtool -i eth0 이 e1000e 라고 표시되는건 이 장치는 e1000e 드라이버야 하지만 실제 파일은 e1000.ko 파일을 읽어오는게 현재인데
<five_star> 이 장치는 e1000e 라고 어딘가에 파일로 지정되어 있는건 아닌가 해서요
<yemharc> 음..3.0 되고서도 같은지는 모르겠습니다마는
<yemharc> 아마 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-{VERSION} 일겁니다.
<oosap> 대화 중간에 죄송하지만, 이곳의 규칙은 너무나 마음에 듧니다. 100% 공감하는 내용들입니다.
<oosap> 그럼 전 이만...
<yemharc> oosap: :)
<oosap> :-D 감사합니다
<yemharc> five_star: 이게 각 배포판마다 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 저거하고, 또 다른 후보가 /etc/modules.conf
<yemharc> 그리고...
<Seony> oosap: 규칙이 맘에 드신다는 분을 처음 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc>  /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<yemharc> Seony: 최근 우분투 배포판이면 아무래도 modprobe겠죠?
<Seony> 네.
<yemharc> 확실히 점점 insmod 버리는 추세다 보니...
<oosap> Seony: 이렇게 하면 1:1로 전달되는 건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 1:1은 아니구요, 상대방에게 경보음 같은 걸 내줍니다.
<yemharc> 1:1은 아니구요, 채팅 클라이언트에 따라서 이름 하이라이트 또는 경고음 같은걸로 알려줘요
<yemharc> 호출기능?
<Seony> 딴일 하다가 누가 저한테 말을 거는지 알 수 있는거죠.
<Seony> 반대로 일하는데 귀찮게 하는 방법일 수도 있구요...
<oosap> 아 네 ^^ 저는 도서관이라 스피커는 꺼져있어서..
<Seony> 클라이언트마다 기능이 다 달라요.
<oosap> 여기 규칙의 내용들은 저도 몇몇 포럼들 보면서 느끼던 바예요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 같이 공감해주시니 좋네요
<oosap> 규칙에 어긋나는 표현이 저도 모르게 나타나는군요. 죄송합니다
<Seony> 죄송해하실것까진 없구요 ㅎㅎ 그냥 천천히 고치시면 됩니다.
<oosap> 네 알겠습니다 ^^
<yemharc> oosap: 그렇게 빡빡하게 적용되는 룰은 아니에요. 결국은 뭐, 예의를 지키자... 로 귀결될까요?
<oosap> 네 그리고 줄여서 쓰는게 일본방식인줄은 몰랐습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 번역 커뮤니티를 유심히 보시면 일본애들이 말을 그렇게 하거든요
<yemharc> 제가 좀 익숙합니다.
<yemharc> orz
<oosap> 아 네
<oosap> 저는 우분투를 쓴지 몇달 정도 되가는데 쓰면쓸 수록 맘에 듧니다
<yemharc> 조만간 3불 함정에 빠지실거에요 (먼산)
<oosap> 이런 채팅방도 있고요..
<oosap> 3불이 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 은행안돼 게임안돼 나만안돼
<oosap> 아
<oosap> 저는 그 해결책을 가상머신에서 찾았습니다
<yemharc> 그게 좋아요
<oosap> 예전에 32비트 우분투를 쓸 때는 가상머신이 너무 느렸는데
<yemharc> 정말 익숙해서, 어지간한 문제는 일도 아니다!! 가 아니라면
<yemharc> 일단은 윈도를 베이스로 두시는게 좋아요
<oosap> 64비트로 바꾸니까 쓸만하더라구요
<oosap> 예전엔 윈도우 우분투 멀티부팅이었는데요 지금은 우분투 호스트 윈도우 게스트로 쓰고 있습니다
<oosap> 가상머신이 너무 고맙죠.. 폴더공유는 삼바로 해요
<yemharc> 전 이제 둘 다 안씁니다 (.......)
<yemharc> 음... 안타까운 현실입니다만
<oosap> 그럼 다른 것 쓰시나요?
<five_star> 결국드라이버 문제가 아니였네요
<yemharc> 여기는 분명 우분투 커뮤니티인데, 우분투 쓰는 사람이 많지가 않아요 (...믕)
<five_star> 여기 irc 있으신 분들은 개발자 인가요 시스템 엔지니어 인가요?
<oosap> 네.. 저는 아직 우분투가 너무 맘에 들고 담달에 회사도 우분투를 사용하는 곳으로 가게 되었습니다.
<oosap> 저는 개발자입니다
<yemharc> ...노동력 착취 대상이셨군요 (눈물)
<oosap> 저요? 개발자라서요?
<yemharc> 농담이에요
<oosap> 네 ^^
<oosap> 다른 분들 대화중이셨던 것 같은데
<oosap> 갑자기 끊긴 느낌이라서 죄송하네요
<yemharc> 말꼬리 잘라먹기와 주제 물타기야 말로 그룹채팅의 꽃이라고 생각합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ!!!
<five_star> 저는 gg를 쳐서 말이없는거에요 :)
<oosap> 아 네
<oosap> 드라이버 얘기하시던데
<oosap> 말씀 다 하셨군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<five_star> 커널 에서 bridge 까지 패킷이 제대로 안올라와서 driver문제 일꺼라 생각했는데 아닌것 같네요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 음?
<five_star> stable 버전이라 문제있는 커널 버전은 아닐텐데 왜 안올라오는지 모르겠네요 흠
<yemharc> five_star: traceroute 테스트를 해보심은?
<five_star> bridge로 거쳐가는 패킷이 짤리는데 실제 통신은 되는걸로 봐서 bridge로만 안올라왔다가 지나가는것 같아요
<five_star> ㅜ_ㅜ
<yemharc> 흠
<five_star> 그나저나 몇년만에 irc를 오니 좋네요 xchat깔아서 자주와야겠네요 :)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> five_star: bridge-utils 라는걸 설치하시고요 (apt-get ins.....)
<yemharc> brctl <bridge name>
<yemharc> brctl <bridge name> <interface name (ex.eth0)>
<five_star> 제가 웹 irc라 그런데
<yemharc> 요렇게 두가지만 테스트 해보세요
<five_star> 귓어케하나욤?
<yemharc> 귓말은 /msg nick
<yemharc> 1:1 대화는 /query nick
<imsu> 안되는거 같은디
<imsu> 되는 구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: 계세요?
<imsu> drake-kr: 행님~ 오늘도 자리에 없으신가 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<imsu> 정봉주 이제 어떻게 되는거죠?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 집에 들어가셨나보군요 ㅋ
<drake-kr> 아웅
<drake-kr> 사이다땡겨
<imsu> drake-kr: 오잉 계셨습니까 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake-kr> 방금 일낫슈
<imsu> 오우 진짜 올빼미족 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 넵 집입니다
<yemharc> drake-kr: 발표 잘 하셨어요?
<drake-kr> 이번엔 잘했음
<drake-kr> 그나저나 9.04에서 lts로 바로 업데이트가 안되넹 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake-kr> 패키지 다운로드도 안되고..
<drake-kr> 쩝.. 서버는 역시 데비안이나 BSD가 짱인가..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake-kr: 맥북 수령했심다
<drake-kr> 헐
<yemharc> 가슴에 감성이 충만해서 마음이 따듯한데
<yemharc> 몸이 추워요 ㅠㅠ
<drake-kr> 北面이라도 하나 사입어 -.-
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 생각은 해 봤는데
<yemharc> ...생각해 보면 영하 10도도 안되고, 회사랑 집 오가는 왕복 3~40분만 버티면 되다 보니.... (외면)
<imsu> drake-kr: 요즘 한문 공부하십니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> 아니
<drake-kr> 원래 알고있는 한문인디
<imsu> drake-kr: 암튼;;; 주신 자료는 키에 따른 트리의 변형입니까?
<imsu> 훗;; fake symbol 을 집어넣넹 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요~~
<Jinseok> 오늘 햄볶았음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> http://barosl.com/webirc/freenode/ubuntu-ko 이 링크를 이용해서 webirc 를 쓸수 있고 오히려 freenode 보다 좋은거 같네요
<imsu> Jinseok: 안녕하세요~
<Jinseok> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐하고 계셨나요 다들.. ㅋ
<imsu> 담배요 ㅋㅋ
<drake-kr> Jinseok: 그거 아마 랜덤여신님이 만든거일텐디유
<imsu> drake-kr: 이 방식을 arithmatic 에도 적용할수 있겠죠?
<imsu> adaptive 라서 힘든가; 킁킁
<imsu> 에이 자세히 봐야겠네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake-kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀찮아 근데 이거;; 하면 재미없을거 같은데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 다 잘듯;; ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Jinseok> imsu 이멜주소 알려드릴 테니까 wine 으로 돌려주실수 있나요?
<imsu> Jinseok: 멀요?
<Jinseok> 제가 Osu 라는 게임을 설치를 하다 wine 에서 프레임워크가 뻑 갔는지 설치하다 안되네요.
<imsu> 김경호 후속작 - 나를 귀찮게 하는 사람들 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 그게 무슨 겜이에요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 리 to the 겜
<Jinseok> 전 리게이 잖아요
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 게이?
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 함 줘보세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘은 근데 못하는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Jinseok> 응 ubuntu 아니 신가요?
<imsu> 아뇨 맞는데요
<imsu> 곧 컴터 끌꺼라 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치 오래 걸리나요?
<Jinseok> 아뇹 100mb 도 안됩니다.
<Jinseok> http://ko.uncyclopedia.info/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84 강분도 님의 진실?
<imsu> 리듬게임이에요?
<Jinseok> 넵.
<imsu> 나가셨네 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> imsu 죄송 합니다
<Jinseok> 윈돌이를 돌리고 있어서
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 이멜 주소 알려주시면 파일 보내 드릴께요
<imsu> 근데 .net framework 깔려 있어야 한다는데;;
<Jinseok> 그래도 윈도우 정 품 유저임
<imsu> 쩝;
<Jinseok> 근데 그게 osu 에서 맥 전용으로 만들었던데
<Jinseok> 보니 전부 wine 이더군요.
<imsu> .exe 파일 받아서 설치하면 되죠?
<Jinseok> .app 확장자를 가지고 있고요.
<imsu> 오잉
<Jinseok> 아뇹
<Jinseok> 이멜 이나
<Jinseok> 개인서버 가지고 계시면 열어 두세요
<Jinseok> 바로 넣어드림
<imsu> 없음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> The first time you run osu!, it may take up to 5 minutes to start. This is due to X11 (the graphical subsystem) rebuilding a font cache.
<Jinseok> exe 파일 먼저 드릴까요 혹은 맥에 최적화 된 파일을 드릴까요
<Jinseok> imsu app 확장자 가진 파일로 드릴까요 혹은 exe 파일로 드릴까요?
<imsu> 쩝;
<imsu> 몰라요 wine 거의 안쓰는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Jinseok> 참고로 OpenGL 실행이 가능 합니다.....
<Jinseok> 그냥 제 서버에 올리는게 빠르겠어요
<drake-kr> 흠
<drake-kr> .net framework이라니..
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 이 팡당한 경우란;;
<drake-kr> 아웅 컴터 청소좀 해볼까나..
<Jinseok> imsu 그럼 나중에 해주세요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 들어가보겠심더
<Jinseok> drake-kr
<drake-kr> Jinseok:
<Jinseok> 혹시 imsu 님 바쁘시니 대신 설치 테스트 해주실수 있나요?
<drake-kr> 음?
<drake-kr> cli인가요?
<Jinseok> wine 을 이용하여 게임 설치 테스트좀요...
<drake-kr> 아
<drake-kr> wine 설치는 되어 있지만 모니터가 없
<Jinseok> 모니터가 없어요?
<drake-kr> 네 리눅스는 모니터 없는데다 설치했음요
<Jinseok> 그럼 어떻게 쓰심요
<drake-kr> ssh로요
<Jinseok> ................................................................. 용자시네요.
<drake-kr> desktop manager도 없음
<drake-kr> 읭
<Jinseok> 조작하기도 힘든 ssh......
<drake-kr> 그게 제일 쉬운디..
<yemharc> 음...
<drake-kr> 컴터 청소좀 해볼까나
<wet>  정말 DDOS의 대한 대응책은 없는건가요
<wet>  거의 일주일에 한번꼴로 받고 있는데
<wet>  별의 별걸 다 적용해봐도 꽝...
<drake_kr> 역시 컴터 청소는 물청소가 제맛
<DarkCircle> 아 -0- 머리통 째질란다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 털푸덕 Orz
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-23
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> high
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/ 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 이제 노트북에.. 슬슬 BSD를 설치해볼까..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 넷비는 어쩌시구요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 긍게 넷비
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> pear os 설치해 보심은 어떠세요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 넷비가 나을듯
<drake_kr> 걍 편하게 데비안 할까..
<Work^Seony> php에서 어떤 날짜가 오늘보다 과거인지 판단하려면 strtotime 말고는 없을까요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> datadiff
<yemharc> 도 쓸 수 있을거 같긴 합니다
<Work^Seony> 오오. 감사합니다. 구글링 들어갑니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> function dateDiff($date1, $date2)
<yemharc> Work^Seony: http://goni522.tistory.com/64
<Work^Seony> 더 쉬운 게 있었네요. 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> :)
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 1월에 일본 갈까.. 영국 갈까.. 미국 갈까..
<yemharc> 미국은 여행으로 가봐야 얻을게 없을거 같은데요
<yemharc> 뭔가 구경(?)을 하고 싶다면 유럽쪽이 좋아 보이고...
<drake_kr> 걍 무난하게 일본 갔다올까..
<yemharc> 일본이 정말 무난하긴 하죠
<yemharc> 일단 가깝고 가격도 나머지 두 후보에 비해 저렴하고 (비행기값)
<drake_kr> 말도 통하고..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 페러렐즈는 맥스토어에서 안 파나요?
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 말그대로 너무 무난해서..
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 네. 패러럴즈랑 vmware는 따로 팔아요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 둘이 경쟁이 너무 치열해서 세일을 무지 자주해요
<Work^Seony> 소비자 입장에서는 아주 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠. 근데 맥에서 쓰기엔 페러렐즈가 더 매력있어 보이는데요
<Work^Seony> 이번 패러럴즈의 modality라는 기능은 아주 좋더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 둘 다 써본 유저의 입장으로서 설명을 드리자면... 패러럴즈는 좀 더 맥스러워요.
<Work^Seony> 디자인이나 움직이는 것이나 여러모로 아주 맥스럽구요..
<Work^Seony> vmware는 좀 따로 논다는 느낌이 강한데, 돌아가는 건 안정적으로 돌아간다는 느낌을 받죠
<boracay__> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> boracay__: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 음. 그럼 안정성은 vmware쪽이 더 좋은가요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 잘 모르겠는데 한국에서 인터넷 뱅킹 하는 분들 말로는 그래요. vmware가 여러모로 충돌이나 에러가 없다고 하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 둘 다 서로 장단점이 너무 강한 게,
<Work^Seony> vmware는 그만큼 무겁구요,
<Work^Seony> vmware에서 생성하는 서비스 데몬이 하드를 많이 긁어요.
<Work^Seony> 아 ssd 쓰시죠.. 그럼 괜찮겠네요.
<yemharc> 으음... 그럼 또 고민되네요
<boracay__> 가상머신 예기하시나바요~?
<Work^Seony> 그리고 이번 버전에서는 확실히 모르겠는데, 예전 버전에서는 램 반환이 잘 안됐어요.
<yemharc> 어차피 설치 자체는 리눅스만 올라가긴 합니다만
<Work^Seony> 아... 그러면 vmware 추천해드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈는 업데이트를 너무 자주해서 지출이 심해요
<Work^Seony> 아... 업데이트가 아니라 버전업.
<yemharc> 시스템 폭파시험 용도로 가상환경이 필요하긴 한데...
<yemharc> 버박을 쓸까...
<Work^Seony> vmware가 3.0 나올 때 패러럴즈는 7.0까지 나와서... 지출이 좀 심하죠.
<yemharc> ....
<Work^Seony> vmware 정도면 만족하실 거에요.
<yemharc> 매 버전마다 한 7~8만 이상은 받지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 저도 3.0 버전 39불인가 주고 샀었는데..
<Work^Seony> 정가는 그렇긴 한데요, 보통 그 가격 주고 안사요
<Work^Seony> 아까 얘기했듯, 패러럴즈랑 vmware랑 경쟁이 너무 심해서 서로 할인 못해줘서 난리거든요
<yemharc> 흠. 세일 타이밍이 있는거군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 예밀님이니까 특별히,
<Work^Seony> 제 vmware 시리얼을 공유해드리죠 ㅋㅋ
<boracay__> 버추얼 박스 쓰셔도 괜찬지않을까요?
<yemharc> 오오
<Work^Seony> vmware랑 패러럴즈, 필요하신거 말씀하세요. 둘 다 샀거든요
<yemharc> boracay__: 버박의 문제는, 아직 기능이 약하다는거죠
<yemharc> 넵. 일단 조금 알아보고 결정하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네. 참고로 저는 vmware만 쓰다가 이번에 패러럴즈로 바꿨어요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 예전에 패러럴즈 한 번 써봤다가 바로 지웠던 적이 있구요
<yemharc> 페러렐즈7 리뷰를 보면 "윈도우랑 같이" 쓰기에는 좋아 보이더군요
<Work^Seony> 참... 아이패드 쓰시니까, 패러럴즈나 vmware 쓰시면 아주 재밌을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 페러렐즈 모바일 말씀이시죠?
<Work^Seony> 네. 그거 아주 물건이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥, 윈도우 둘 다 모바일에서 컨트롤이 가능한데, 같은 네트웍에 없어도 컨트롤이 가능해요.
<yemharc> 오 그건 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 다만 이 기능을 쓰려면 패러럴즈를 사야되요. 왜냐면 패러럴즈에 등록된 계정 기반으로 돌아가는 거거든요...
<yemharc> 대부분의 리모트가 같은 네트워크에 있어야 해서 맘에 안들었는데
<Work^Seony> vmware도 모바일앱 있어요.
<yemharc> 아하. 계정인식으로 연결하는거군요
<Work^Seony> 그건 안써봐서 잘 모르겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 아마 패러럴즈도 vmware 코드 넣으면 할인해주는 행사 있을껄요ㅕ.
<Work^Seony> $49이네요
<yemharc> 흠. 5.4만원 정도인가...
<Work^Seony> 근데 일단은, vmware 써보세요.
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 그거만 써도 충분히 답 나와요.
<Work^Seony> 원래 vmware vs parallels는 영원한 떡밥이긴 한데 ㅎㅎ 결론은 둘 다 써봐야 알아요.
<yemharc> 아 근데 한가지 궁금한게
<yemharc> 맥북 정도의 스펙에서도 깔끔하게 돌아갈까요?
<yemharc> (윈도서 당해본게 하도 많아서...)
<Work^Seony> SSD잖아요. 실제 윈도우보다 더 빨라요.
<boracay__> 개인적으로 애플 컴퓨터를 안써봐서 궁금한데요.. 부트캠프에서 .. 와우 같은거 돌려도
<boracay__> 느리지 않고 잘돌아가나요?
<Work^Seony> 부트캠프는 가상화가 아니라서 느릴 리가 없구요..
<yemharc> 부트캠프는... 그냥 멀티부팅 개념인데요
<Work^Seony> 부트캠프는 그냥 윈도우PC라고 생각하시면 되요..
<boracay__> 아.. 부트캠프는 멀티 부팅이군요
<yemharc> 그리고 와우면 맥버전 있지 않던가요
<Work^Seony> 있어요
<boracay__> 네 와우는 멕버전있어요
<Work^Seony> 블리자드는 맥용은 만들어주니까..
<yemharc> 블리자드에는 진성 맥빠가 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 스타크래프트2도 맥용이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<boracay__> 그럼 부트캠프도 멀티 부팅 개념이이 컴퓨터를 리부팅 해야겠네요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 리붓 해야죠
<Work^Seony> 귀찮아서 안써요...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 패러럴즈도 1주일에 한 번 띄울까 말까에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 부트캠프는 쉽게 설명하면... grub세팅을 자동으로 해주는? 정도의 개념일까요
<boracay__> 그렇군요
<readytoact1> (__)
<readytoact1> 언제쯤
<yemharc> (파티션 조절도 해 주긴 합니다만, 이건 좀 부차적인거고)
<readytoact1> 전철에서 안끊기고 인터넷을 할 수 있을까요
<boracay__> 네
<readytoact1> 헐헐...
<boracay__> 근데 안끊긴다는게 좀 전제가 있어요
<boracay__> ap와 연결은 되어있지만
<boracay__> 실제 네트웍은 되지 않는 상황?
<yemharc> readytoact1: 전파가 중계기 없이 지하 1km까지 뚫고 들어갈 수 있게 되면 가능하겠죠 (...먼산)
<boracay__> 현재 쓰시는 사업자용 단말들 예를들어 안드로이드 폰같은경우는
<boracay__> wifi 로밍 기능을
<readytoact1> yemharc: ... 제가 삽을 들어야겠군요.. 날카로운 맥북에어를 사서 땅을 자르던지
<boracay__> 기본적으로 테스트해서 나가요
<readytoact1> boracay__:  노트북입니다. 기본적으로 안드로이드 단말기보다
<readytoact1> 안테나가 크고 세죠 ...
<readytoact1> =_=...
<readytoact1> 젠장-
<boracay__> 자동 로밍이 되나는 모르겠네요
<readytoact1> 모든건
<readytoact1> 망할놈의 통신사
<readytoact1> boracay__: 통신사 AP는 자동로밍이 가능합니다.
<drake_kr> ?
<boracay__> 어짜피 안드로이드나.. 데탑이나
<yemharc> 음, 근데 2호선이라고 해도 핫스팟이 전 구간에 걸쳐 촘촘하게 깔려있는건 아니잖아요
<readytoact1> 올레AP나 네스팟이나 자동으로 로밍이 되기하는데
<yemharc> 사실 망 중립성 정책만 통신사들이 진행해도 지금보다 훨씬 좋아지긴 할겁니다만
<drake_kr> 하긴 지하철 타고다님서 리니지하면 렙다하기 딱좋긴하죠
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 어쩌면, 계정 기반이라는 게 꼭 구입을 하지 않더라도 계정만 만들면 사용이 가능할지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<readytoact2> 역시
<readytoact2> -_-
<readytoact2> 또 혼자 떠들고 있었군요
<readytoact2> ... 연결해제 GG
<boracay__> 로밍은요
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ 아.. 저희도 새로 건물에 AP설치하는데
<drake_kr> lte 해봤자 그닥..
<readytoact2> drake_kr: 노랭머리 드렉 (__) 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 빠르다고 해봐야 어차피 2%가 98% 트래픽 잡아먹을테고..
<readytoact2> 어디서 찍은 사진보니 가운데 계신 드렉옹님.. 노란 머리만 둥둥 떠있는거 같았음.
<drake_kr> readytoact2 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 전 놋북 족이죠.
<drake_kr> 나머지 98%는 느리다고 징징댈테고
<drake_kr> 3g와 같은 상황일텐데..
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ 와이브로도 가지고 다니는데 별반..
<readytoact2> 가방에 파우치안에 케이블로 난잡합니다.
<readytoact2> 충전기 외장하드 와이브로 보조배터리...
<readytoact2> 인생 왜이렇게 된건지
<yemharc> lte 속도를 느끼고 싶다면 지금 갈아타면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 내년 넘어가서 본격적으로 활성화 되면 지금보다 좀 더 빠른 정도로 끝나겠죠
<readytoact2> yemharc: 에.. 그것도 지금 잠깐이지 않을까요
<readytoact2> ㅇㅇ 그렇죠
<readytoact2> 전 내년 하반기엔 외쿡으로 나갈거라
<readytoact2> 더이상 국내 통신사에 돈 처발라주기 싫어서
<yemharc> 아 물론, 본격적으로 활성화 된다고 해도 확실히 지금보다 훨씬 쾌적한 속도가 되는건 맞습니다
<yemharc> 근데 지금 광고 해대는 정도는 절대 안되죠
<readytoact2> 뭐 그건.. 와이브로로 이미 사기 당해봐서
<readytoact2> 헐.. 저것도 내 닉인데
<readytoact2> -_-.. 다중접속되어 있구었구나
<readytoact2> 혹시
<readytoact2> 이사하실 분 안계신가요
<drake_kr> 뻔뻔아저씨 이사하신대유
<readytoact2> 왠지 그분은
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 어쩌면, 계정 기반이라는 게 꼭 구입을 하지 않더라도 계정만 만들면 사용이 가능할지도 모른다는 생각이 드네요
<readytoact2> 타워펠리스...
<readytoact2> 옆 3층건물 옥탑방에 사실것같은
<readytoact2> ㅎㅎ 농담이고 -_-ㅋ 왠지 좋은데 구하실 것 같은데
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 흠. 근데 시리얼이 2개 계정에 등록되게 되는데 문제가 없을까요?
<drake_kr> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 등록이 아니라 로그인만 하는 거라서 괜찮을 것 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 일단은 vmware부터 써보세요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 다음 패러럴즈 써보시고 둘 다 비교를 해보세요
<Work^Seony> vmware는 지금 제가 안쓰니까 시리얼 빌려드려도 별 일 없을 거에요
<readytoact2> ㅠㅠ 와와
<readytoact2> 정품SW를 소재로 한 대화다.. 부럽
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 사이다 땡겨
<drake_kr> 난 복돌이라
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 세일때를 노려서 산거라..
<drake_kr> 리눅스를 사서 씁니다 (뭐?)
<readytoact2> -_-.. 정보보안 필름 껴서
<readytoact2> 옆에서 안보이게들 해놨는데
<readytoact2> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact2> 눈만부셔.. 정면이 안보이네
<yemharc> drake_kr: 리눅스 사서 쓰는게 이상한건 아니죠. 레드햇 엔터..프 (탕!)
<drake_kr> 근데 사서 썼던건 97년도
<drake_kr> 알짜리눅스 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact2> 전 파란리눅스
<drake_kr> 그때 5000원
<yemharc> 잠시 자리좀 비울게요
<readytoact2> 파란은 7.2를 끝으로..
<readytoact2> 레뎃 엔터프라이즈는 가격이 얼마나 하나요?
<drake_kr> 아 웬지 거시기한데 그냥 데비안 설치할까..
<readytoact2> 무슨서버인데요
<Work^Seony> 저도 한컴리눅스 3.0, 4.0 돈 주고 샀었쬬 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그떄당시 7만원이었는데..
<readytoact2> 아 한컴리눅스
<readytoact2> 한글2008사면 껴주는
<readytoact2> 아시아눅스 -_-.. 변태 리눅스
<readytoact2> 레뎃은 CPU 개수에 따라 돈을 받는건가
<readytoact2> ghrtl
<readytoact2> 혹시
<readytoact2> ref 라는 태그가 있나요?
<readytoact2> HTML-
<boracay__> readytoact2 전 못본거같은데
<boracay__> http://www.w3schools.com 요기 한번 가보세요
<readytoact2> 아..
<readytoact2> 요즘 윈도미디어 서버 설정하면서
<readytoact2> 컨텐츠 주소 숨기기 찾는중인데
<readytoact2> 방송사 asx를 까보니 ref1, ref2태그로 주소가 처리되어 있더라구요
<readytoact2> 요놈의 링크를 따라가보 니 아무리해도 다운로드가 안되든데..
<readytoact2> boracay__: 보라카이 좋나요?
<boracay__> 네 정말 좋습니다.. 사진 보여드려요?
<oosap> i believe the only thing you can do is use a frameset..it wont show the url in the browser..
<oosap> <html>
<oosap> <head>
<oosap> </head>
<oosap> <frameset rows="100%,*">
<oosap> <frame name="framename" src="http://www.example.com/yourpage">
<oosap> </frameset>
<oosap> </html>
<oosap> in example.com/yourpage make a redirect script to the page you want to show..even if they check the source all they can find is the www.example.com instead of the real page..the one which will be shown in the browser is the frameset page.. 
<oosap> 하지만 완벽하지는 않다.
<oosap> 쉽게 노출하지 않도록만 할 수 있을 뿐...
<oosap> 아이구 이렇게 되는군요 ^^ 죄송합니다
<readytoact2> boracay__: 허니문을 세부로 다녀왓습니다 ㅎㅎ
<oosap> 주소 숨기기 관련 메모를 해두었었거든요
<readytoact2> 내년에 가족여행을 다시 필리핀으로 가려고 하는데
<readytoact2> oosap: 아.. 저위 내용인가요?
<oosap> http://blog.daum.net/journeyerhum/36
<oosap> 네
<readytoact2> boracay__: 어디로 가야할지 고민중 입니다. 저희 가족과 어머니/동생 모시고 갈건데
<oosap> 글주소를 알려드릴게요
<readytoact2> oosap: 감사합니다. 오늘 적용해 봐야겠네요
<boracay__> 근데요
<oosap> 이게 그런데 간단하게는 되는데
<oosap> 완벽한지는 모르겟어요
<readytoact2> oosap: 컨텐츠 보호에 대한 부분이라 -_-.. 저위에.. 방송사에서 막아놓은것도 사실.. 어제 우회했거든요
<boracay__> 이거 어짜피 프레임셋 만들어서 보여주는건데
<readytoact2> -_-.. 그렇게 우회되면- 의미가...
<oosap> 네 그러니까 이게 완벽한 방법은 못될 겁니다
<readytoact2> oosap: 일단 번거롭게
<readytoact2> 헉
<readytoact2> -_-.. 역지나쳤다
<readytoact2> ;;;;
<readytoact2> 내려야겠다 ㅠㅠ
<oosap> 아이코
<readytoact2> -_-.. 용산인데
<oosap> 지하철이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact2> 서울역에서 내려야겠네요
<boracay__> readytoact2: 보라카이는 정말 휴양을 위해서 가시는게 좋을것 같아요
<readytoact2> boracay__: 넵
<readytoact2> 좀따뵈요 ㅠㅠ
<boracay__> readytoact2: 제가 신행을 보라카이로 갔다왔는데.. 자유여해으로 갔거든요
<oosap> 잘 내리셔요
<oosap> 그럼 전 이만..
<oosap> 즐거운 크리스마스 이브 전날 되세요..
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 움 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 필리핀은 지겨워..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> readytoact: 오셨네요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 각 트라이얼 버전 써봤습니다. 페러렐즈로 하기로 결정했습니다. :)
<drake_kr> 에아 좋음?
<Work^Seony> vmware는요?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 맥 사세요 맥~ 뭐가 됐든 맥 사세요~
<drake_kr> 호빵맼
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 둘 다 트라이얼 받아서 분투서버 올려봤는데
<yemharc> 일단 서버로 돌릴건 아니고 일종의 개발환경(?)으로 쓸 거거든요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐 이유야 어쨌든, 그냥 맘에 들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 트라이얼 버전 받아서 버티고 있으면 할인해준다는 메일이 오긴 한다네요
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 yemharc 전자담배 어디서 샀음?
<yemharc> drake_kr: OVALE라는 메이커인데, 음... 독일제품이던가 그래요
<drake_kr> 헐 직수?
<yemharc> 아뇨 한국 공인 대리점이 있어요
<yemharc> 아 맞다
<yemharc> 잔티코리아
<yemharc> 생각났네
<yemharc> http://www.jantykorea.com
<drake_kr> 얼마임
<yemharc> 보통 스페어까지 2개 세트로 13~15만원 사이에요
<yemharc> 디자인 종류도 몇가지 되고요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아, 참고로 전자담배 원천기술(?)이랄까 대부분의 라이센스는 중국이 가지고 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 중국제가 제일 짝퉁이 많고 위험도가 높아요 (...)
<drake_kr> 흠.. 공릉동에서 하나 살까..
<yemharc> ㄲ... 원래 저번 세미나때 준비해서 가져가려고 했었는데...
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 트라이얼 버전에 기능제한 있나요?
<yemharc> 아니면 그냥 기간제인가요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 흠... 세일 언제 하려나요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 아, 그것보다... 맥에서 쓸만한 VNC프로그램 뭐가 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 맥에 내장된거요. finder 실행하고 cmd+k
<drake_kr> 음.. 그때 스페어 쓴다고 하지 않았어?
<yemharc> 아하...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 아뇨. 스페어가 남는다고 한거죠.
<yemharc> 근데 그냥 못 드리는게 무화기(연기 만드는거) 한개랑 그 충전선 하나 필요하잖아요
<yemharc> 그래서 대리점 가서 사가지고 가려고 했던건데 그놈의 철야크리크리 덕분에 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 충전선은 있고..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 잭이 틀려요
<drake_kr> USB-B 아님?
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> USB인데
<yemharc> 담배에 꽂는 부분이 틀리잖아요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 글쿤
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐, 이름을 모르겠는데 제일 얇은 핀 형태에요
<boracay__> 전 vnc 대신 요즘 팀뷰어 쓰는데
<boracay__> 공인 ip가 아니더라도 접속 할 수 있구요 안드로이드폰 및 리눅스 윈도우
<boracay__> 다양한 os환경용으로 지원해서 애용하고있어요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 내일 뭐함
<drake_kr> ㅣㄴ -
<yemharc> 내일...이면 낮 시간에는 시간 비어있어요
<yemharc> 저녁때는 친구들 만나러 가구요
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 그럼 걍 준비해줘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 명환이형이 언제 또 부를거임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ 네
<yemharc> 그럼 준비만 해 놓을게요
<yemharc> 아 맞다. 그 액상은 무슨 맛이 좋다고 하셨죠?
<drake_kr> 커피맛(똥맛)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ 네
<drake_kr> 28일 kt에서 하는건 가나?
<yemharc> 읭 28일에 뭐 있나요?
<drake_kr> kt에서 술준대
<drake_kr> http://devtalk.olleh.com/index.asp
<Work^Seony> yemharc: 맥에 내장된 vnc 써보세요. 그거 은근히 괜찮아요
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 제가 착각을 좀 했군요.
<yemharc> IP 접속을 막아놓고 왜 안돼지.... 하고 있었습니다. orz
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 휴지통 삭제 물어보지 않고 삭제하게 바꿀수 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 휴지통 비우는거 말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> cmd+shift+del 누른 다음 그냥 바로 엔터키 누르시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 물어보더라도 단축키 조합이 있어서 빠르게 비울 수 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 참, 그리고 맥의 휴지통은 복구할 때 원래 자리로 되돌려주는 기능이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 이미 경험해 봤습니다 :)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 흐음... 저날 시간이 되려나..
<yemharc> 28일이면 다음주 수요일이네요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 일단.. 저걸로 끝이 아닐거야 아마..
<yemharc> 수요일... 다음주 일정이 뭐 있더라
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 헐...
<yemharc> 벌써 10달러 할인해 주겠다고 메일이 (....)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 최종 가격이 얼마에요?
<yemharc> $69.99네요
<Work^Seony> 잉? 그럼 아까 제가 불러드린 것보다 비;싼 거잖아요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 지금 가격이 79.99에요
<Work^Seony> vmware 사용자는 $30 할인해주는 게 있어요.
<yemharc> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 시리얼 넘버를 체크를 안해서, 아무 버전이나 막 갖다붙여도 되거든요..
<Work^Seony> 시리얼 넘버야 저도 있으니까 그거 갖다붙여도 되구요. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ 이건 뭐 경쟁사를 압도하면 All ok군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 vmware도 마찬가지에요.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈 시리얼 아무거나 넣으면 막 할인해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럴거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우분투는 우분투원 세일중이고...
<drake_kr> 이거 뭐지 http://www.funshop.co.kr/vs/detail.aspx?categoryno=218&itemno=9141
<Work^Seony> 저한테 vmware fusion 4 $49.99 메일이 있는데 포워딩 해드릴까요?
<yemharc> 음... 근데 어차피 둘 중 하나를 살 생각이라서요
<Work^Seony> 일단 메일포워딩 해드릴테니까 받고나서 고민해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 어제 본 그거군요. 본격_친구들과_하면_암울해지는_게임
<Work^Seony> 메일주소 불러주세요.
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 넵 감사합니다. yemharc@gmail.com
<Work^Seony> 보냈씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈도 똑같이 할인해주니까 고민 해보시고...
<Work^Seony> 저는 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 넵
<yemharc> Work^Seony: drake_kr 이야~ KMUG 커뮤니티 IRC분들은 친절하시군요 (웃음)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음 여튼, 일단 분투 서버부터 좀 제대로 설치를...
<yemharc> Seony: 터미널만 있는 서버 정도는 아주 깔끔하게 돌아가 주네요
<Seony> 패러럴즈요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> vm웨어도 그렇고요
<yemharc> 버박도 이정도 레벨은 깔끔하네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도야 시스템에 무리가 안가니깐요...
<yemharc> 윈7도 일단 무난하다고들 하네요
<yemharc> 어 근데 페러렐즈 게스트는 32비트만 지원하나봐요
<Seony> 전 윈7에 비쥬얼 스튜디오 깔아서 돌리는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 64비트도 지원되요.
<yemharc> 64비트 서버는 아예 설치부터 안되네요
<Seony> 그래요? 예전에 해봤던 거 같은데...
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐 5인가까지는 글이 있는데
<Seony> 근데 64비트 돌리면 손해잖아요. 램을 많이 떼어줄 수가 없으니...
<yemharc> 아까 맥루머 포럼 가보니까 7은 32비트 온리라네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇다면 그 버전에만 해당하는 얘기군요..
<yemharc> 네 그런거같아요
<yemharc> 5에서 돌아가는건 영상도 있고 뭐 여튼 돌아가나봐요
<yemharc> 근데 사실 비트수는 별로 상관은 없습니다 (...)
<yemharc> 제 능력에 무슨 64비트 프로그래밍이에요 (사실 더 상관없다)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ vm은 그냥 테스트용으로 쓰기에 딱좋죠.
<Seony> 참.. 패러럴즈는 맥OSX 라이언 가상화도 지원해요
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> 맥 위에 맥을 돌리는건가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 역시 테스트 하기 좋죠.
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 라이언부터 별도의 파티션 만드는 거 알고계세요?
<yemharc> 나중에 맥 뜯어보고 싶을떄 해봐야겠군요
<yemharc> 별도 파티션은 무슨 말인가요
<Seony> 라이언부터 복구파티션이라고 하는 별도의 파티션을 만드는데, 그걸 이용해서 가상 맥 설치를 지원하죠.
<Seony> 라이언이 망가졌을 때 복구파티션으로 부팅해서 재설치를 할 수 있어요.
<yemharc> 아아 복구파티션. 네 사전조사(...)하다 봤습니다.
<Seony> 요즘 나오는 컴퓨터들이 윈도우 설치씨디를 내장하는 것 같은 식인데, 한 가지 단점이 있어요.
<Seony> 반드시 인터넷에 연결이 되어야해요
<yemharc> 아 그럼 그 파티션을 페러렐즈에 연결해서 설치하는 방식이군요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 그런 식으로 라이언 가상화도 지원합니다. 저는 외장하드에 설치해놨어요.
<yemharc> 어 그거... 그럼 삽질 좀 하면 파티션 긁어다가 USB로도 만들어지려나..
<Seony> 맥은 원래 USB 부팅이 가능해요...
<Seony> 다만, 다른 하드웨어에서는 작동이 안되니까 쓸모가 없어서 그렇죠
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 제가 usb가 없으니까요 (...)
<yemharc> 여튼 OS 레벨...이라 하긴 뭐하고 유저 레벨에서 접근 가능하다면 뽑아낼 수도 있겠다 싶어서요
<Seony> 복구파티션에 들어가는 이미지는 접근이고 자시고까지 할 필요는 없구요, 그냥 앱스토어에서 라이언 다운로드하면 나오는 이미지를 씨디로 구우면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 씨디로 굽던 USB에 풀던, 디스크 유틸리티 불러다 풀어놓으면 되는 거라 아주 간단합니다.
<imsu> 오잉;; 맥찬양;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 하이
<yemharc> imsu 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 윈7에서는 visual 6.0 이 안돌아가나요?
<readytoact> gkrgkrgkrgkr
<yemharc> imsu: 돌아간다는데요
<imsu> yemharc: 오잉 왜 내거는 안돌아가지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/uoDyW
<imsu> 버그 있다고하면서 설치는 되는데 컴파일이 안되네요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 전 윈도는 먹통이라... 저 링크 한번 확인해보세요
<yemharc> 관련 개발환경 세팅 경험담같은데
<imsu> yemharc: 결국 그냥 되는건 아니군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 에이 귀찮아 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 삽질하기 싫은데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 할줄도 모르고 ㅡ.;
<yemharc> 삽푸는건 하면 할 수록 늘어납니다.
<imsu> yemharc: 포크레인하나만 빌려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잘 되던데
<imsu> 킁;;
<imsu> drake_kr: facebook 에 올려놓으신 분이;; 제가 저번에 뵌 덩치 큰 분인가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 개발 6년차 이직이요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아;;; 쩝;;;
<imsu> drake_kr: 회사에서 이것저것 시키나보네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kr> <yemharc> 삽푸는건 하면 할 수록 늘어납니다 -> 회사에서 삽푸는건 하면 할수록 더 시킵니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안그래도 어제 설치한 그룹웨어 재검토 들어간 상태에요
<yemharc> 근데 그룹웨어중에 일정을 로그인 안 하고도 볼 수 있게 오픈하는게 있나 (...)
<drake_kr> 그건 말로 때워야지
<drake_kr> 미쳤냐고
<drake_kr> 로그인이 귀찮냐고
<drake_kr> 회사다니기 귀찮냐고
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 진짜 그래서 "그럼 게스트 계정을 생성하겠다" 했는데
<yemharc> "그런거 없고 일단 무조건 보여줄 수 있는게 중요하다"라고 나와요
<yemharc> ...뜯어고치는건 싫고
<drake_kr> 아. 지금까지는 그걸 뜯어고쳤으니 그런말이 나오겠군
<yemharc> 아니 그 이전에 세상 어떤 웹기반 일정관리 프로그램이 로그인 없이 공개상태가 되냐고요
<drake_kr> 보여지는게 중요하면 로그인을 하라고..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 저런걸로 뜯어고친건 아니구요, 게임코드 검증중에 살포시...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재밌네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=12777&widx=41&page=1&wdate=20080521&wtitle=%C1%B6%C0%CC%B6%F3%C0%CC%B5%E5
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/yqrfB 줄여주는 서비스
<drake_kr> ㄳ
<boracay__> 야매로
<boracay__> 로그인 할 페이지
<boracay__> 아이디 패스워드 필드를 게스트 계정으로 채워주는 방법도 ㅠ죄송합니다
<boracay__> 아니면 게스트 로그인 버튼하나 맹글어주고 그거 클릭시.. id pw 값을 기 생성한 계정으로 로그인을 ㅠ
<yemharc> ...다른 방법으로 해결했습니다
<yemharc> 캘린더 뷰 페이지 중간에 훔쳐서(...) 메인 로그인 페이지 하단에 뿌려버렸어요 (...)
<yemharc> 중간 인증 ID같은건 하드(Hard)로 떄려박고..... 소스보면 다 뚫뛟
<yemharc> 하지만 괜찮아요. 사내망으로만 있는 서버니까... (이것이 바로 보안허점)
<drake_kr> 에휴
<boracay__> 메리크리스마스~
<boracay__> 퇴근하빈다
<boracay__> 즐거운 주말되세요
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아...
<yemharc> 청소하기 귀찮은데 한글화로 떄울까 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 이브에 출근..?
<yemharc> 내일요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 이번주는 일단 일정 없어요
<yemharc> 끙;; 일단 청소하러 갑니당
<yemharc> 흠
<drake_kr> 하드값 존내 안 내려가넹..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 잠자고 일어났습니다.ㅎ
<razGon> 이제 날아갑니다.
<razGon> 새벽2시이후까지.ㅋ
<razGon> 위대한 탄생2 보는데 골수암이시고 동양이시라면 여의도 성모병원 급추천 합니다.
<razGon> 라디[Ra.D] 누구죠?
<razGon> 거의 듣보잡 가수 수준인데. 노래는 정말 좋네요. 위탄에서 많이 불러 주네요.
<razGon> 엠비씨 소시의 크리스마스 특집하네요!
<razGon> 굳굳!
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 전 소시를 안 좋아라 해서..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon> Merry christmas.ALL!!
<razGon_xsh4> 크리스마스... 힘드네요...
<razGon_xsh4> 조용한 크리스마스 좋기는 한데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> 애들은 자고 그나저나 그냥 주말이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> Ponics_Beginner: 메리크리스마스!
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4:  / 크리스마스는 캘빈 과 함께 하시길~!
<razGon_xsh4> 캘빈?
<razGon_xsh4> 혹시. AK-47?
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 공부해야 해요.ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4:  / 크리스마스 때면 언제 집에 혼자 남아서 노는 캘빈(멕컬리 컬킨) 과 함께 놀아야지요..
<razGon_xsh4> 허거거.
<razGon_xsh4> 싫은데요?
<razGon_xsh4> 게임좀 해야 할거 같아요.ㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> exit
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-24
<razGon> 모두 해피크리스마스요!
<gykim> ???
<gykim> hi
<gykim> 안녕하세요
<gykim> 아무도 없어요?
<razGon> 크리스마스 이브...
<razGon> 조용한 채팅방.ㅎ
<cartes9> razGon, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 원래 항상 누가 먼저 말을 시작해야 이야기가 시작되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 써니님, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 그러게요 누가 시작해야 이야기가 되는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 사용자 인터페이스에 대해 읽어보고 있던중입니다
<drake_kr> ui? ux?
<cartes9> user interface요
<drake_kr> 요즘 ui나 ux의 추세는 tap counting으로부터 이루어집니다.
<cartes9> tap counting이 뭔지 검색해봤는데 잘 안나오고 몰르겠어요.
<cartes9> ê·¸
<cartes9> 떠올르는건 웹브라우저에
<cartes9> tab키 몇번눌러서 접근할수있냐는 그런 카운트수?
<cartes9> 그런거 말씀하시나요?
<drake_kr> 어디서 검색했길래 잘 안나오는거지..
<cartes9> 구글
<drake_kr> 음.. 요즘 앱중에 저런게 좀 있어서 검색을 흐리는구나..
<drake_kr> http://infographics.tumblr.com/post/61577858/tap-counting-what-is-becoming-popular-in 뭐 간단하게 요런거
<bluedusk> 아 usb에 레드햇좀 깔아보려고 했더니
<bluedusk> 에가 반항이 심하네요..ㅠ
<cartes9> 아아.. 감사합니다
<drake_kr> jincreator: 바라바라
<drake_kr> 빠라밤
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: The Warm way of Constribute for OSS는 #4로 끝남?
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 메리 크리스마스 이브
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 네
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- 지금일어남
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 위너님 밥 사줘요
<bluedusk> 저 광주에요
<bluedusk> 광주 오시면 사드릴게요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> razGon: bluedusk님 거기 계세요?
<bluedusk> 네? 어디요?
<drake_kr> 히히
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 오늘 말구요
<bluedusk> 그럼 내년을 예약 하셔야..;
<bluedusk> 담주부터 전국 순회 출장..ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 네 신년회때 뵙겠습니다!?
<drake_kr> 그나저나 다들 등록하셨져잉? http://devtalk.olleh.com/dev_registration.html
<bluedusk> 출장이네요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 오잉? 저건 뭔가요 -0-?
<drake_kr> 28일 kt
<drake_kr> 술자리
<drake_kr> 데헷
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... 사전 등록 왜 이래 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 선착순 300명이라네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 블로터 얘기나 다시 들어봐야지 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 ㄱ- 이거 제대로 함정이네 ...
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 제 시간에 갈 수 있을까요?
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> bluedusk: 광주 어디세요?
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon> 저 광주입니다.ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 화정4동입니다.;
<razGon> 설마 경기도 광주는 아니시겠죠?
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 월드컵 경기장 근처에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 저는 지금 양동요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/show.asp?idx=2011147
<DarkCircle> 손날로 술병까기
<razGon> 웹서버에 자료 올려놓았는데요. 누가 다운로드 받았는지 보는 로그를 아파치 로그를 보면 되나요?
<razGon> /var/log/apache2 에  access.log
<razGon> 이거 보면 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 누가 라기보단
<DarkCircle> ip가 나옵니다.
<drake_kr> 소규모일경우엔 볼만하겠군요
<DarkCircle> 근데 ip가지고는 누구인진 잘 모르죠
<razGon> 제가 저희 사이트에 동영상 올렷는데. 대략 몇명이 다운받았을까 보려구요.
<drake_kr> xe라면 포인트지정이 가능할거에요
<drake_kr> 포인트를 주고 다운로드포인트 걸고..
<razGon> 그냥 인덱스 없이 올리는 것으로 한거라요.^^;
<razGon> 아.
<razGon> 예전에 조채연 님이 한 것 처럼요.
<razGon> 115
<drake_kr> 숨김으로 해놓으면 관리시에 얼마나 다운로드 받았는지 알 수 있겠죠
<razGon> 아... 조금 이해하기 힘든부분인데요.
<razGon> 얼른 병원 홈피를 만들어야 하는데 말이죠.
<razGon> 아직도 xe는 그대로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 저는 퇴근합니다.
<razGon> 모두 메리크리스마스요.ㅎ
<grr> hi
<Ponics_Beginner> grr: / 캘빈과 함께 하는 메리 크리스마스 입니당..
<razGon_xsh4> 리하이요
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 집에 tv가 없습니당
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아.. 이런... 안습 입니당.... 크리스마스에는 집에 홀로 있는 독거아동인 캘빈을 봐줘야 합니당.. ㅋ
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 그냥 단순히 회사 안나가는 날일 뿐...
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 머 정확히 말하면... 토요일 과 일요일 일뿐이죠...
<grr> 그렇죠...
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / ㅋㅋㅋ 왠지 설득력이고 객관적이지만... 웃픈 이야기 이군효... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 웃프다... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<grr> 쩝..
<grr> 첫학기때 장학금도 300털고 정규직도 얻고 다 얻었는데 훈훈하게 여친과 깨졌죠
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아.. 정말 마지막이 훈훈한 이야기 이군효...
<grr> 쩝..
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 제야의 정소리를 irc 에서 귤을 까묵으면서 듣게 되는... 머...
<Ponics_Beginner> 종소리
<grr> ...
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 저는 이따가 동영상 앤코딩을 위해서 사무실에 나가봐야 한다능... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<grr>  /.\... 원격쓰시라능...
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 아.. 그게 좀... 거시기 해서 말이죠...
<grr>  /.\...
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 메리메리 크리스 마스입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> Ponics_Beginner: 질문있는데요. 동영상인코딩 할때 주로 어느 기준으로 해야지 적절한가요? 용량대비 화질이요.
<razGon_xsh4> 그리고 인코딩을 빠르게 하는 어플있을까요? 특히 캠코더로 된 .mts파일로 된것을 주로 할때요.
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 동영상 엔코딩은 돈을 투자한만큼 됩니다... 150만원 어치 투자 하면 그만큼 빠르게 나옵니다.. - 끝 -
<razGon_xsh4> 헉. 종결자...
<razGon_xsh4> Ponics_Beginner: 질문이 있는데요. 다시요. 150만원을 어디에 투자하면 될까요?
<razGon_xsh4> 램과 비디오카드만 해도 그정도는 안나올거 같은데요.ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 헥사코어 이상의 멀티 코어 cpu 와. 최상급 gpu 그리고.. 램은 32g 정도... 보드도 sata3 가 지원되는 걸로 하셔야겠죠 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 동영상 엔코딩은 램과 cpu 코어 빨이죠...
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 그리고 그 데이터가 하드에 저장되는데 하드의 i/o 가 느리면.. 같이 느려 지므로...
<Ponics_Beginner> razGon_xsh4: / 2T 하드 2개 정도는 달아 주셔야... 엔코딩 하다보면 대용량 파일들이 많이 만들어 집니다.. OS 64bit 으로..
<Ponics_Beginner> 멀티코어 클럭 빨이 좌우 합니다.. - 끝 -
<grr> 돈이 남으면 남는만큼 ssd 레이드를 잡으면 뭐...
<grr> ...
<razGon_xsh4> 결국은 코어와 램.SSD
<razGon_xsh4> 램은 램드라이브로 돌리면 되겠군요.\
<razGon_xsh4> Seony: 메리 크리스마스!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 메리 크리스마스입니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 전 세계적인 명절 크리스마스!
<Seony> 아랍국가들도 크리스마스 지내나요?
<razGon_xsh4> 예수님은 코란에도 나오는 알라의 메신저입니다.
<Seony> 음... 원래 이슬람이 기독교랑 친한 건 알고있는데, 크리스마스도 쇠는지는 몰랐네요
<razGon_xsh4> 그냥 기념은 하겠죠.
<razGon_xsh4> 이슬람의 성자입니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세염
<razGon_xsh4> imsu: ^^
<razGon_xsh4> 방가방가...ㅋ
<Seony> 한국은 크리스마스가 무슨 데이트 하는 날 처럼 되어서 ㅎㅎ
<grr> hi
<imsu> launchpad expire 된다는데 이거 선거때문에 그런건가요?
<Seony> 여기서는 전부 다 집에서 가족이랑 저녁식사 하고 보냅니다. 가게 문 안열어서 자취하는 사람들은 당황스럽죠...
<razGon_xsh4> 말그대로 명절이죠.
<Seony> 네.
<razGon_xsh4> 원래 크리스마스나 할로윈 같은 것도 그렇게 되야 하는데 말이죠.
<imsu> Seony: 전 런치패드 기한 만료래요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 우분투 런치패드?
<razGon_xsh4> 런치패드가 뭐죠?
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 헐...
<imsu> Seony: 누가 짤랐나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> 헉... 이건...
<Seony> 근데 런치패드 사이트 가니까 아무 메시지 없는데
<razGon_xsh4> 검색을 해야 하겠군요
<Seony> razGon_xsh4, https://launchpad.net/
<imsu> Seony: 멤버 봐보세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 링크 줘봐.
<imsu> 조직개편인가봄
<imsu> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko/+members
<razGon_xsh4> 오픈소스를 하기 위한 하나의 플랫폼이군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 오픈소스 개발 하기위한 플랫폼
<Seony> imsu: 아... 난 또 "모든 런치패드"가 기한 만료라는 소린지 알았네.
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여기 기한 만료는 뭐에요?
<Seony> 원래 2년에 한 번씩 갱신해야하는거야
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ko
<Seony> 근데 솔직히 난 우분투보단 데비안이 더 좋던데...
<Seony> 생긴 게 예쁘지 않다는 점이 문제라...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 우분투 로코팀 짱 뽑는건가요?
<razGon_xsh4> 저는 크런치뱅 아니면 bodhi리눅스가 낫겠더군요.
<Seony> razGon_xsh4, 앞으로도 지속 가능성이라던가 하는 문제를 봤을 때는 데비안을 따라갈 배포판이 없죠 ㅎㅎ.
<imsu> 좀 있다 다시 뵙겠슴다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부활 ~ 히히
<drake_kr> 아웅
<drake_kr> 사이다 땡겨
<razGon_xsh4> 저 잠시 외식 하고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 메리크리스마스!!!
<imsu> drake_kr: 사이다는 언제 그렇게 땡기시는 겁니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 매일
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 사이다나 먹으러 갈까! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아오 성적 처리 다 끝났다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 지겨워 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 원래 성적대로하면 학점이 개판이라 작업해줘야하네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 학점관리 시스템을 왜 이렇게 해놨지? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 스카이림이 그렇게 재밌다는데;; 한번 해보고 싶네요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<SexyPandaS> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<imsu> SexyPandaS: 안녕하세요~
<SexyPandaS> 혹시 맥북이나 아이맥에 우분투 설치해서 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 있는걸로 알고 있습니다만;; 왜 굳이;; 맥에다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아웅
<DarkCircle> 콜라 땡겨
<SexyPandaS> 음.. 주 작업 환경이 맥이라서요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> SexyPandaS: 패러럴즈나 vmware 깔아서 쓰시는 게 더 편하실 것 같은데요...
<Seony> 주환경이 맥이라면 더욱 더...
<DarkCircle> 써니옹말씀대로 그냥 vm에 올려서 쓰세요 =3
<SexyPandaS> 11.10을 아직 사용을 안해봤는데요 많이 무겁나요?
<DarkCircle> 요즘 맥은 가상머신 돌리고도 남을 만큼 성능이 남아돌아서
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 상관 없어요.
<Seony> 무거운지 안무거운지 역시 vm에서 테스트를 해볼 수 있겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 꼬우면 램을 더 붙이시면 된다능.
<Seony> 그럴려고 vm 쓰는 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 요기 콜라 사이다 매니아 다 모였넹 ~ ㅋㅋ
<SexyPandaS> 물론 VM 돌릴 여력은 충분한데요, 멀티부팅으로 네이티브 우분투 환경에서 작업해보고 싶어서요..^^
<Seony> imsu: ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 램은 vm에 상납하기위한 거쟈나요 (응?)
<grr> DarkCircle: 동의합니다
<imsu> Seony: 저도 담배필 땐 항상 탄산 마시거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> grr 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> HI
<imsu> DarkCircle: 콜라 매니아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 난 vm에는 램 1기가 밖에 안떼어주는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 전 그 1기가도 아까운 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네이티브 좋죠. 네이티브만한 퍼포 뿌려주면 ... 쩝 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 vm에 4기가 팍팍
<imsu> 헉헉
<grr> 최강 솔루션 vmware esx...
<SexyPandaS> DarkCircle: 그런건가요?ㅎ 우분투에 4기가를 주면 네이티브 흉내낼만 할까요?ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요즘 4기가 28000원하쟎아요~
<Seony> 어차피 vm 자체를 띄우는 일이 거의 없으니,...
<DarkCircle> 똥값이면 질러주는게 예의죠 그쵸?
<DarkCircle> ..............................................................
<imsu> DarkCircle: 금똥인감유?
<DarkCircle> 근데 아쉬운건
<DarkCircle> 3D가속 제대로 안됨 낄낄
<imsu> 하나 줏어야겠따 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 1기가를 주든 4기가를 주든 vm에서 돌리면 충분히 진짜 같습니다.
<SexyPandaS> DarkCircle: 흑흑.. 저는 작년에 4GB 개당 78,000 원일때 질렀습니다 ㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<grr>  /.\...
<imsu> 좀 더 기다리시면 줏을 수 있는 시즌이 올텐데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌 욕나온다 ㅋㅋ
<SexyPandaS> 그때 당시에 저 가격도 원래 가격의 반값으로 떨어진거라 구매력이 상당히 높았었죠..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 4기가 Pc3-10600 18800
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> ....
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<DarkCircle> 램값이 미친듯
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 	삼성전자 DDR3 2G PC3-10600 (정품) -> 9900
<DarkCircle> 자자 만원도 안되는 램 질러주시라능.
<DarkCircle> (..................................................)
<imsu> 돈이 업어서 컴터를 못사는 1人
<DarkCircle> 하드는 정말 아닌 ㄱ-
<SexyPandaS> 택배비가 램값의 1/4이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그냥 할부로 질러 버릴까요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 너한테 놋북 2대 주고도 아직 2대가 더 남았어.
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 뭐에 쓸지 아직 결정을 못내렸어.
<Seony> 할부로 뭘 사게?
<imsu> Seony: 당근 맥이죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 알바비는?
<imsu> 아이맥 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 알바비 아직 못받았어?
<imsu> 선입금 30만원 들어왔는데
<imsu> 다 써버렸네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 생활비로 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 나머지는 언제 들어오는데?
<imsu> 킁킁
<DarkCircle> 자자 용산아재에게 도미노피자 한판 주고 램 3개를 얻으시라능.
<DarkCircle> (빅딜)
<imsu> 일이 계속 미뤄져서 아직 못하고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 자료를 주기로 했는데 계속 안줌 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 니가 할부를 감당할 수 있으면 하고, 안될 것 같으면 돈 받아서 사.
<Seony> 어차피 제품은 계속 새로 나와. ㅎㅎ
<SexyPandaS> DarkCircle: 오..도미노 피자면 빅딜맞군요..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 일이 빨리 진행이 되어야 하는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진행이 안되니 계획이 틀어지네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잉 탄산이나 뿜어야지 ㅋㅋ 잠시 자리비움 히히
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 나도 음료수 한캔 마시고 싶은데 참아야지...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 하나 마시고 왔습니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐지 ㄱ- 벌써 ff 9.0
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> 저랑 프리스타일 하실 분!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안계십니깡 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 크리스마스 이브날~ 스타하실분~~~
<imsu> 안계시나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 스타2밖에 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 에이~
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아쉬워라
<imsu> Seony: 컨트롤 게임을 좋아하신다면 lol 강추~~~~
<imsu> 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컨트롤 게임을 좋아하긴 하는데, 그쪽은 몬헌을 제일 좋아해
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lol 정말 시간가는 줄 모르고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 몬헌도 그래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에휴;; 밥이나 먹어야지;;; 이만 들어가보겠습니다~~ 메리 ~ 구리수마수~~!~!~!~!~!~!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 메리메리크리스마스
<razGon_OpQ> 서니님은 아직 금요일이시죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 그럼 미리 크리스마스....ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 아니다! 방금 메리크리스마스네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자고 일어나면 이브입니다. ㅎㅎ
<grr> 오늘도 출근하는 불쌍한 영혼들이 보이네요
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> ...
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거거...저 말씀이신지요?
<grr> ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥... 엔코딩 하고 옴...
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 동영상 거시기 했음..
<bluedusk> am0c, 님 굳모닝
<am0c> 좋은 아침입니다.
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 카이지 2기 다 봤넹..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~! 메리 크리스마스~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 캐빈과 함께... 나홀로 집을 잘 지키고 있는 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> ?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-25
<Seony> 날이 날이니만큼 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 조용하네요.. 다들 놀러 나가셨나..
<Seony> 그런가봐요
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요~
<WankstaR> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/61820
<readytoact> drake_kr: ㅡ_-)=b
<readytoact> drake_kr: .. 그래서 드렉옹은 뭐 좀 색다른거 보시나요
<drake_kr> 뜨끔
<readytoact> 같이 좀;;;;
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> .. 버스안에서 인터넷 질은
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7985 요거 잘 나오나유
<readytoact> 역시 토나오네요
<readytoact> 일단 재생은 됩니다.
<readytoact> ... 근데 눈 버릴 영상이군요
<drake_kr> 음?
<readytoact> -_-.. 왜인지는 모르겟는데
<readytoact> 김정일이 빤스위로 흘러나온 뱃살을 치는 장면이
<readytoact> -_-.. 캐스캐이드로 한화면씩 차례로 나오네요
<drake_kr> -_-
<readytoact> 중년탐정 김정일이 -_- 정말 있는거구나..
<readytoact> 마루IDC가.. 어디죠? 낯익은데
<drake_kr> 음.. 허사장님이 운영하는
<readytoact> 그쵸?
<readytoact> 순간 허사장님 얼굴이 스쳐갔느데
<readytoact> 검색하다보니 나오네요..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 악.. 서버관리 프로그램 받아야하는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 잼있네요. 중년탐정 김정일.잼있네요.ㅋ
<readytoact> 아 토나와
<readytoact> 어지럽다
<ndsin2> 도미노...
<ndsin2> 흠 도미노 흠..
<readytoact> ndsin2: 쉰이다 쉰
<readytoact> n그리고 쉰
<ndsin2> 40% 할인이면 가서 받아오는게 날까요 추운데 무시하고..... 그냥 배달을...
<razGon> 익스플로러에서 봐야 된다는.ㅋ
<ndsin2> 고민된다 헝
<readytoact> razGon: 우분투에서 잘 보입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ndsin2: 뭘 시켜먹는데
<ndsin2> 핏자핏자!
<razGon> 우분투는 서버기 때문에.ㅋ
<readytoact> 40%할인이요
<ndsin2> 어제부터 피자가 먹고 싶었어요
<ndsin2> 방문포장하면 40% 할인인데
<ndsin2> 으헝 고민됨
<readytoact> razGon: 전 노트북 우분투 + 와이브로
<readytoact> ndsin2: 돈도 있으면서 그냥 시켜드셈
<ndsin2> 아하
<readytoact> 추운날 나가 미끄덩 엎어져서 병원비 드느니-
<ndsin2> 짱
<ndsin2> 현명한 답
<drake_kr> BSD를 깔까 데비안을 깔까
<ndsin2> 감사함니다
<readytoact> drake_kr: bsd
<readytoact> openbsd 원츄
<readytoact> 캬캬캬캬캬
<drake_kr> 제가 말하는 BSD는 넷비입니다..
<readytoact> (ㅡ_-.. 넷비도 뭐.. 원츄
<readytoact> drake_kr: 뭐하는데요?
<drake_kr> 넷붘에 깔게요
<readytoact> 크흠...
<readytoact> 호환성 문제가 없나요?
<readytoact> 넷비면.. 젤 낫긴하겠네요
<drake_kr> 아 근데 넷비는.. 개삽질 해야되는데.. ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> BSD가 설치가 좀 까다로울텐데 굳이 넷비를 쓰시는 이유는?
<drake_kr> BSD라면 젤 빡센거 써야죠
<drake_kr> 그럴거 아니면 그냥 편한거.. 우분투나 데비안
<readytoact> 그럼 오픈bsd로
<drake_kr> 오픈BSD는 pure하지 않잖아요
<readytoact> -_-...
<readytoact> poor하진 않죠
<drake_kr> very poor
<readytoact> 예전에 프비랑 오비랑 써보려고 삽지랗다
<readytoact> 오비는 손도 못댓는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 아무도 우분투 쓰라고는 안 하는군요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 드렉옹은 고수니까
<drake_kr> 음?
<razGon> 우분투보다는 비슷한 bodhi linux요.,
<readytoact> ㅡ_-)r 저같은 일반유저나 우분투 쓴느거죠
<readytoact> 델d620 + 10.04
<razGon> 하긴 고수시니... 크런치뱅도 약하죠.ㅋ
<readytoact> 훌륭한 조합입니다.. -_-.. D620이 삐꾸라서.. 4G램을 다 인식못하는거 빼곤
<readytoact> 4기가 큰맘먹고 달았는데.. 3.2G밖에 인식을 안하다니 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-.. 오.. 나도 갑자기 BSD가 쓰고 싶ㅇ져따..
<readytoact> 버철박스로 돌릴까..
<readytoact> 채팅끊기거 아니죠??
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/61324
<readytoact> -_-.. 와이브로 불안불안
<readytoact> 아 보인다
<readytoact> .. 저건 뭐
<readytoact> 현대판 개미와 배짱이 버전 중 하나
<readytoact> 요즘 버전은 개미가 허리가 휘게 일하다가 허리가 부러져서
<readytoact> 끙끙앓다 겨울이 되서
<ndsin2> 헤헤
<readytoact> 배짱이가 구제해 줬다.. 뭐 이런
<ndsin2> 액트님 감사
<ndsin2> 추운데 나갈뻔했뜸
<ndsin2> 바로 배달로 주문함
<readytoact> ndsin2: 오늘 추워요 어제보단 덜 한데
<ndsin2> 나가면 후회했을듯
<ndsin2> 헤헤헤
<ndsin2> 이틀째 안나감 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> ndsin2: 이와 배달하는거 쿠폰 좀 알아보지
<readytoact> 마켓에서 쿠폰사고 그걸로 주문하면 쌈
<ndsin2> 헐??
<ndsin2> 이미 주문했는데
<readytoact> 어디 피자요?
<ndsin2> 빨리 얘기해주시지...
<ndsin2> 도미노 피자요
<readytoact> 도미노?
<readytoact> 겁내 맛난거 먹네
<ndsin2> 흐흐
<readytoact> 아 도미노는
<readytoact> 다 방문사용이네
<ndsin2> 넹
<ndsin2> 방문하면 40%였는데
<ndsin2> 걍 주문함
<readytoact> 잘했소
<readytoact> 나같은 그지들이나 가서 찾아오지
<readytoact> 무슨핏자요?
<ndsin2> .........
<ndsin2> 그냥 슈퍼슈프림으로 무난하게 주문했뜸
<readytoact> 27500
<readytoact> 라지
<ndsin2> 아닌데
<ndsin2> 22,900원이네요
<ndsin2> 거기에 스포라라이트 1.5
<ndsin2> 그리고 기본 10% 할인
<ndsin2> 총 22,410원
<ndsin2> 6시 10분에 시간 예약함
<ndsin2> 헝헝 그시간에 올려나
<readytoact1> 이런
<readytoact1> 끊어졌다
<readytoact1> ndsin2: 요즘 바빠요?
<ndsin2> 바빠염
<readytoact1> ... -_-.. 1초도 망설임이 없네
<ndsin2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin2> 정말 바쁨
<ndsin2> 올해
<ndsin2> 연차 6일이나 남았뜸
<ndsin2> 쓰지도 못하는 내 연차 으헝ㅜㅜ
<readytoact1> 연차 그거 돈으로 안주나
<readytoact1> 내가 직장다닐땐 23일 연차가 있었는데
<readytoact1> 나중에 보상은 20일만 되고
<DarkCircle> 자자 망설이지 마시고 내일부터 쉬세요
<readytoact1> 그래도 20일되면 한달월급 나오는거였음
<DarkCircle> 일주일쭉.
<readytoact1> 좋은 생각이네
<DarkCircle> (아마 그러면 회사에서 짤리겠지)
<readytoact1> 내가 허대표한테 말해놓을테니 쉬어요
<ndsin2> 쭉 쉬면 되는건가요? *^^*
<ndsin2> 영영 *^^*
<DarkCircle> 부왘
<readytoact1> 내가 허대표님께 잘 말씀드려 놓겠소
<readytoact1> 참 허대표님 귀국했죠?
<readytoact1> 블랙헷 자룔 못봤네 그래-
<ndsin2> 네네
<ndsin2> 귀국 하셨다고 함니다
<ndsin2> 저도 못봄....
<readytoact1> 이젠 블랙헷따위
<readytoact1> -_-.. 관심 없음
<ndsin2> 으헝
<readytoact1> 난 이제 보안과 상관없는
<readytoact1> 일반시민이오
<readytoact1> 일반 거지일뿐-
<readytoact1> ndsin2: 혹시
<ndsin2> 시혹
<readytoact1> 윈도미디어서버보안에 관련된 자료 있담 좀 주세요
<ndsin2> 그게 먼지도 잘 모르겠떠염
<readytoact1> 모르니까 찾아서 줘야지
<ndsin2> 아하?
<ndsin2> 누워서
<ndsin2> 부루마불 해야겠뜸
<ndsin2> 부루마불 중독임
<ndsin2> 으헝
<ndsin2> 그럼 잠시
<ndsin2> 휘릭
<readytoact1> 부루마불은 뭐롤 하지
<Seony> 혹시 모노폴리? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 리하이요
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_xsh4> Merry christmas!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 메리 크리스마스 입니다.
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 여기는 다 크리스 마스 다 지나 갔네요
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 1달전부터 생긴증상으로 접수실 컴이 런타임오류가 뜨면서 진료프로그램이 실행이 안된답니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 컴 껐다 켜면 몇사람 접수가 되다가 또 런타임오류가 하루 수십번 반복됨.
<razGon_xsh4> 접수실 인터넷은 잘된다고 함
<razGon_xsh4> 물론 내 책상에 진료실전용 및 개인용 컴은 모두 프로그램  정상 작동함
<razGon_xsh4> 네오차트에 전화하니 네트워크가 불안정해서 그런다고
<razGon_xsh4> 동네 수리점에 고쳐보라고함
<razGon_xsh4> 일단 물치실컴이랑 바꿔서 해보니 1-2일 잘되다가 또 런타임오류....
<razGon_xsh4> 급해서 동네 컴수리점에 연락했더니 와서 윈도 새로깔면 된다고 하여
<razGon_xsh4> 싹밀어버리고 새로 윈도xp 깔아놓음
<razGon_xsh4> 역시 며칠 되다 안되다 반복..........
<razGon_xsh4> 어제 삼성컴 a/s 불렀으나 점검후 컴은 전혀 이상이 없다고
<razGon_xsh4> 하면서 공유기를 바꿔보라 해서 어제저녁 공유기 새로 사서
<razGon_xsh4> 연결했으나 역시 마찬가지.
<razGon_xsh4> 오늘 KT에 A/S 신청하여 나왔길래 랜선을 다시 새걸로
<razGon_xsh4> 깔아달라고 했으나 또 마찬가지...
<razGon_xsh4> 다시 네오차트에 원격 A/S 받았는데도 마찬가지로
<razGon_xsh4> 런타임오류는 프로그램 자체의 문제 아닌가요?
<razGon_xsh4> 런타임오류.........
<ndsin2> 런타임 오류면
<razGon_xsh4> 도대체 뭐가 문제일까요?
<razGon_xsh4> 저희 학회 회장님이신데요. 이런 문제가 나왔다고 하더군요.
<ndsin2> 메모리 참조 관련된 오류일 가능성이 큰데
<ndsin2> 네트워크 오류일 가능성은 적은 편
<razGon_xsh4> 그러니깐요.
<ndsin2> 네트워크 관련된 부분은 API 이용해서 구현되어 있어서
<ndsin2> 그 외에 개발자가 구현한 부분에서
<ndsin2> 에러 나는거 아닐까요
<ndsin2> 아니면 참조한 dll 버그라거나....
<razGon_xsh4> 제가 봤을 때는 DLL버그일 가능성이 많을 거같습니다.
<Seony> 이제 병원 컴퓨터도 리눅스 깔고 버박 깔아서 XP 돌려야할 시대가 왔군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 그게 아니라 애초에 리눅스 깔고 리눅스 전용프로그램으로 해야 할 시대가 온거 같아요.
<razGon_xsh4> 문제는 정부와 심평원이 리눅스를 전혀 지원을 안한다는 거죠.
<Seony> 아... 넷북 굴러다니는거 데비안 깔아서 VPN 서버 돌리는데 별로 쓸일이 없네요.
<Seony> 바로 셧다운...
<Seony> 15일만에 꺼버렸는데... 더 이상 활용할 데가 없군요
<Seony> 역시 집에는 데탑 하나, 놋북 하나, 서버 하나 있으면 아무것도 필요하지 않군요
<razGon_xsh4> 서니님의 경우는 그렇군요,.
<readytoact> 그에에에엑
<Seony> 네. 저는 당최 필요하지가 않아요. 좀 써보고 싶은데..
<razGon_xsh4> 저희는 컴퓨터가 다다익선입니다.
<Seony> 2년 전에는 저도 그랬어요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터는 무조건 많으면 좋을거라고....
<Seony> 근데 막상 많아지니까 다 필요없어지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 저희는 아이패드는 아이들거. 노트북은 마눌님. 메인컴은 저. 중간에 자료 배분하는 서버
<razGon_xsh4> 이렇게 3개.
<Seony> 일단 데비안 계열 서버가 하나 필요하니, 넷북에다 데비안 깔아서 돌려놔야겠군요...
<readytoact> 컴터는 다다익선입니다...다만
<readytoact> 전기세가 해결이된다면.. ㄱ-
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 그래서 서버는 초절전용으로 하고 있죠.
<razGon_xsh4> AMD E-350
<Seony> 서버는 초절전보다, 전기가 안끊어지는 게 중요하죠. 그래서 놋북으로 돌리는 게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 흠
<readytoact> 아 서버를 놋북으로
<Seony> 저는 와이프가 쓰던 소니 바이오 놋북에다 솔라리스 깔아서 파일서버로 쓰고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 좋은 방법이네요
<ndsin2> 저는 VPS 서버 쓰고 노트북만 쓰ㅡㅡㄴ데 헝...
<readytoact> ndsin2: VPS 구축?
<Seony> readytoact: 네. 의외로 놋북이나 넷북이 서버로 쓰기 좋당게요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 뭘로 맹글었어요?
<ndsin2> 아뇨
<ndsin2> cafe24
<ndsin2> 이용하는 중인데
<readytoact> -_- 돈있어서 피자시켜먹더니
<readytoact> 역시 돈으로 하는군
<ndsin2> 11월달에 트래픽 문제가 발생해서 트래픽 금액이 20만원 나왔뜸
<readytoact> 전 x41 쓰다가
<razGon_xsh4> 좋은 방법인데요. 문제는 용량이죠..
<ndsin2> 원인이 뭔지 해결해달라고 하는데 해결을 안해줌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 델 D620이 생겨서
<readytoact> 램 4G업글하고 테스트용으로 가상머신 돌리면서 씁니다
<readytoact> 괜찮던데요? 가상머신에서 서버 테스트하고 실제 서버로 구현하고
<razGon_xsh4> 저도 노트북이나 넷북으로 구성하려고 했는데요.
<readytoact> 지금도 UTM테스트 할라고 가상머신 돌리는중
<razGon_xsh4> 용량문제로 데스크탑으로 구성했죠.
<razGon_xsh4> 2T
<readytoact> razGon_xsh4: 용량문제면 외장e-sata로 하시면 되지 않을까요?
<Seony> 용량문제는 그냥 외장하드 붙이면 되는데...
<razGon_xsh4> 그부분까지 계산햇습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 이미 보조용 1T외장 하드도 있습니다.ㅎ
<ndsin2> 중요한건 제 핏자가 왜 안오냐는거죠 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin2> 으헝 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> 전 요즘 고민인게
<readytoact> 저희는 IDC에 서버를 넣어놓고 쓰는데요
<readytoact> 백업서버가 없어서
<readytoact> 운영서버 주저 앉으면 대책이 없다는겁니다;;;
<Seony> 백업서버 말고 그냥 백업하드로... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 백업은 받는데
<readytoact> 서버 주저앉으면 운영체제 구성하고 해야하잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> 백업은 가끔.,,ㅋ
<readytoact> 미디어서버는 두대.. 세대째 셋팅해서
<Seony> 서버 주저앉으면 IDC보고 책임지라고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> . 두대는 IDC에 꽂아놔서 괜찮은데
<readytoact> 웹서버가..
<razGon_xsh4> 아! 미디어 서버...
<readytoact> Seony: -_-a 아하.. 좋은 방법이.. 그런데 서버가 워낙구려서
<readytoact> 전원이 나가거나 하드가 맛가거니
<readytoact> 이런사태가 오지 않기를... 그것도 우길까요..IDC전원공급이 불안정해서 그렇다고
<readytoact> -_-.. 우기기
<readytoact> 잉.. 이게 언제부터 GUI로 설치를 지원했지
<readytoact> 참.. 무료 쉘계정 얻을데 잇을까요? 우리
<readytoact> 포럼에 호스팅하시는분 계실것 같은데
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 필요하시면 제거 쓰세요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 앗 넵. 필요함 요청드릴게요
<readytoact> -_-.. 엇 이런..
<readytoact> IDC에 넣어놓은 UTM.. 관리자 ID비번을 까먹은듯...
<readytoact> 캬하하하하하
<readytoact> -_-;;; 클났다
<drake_kr> brute force attack!
<readytoact> drake_kr: 그거 제가 막았어요
<drake_kr> clt
<drake_kr> 칫
<readytoact> -_-.. UTM인데 BF당하면 좀 웃기잖아요
<readytoact> 전 이만 저녁먹으로 .. 오랜만에 본가에서 흐흐흐흐
<ndsin2> 헙
<ndsin2> 10분 지났는데 안오네 으헝 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin2> 머지
<readytoact> 음... 피자피싱?
<ndsin2> 헐
<ndsin2> 내피자 피싱당한건가
<razGon_xsh4> DLL 에서 문제 생기는 흔한 원인은 뭘까요?
<drake_kr> 메모리관리.
<razGon_xsh4> 메모리관리
<razGon_xsh4> 흠.. 결국은 램 부족인가요?
<razGon_xsh4> 아니면 램의 접촉불량이 있을 수도 있겠군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 메모리 관리는 포멧으로 안되죠?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<razGon_xsh4> 프로그램 자체의 문제일까요
<razGon_xsh4> ?
<Seony> 네. 순전히 프로그래머가 프로그래밍한대로 나오는 거에요
<razGon_xsh4> 메모리 관리 문제므로 결국은 업체의 문제군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 램도 바꾸고. 랜선도 바꾸고 공유기도 바꾸었는데. 다 문제라네요.ㅋ
<razGon_xsh4> 일단은 프로그램 업체에 이야기 해야 겠군요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 좀이따 만두라면이나 해먹어야지
<razGon_xsh4> 저는 치즈 스낵면.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 크리스마스엔 역시 순대국밥?
<oming> 갈비찜
<drake_kr> 오호 역시
<Seony> 켄싱턴락 하나 샀습니다. 비싼 놋북을 보호하기 위해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국돈으로 계산하니까 제 놋북의 가치가 무려 300만원이나 하는군요...
<Seony> 중고차 한대값...
<Seony> 아... 요즘 중고차는 저거보단 비싸겠지만...
<razGon_xsh4> 데비안과 우분투의 결정적인 차이는 뭔가요?
<razGon_xsh4> 노트북 장난 아니군요.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 데비안과 우분투의 결정적인 차이는 기업의 지원을 받느냐 아니냐 차이?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 드레이콩~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 내일 드뎌 끌러감.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 아직도 안 갔어요?
<drake_kr> 심심한데 나도 몽골이나 갈까..
<hacking_u> 몽골... ㄷ
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 뭐하누
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 아, 지금 넥서스 시리즈의 브라우저 성능에 관해서 분노폭발을 하는 중이었습니다
<hacking_u> ...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 찌질해..
<hacking_u> 아니 사실 브라우저 자체 성능이 그냥 떨어진다는 게 아니고요
<hacking_u> WebGL을 지원 안해서
<hacking_u> Mozilla Developer 사이트에서 Browser Fountain을 실행해봤는데 막장이네요
<hacking_u> GPU가 딸려서가 아니라
<hacking_u> 브라우저에서 지원을 안해서...
<drake_kr> 오페라는?
<hacking_u> 오페라는 아예 안뜨...
<hacking_u> 파폭은 뜹니다
<hacking_u> 파폭이 가장 잘 됩니다.
<hacking_u> 근데 그것도 프레임이 10~20프레임...
<drake_kr> 훌륭하넹
<hacking_u> 아이폰4에서 사파리가 30은 되던데요 그건 WebGL을 OpenGL ES 2.0에 연결해놨더라고요...
<hacking_u> 똑같은 웹킷인데 왜 안드로이드 브라우저 너만 이러니... 라고 하고 싶어도 실제로 삼성이랑 HTC랑 최근 엑스페리아는 지원하는 모양이더군요...
<hacking_u> 물론 이번 ICS부터는 화면 그려내는 데에는 그래픽가속 써서 스크롤같은 건 부드러워졌는데요
<hacking_u> 엑스페리아 플레이에서 최초로 WebGL 지원한다는데 오픈소스 프로젝트에 전혀 적용이 안 된듯 해요...
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 요즘 오픈소스가 오픈소스가 아녀
<hacking_u> ... 안드로이드가 대표격이랄까요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스가 무슨 만능프로젝트냐 -.-
<drake_kr> 안드로이드야 의도적으로 오픈안한거고..
<drake_kr> 애플은 의도적으로 막았다고들 이야기하는데 xcode상에 gpl 코드는 모두 공개되어 있음
<drake_kr> 지금은 오히려 안드로이드가 클로즈 상태 -.-
<hacking_u> 참... 아이러니죠 뭐...
<drake_kr> 아이러니는 아닌듯
<drake_kr> 안드로이드 특성상 하드웨어 업체를 끼고 해야하고..
<drake_kr> 어느정도 통제가 되어야 하니..
<hacking_u> 그러려나요... 흠...
<hacking_u> 애플은 공개했을때 득 볼 일은 있어도 실은 없겠군요
<hacking_u> 누가 기여해주면 앗싸좋구나
<hacking_u> 근데 안드로이드는 반드시 득인지는 알 수 없겠고...
<drake_kr> 애플은 gpl 코드를 나누는 방법을 확실히 알잖아
<hacking_u> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 애플이 보면 참... 재미있는 회사에요...
<hacking_u> 구글이나 애플이나... 둘다 참 괴짜...
<drake_kr> MS는 왜 뺌?
<hacking_u> MS는 괴짜는 아니고 그냥 뭔가 다른 것 같아서요
<hacking_u> 그냥 노멀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 빌은 존나 미친샛퀴임
<hacking_u> 나머지 구성원은 다 노멀....
<drake_kr> 스티브 발머
<drake_kr> 잡스가 진짜 미친샛퀴인거는
<drake_kr> 다 알겠지만
<drake_kr> 빌이 진짜 미친샛퀴인거는
<drake_kr> 잡스랑 말이 통하는 샛퀴라 이거여
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 잡스 <=> 빌 <=> 드레이콩~! ????? 이렇게 공식이 되는거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 왜 본인은 뺍니까
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 나는 아님... 나는 콤뿌따 맹임... 겁나 초보자임.... 된장.. 된장.. 궁시렁.. 궁시렁..
<drake_kr> ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐... 지금 짐싸는중... 주섬.. 주섬..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 짐 쌀것이 겁나 많타능...
<razGon_xsh4> 아웅...
<razGon_xsh4> 내일과 모레는 정말 춥겠군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_xsh4> 내일은 -5도 까지 떨어지는 군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 그나마 다행인건 여기는 최고 온도가 영상이더군요...ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 이제 온도를 높여야 되겟네요.ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 내일 뵙겠습니다. 모두 굳나있이요.ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 아니 굿나잇!ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-17
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<razgon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요? 메일 확인해주세요. seony님께서 보낸 메일이 있을겁니다.
<nanun> 앗. 넵~~
<Markers> 띠띠 살아계시는분 찾습니다.
<razgon_web> Markers: ^^
<Markers> 't'
<autowiz2013> .,.
<Markers> 다들 식사 드셧나요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_web> 이제 먹습니다.
<razgon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> Seony님
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 저 여쭈어볼게 있는데 우분투에서 처음 설치하고 만든 계정이 관리자계정이죠?
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 이게 관리자계정인지 아닌지는 어떻게 확인하죠 -_-?
<Seony> vi /etc/sudoers
<Seony> 아니면 /etc/group
<Markers> root:x:0:  이런식인데
<Markers> x는 비밀번호 같은데 맞나요 -_-?
<Seony> 리눅스 쓰기시작한지 좀 되지않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Markers님은 그 정도는 물어볼 레벨이 아닌거 같은데요 ㅋ
<Markers> 쓰기야 좀 됏지만 배움이 느려서요 ㅋㅋㅋ 원래 겪어봐야 아는 타입이라 -_- 척 보고 아~ 이런 능력이 없음
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아는 돌다리도 두들겨 보고 건너는 타입이라 -_-;;
<Seony> root:x:0 이런 식으로 나와있으면 passwd 파일일테고, 제가 말한건 group 파일이거든요.
<Seony> 우분투니까 아마 admin 그룹에 속한 계정이면 관리자 계정 맞을 거에요
<Markers> 음? group 파일 열었더니 저렇게 나오던뎅
<Seony> group 파일 맞아요. passwd도 앞에는 좀 비슷하게 생겼거든요
<Seony> 제가 착각을 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 그냥 id 했을때 adm 이나 admin 있는지 없는지 보면 돼지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<Seony> 아... id 명령어가 있었쬬...
<Markers> 오 id 하니깐 머가 나오네요
<Seony> 아 왜 그 명령어가 그렇게 생각이 안나던지...
<Markers> 역시 아는 돌다리도 두들겨보고 건너야
<autowiz2013> 저희 회사 네트워크 파트 신입 면접보고 있어용...
<Markers> sudo 그룹에 속한거 보니 sudo 명령어 쓸수 있도록 되어 있는건가보네요
<autowiz2013> osi-7 부터 라우팅 프로토콜 다나오고 음음.. 흥미진진한데요 ..
<Seony> Markers: sudoers에 넣으면 sudo 권한을 줄 수 있는거죠... 쉽죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> autowiz2013: 그럼 그런 것들을 다 아는 사람을 뽑는 건가요? 인성을 보고 뽑는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 지금 제가 할려는게 따로 계정 하나 더 만들어서 그 계정은 특별한 일에 쓸려고 하는데 관리자 권한은 안 줄려고 하고 있거든요. 그거 구별할려고 찾다보니 ㅠ
<autowiz2013> 종합점수를 보는거겠죠 ... 열심히만하면 경력 2년정도면 100% 는 몰라도
<autowiz2013> 대략 설명할정도는 할 수 있으니까요...
<Markers> 검색해서 sudoers에 넣으면 루트권한이 생긴다!! 이러는데 제일 처음 만든 계정은 들어가 있지가 않아서 이상타 했어요
<autowiz2013> tcpdump 나오고 있어용 L4 장비 만드는쪽에 있으셨던듯...
<Markers> 근데 autowiz2013님은 어디 회사시길래 'ㅅ';;;
<autowiz2013> 그냥 SI 인데 저희는 왠만한거 전부다해용
<Markers> 덜덜덜...
<autowiz2013> 제안서도 쓰는걸요 코호호
<Markers> SI는 만능인거 같아요... 들어보면
<Markers> 아는 형님도 SI업체에서 일한다는데 무슨 일을 받으면 그 일과 조금(?) 관련되거면 전부다 우리가 하는일인양 갑에서 요구한다고 통곡을 하던데
<autowiz2013> 저희는 사장님이 시키십니다
<autowiz2013> 간단한 백본 , 라우터 설정은 이제 저도 잘 합니다만. ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아 궁금한건 많은데 이 궁금증을 해결할 수 있는 능력이 없으니 갑갑하도다 ㅠㅠ
<cai_> ㅎㅎ 그럴땐 구글이 최고죠
<Markers> 구글링에 나온게 안 맞을때가 더 많음 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 그러면 키워드를 바꿔서 검색해보세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<sungyo> gkdlt,
<sungyo> 하잇,
<sungyo> 두리번~ 두리번~*
<sungyo> 조용하군요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이렇게 글 쳐놓고 나면 나중에 다른 분들께서 나오셔서 이 글을 읽고 계시겠지요~~~~???
<sungyo> 지금 이 글을 읽고 계실 분들을 위해 다녀간 흔적을 남겨놓습니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그럼 전 이만 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 많이 춥지만 상쾌하기도한 아침입니다. 따뜻한 하루, 즐거운 하루  되세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 추운아침 두렵습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> razGon_web: 무슨일 있으세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-18
<razGon_web> 다들 선거전이라서 긴장중이신가요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 추운날씨에 다들 따뜻하게들 지내시나요~? 아, 뜨듯한 동네에 살고 계신 분들도 계시는군요.
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5 왔습니다 :)
<Seony> 오오 축하드려요 ㅋ
<Markers> 아오 ㅠㅠ 미치겟네
<yemharc> 가지고 온것만으로 벌써 3명이 펌프질 당했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> yemharc님 검색 좀 도와주세요 ㄸㄷ...
<yemharc> ?
<Markers> hadoop을 eclipse에 연동 시키는 방법 찾다가 먼가 발견해서 이리저리 해보는데 나오는 에러로 인해 무엇이 잘못됏는지 판단이 안되고 잇어요 -_-
<yemharc> 냠...
<yemharc> 하둡 이클립스 플러그인.....이라는건 관리 플러그인 말하는건가요?
<Markers> http://developer.yahoo.com/hadoop/tutorial/module3.html#eclipse 찾다찾다 여기꺼 찾긴햇는데 여긴 그냥 설명만 있고 머 -ㅁ-;;
<Markers> 네 이클립스 플러그인...
<Markers> 일단 플러그인 설치까지는 해서 된거 같은데. 제가 갖고 있는 서버로 접속이 안되는건지 플러그인문제인건지 확실하지가 않네요 ;;; 오류메세지 검색을 해보면 플러그인 설치할때 빌드 시킨 lib가 부족해서 그런거다 그러니 다시해라 이런식인데 몇번을 재검토해도 이건 아닌거 같아서
<Markers> 다른 이유가 있을거 같은데 알 수가 없네요;
<yemharc> 에러는 뭐라고 뜨나요
<Markers> http://youngdeok-k.info/category/ 요기 처음에 나오는 에러 내용이랑 동일한건데
<Markers> 바꿔줘도 똑같이 나와요 'ㅅ'...
<Markers> 오미 교수님 습격
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다, 여러분^^
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 오래간만!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 흑..보고싶었습니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 속보]알고보니 안드로이드 패드 공구 아직 계획없어
<razGon_web> 대표자분 왈. 패드구입은 각자 알아서.... 라고 말했습니다.
<razGon_web> yemharc: ㅠ.ㅠ 지송요. 제가 글을 잘못읽었나봐요. 일단은 공구 진행하는 사람이 있으면 모르겠는데. 한국에서 이상한 패드가 나와서요
<razGon_web> http://www.thebomtab.com/
<razGon_web> 이거인데 그거랑 사양은 비슷한데 블루투스가 있습니다.
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ 아 그 패드 말씀이시군요
<razGon_web> 가격은 조금더 비싸졌죠. 듀얼코어가 16만9천원. 싱글코어가 13만원대. 물론 IPS입니다. AS되고요
<razGon_web> 옙
<JSTae76> 고입시험도 끝났으니 목요일날 학교에 가면 볼만하겠네요 =_=
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그래도 그정도 가격이면 부담되는건 아니네요
<razGon_web> 옙
<yemharc> 문제는 제 패드가 아직 안 팔렸다는 거네요...
<yemharc> 안팔렸다기보단 아직 못 팔고 있는거긴 하지만요 (...)
<Seony> 아이패드 미니 봤는데, 뒷면은 좀 허접하더라구요...
<yemharc> 5처럼 플라스틱 처리 하다보니 그런거 같아요
<Seony> 5 뒷면이 알루미늄인줄 알았는데 그게 아닌가보네요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아이폰 5는 수령해보셨어요?
<JSTae76> 알류미늄이지않나용
<yemharc> 오늘 받았어요
<yemharc> Seony: 아 알루미늄이죠;;
<yemharc> 플라스틱은 3GS고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<JSTae76> http://www.apple.com/kr/iphone/design/
<JSTae76> 알류미늄 맞네요^^
<JSTae76> yemharc, 오오오오오오
<razGon_web> 저는 안드로이드 싼패드 구하려합니다. ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 멤버 SunGyo님은 어디가셨나요?? 코딩하시러가셨나요ㅋㅋ?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아마도...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 퇴근 합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 준비중.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ggg
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 데이타 백업중
<razGon_web> 젤리빈은 싱글코어 지원안하나요?
<JSTae76> 지원합니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<JSTae76> Nexus S / Samsung Galaxy Ace / Galaxy S 등이 젤빈가는거만 봐도
<razGon_web> 아....
<razGon_web> 회사가 지원안하는 거군요. 아니면 CPU가 달라서.
<razGon_web> 저는 집에 갑니다. 가서 뵈요
<JSTae76> 회사가 그냥 플랫폼 빌드를 안한거..
<JSTae76> 옙
<Markers> 어휴 교수님 한번 들이닥치니 멘붕이 오네
<DarkCircle_> yemharc, 아잉뽕 5가 플렉서블 단말기였군요
<DarkCircle_> 멋지다 (먼산)
<yemharc> 읭
<DarkCircle_> yemharc, http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=24559597
<Markers> 아어 제가 찾는건 세상에 존재하지 않는 문제 같아요 ㅠㅠ 없네 없어
<yemharc> DarkCircle_: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 무슨 문제길래 ;;;
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 저거 진짜 대박 -.-
<DarkCircle_> ..
<Markers> 착시인가요 아이폰이 이상해..
<Markers> 이클립스 하둡 플러그인 해 놓고서 나서 주소지 찾아서 HDFS 찾아오는걸 하는건데 왜 안되는지 모르겟어요 -_-....어찌어찌 하다보니 로그인 실패라는 에러가 뜨는데 도대체 왜??? 이 느낌임...; 비밀번호나 아이디 같은거 물어보지도 않았는데 그냥 단순히 실패라고 뜨니;;
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 아이폰 엉덩짝에 넣고 깔고 뭉갠 결과입니다 크크
<DarkCircle_> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle_> 아이디 비번 묻기전에 실패라고 뜨는건 플러그인 자체 문제 아니면 접속 실패 둘 중 하나일거 같은데 ..
<DarkCircle_> 하둡 플러긴 명칭이 뭣인가요?
<DarkCircle_> 하둡하시는거 보니 DB쪽 하시나 ..
<Markers> 음 플러그인을 하둡을 받아서 빌드해서 본인이 플러그인 넣는 방식으로 설치해야되요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> eclipse mapreduce 라든지 eclipse hadoop 으로 검색하시면 대략적인 방법은 나오는데 에러나 혹은 특별한 문제 발생에 대해서 언급한곳을 딱 한군데에서만 발견했네요 ㅠ
<Markers> 딱 한군데에서 언급한 에러나 그런게 저랑은 전혀 다른문제라 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle_> http://rohanlopes.blogspot.com/2012/08/download-hadoop-103-plugin-for-eclipse.html?showComment=1348560652336#c7821713189713112863
<DarkCircle_> 이 부분 말씀아신가 보네요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 이게 한두군데에서만 나오는게 아니라 벌써 제가 찾아본것만 해도 한 세개쯤 되는거 같은데 ..
<DarkCircle_> 말씀아신가 -> 말씀이신가
<DarkCircle_> 대충 보니까 이클립스 플러긴 매니페스트가 잘못돼서 플러긴 빌드가 이상하게 됐다는 얘기가 있는데
<DarkCircle_> 좀 기다려보셔야 할듯 .
<razGon_web> 리하이요.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 노트북에서 접속했습니다.
<razGon_web> 해야될 작업이 있어서요.
<razGon_web> 근데 다들 퇴근하신듯.
<razGon_web> 성태군은 어디로 가버렸는데.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 아무래도 노트북보다는 치는 맛이 있어서 이것으로 왔어요.
<razGon_Xch> 확실히 흑축이지만 기계식이 좋긴 좋군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 나는 누구랑이야기니?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 나라는 자아?
<razGon_web> 분신술도 아니고.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 이쪽은 나갈께요.ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아아
<Markers> 인터넷 끊겨서 고생했네요 ㅠㅠ 공유기가 정확히 어떤건지 몰라 엄청 헷갈려센요
<razGon_Xch> Markers, 어서오시오.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 안되면 무선혹은 에그신공
<Markers> 네에 ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 잠오네요...
<razGon_Xch> 마눌 수령동지가 내주신 CDrip작업으로 잠이 막오네요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_Xch2> 다시 들어왔습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 헉.내가 분신술을 썼네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 아무도 안오셨군요.
<razGon_Xch> 우리의 js군은?
<gogi_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-19
<razGon_web> 하이요.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 투표날이네요
<samahui> 아침일찍 소중한 한표 휘두르고 왔습니다 ^^
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 저도 있다가 점심 이후에 투표하러갑니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 투표했삼?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 꿈에서햇삼ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 미성년자 아니세요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 맞아요ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 꿈에서도 안됨.ㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ꿈은 저만의 세계라서 됨ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라즈곤님은 투표 하셨나요?
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/reviews/1473006
<razGon_web> JSTae76군은 이런거 해보심이.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 나는 꿈에서.
<razGon_web> 그리고 곧 꿈이 현실이 될거야.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 좋아요
<razGon_web> 이것이 진정한 드림컴트루~!
<JSTae76> 저는 오늘 잘하면 아이폰 4S가 공짜로 생길지도 모르겠습니다
<JSTae76> 끙.. 서버에 취약점이 있었나봅니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony님 있으면 축하해드릴려고 했더니 끙.. 없으시네요
<jasonjang> '
<cai_> ..
<cai_> 앗.. . 가 아니고 ' 였군요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 취직 축하드려요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> 오오 축하드립니다
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cai_, yemharc, University of Hawaii, College of Education에서 일하게 됐습니다.
<yemharc> 원하는 곳으로 가셨군요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거의 공무원에 가까운 직업이거든요
<cai_> 크크 좋네용
<cai_> 후후 전 이제 이틀뒤면 한국 >_<
<cai_> 가기전에 해둘일이 산더미라 못자고 있긴 하지만 힘들진 않군요 흐흐
<jasonjang> 문재인씨가 됐다'죠?
<Seony> 벌써 결과가 나왔어요?
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 축하 드립니다. Seony ! 언제 부터 출근여요?
<Seony> 감사합니다. 고용절차가 한 3주 걸린다고 하네요. 주립대학교라서 좀 까다롭답니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 문재인씨...예측 결과는 YTN에 따릅니다. 방송 3개회사 결과는 저는 못 봤어요. 방송 3개회사의 결과 발표는 그들의 흥행에 치우치느라 전국 결과 발표가 가려져서 잘 안보였어요.
<yemharc> 아직 확정은 아니에요
<jasonjang> 무엇보다 잘 됐습니다.  Seony ! 정말 잘 됐네요. 그 들 왈 " 딱 보고 알아봤어!" 그랬을 꺼요. 가면...많이 갈쳐 주세요! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아! 아직 미확정이군요...(죄송)
<yemharc> 방송사마다 출구조사 결과도 좀 틀린 상황이고요
<jasonjang> 아....예밀!님, 난 써니님 인줄 알았네.요.............................예, 예밀님.
<Seony> 하긴 개표하고나서 한참 지나야 결과 나오지 않나요?
<yemharc> 출구조사는 5시에 끊었는데 아직도 투표소에서 번호표 받고 투표 기다리는 사람이 전국적으로 50만 정도 된다고 하네요
<yemharc> 부재자 투표 120만표도 포함 안된 상태구요
<Seony> jasonjang: 아직 서류적인 절차가 좀 남긴 했는데, 거의 됐다고 보면 될 것 같네요
<jasonjang> 아~ 아~
<jasonjang> 예, Seony !
<jasonjang> 저 16:00 투표가서 , 투표장 밖에서 40분 줄 섰다가 투표했는데...(개 떨듯 떨었다는....ㅎㅎㅎ) , 줄 서있으면서 걱정이 "이렇게 줄이 길을 줄 모르고 늦게 오는 사람 어쩌나?" 걱정을 했는데, 오후 5시쯤 발표에는
<jasonjang> 오후 6시까지 도착해서, 투표장 밖에라도 줄 선 사람들껜 번호표를 부여해서 늦더라도 기표할 수있게 한다" 카데요. 잘 된 일 이죠
<sungyo> 웹서버에서 하부 링크들 주소 가리려면 apache를 만져주면 되나요?
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-20
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 써니님 안계시는군.;
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 자리에 계세요?
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아 안녕하세요 (__)
<bluedusk> 일단 먼저 축하드려요 좋은 직장 구하신거
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 네 저 그러고 개인적으로 몇가지 여쭤보고 싶은게 있어서요..;
<nanun> 엇 오자마자 축하할 일이 보이네요
<Seony> nanun: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> bluedusk: 네 말씀하세요
<nanun> Seony: 원하시던 곳에 되셨어요? +_+
<bluedusk> Seony: 미국에 가실때 그냥 유학 비자 받고 가신거였어요?
<Seony> nanun: 네 ㅎㅎ 원하던 곳입니다
<nanun> 와우, 축하드립니다!
<Seony> bluedusk: 네. 유학비자 받고 왔죠. 받지않고서야 올 수가 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 아 그럼 유학비자 받고 대학교 전공 공부 다시 하시고 지금 취직 하신거죠?
<Seony> 그렇죠. 처음부터 시작했다고 보면 되죠.
<Seony> 늦은 나이에 시작한거라 좀 힘들었어요. 체력이 딸려서 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 유학비자로 미국내에서 아르바이트나 그런 경제 활동같은거 하는데 문제 없나요??
<Seony> 불법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 순수하게 다 학비나 그런건 다 조달해야 하나요?
<Seony> 불법 외국인 유학생 노동자 신세에요
<Seony> 네. 원래 원칙적으로는, 유학생은 모든 자금을 본국에서 조달해야하는게 원칙이에요.
<Seony> 다만, 세금이나 여러가지 문제에서 한인들은 불법으로 유학생을 많이 고용하죠
<bluedusk> 아흐..;; 그럼 대략 적으로 1년 생활비 학비 포함해서 어느정도 들어가나요??;
<autowiz2011> 서니님 졸업축하드립니다. 더불어 취직도 축하 드립니다.
<Seony> 그건 어느 주로 가느냐에 따라서 엄청나게 달라요.
<Seony> autowiz2011: 안녕하세요. 감사합니다.
<Seony> 철밥통에 취직해서 기쁘긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bluedusk: 참고로 말씀드리자면, 기회는 본토가 훨씬 많구요,
<Seony> 기회, 급여, 환경 모두 본토가 훨씬 월등하게 좋아요.
<yemharc> 안녕ㅇ하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<nanun> 대선 결과가 나오니,  이민을 준비하시는 분이 바로 보이네요 ;;
<yemharc> 이놈의 KT가 성질 돋구네요
<Seony> 헐... 그런거였군요
<nanun> Seony/ 아니 그냥 저의 생각이에요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 농담입니다.
<nanun> 저도 와이프랑 농담삼아 '우리.. 한국 뜰까?' 이랬는데 ;;
<nanun> 어라. 튕기셨네요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 완전 한국적인 스타일이고 평생 한국을 벗어날 일은 없을 거라고 생각했는데, 저랑 결혼해서 1년만에 바로 넘어왔으니.... 정말 생각지도 못한 운명이었쬬...
<nanun> 저도 1년 되었으니, 이때가 기회 아닌 기회군요?!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 사실은, 유학을 오는 주체인 본인보다 배우자가 더 힘들어요.
<Seony> 배우자 비자로는 할 수 있는 게 아무 것도 없거든요.
<nanun> Seony님 블러그 글 보면서, 가고 싶은 마음은 더 커지긴 했어요. 아직 허들을 못 넘었지만 ;;
<nanun> 아...
<Seony> 유학생들 사이에서는 "저주받은 신분"이라고 할 정도에요
<nanun> 컥
<Seony> 그래서, 남편이 유학을 왔다가 오히려 와이프가 더 영어공부를 하고싶은 상황으로 바뀌는 경우도 종종 있어요..
<Seony> 사실 와이프가 알바해서 생활비 버는 것보다는, 남자가 알바해서 생활비 버는게 훨씬 효율적이니깐요..
<nanun> 와이프가 영어 공부에 관심이 있다면, 전 바로 가겠습니다!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 영어공부 뿐만 아니라, 현지에서 뭔가 취업비자 받아서 눌러살 수 있는 기술이 있다면, 와이프께서 유학비자 받는걸 강추해드려요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 이참에 함 꼬셔봐야 할까요 ㅋㅋ
<nanun> 둘이 잘하는 거가 좀 달랐으면 다양하게 고민해 보겠는데, 둘다 프로그래머라 ㅜㅠ.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 신중히 고민해보세요. 지금까지 이루었던걸 한순간에 무너뜨리는 것일수도 있으니깐요...
<Seony> 저는 이제 한국 못돌아가거든요. 가서 할 일도 없고...
<Seony> 그렇다고 은행에 재취업하는 것도 불가능하고..
<nanun> ㅜ.ㅠ
<nanun> 아 저는 잠시 away입니다~
<bluedusk> 아후 컴터 다운되서 팅겻네요..;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 주마다 다른건 아는데 어느정도 참고좀 해보려구 Seony 님 은 어느정도 돈이 들어가셨는지..;; 공개창으로 힘드시면 쿼리라도 남겨주세요.;
<Seony> 뭐 비밀도 아닌데요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 처음에 어학원 가서 5개월 있다가 대학 들어갔거든요.
<Seony> 어학원비가 대략 월 $600 정도 했었어요.
<Seony> 방세가 제일 큰 비중을 차지하는데요,
<Seony> 하와이는 방세가 아주 비싼 곳이기 때문에, 좀 많이 들었죠...
<Seony> 다른 사람들이랑 집 하나 빌려서 같이 산다고 봤을 때, 그래도 월 $700 정도는 잡아야할 거 같은데요....
<bluedusk> Seony: 아.. 보증금 없는 월세 개념이라고 보면 되나요??
<Seony> 먹는건 외식 안하고 집에서만 먹는다고 보면 월 $200 정도...
<Seony> 네. 보증금이 있긴 있는데, 그래봐야 한달치 방세를 주는 정도에요
<bluedusk> 한국처럼 원룸 같은 그렇게 방 하나 랜트 해주는곳은 없나요??
<Seony> 원룸이 있긴 있는데, 원룸이나 방1+마루 있는 집이나 비용이 크게 차이가 없어요
<Seony> 쉽게 말하자면,
<Seony> 원룸이 월 $1,000 한다면, 방1+거실은 $1,200 정도 하는 셈이죠
<Seony> 참고로 본토에서는 방세가 이거 반밖에 안할 거에요.
<Seony> 물론 대신 단점도 있지만..
<Seony> 음... 그리고 핸폰비야 뭐 월 $40 정도면 충분할거고...
<bluedusk> 학비가 비싼?
<Seony> 아뇨. 본토는 유학생이 알바하면 신고하고 어쩌고 하는 게 좀 심해요...
<Seony> 다시 말해서, 미국인들이 자기들도 일자리 없어 죽겠는데 니네들이 왜 일하냐 뭐 이런 반감도 좀 있다고 하구요...
<bluedusk> 으음.;
<Seony> 신고정신이 투철해서 유학생인거 아는데 일하는거 보면 바로 신고를 한다거나....
<Seony> 정작 하와이는 그 반대구요.
<Seony> 하와이 한국사람들은 좀 뭐랄까... "학생이 돈 있어? 알바해야지" 좀 이런 식이구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 현지인들도 유학생이 알바하면 그냥 하는갑다 하는 정도에요... 뭐 다들 하니깐요...
<bluedusk> 흠.. 정말 장단점이 있군요.;
<Seony> 결국은 비용이 높은 대신 사람들이 착한 하와이냐, 기회가 많고 환경이 좋은 대신 사람들이 살벌한 본토냐... 정도의 차이가 있겠네요
<Seony> 참고로, 리눅스 서버관리자 경력 5년 넣으면 하루에 메일이 3통 이상 꼬박꼬박 들어올 거에요. 하다못해 저처럼 경력 없는 사람도 메일이 매일마다 올 정도니깐요..
<bluedusk> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 근데 주소지가 하와이라서 메일이 와도 소용이 없다는 게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> rhce 같은 자격증 가지고 있으면 더 도움이 될까요?
<Seony> 네. 미국에서는 뭔가 "증"을 내밀면 무조건 좋아요
<bluedusk> 그럼 굳이 유학생각할 필요없이 영어로 대화 가능할정도면 취업비자 받아서 넘어가는것도 해볼만 하겠네요?
<Seony> 그건 쿼리로 말씀드릴께요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 반가워요
<yemharc> :)
<samahui> 크리스마스를 앞둔 금요일 입니다^^ 마야달력은 주기를 끝냈을지 몰라도 우리나라에는 소녀시대 새엘범 발표날입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 즐거운 하루 되세요. 미리크리스마스~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-21
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 눈이 엄청 오네요
<yemharc> 마야 최후의 날이라 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Cookie> 한국은 눈이 오는날 학교나 직장을 출근 하나요?
<yemharc> 한국은 날씨와는 거의 상관이 없어서요
<yemharc> 아주가끔 태풍 정말 심할때 지역 한정으로 쉬는 경우는 있습니다.
<Seony> yemharc: 최후의 날은 내일이에요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ?!
<Seony> 12월 21일이라는 날이 그네들 기준으로 내일이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마야 문명 최후의 날 12월 21일은... 소녀시대 엘범 나오는 날입니다
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<samahui> 눈도 오는데 뜨뜻한 국물요리 닭계장 먹으로 갑니다 ~ 나중에 뵈요
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5 카메라 스피드가 환상적이에요
<Seony> 앱 구동속도 말씀이신가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 카메라 셔터요
<yemharc> 셔터 연타하면 연타하는대로 사진이 찍혀요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 이건 한번 봐보시라고밖에 뭐라 못하겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 일단 계약이 끝나는 6월까지 기다려야해요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 어머니께서 여기 관광오시는 바람에 구경 좀 시켜드리느라 바빴습니다
<razGon_web> 옙
<Markers> 저기 맥에 스캐너 하드웨어 추가하는방법 어떻게 하나요 -_-? 프린터 및 스캔 이라는 시스템 환경설정은 찾았는데 추가 아이콘 눌러도 프린터 추가만 되네요
<yemharc> Markers: 어디 제품인가요
<Markers> 지금 검색해서 보니 스캐너가 맥 컴퓨터를 지원해야되만 되는거 같아서 찾아보고 잇어요 지금 스캐너는 HP Scanjet 5590 이란 제품인거 같네요
<yemharc> Markers: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c01863616
<yemharc> 여기서 드라이버 받아서 설치하신 다음 진행하세요
<yemharc> Markers: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/attachments/psg/Macintosh/19020/1/HP%20Scanners%20and%20OS%20X%20Lion.pdf
<yemharc> 요건 메뉴얼
<Markers> yemharc님 hp 사이트에 가서 제품명 쳐서 os x에 대한거 찾으신거죠??
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 스캐너 모델명 + mac
<yemharc> (...)
<Markers> ....
<Markers> 이거 근데 도대체 드라이버 다운이 어디있는거야 계속 사이트 돌려먹기 하는거 같네요 =_=
<Markers> 클릭 클릭 클릭 해더니 제자리네
<Markers> ...
<yemharc> Markers: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softlib/software8/COL18737/sj-48952-1/COL18737.dmg
<yemharc> Markers: 위에 먼저 설치하고
<yemharc> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15179&prodSeriesId=377689&prodNameId=377691&swEnvOID=219&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=cs-97791-1
<yemharc> 요건 맥 10.7이상을 위한 패치
<yemharc> 두개 설치하세요
<Markers> 패치는 어디서 찾으셧대요 ㄸㄸㄷ
<Markers> 그 전 버전이 있어서 지금 다운은 받고 있엇긴 한데
<yemharc> 아까 보내드린 HP 사이트에서요 (...)
<Markers> 능력의 차이가 보인다....
<Markers> =_= 하앜..
<Markers> 데스크탑용으로 우분투 쓰는건 좋을려나요
<yemharc> 쓰기 나름이죠
<Markers> 오피스 문제랑 인터넷 결제만 피하면 될려나
<yemharc> 저야 오피스 프로그램으로 문서작성 할 일은 없고 결제는 핸드폰이 해주고 (...)
<Markers> 맥을 쓰니깐 생각보다 오류나 안되는게 없어서 우분투를 노북에서 깨작깨작 거렷던거 기억을 더듬으면서 좀 많이 비교되는거 같기도 하고
<yemharc> 게임도 어지간한건 폰으로 하고요
<yemharc> 사실 우분투도 에러가 날 일은 별로 없어요
<yemharc> 근데 이것저것 건드리기 사작하면 차이가 나는게
<yemharc> 맥은 애초에 "니들이 뭘 하건 니 홈폴더에서만 놀아라" 라는 주의고
<yemharc> 우분투는 "니 맘대로 어질러라" 라는거여서.......
<yemharc> 아무래도 하다보면 우분투쪽이 문제발생의 소지가 크죠
<Markers> 흠.
<yemharc> 사실 우분투도 컴파일이다 뭐다 하면서 자기 홈폴더 안에서만 놀면 문제 거의 안생겨요
<Markers> 드라이버 설치할려고 하니깐 powerpc 응용 프로그램이 더이상 지원되지 않기 때문에 응용 프로그램을 열수 없습니다. 라고 뜨네요 ㅡㅡ;; 난감
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> PPC 드라이버면........ 스캐너가 언제적 물건이에요?;;
<Markers> 연구실 스캐너라서 아마 제 생각엔 제 학번보다는 높은 연배일거라는 생각이...;
<yemharc> ;;
<Markers> 윈도우에서 잘 쓰고 있었는데 이번에 제 옆자리로 스캐너가 이동하는 바람에 -ㄱ 맥에 연결해야되는데 ...난감하네
<Markers> powerpc 응용 프로그램은 또 머지
<yemharc> Markers: 5590이에요 5590P에요
<Markers> 앞에꺼예요
<yemharc> PPC는 모토로라에서 만든 CPU에요 1997년까지 맥에서 쓴 녀석
<Markers> 흠...결국은 스캐너를 쓸 수 없다 이건가 결론은 :ㅇ
<yemharc> Markers:
<yemharc> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15179&prodSeriesId=3423840&prodNameId=3423841&swEnvOID=219&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=sj-78355-5
<yemharc> 요걸로 설치
<yemharc> scanjet 5590에서 scanjet G2410으로 드라이버 통합
<Markers> 재부팅점
<yemharc> 정보는 http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02917078&lang=es&cc=ec&taskId=135&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=3236364&prodTypeId=15179#c02917078_UpgradeToOsX10.7
<yemharc> 여기로
<Markers> 아 안타깝다 안되면 좋은거엿느데 되는거엿다니 ㅠ
<yemharc> Markers: 그런건 미리 말하는거에요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "제가 이걸 죽어도 하기 싫은데 드라이버가 필요해요" 하시면
<yemharc> 저도 "별로 찾을 생각이 없었는지 못찾겠네요. 그냥 하지 마세요" 하잖아요
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그래도 해야되는건 해야되는거라 ㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이 스캐너가 원격으로 접속이 안되서 직접적으로 연결해야되는데
<Markers> 맥에 연결해야되는 상황이라 ...; 개인적으로 다른 pc에 연결하면 좋겟다 싶엇는데 현재 pc남는게 없음; 다 내다버려서 ㅡㅡ;
<Markers> 일단 재부팅점 할게요
<Markers> 드라이버는 제대로 설치가 된거 같은데 스캐너 동작을 안하네요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 프린터/스캐너 설정에서 추가는 하셨고요?
<Markers> 시스템 환경설정 에서 하드웨어 부분에 프린터 & 스캔 관련 아이콘에는 추가 아이콘 누르면 프린터 추가밖에 안되고요
<Markers> 지금 드라이버 설치해서 그런지 기타 분류에
<yemharc> 수동으로 "프린터 스캐너 추가"
<Markers> HP scanjet 이라고 하나 생기긴 했는데
<yemharc> 거기서 드라이버 선택
<Markers> 수동으로 프린터 스캐너 추가 라는게 어디에 있죠 -_-?
<yemharc> 설정창 띄우면
<yemharc> 아이콘 나오는데 아래쪽 보면 + - 버튼 보이죠?
<yemharc> 프린터랑 스캐너 목록 떠 있는거 아래쪽
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> +- 밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 거기서 + 버튼
<yemharc> 찾았어요?
<Markers> + 누르면 프린터 추가 창이 떠요
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/RvK3
<yemharc> 이렇게
<Markers> 저렇게는 안 나와요 'ㅅ' ㄸㄷ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<Markers> 그냥 단순 버튼 클릭 동작밖에 안됨 ㅠ
<yemharc> OS 라이언 아니에요?
<Markers> 길게 누르거나 오른쪽 버튼 누르거나 해도 ;;
<Markers> 맞아요
<yemharc> 그럼 똑같은데;;
<Markers> Mac os x 버전 10.7.5
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03330651&lc=ko&cc=kr&dlc=ko&product=3742086
<yemharc> 이걸로 해보세요
<yemharc> 이건 사실 품질 신뢰성이 별로 안좋아서 추천 안하는데;;
<Markers> 이렇게 안되는건가 +_+?;;
<Markers> yemharc님 저거 버튼 누르면 어떤창 뜨시나요?
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> Markers: 어느버튼요?
<Markers> + 버튼 누르고 프린터/스캐너 추가 누르면 그냥 똑같은 창이 뜨는건가
<Markers> 지금 문제가 되는게 usb로 스캐너랑 맥이랑 연결은 한거 같은데 맥이 스캐너를 인식을 못하는거 같아요.
<yemharc> 그거 누르면 상단 창에 window, IP 같은 탭이 4개 있는 창이요
<Markers> 똑같은 창이 뜨는군요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 사과마크 -> 이 매킨토시에 관하여 -> 시스템 리포트 -> usb 부분 확인해보세요'
<yemharc> 인식하고 있는지
<Markers> 인식을 못하고 있는거 같네요
<Markers> 오 눈 그쳣네요
<samahui> 눈도 그치고 날씨도 점점 쌀쌀해지고...
<samahui> 이번 크리스마스 이브에 휴가를 내서 쌩하고 토,일,월,화 여행이나 가고 싶네요.
<samahui> 따뜻한 남쪽으로...
<Markers> 'ㅅ'
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 주말 ~ 행복한 크리스마스 되세요. ^^
<Markers> 저는 이만 가볼게요 종로에 약속이 있어서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 저도 이만 가볼께요. 외근나와서 다시 회사 들어가봐야 되요 ^^ 해피 크리스마스 되세요~
<JSTae76> 입아얄합니다~
<JSTae76> jasonjang, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Len0k, 안녕하세요
<cai_> 흐흐 이제 한시간 뒤면 비행기 타는군요 >_<
<JSTae76> 오오
<JSTae76> 어디가시나요?
<cai_> 한국이요~
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ반전
<autowiz2011> 아아 이제 퇴근이란걸 좀 해보려 합니다...
<JSTae76> autowiz2011, ㅠㅠ
<cai_> 에고;; 이시간에;;
<JSTae76> 수고하십니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 아..이건 내가 쓸말이아니지;;
<JSTae76> 으음..힘내세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-22
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> if [ $foo eq 1 ] -> 문제없음
<ahoops> if [$foo eq 1 ] -> 에러
<ahoops> 공백하나차이인데..
<ahoops> 배쉬에서 에러뱉길래 보니깐 [가 커맨드네요?
<ahoops>  /usr/bin/[
<ahoops> 신기하여라~
<ndsin> 원래 공백 안띄워주면 에러 납니다
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 에러나는 이유가 문법문제인지 아니면 /usr/bin/[ 얘랑 연관이 있는건지 애매해서요.
<ndsin> 문법 문제에요
<ahoops> 저때는 그냥 bash의 문법에러이고 /usr/bin/[는 이문제와는 별개의 커맨드정도일까요?
<ndsin> 네
<ahoops> 아 저게..
<ahoops> 문법에러가 나는 이유가 [ 자체가 하나의 커맨드네요.
<ahoops> if뒤의 [는 단지 배쉬 빌트인 커맨드 [를 호출한거였네요.
<ahoops> http://superuser.com/questions/334549/what-is-usr-bin-and-how-do-i-use-it
<ahoops> 오묘하군요 +_+
<ahoops> 원라이너로 작성하면 /usr/bin/[ 커맨드가 호출되는거고, if문에서 쓰면 배쉬빌트인 [커맨드가 호출되는거고..
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요.
<razGon_Xch> jason
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, hello
<jasonjang> 안녕하십시오~ razGon_Xch
<razGon_Xch> ^^l
<razGon_Xch> 어디 가세요?
<jasonjang> 전혀 안가죠. 지금 삼실 나왔는데요..뭐.           어제 우리 포럼에서 본 글이 있는데... amahi.org 라는 NAS 들어 보셨우? ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 예?
<jasonjang> amahi 라는 NAS 들어 보셨우? ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 전혀 들어보지 못한 건데요?
<razGon_Xch> 저는 나스 안쓰고 그냥 바로 리눅스 서버 도입한경우라서요
<jasonjang> 구경 한번 가봐요. ^^ 물건 입디다. 예에~ 서로 장단점이 있으니. 끄덕끄덕
<jasonjang> 그래도...내 쭉 봤더니 File SVR쪽에 관심있어 하는 것 같아서 기억했었죠
<razGon_Xch> 이건 ajaxplorer와 비슷한거 같군요,. 아니. freeNAS비슷한건가요?
<jasonjang> 후자쪽 아닐까~ 싶어요
<razGon_Xch> 아. 그렇군요
<razGon_Xch> 저는 하드웨어인줄 알았는데 OS군요.
<jasonjang> 예. 무른 모
<razGon_Xch> 오웅.. 적용되는 범위가 넓네요.
<razGon_Xch> 필수 사양은 어떻게 되나요?
<jasonjang> 하하하, 필수 사양이 최소사양이던데...기억을 못합니다. 짐 기억하는 건 ARM cpu 도 지원'한다...정도
<razGon_Xch> 아. FQA에 있군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> http://www.amahi.org/faq#does-amahi-support-powerpc-architectures
<jasonjang> 게다가...서버 비용 땜에 걱정말라고, 주먹만한 PC 파는 곳도 연결고리 해 놓은 것 봐써요.
<jasonjang> ㅋ 바로 밑에 줄에 있군요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> w8
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 플러그. 컴...
<razGon_Xch> 플러그컴이군요.
<jasonjang> 에
<razGon_Xch> 중국에서 안드로이드 기반의 쿼드코어 나왔는데 말이죠.
<razGon_Xch> http://muritzy.tistory.com/663
<razGon_Xch> 그렇다하더라도 좋네요.
<razGon_Xch> 서버특유의 기반인 기본에 충실한다라는 점에서는 매력적입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 실제로 제가 리눅스 서버에서 하는것은 다 있군요.
<razGon_Xch> 최소사양정도면 AMD E-350정도면 되겠군요.
<jasonjang> 읽는 중인데...가격은?
<razGon_Xch> 중국현지가격으로 500위안이면 우리나라 가격으로 9만원 수입하면 배송료와 구매대행 하면 13만원 정도 나올듯 하네요
<razGon_Xch> 다하면 한 15만원까지는 생각될듯합니다.
<jasonjang> 키보드 포함 13만에 공구 중?
<jasonjang> http://muritzy.tistory.com/653
<jasonjang> ㅋ 참고로 여기도 한번 보세요 http://dx.com/s/mk802
<jasonjang> 저 오늘 LG통신에서 SK통신으로 인터넷 바꿀까~ ㅎ해서 설치기사님     와 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> mkII802는 듀얼코어 1기가짜리 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아. 잘못 말씀 드렸습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 싱글코어 1기가램이군요.
<razGon_Xch> 듀얼코어 아닙니다.
<razGon_Xch> 이런건 안드로이드 서버로 하거나 아니면 안드로이드 지우고서 리눅스같은 것을 올려서 움직이면 괜찮을 거 같네요.ㅎ
<damalee> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-23
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Cookie, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 니하오마?
<JSTae76> 갑자기 디스플레이가 풀려서 재접속했습니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 반가워요ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 방가방가.
<razGon_web> 질문이 있어요
<razGon_web> 넷북이 남는게 들어와서 그런데. 외부모니터로 연결시키고 노트북 뚜껑닫고 사용가능한지요? 물론 키보드는 블루투스 키보도드로 하고요
<razGon_web> 마우스는 유선으로 사용하고요
<razGon_web> 집에가서 함 해봐야 겠군요.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 잘 모르겠는데 전 됩니다 (Mac)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 앗
<razGon_web> 헐...
<razGon_web> 맥이라고 자랑질을.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Windows는 전원관리옵션에서 덮개를 닫았을때 아무 행동 안함하면 가능해요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 후헤헤
<razGon_web> 물론 그렇게 할려구요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 쿠헬렣
<razGon_web> 그러면 질문 하나더.
<razGon_web> 넷북을 외부모니터로 연결하면 해상도를 증가 시킬수 있나요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 넹
<JSTae76> razGon_web, INTEL HD 4000 내장 그래픽이 1680*1050까진가.. 어쨋든 지원합니다
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> lg x130입니다.
<razGon_web> 예전 아톰프로세서 프레임 넷북입니다.
<razGon_web> 별도의 외부모니터로는 더 되는 군요
<razGon_web> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 조용한 연말 입니다.
<razGon_web> Seony: 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_web> 애들 보구 연말 상대하느라고 정신이 없네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 졸업하고 취업 때문에 좀 바빴습니다.
<autowiz2011> 졸업도 하셨군요 으흐으흐
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 축하드립니다.
<Seony> 네. 졸업식 치르기 전에 취업 확정지어놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 코스모스 졸업이시군요.
<Seony> 감사합니다
<razGon_web> 학교로 취업되셨던데요. 전에 써ㅓ놓으신거 보니.
<Seony> 네. 주립대학교로요
<autowiz2011> 보고싶은 사람 볼 수 는 없어 그저 그리워할 뿐이네요... 아~~ 겨울이여...
<razGon_web> 오호~~!
<razGon_web> Seony: 맥용 어플중에 스크리브너 쓰시는 지요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 뭐하는 앱이에요?
<razGon_web> 아. 도서 저작용 앱이라고 하던데요
<Seony> 음... 저한테는 필요없는 앱이군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 데본씽크와 같이 사용하면 저작하는데 도움이 된다고 하더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 실은 윈도우로 나와서 써보셨으면 소감좀 물어보려고 했는데 ^^;; 안되겠군요..
<Seony> 오 그렇군요... 실은 데본씽크도 그렇게 잘 활용 못해서요... 사실 쓸 일이 별로 없어요
<razGon_web> 금액이 거금 45달러. 5만원입니다.
<razGon_web> 이게 데본씽크의 자료에서 저작물 만들때 필요한 자료들을 검색해 준답니다.
<razGon_web> 그리고 저작도구를 만들때 글감등을 모아주는 도구가 있어서 저작을 하는데 편리하다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 실제로 블로그라는 거. 생각보다 힘들잖아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> http://gogota.infaper.com/188
<razGon_web> 소개글입니다.
<Seony> 오 감사합니다. 안그래도 스크리브너가 뭔지 검색 중이었어요
<Seony> 대강 훑어보니까, 일단 글을 많이 쓰는 분한테 적합한 툴인가보네요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 실제로 제가 발표등을 준비하면서 준비물을 준비할때.
<razGon_web> 1.개요. 2.글감. 3. 영상물이나 그림자료 이런식으로 분류를 합니다.
<Seony> 나중에 맥 한대 구입하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그런것을 통합적으로 관리해서 저작하는 것 같습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 맥을 구입하기에는 맥의 가격이 싸져야 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그럴리가 없으니깐요.ㅎ
<Seony> 맥미니 있잖아요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 맥미니가 얼마나 하나요?
<razGon_web> 비쌀거 같은 맥..
<razGon_web> 사과당은 넘 비싸요.ㅎ
<Seony> 한국 애플스토어에서 보니까 79만원이라고 나와있네요
<Seony> 코어 i5에 램 4기가, 하드 500기가에요..
<razGon_web> 허거거거거ㅓㄱ...
<razGon_web> 넘비싸당...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그냥 조립해서 iOS설치해서 쓰면 안되겠죠?ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 램 4긱은 맘에 안드실진 모르겠지만 애플리셀러샵에 가면 웬만큼 스펙 올라간넘 몇개 보여요
<DarkCircle> 120만원대인가 하는데 왜 그 가격대인지는 보시면 납득하실 수 있을겁니다.
<Seony> 미국 애플스토어는 $599인데, 79만원이면 좀 심하게 비싸긴 하네요
<DarkCircle> 시중에 있는 모든 부품을 사용해서 조립한다 쳐도 맥미니 같은 크기에 그정도 스펙 사양이 안나옵니다.
<Seony> 맥미니가 좀 작긴 하죠. 무소음에 대기전력 1W에...
<DarkCircle> 그게 왜 비싸게 됐냐면 올해 환율 최고 수준이 대략 1200원쯤 됐습니다. 이 금액으로 책정해보시면 대략 그정도 나오죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 보니까 한 72만원쯤 나오는데요
<Seony> 올라가는건 바로바로 적용하고, 떨어지는건 바로바로 적용 안하는가보군요..
<razGon_web> 뭐 상관없습니다. 작게 만들지 않고 사양은 비슷하게 만들어서 맥을 올리는 건 어떨까 생각해보았습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 여기에 부가세 10%를 붙이면
<DarkCircle> 79만원이 나오네요
<razGon_web> 환율상의 문제는 없습니다.맥이 비싸다는 것뿐.
<razGon_web> 조립상 사양은 비슷하게 조립하고 프라이머리로 맥OS를 올리는 건 어떤지요?
<DarkCircle> 음 그러하다면 맥 대신에 이 케이스를 사용해보시는 것도 좋을 것 같은데요
<DarkCircle> http://www.nowntv.com/it/viewer_tx.php?content_num=36897
<DarkCircle> 조금 뚱뚱하겠지만 저거 그나마 맥미니 사이즈를 거의 완벽하게 구현했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 저게 좀 아쉬운게 비아 플랫폼인데 저거 케이스만 파는것도 있어요
<razGon_web> 아. 저는 맥의 사이즈와 사양을 보는게 아니라 OS를 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> OS는 ...
<razGon_web> 아~! 혹시 VBox같은 것으로 가상화해서 작동시키는 것은 어떤지요?
<DarkCircle> 최소 샌디브릿지에 램 16기가정도 넣고 가상머신에 MacOSX 올리시는것도 됩니다.
<Seony> 저는 사이즈와 사양 때문에 맥미니를 추천해드리는게 아니라, 맥OS를 써보시라고 추천해드린 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그속에서 스크리브너를 사용하는 것은  어떤가 해서요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런데 OS 버전마다 약간씩 특성이 달라서 아마 스노 레오파드부터 시작해서 삽질을 좀 해야 해요
<razGon_web> 꼼수를 생각하는 겁니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 라이온만을 완전히 올리는데 메뉴얼 찾는 시간 포함해서 한 이틀 사흘쯤 걸렸습니다.
<razGon_web> 해킨토시가 아닌 vbox에서...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉...
<DarkCircle> 네 그렇게요 .
<DarkCircle> vbox는 좀 걸리는게 많고요. 특히 올리실거면 인텔 CPU에서 하셔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 가상머신이든 실제로든
<razGon_web> 흠... 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 그게 SSE 명령 때문에 그래요
<razGon_web> 인텔cpu에서 우분투 올려서 vbox로 macOS올리는 방법 괜찮을텐데..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 인텔 CISC x86(_64)용 MacOSX에 인텔 머신(용) 명령이 들어가서 ..
<DarkCircle> AMD에도 돌릴 수 있게 하는 방법은 있는데 그다지 추천은 안합니다. 일단 인텔에서 돌아가는 것보다 느리기도 하고요.
<razGon_web> 어짜피 만든다면 인텔에서 만들어야 겠지요
<cai_> 한국은 춥군요 ㅡ_ㅡ;
<razGon_web> cai_: 매우 춥습니다.
<cai_> 흐흐 그래도 집이 좋네요 :p
<razGon_web> Seony: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> Seony: 잘못 갔습니다. 할말이 있었는데.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Seony: 갑자기 기억이 안나는데. amahi.org 봐보세요.
<razGon_web> 어느분이 말씀해주시고 봤는데. 괜찮은 거 같아요. freenas같은 프로그램이긴 한데. 어플이 많더군요.
<Seony> 미디어 서버 같은 거네요
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_web> 근데 연결되는 프로그램이 많이 있어서 실제로 제가 지금 사용하는 서버의 역할에 대한 내용이 통합되어 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 확인을 나중에 해봐야겠지만요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 괜찮아보일거 같습니다.
<Seony> 네. 괜찮아보이네요
<Seony> 오랫만에 해피트리프렌즈 보니까 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저쪽에서 뵙게
<razGon_web> 저족에서 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 집에서 뵈요.ㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> Seony: 날씨가 너무 추워지네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 본격적으로 겨울날씨 진입하는갑네
<imsu`> /
<imsu> Seony: 담배피러 밖으로 나갔더니 장난아니더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그렇구나... 여기는 뭐 늘상 똑같은 날씨고...
<Seony> imsu: 참, 나 취업했다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오호라~!~!
<imsu> 축하드립니다
<Seony> 땡큐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 대학교 서버 관리 하는데인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하와이 주립대 교육대학 전산실...
<imsu> 끄앙~~~~
<imsu> 클러스터링 좀 연구해서 알려주십시요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 연구실이 아니라서 말야. 내 맘대로 손 못대 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 ;; 윈도우즈용 emacs 는 왜 한글이 이렇게 개판이지 ㅡ. ㅡ;
<imsu> 한글 한글자씩 안보이는 현상을 뭐라고 그러죠?
<DarkCircle> 오오 결국 되셨군요 크크
<DarkCircle> 마치 공무원과 같은 생활이 반복될듯
<DarkCircle> 정시출근 정시퇴근 적당한월급
<Seony> DarkCircle: 그렇긴한데, 일은 좀 빡실거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 평정심이 필수가 되려나 (먼산 -ㅂ-)
<DarkCircle> 축하드립니다. 역시 예상했던대로 붙으셨군요 크크
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 무난하게 잘 될거라고 믿었는데 역시 됐군요
<Seony> 오늘 뭘 좀 도와달라서 가봤는데, 일 못하면 짤릴 거 같더라구요...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무서운 데군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 직원이 한 명 필요했던 이유가, 전임자를 짤랐기 때문이라는 불편한 진실이... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전임자를 왜 짤랐다던가요? ㅋ 그게 궁금하군요 ㄱ- 흠
<Seony> 대충 얘기들어보니까, 일도 잘 안하면서 불만이 많았따는 거 같더라구요
<Seony> 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요
<imsu> 뿌잉 조용하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 주말이라그런가 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 으음? 성태군이 남겨놓은 메시지를 이제 봤는데 나갔나보군요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> SunGyo님 오랜만입니다^^
<sungyo> 백업서버가 백업을 끝낸 뒤에 스스로 꺼지게 스크립트를 짜려면 shutdown에 suid를 주면 될까요?
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> 성태형제, 페북받고 왔었는데 없더라구요.
<JSTae76> Ang
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 그 땐 아마도 유로트럭 시뮬레이터 2를 플레이중이였을겁니다..
<DarkCircle> 유로트럭은 화물연대 조끼와 후줄근한 옷을 입고 드라이빙 컨트롤러 풀킷을 단단히 고정하고 하는게 제맛이죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어제 12시에 회의에 참석해서 30분정도 친구 컴퓨터로 유로트럭 시뮬레이터 2를 플레이하곤 밤 9시에 집에 도착하여 저의 Mac에 유로트럭 시뮬레이터 2를 설치하는 모습을 볼 수 있었습니다;
<sungyo> 화물연대조끼,
<JSTae76> 유로트럭 시뮬레이터 2를 플레이해보면 졸음운전 / 운전 중 다른 곳 보기 / 딴청 피우기 / 휴대전화 사용은 정말 위험하다는것을 몸소 깨닫게됩니다
<JSTae76> ;;;;
<sungyo> 해봐야겠군요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안됩니다
<JSTae76> SunGyo, 중독성이 심합니다
<sungyo> 아무려면 코딩중독만할까요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 비슷하거나 그 이상인데 그 이상일 가능성이...
<sungyo> 그럼 한번 해봐야겠군요.
<sungyo> 그거 맥밖에 안되나요?
<JSTae76> Windows 게임입니다.
<JSTae76> Mac은 Wineskin과 함께 구동하는데 리눅스는 잘 모르겠습니다 :(
<sungyo> 이거 정말로 화물연대조끼 입고 해야겠는데요,
<JSTae76> sungyo, 그래픽은 너무 기대하지마세요^^
<JSTae76> sungyo, 적당합니다
<sungyo> 쿠울~럭~< 이거 장비가....
<sungyo> http://forteen.tistory.com/152
<JSTae76> ㄴㅔ
<JSTae76> 저정도의 중독성이 있습니다
<JSTae76> 저는 꿋꿋히 참는중;;
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 하는것..고려해봐야겠군요.
<JSTae76> 기분이 깨름직한 오늘..
<JSTae76> Adobe CS6 Master Collection 얼마에요?
<sungyo> 이건 콘트롤러 없이는 재미 없을듯 하네요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 그냥 해도 재밌습니다..
<JSTae76> sungyo, 시동걸고 기어 올리고 내리고..
<sungyo> 모롬지기 핸들은 빨판있는 흰장갑 끼고 오른손에 기어잡고 왼손으로 돌려주는것이 제맛인데,
<JSTae76> 수동기어로 하면 1단 2단 3단 등등 직접 셋팅해야하는..
<JSTae76> RealAutomatic이 제일 무난..
<sungyo> 클러치 제대로 안밟으면 기어 넣을때 튀는 느낌 그대로 연출되고 해줘야,
<sungyo> 아..이거 트럭 운전 하려면 바짝 긴장해야 하는구나 하는것을 알수 있을텐데 말이죠.
<JSTae76> 그냥 해도 긴장해야됩니다;;
<JSTae76> 신호무시하면 벌금
<JSTae76> 과속하면 언제 어디서 모르게 카메라 찍혀서 벌금
<sungyo> 끼어들때 잘못끼어들어 뒤에 차량이 앞으로 뛰어들어와 급정거좀 해주고, 잠시후에 그 차주가 내려서 노크하면서, :아저씨~ 운전 그런식으로 하시면 안되죠~"좀 당해봐야,
<JSTae76> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 밥벌이 쉽지 않구나..하는걸 알텐데 말이죠.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Adobe CS6 Master Collection 학생 가격이 30만원정도이네요;;
<JSTae76> 제가 주로 사용하는 패키지와 비교해서 가성비따져서 사든지해야겠습니다..
<sungyo> 근데 콘트롤러에 깜빡이가 없네요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 있어영
<JSTae76> Default로 [, ]
<sungyo> 으음, 제가 보고있는거에서 안보이나보군요.
<JSTae76> F는 비상전조등
<JSTae76> G는 클러치
<JSTae76> C는 크류저 컨트롤
<JSTae76> WASD는 조작, SHIFT 기어 상승, CTR 기어 내림, E 시동, F 비상 전조등, G 클러치, C 크류져 컨트롤, T 트레일러 놓기 (파킹시), P 와이퍼, [] 깜빡이..등등
<JSTae76> 쓸데없이 현실적
<sungyo> 누가 이런걸 적어놓네요.
<sungyo> chmod 4775 /usr/bin/su
<sungyo> chmod 4755 /usr/bin/su
<sungyo> su에  suid를 줘서 뭘하려는걸까요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76>  zz
<JSTae76> 재밌는일
<sungyo> 참, 성태군 C 코드 하나좀 봐줄래요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 저 C 못해요ㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> sungyo,
<sungyo> 으음? 원래 하던게 C 아니였어요?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ농담입니다^^
<sungyo> 톰보이쏘스인데, 이걸....뭘로 편집해놓은건지를 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> C인데 편집기를 뭘루 쓴건지 ㅡ,.ㅡ,
<JSTae76> 왜그러세요?
<sungyo> 링크 생성시에 정규식을 어떻게 쓴건지 알고싶어서요.
<JSTae76> 내일이 크리스마스인가요..크흐흑?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 킁
<JSTae76> 크리스마스인데 회의를 해야하다니;;
<sungyo> 좋군요. ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> 회의는 KICK OUT하고 놀러나 가야..겠습니다
<sungyo> https://github.com/GNOME/tomboy
<JSTae76> 가 될일이없지
<sungyo> 이거 이클립스 안쓰고 그냥...짠건가요?
<JSTae76> 아마두요
<sungyo> 찬찬이 뜯어봐야겠네요. C  입문하는데 도움될만한 자료가 있을까요?
<JSTae76> 씹어먹는 C언어
<sungyo> 좋네요. 츄징 씨랭귀쥐.
<sungyo> 자야겠어요.
<sungyo> 너무 오래 있지 말고 쉬세요.^^
<cai_> 잉 sungyo님이 링크거신 프로젝트는 C가 아니라 C#으로 되어있는데요.. -0-
<razGon_web> 메리크리스 마스.
<razGon_web> 줄여서 메시~!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-16
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 의료 민영화 통과됐다고 시끌벅적하네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다..
<ahoops_> 좀늦었군요;
<ipeter> 점심먹고 후반전 달립니다.
<ipeter> 화이팅 하세요.
<ahoops_> 전 어머님 수행중;;
<ahoops_> (현실은 짐꾼 ㅠㅠ)
<ahoops_> 쫓아다니면서 와이파이 제공해드리는게 제일 큰 과업;;
<ahoops_> 흑, 어머님은 망고쉐이크에 카톡하시고 전 시그널잡으러 다녀야하고..
<ahoops_> 오늘은 왜이리 태양이 강렬한지.
<ahoops_> 참 수행하기 좋은 날씨네(이중구버전)
<ipeter> 음...?
<ipeter> 부러운 필리핀....
<ipeter> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 따뜻한 기후를 즐기고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 여긴 오늘 완전 춥습니다.
<ahoops_> ㅠ
<autowiz_2011> 어제 철야하고 아침에 10분 잔다는게 한시간 자버리고
<autowiz_2011> 아침부터 허둥지둥 했지만 이제 거의 평온을 찾아가고 있습니다.
<jypie> 헉... 힘드시겠네요
<samahui> 월요일 답게 하루가 엄청나게 바삐 지나갔네요. 이제 밤셈의 시작~ 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요.
<Ferendevelop> 반갑습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-17
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 오늘도 추운 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 좋은하루 되세요.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요^^
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<autowiz_2011> 사무실 복귀 했습니다. ~ 으흐흐 반겨주실 분은 없으시겠죠??
<autowiz_2011> 아아
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_2011> 재순님 언제 술한잔 사주세요~~
<jypie> 헉
<jypie> 사무실이신가요 autowiz_2011
<jypie> 퇴근을 안하시고...
<autowiz_2011> 뭐 쉽게 퇴근 할 수 있나요 .
<jypie> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jypie> 힘내세요
<autowiz_2011> 누가 술좀 사주세요 가난해서 술도 못사먹어요 이제
<jypie> 그렇게 일을 열심히 하시는데 왜 돈이 없으세용
<jypie> ㅠ-ㅠ
<jypie> 개발자 인생은 다 그런건가요...
<jypie> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_2011> 전 개발을 못하기 때문에 개발자는 아니구요 .
<autowiz_2011> 개발자들은은근 돈 많이 법니다.
<jypie> 헉..그렇군요
<jypie> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz_2011> 간식이나 사러 갈렵니다.
<autowiz_2011> (참고로 제가 술을 좀 비싸게 먹습니다. 소주 , 맥주 먹을 돈은 있습니다. ㅎㅎ)
<jypie> 헉....
<jypie> 부자
<autowiz_2011> 헤네시 xo 한병에 50밖에 안해요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 50원이군요!
<DarkCircle> ~(-_-)~
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2011> 엎드려 잠들어버려서 이제 깼네요 ㅎㅎ
<jypie> autowiz_2011... 마음이 아려오네요..
<jypie> ㅠㅠ
<jypie> 서버 관리자신가요?
<autowiz_2011> 뭐 저희 회사는 이것저것 다 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 본사 직원은 저 혼자 뿐이라는거 ㅎㅎ
<jypie> 능력자.....
<jypie> 일당백...
<autowiz_2011> 능력이 안되서 몸으로 때우는중이죠 ㅋㅋ
<jypie> 겸손왕...
<autowiz_2011> 능력자라고 몇마디 하다가 룸메한테 안겸손 하다고 몇마디 듣고 나서는 겸솜해 졌습니다 ^_^
<autowiz_2011> 근데 이시간에 어찌 깨어 있으신가요?
<Work_Seony> 헐..새벽 4시네요
<jypie> 그러네요..
<jypie> 그냥 재밌는 놀이좀 하다가..
<jypie> freenode에는 밤만 되면 활발해 져서
<jypie> 막 다른 채널에서 떠는 중이에요
<jypie> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<MonkeyDust> can I speak English here?
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 월화요일은 조용히 바쁘게 넘어갔네요. 이제 벌써 수요일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 점점 클스마스네요
<samahui> 네 점점 동생 생일입니다 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<samahui> 글고보니 다음주면 클스마스네요. 클스마스 선물들을 어찌해야하나 걱정들이 몰려올 시간이군요. 애인 없는게 편한 것일지도... 라는 막되먹은 생각을 잠시 해봅니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-18
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 정말 막되먹은 생각 입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> 그런 생각하시면 안됩니다.
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎ  잠시 외근 다녀오겠습니다 ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 갑자기 일이 있어서
<ipeter> 집노트북(우분투)을 가져와서 사용하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 작업창(화면창)을 분리해서 사용하는건 정말 좋네요.
<ipeter> 근데 이녀석도 단축키를 만들어( 예를 들어, 키보드의 윈도우 버튼을 누르면 4개 창이 뜨는) 사용 가능할까요?
<Work_Seony> ipeter, https://www.google.co.kr/#newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+customize+shortcuts
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 어엇!!!!! 감사합니다.
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 근데 이거 작업관리창 4등분 (4개) 사용 가능케한건 정말 최고네요.
<Work_Seony> 몇십년은 된 기능이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 그리고 원래 기본값은 8개인가 16개인가 그렇습니다.
<Work_Seony> 너무 많아서 지금은 4개로 줄인거죠
<ipeter> 헐...엄청나네요...8개...ㅎㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 작업공간 1이 좌측 위인가요?
<Work_Seony> 네 맞을 거에요
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 설정해보겠습니다. 고맙습니다~~~!!!!
<Work_Seony> :)
<ipeter> 작업창 1이 좌측 상단, 2가 오른쪽, 3이 하단 좌측, 4가 우측하단이네요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 엄청나다는게 설마 데탑입니까.
<ahoops_> Work_Seony: 어서 이실직고하세요.
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 아뇨 X 가상데탑 갯수요
<Work_Seony> 학교에서 의자 사준다고 주문한지 한 3달 됐는데 오늘에서야 왔네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그까이꺼 3달쯤이야~
<ahoops_> 컴터 힘들어하는데 가상데탑 많이쓰면 됩니까 안됩니까.
<ahoops_> 그니깐 모니터를 많이 박으세요..
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가상데탑이야 메모리 충분하면 유용하죠.... 다만 전 메인 화면에서 작업하다 다른 화면들 까먹고 기억날때까지 기억 안납니다만... 저도 모니터 여러게가 났네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 아 앙대요
<ahoops_> 메모리 많이 박으면 반칙.
<samahui> 메모리는 다다익선입니다
<ahoops_> 아 앙대요 앙대~
<samahui> 메모리는 무조건 16기가~32기가로 넣어줘야 되요 pc의 경우는요
<ahoops_> ..
<Work_Seony> 메모리는 많을수록 좋아요 ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 제 데탑도 아직 64기가
<ahoops_> ipeter: 님..저흰 따로 채널잡고 놀아야할듯..
<ahoops_> 이채널 너무 불순분자들이 많음.
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 저도 놋북 램 16으로 만들었습니다.
<samahui> 메모리는 정말 다다익선입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> ..
<Work_Seony> 사수 퇴근했으니 저도 슬슬 퇴근 신공을 시전해야할듯...
<ahoops_> 님들앙..
<samahui> 조시미 들어가세요 ^^
<ahoops_> 레티나 아니시면 그냥 대충 사세요들..
<ipeter> samahui: 그러게요.. 메모리는 다다익선..
<Work_Seony> 넵 감사합니다
<ipeter> Work_Seony: 수고하셨어요. 조심히 들어가세요.
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Work_Seony> 울 사수한테 하도 팔 아프다고 징징대길래 학교에서 의자 하나 사줬는데 완전 좋 아요
<Work_Seony> 집에도 하나 사볼까 했더니, 아마존 가격으로 600달러...
<ahoops_> 훌쩍.
<samahui> 의자 팔걸이 있는거 사신건가요?
<Work_Seony> http://www.amazon.com/Ergohuman-Ergonomic-Chair-Headrest-Chrome/dp/B002LK1YNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387331958&sr=8-1&keywords=ME7ERG&tag=s601000020-20
<Work_Seony> 이거에요
<samahui> 전 등받이 높고 목까지 받쳐주면서 팔올리는 팔걸이도 있는 모델이좋아요
<Work_Seony> 팔걸이가 있는 정도가 아니라, 팔걸이도 각도랑 높낮이 조절이 되요
<samahui> 일명 회장의자 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 목받침도 높낮이에 각도 조절되구요
<samahui> 헐 저희회사 의잔데요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 오오 좋은거 쓰시네요.
<samahui> 편하고 여름에 션해서 좋아요
<Work_Seony> 팔걸이 각도조절되니까 너무 좋더라구요
<Work_Seony> 이런게 집에도 필요한데..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 집에는 사장의자 놔야죠
<samahui> 뒤로 눞혀지는거
<Work_Seony> 제가 써봣는데 불편해요
<Work_Seony> 그 의자는 책상에서 모니터로 영화볼 때만 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 역시 사장은 일하지 말라는 뜻!
<samahui> 전 그거에다가 노트북 거치대 배위에 놓고 작업하면 딱이던데요
<Work_Seony> 원래 사장님 의자가, 일하라고 나온 의자는 아닌거 같더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그건 그래요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 부럽네요 레티나. 든금포
<ipeter> 뜬
<Work_Seony> 살짝 기대면 살포시 잠 오는 의자 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 근데 눕다싶이하고 배위에 노트북놓고 작업하면 일이 잘되더군요.. 네 하다가 자기도 좋아요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 램빨 필요없음. 레티나로 버티면서 살어가야함.
<samahui> 요즘 안마의자 스타일의 의자를 노리고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 비졀이 젤루 중요한거임 훙.
<samahui> 전 이상하게 고정형 의자가 더 작업하기 편해요
<Work_Seony> 저도..
<samahui> 바퀴달린건 일하다보면 몸이 앞으로 오고 의자는 뒤로 도망가는 모습으로 점점 변해가요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 의자 자세 딱 잡아주는거 사용하세요.
<Work_Seony> 집에서 쓰는 의자는 목받침도 없고 바퀴도 없는 그런거 써요...
<ahoops_> 치질걸립니다;
<samahui> 전 공부할때만 쓰는 의자 베란다에 있습니다
<samahui> 대학때 쓰던 책걸상겸용의자
<Work_Seony> 베란다에서 공부하시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 공부할때는 닥 좋습니다
<ahoops_> 대부분 의자생활하는 사람들이 자세잘못잡아서 치질걸리지 않나요.
<samahui> 아니요 의자가 딱딱하니 고정되있어서 들여놓으면 자리를 너무 차지하는 느낌이라
<samahui> 공부할때만 가져다 써요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> samahui, 베란다에서만 공부하신다는 의미로 농담한 거였습니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 음.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 씹혔어~!
<samahui> 화장실이 공부는 젤 잘되죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work_Seony> samahui, ㅋㅋ 치질을 걸려봤어야 알죠
<ahoops_> 앞으로는 램 32기가 넘어가는 사람들은..
<samahui> 치질은 장실에 오래 있으면 걸려요 ㅋ ㅋ  ㅋ
<ahoops_> 이그너야 이그너
<Work_Seony> 화장실은 걍 무념무상.  아무 생각 없이 멍때리고 있는 순간이 가장 많은 곳이죠
<Work_Seony> 똥 때리면서 동시에 멍도 때리고.
<samahui> 전 이상하게 버릇을 잘못들여서 화장실에서 책읽지 않으면 소식이 없어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work_Seony> 뇌도 쉴 수 있는 그런 곳 ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 저는 화장실에서 전화질 하는 습관을 들여놔서..
<ipeter> ahoops_: 다행이 16기가네요.
<Work_Seony> 화장실만 가면 이 친구 저 친구 죄다 전화... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 전 4+1기가 ㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 저는 6+4에요
<samahui> 이번에 엘리트북에 8*4 도전해 볼가 생각중입니다
<ahoops_> 어떻게 6+4가 되요.
<ipeter> 이클립스 2개 가상머신 윈도우8 한개, 크롬 이것저것 쓰니 램이 7.3기가 사용중이네요.
<Work_Seony> 6+4 = 64
<Work_Seony> ㅋ
<ahoops_> 아아~~~
<Work_Seony> 파이썬에서는 문자열도 더하기가 되잖아요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ipeter: 이거바여..32기가 넘어가면 불순한거임.
<samahui> 엘리트북 16기가로 내려놔서 뭔가 답답해요
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> 이냥반들이!!
<samahui> 다시 도전 풀업으로 돌아가야 겠어요
<ipeter> ahoops_: 그러게 다행이 전 16기가 램을 써요..ㅋㅋㅋ 불순하지 않습니다.
<samahui> 저도 지금 노트북들은 다 16기가 맞춰놨어요
<samahui> 새로산거 맞춰주느라 엘리트북도 16으로 내려왔죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그나저나 노트북 요즘 정말 싸네요
<samahui> 예전에 제가 원하는 모델이면 항상 500만원 넘었는데 200 조금 넘으면 구입가능한 정도네요
<Work_Seony> 저는 이만 갑니다.  어머니 오셔서 또 구경시켜드리러 고고씽 해야하네요
<samahui> 잘댕겨오세요
<Work_Seony> 넵 나중에 뵈요
<samahui> 저도 그럼 일좀하다올게요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ipeter> samahui: 나중에 모델좀 가르쳐주세요!
<samahui> ? 무슨모델이요?
<ahoops_> ipeter: 물들지마세요~~
<ahoops_> 불순해짐.
<ipeter> samahui: 괜찮다고 추천해주시는 모델 참고하겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<ipeter> samahui: 놋북이 하나정도 필요하거든요..ㅠ
<ipeter> samahui: 근데 제가 잘 모르다보니 도움이 필요합니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 멋모르고 물들지도 몰라요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 체엑~
<samahui> 간단합니다. HP 엘리트북 라인업중 w붙은 모델이나 Z book이라는 모델, 델은 레티튜드 라는 모델라인업, 그리고 델의 에일리언웨어
<samahui> 그밖에 LENOVO로 넘어간 씽크패드 워크스테이션모델인 W 가 있습니다
<samahui> 정부다 작업 환경에만 특화시킨 모델들입니다
<samahui> 그래서 고사양 고가격 고안전성 입니다
<samahui> 이상!
<samahui> 전 일하러 갑니다
<ahoops_> 고생들하세요.
<samahui> 고생하세요~
<ipeter> 수고하세요!
<ahoops_> 16기가램보다 32기가램이 가지고 더 행복할수있는것인가 더 불순할수있는것인가!
<ahoops_> 아휴.
<ahoops_> 아침부터 정신줄놓은듯..
<ipeter> 32기가.. 제수준에서는 남아돌듯 하네요.
<ipeter> 지금 16기가 사용하는데
<ipeter> 절반만 사용하고 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 그니깐 32기가는 안된단깐요.
<ahoops_> 앙대요 앙대~
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하셨나요? 오후도 즐겁게 힘차게 보내세요~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아이코
<ipeter> 오후에는 정신없네요.
<samahui_> 오늘도 정말 시간이 잘가는군요
<samahui_> 일이 많으니까 시간이 후다닥 가네요. 좋아해야 하는건지 아닌지... ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 전 오늘 야근 확정입니다.
<ipeter> 금요일까지요.
<samahui> 힘내세요
<samahui_> 전 거진 매일 밤샘하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아이코..
<ipeter> 번데기 앞에서 주름잡았군요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 이번주나 다음주까지는
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 곁에서(?) 힘이 되어드리지요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 왼쪽 햄스트링 근육이 손상되었다네요..
<samahui> 근육손상은 제대로 치요 안하면 나중에 큰일납니다 치료 잘하세요
<bluedusk> 이미 5~6개월정도 지나서...ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui> 별거 아니라고 돌아댕기다가 꽤 오래 다리 아픈적이 있어서 잘압니다. 은근 신경쓰이고 무지 아프죠.
<bluedusk> ㅡㅜ
<samahui> 전 농구하다 드리볼돌파하는데 상대방이 무릎으로 허벅지를 찍어버렸었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 농구는
<bluedusk> 젊은이들이 운동인듯..ㅠ_ㅠ
<ipeter> 모조리 잘하세요.
<ipeter> 추운 겨울인데..
<samahui> 추워도 일요일은 체육관 빌려서 하고 있습니다
<samahui> 나이가 더 들어도 할까 생각중입니다. 같이하는 형님은 벌써 40중반 넘어가고 있거든요
<ipeter> samahui: 자기관리 정말 최고시군요.
<samahui> 그래도 열심히 잘뛰시는거 보면 저도 그때까지는 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui: 어느덧 운동 멈춘지 두달 다되갑니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 그에 비하면 전 무릎인대손상에 허벅지부상에 손가락 부상까지 ㅜㅜ 관리 정말 못하면서 하고 있습니다
<samahui> 다만 뛰고 달리면서 슛하거나 블록하는 그 느낌이 좋아서 농구를 버릴수가 없네요
<jypie> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요..?
<jypie> 하하...
<samahui_> 퇴근시간 이군요. 다들 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요.
<Seony> 오예~ ㅋ
<samahui_> Seony: 뭐 즐거운 일이라도 있으세요?
<Seony> 다들 넷스플릿 당해서요 ㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 집이세요?
<Seony> 한아얄씨랑 단군넷 쓰던 시절부터, 넷스플릿 주르륵 당하면 살아남은 사람들끼리 외치죠.  오예~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네
<samahui_> 오예~
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하와이 취업에 관련한 장문의 글을 블로그에 올렸더니, 문의 메일이 종종 오네요
<Seony> 의료민영화 되고나서부터 2건이... ㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 요즘 우리나라는 모든걸 다 돈가진자 중심으로 가는거 같아서 씁쓸합니다.
<samahui_> 거기다 공기업은 다 팔아먹을 기세네요
<Seony> 글쵸...  더 중요한건 국가의 기간사업을 팔아먹는거 같아서 더 걱정입니다...
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 웃긴게 예산이나 재정문제를 야기한 지방자치제는 손볼생각안하고 민영화로 가진자에게 기업팔아먹을 수법만 연구하는거 같아서 참 한심하네요
<samahui_> 이민갈까 싶어요
<samahui_> 솔직히 그런 생각이 들기 시작하네요
<samahui_> 공무원 윗대가리들이랑 정치하는 놈들이 모든 사태발생시 책임지는 시스템도입이 시급합니다. 그렇게만 해도 정말 지금보다 훨씬 재정문제등이 생기지 않을텐데 아쉽네요
<samahui_> 걍 이민갈까 싶어져요.
<samahui_> 이런저런 불만이나 고민이 있어도 밥을 맛나게 먹으며 즐거운 생각으로 바꿔봐야 겠네요. 맛난거 먹으면 기분이 좋아지지요!
<samahui_> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다. 다들 즐거운 저녁식사들 하세요.
<ipeter> 전 맛없는거 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 그냥 배만 채우면 된다는 그런거.
<ipeter> 이제 등록된지 반달 정도 되었습니다.
<ipeter> 아. 창 안보고 썼다가 잘못썼네요.
<jasonjang> autowiz_2011, 내 늦게 봤어요. 언제 한번 날짜 맞춰서 Local 에서 한잔 해요. 내 쏘께요. 단, 으~ ㄷㄷㄷ 12월에는 빈 날짜가 없는 것 같아요. 매일 술! 쩝
<autowiz_2011> 12월이면 대부분 시간이 없지요
<sky2blue> 테스트입니다.
<autowiz_2011> 어 다시 오셨다
<autowiz_2011> 방가방가 라고 하기엔 너무 늦은 시간인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> 설마 사무실은 아니시지요? ^^
<ipeter> gngn
<ipeter> 후후
<ipeter> 집 사무실이예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 자고 싶은데 잘 수가 없네요.
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 혹시 페이스북이나 sns 하시나요?
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 놀러갈까요?
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 와도 별로 볼께 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> https://www.facebook.com/autowiz
<autowiz_2011> 싸이는 탈퇘했던거 같고
<autowiz_2011> 트윗은 계정은 있으나 손놓은지 몇년은 된거 같네요
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 커걱
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 눈부신 훈남이시네요.
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 덜덜덜덜덜
<autowiz_2011> 훈남이라니요 길거리 돌아다니면 쳐다보지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 친구 신청했습니다.
<ipeter> 오늘도 야근이신가요..?
<autowiz_2011> 네 뭐 급한불 끄고 나면 야근 없을줄 알았더니 야근이 있기는 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 급한불 있어도 일안하게되네요.
<ipeter> 연말연시 완전 늘어졌습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 연말 연시 라고 나태해졌다가
<autowiz_2011> 6.25가 일어난다는 식상한 말을 하고 싶지는 않습니다만. 할껀 하는 주의라...  일에 치이다 보니 별로 연말 같지도 않네요
<ipeter> 이젠 저도 벼락치기 해야겠죠.
<ipeter> 그래서 죽었습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 아템사서 다시 부활 하시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제 쿼리 보셨나요?
<ipeter> 여기 채팅방에서요?
<autowiz_2011> 아이고 이제 봤습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 제 이름은 국가 기밀이라 알려드릴 수 없습니다. 쿨럭
<ipeter> 음...?
<ipeter> 페북 이름이 실명 아니신가요?
<autowiz_2011> 거기 이름도 나와요??
<autowiz_2011> 데굴데굴
<ipeter> sgj님 아니신가요?
<autowiz_2011> 맞습니다. 그냥 웃자고 한 소리 에요 하하
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 급 졸음이 쏟아집니다.
<ipeter> 이만 잠자리에 들께요.
<ipeter> 내일 아침 일찍(?) 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 네 잘 주무시구요
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 만나뵙게되어 반가웠습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 잘 주무세용~
<ipeter> 자주 뵙고 인사 올리겠습니다!
<ipeter> 네네! 수고하세요!! ^_^
<samahui_> 밤셈에 가장 중요한 간식을 빼놓다니.... 살빠질까 겁납니다..응?
<autowiz_2011> 살빠지면 좋지요
<samahui_> 일하다 뭐 좀 먹고 싶은 출출함이 찾아오면 집중안되요
<samahui_> 미리미리 맛난것 좀 비축해놓고 일해야 합니다. 오랜 밤샘의 노하우 ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 뇌에 필요한 정도의 탄수화물과 초컬릿만 있으면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 글고보니 초코우유를 사다놨었죠. 휴게실 냉장고에 사다놓은지 오래 되었는데 아직 그대로 있을지...
<autowiz_2011> 굳어 있을지도 모르겠네요.
<samahui_> 저번에 냉장고에 컵케익이 있길래 아싸 하고 좋아라하면서 먹고났더니... 이사님 것이더군요
<samahui_> 고맙게 먹었다고 인사드렸습니다
<autowiz_2011> 냉장고에 있는거 막먹다가는 큰일 납니다
<samahui_> 막먹지는 않습니다. 어디까지나 먹음직스럽고 유통기한 안지난 놈들만 먹습니다.
<samahui_> 보통 여직원들 간식이 많더군요.
<samahui_> 다이어트 한다고 밥은 안먹으면서 간식은 무지챙겨먹습니다. 과연 살빼려는건지 아니면 찌려는건지 순간 난해하더군요
<autowiz_2011> 그 여직원 간식 마음대로 먹는걸 아주 질색을 하더라구요
<samahui_> 네 그래서 간절한 눈빛으로 주인을 찾아가 묻습니다.
<samahui_> 나 먹어도되? 하고
<samahui_> 보통 안되요 못하기 때문에 잘먹힙니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 그러시다가 잡아먹히시는건 아니신지?? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 가끔 맛난거 사줘서 괜찮습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 그런 방법이 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 출장댕겨와도 꼬박꼬박 향수등 선물공양도 합니다
<autowiz_2011> 아참 향수 주문했어야하는데
<samahui_> 글고보니 이번 크리스마스 선물은 향수나 하나 사줘야 겠습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 다 떨어 질때 되갈거 같아서 미리 사놓고 기다려야합니당 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 그냥 주는날 백화점가서 사옵니다. 신경 덜쓰이고 좋습니다.
<samahui_> 조금 싸게 사겠다고 인터넷뒤지고 할 여유도 시간도 이유도 없습니다. 그냥 마음에 들만한 좋은 향나는거 직접 맡아보고 사주는게 좋더군요.
<autowiz_2011> 제 여침님은 이미 한가지로 고정되어 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 글고보니 좋아하는 향수 종류가 한정적이더군요
<samahui_> 가끔 심술로 특이한 향의 향수도 사주고 싶지만... 생각해보니 주로 냄새 맡을 사람이 저라는 사실에 참고 있습니다 .
<autowiz_2011> 흐흐흐
<samahui_> 또 슬슬 일좀하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 누워서 침밷기 라는건가요
<autowiz_2011> 네 수고하십시요~
<samahui_> 수고하세요
<DarkCircle> ahoooooooops님 요즘에 안들어오시는걸 보면 뭔가 재밌는걸 하시나보네요 (...)
<samahui_> 사람사서 측량작업 하신다더니 감감 무소식인거보면 열심히 일하고 계신가 봅니다.
<samahui_> 요즘은 자주 안보이시네요
<autowiz_2011> 퇴근 합니다~ 좋은 꿈들 꾸세요~
<autowiz_2011> 저도 좋은꿈 한번 꿔볼랍니다.
<autowiz_2011> 인생 한번 뿐이고 . 인생 한방이라는데 꿈이라는 꿈은 모조리 꿔볼랍니다.
<autowiz_2011> (악몽은 -_-??   ㅠㅠ)
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 눈내리는 이쁜아침입니다~ 행복한 하루 되세요 ~~~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요.  눈이 오는 군요...
<samahui> 올해는 눈이 많이 오는군요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-19
<autowiz_2011> 오늘은 아침부터 눈이 좀 와서
<autowiz_2011> 차운전 하다가 살짝 미끄러지기도 하고 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날이 추워서 그런지 녹지않고 쌓이는군요
<autowiz_2011> 서울은 저녁까지 추운데다가 저녁까지 눈온다는데 걱정이에요
<samahui> 뭘 걱정하십니까? 그냥 또 밤샘하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 기상현상이 이상해서 중동에도 눈이 왔던거 같은데
<samahui> 혹시 모르니 기대해보세요. 하와이에도 내릴지 누가 압니까? ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 투모로우 영화 보면
<autowiz_2011> 완전 기상 대박이 일어나던데요
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ 여기도 요즘 밤에 추워요
<Work_Seony> 도저히 팬티만 입고 잘 수 없는 수준 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ^^;; 저희랑 추운 기준이 많이 다르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> 헐.. 여기는 전기장판 없으면 못잘 정도거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아침에 일어나면 살짝 겨울이란게 이런거구나 하는 느낌을 갖습니다 ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 영하의 날씨가 어떤지 까먹었어요.  이제 실감이 안가네요
<autowiz_2011> 서원님 하와이 가신지 몇년정도 돼셨나요?
<Work_Seony> 2007년에 왔어요
<Work_Seony> 그 이후로 지금까지 한 번도 겨울을 겪어본적이 없네요.
<autowiz_2011> 군대 있을때 기억은 쉽게 안사라진다고 하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> 그때를 기억해 보심이 -_-;;
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ 날씨만 떠올리기에는 수많은 추억들이...
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요. 좋은아침입니다
<ahoops_> 네네 좋은 아침입니다.
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 어제..
<ahoops_> 어머님 모시고 참한 여자 한분? 모시고 리조트가서 신나게 놀고왔는데.
<ahoops_> 질투심;;이 쩔어서 오늘 아침부터 바로 반응이 대단하군요.
<ahoops_> 그냥 가서 놀고온것뿐인데 이유없이 일방적으로 무시당했습니다.
<ahoops_> 그래서 저도 이젠.
<ahoops_> 32기가님들 무시하고 살라구요.
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<ahoops_> 질투심이 너무 쩔어서 그냥 한여자랑 놀고왔을뿐인데..그 여자빼곤 다 앙탈모드.
<ahoops_> 제가 잘났다는게 아니구 얘네들 문화자체가 질투가 엄청 유명할정도로 심하거든요.
<ahoops_> 안녕하지못하다구 대자보하나쓰던가해야지..
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 수고하셨어요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 브라켓이라는 IDE 아세요?
<Seony> 아니 잘 모르겠는데.  프로그래밍 할 일이 없어서  ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 아맞다맞다. 그랬었죠.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 이게 ST 2와 비슷한 녀석이거든요. 오픈소스이고. 언제 시간 있으시면 한 번 설치해보세요. (Windows, Linux, OS X 모두 지원해요)
<Seony> 오 그래?  플러그인도 있고?
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 네. 패키지 컨트롤 기능이 기본 탑재되어 있어요.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: http://brackets.io
<Seony> 보고있어 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 무엇보다 디자인이 예쁘네요. 그리고 지금 많은 인기를 얻고 있고 오픈소스라서 빠르게 업데이트가 진행 될 것 같고요.
<Seony> 나중에 사무실 가서 우분투에서 띄워봐야겠다
<Seony> 일단은 난 ST2를 샀으니까 ST2를 위주로 쓸 것 같아
<Seony> 에디터 하나만 파고들어서 잘쓰는 에디터가 하나 있는게 중요하거든
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 아무래도 그렇죠.
<Seony> 생각같아선 vi를 메인으로 쓰고싶은데, 맥용 vi가 좀 구려
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 버전탓이에요?
<Seony> 버전탓이 아니라, 최신버전 나온지 오래됐어
<Seony> 근데 그 최신버전이 충돌이 잦아
<Seony> 근데 ST2의 cmd+d가 너무 좋아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> MacVim 지금 알아보니까 누가 꾸준히 하고있네
<Ferendevelop> 아하.
<Ferendevelop> 그랬군요.
<Ferendevelop> vi를 잘 안 써서..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 서버엔지니어 쪽으로 안나갈거면 vi 안써도 상관없지
<Seony> 오히려 ide를 잘 다루는게 중요하지
<Ferendevelop> 고민이에요
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 일단 이쁘면 깔아봐야지 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> bluedusk: 정말 이뻐요.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 좋군요
<samahui_web> 퇴근시간이 다가오고 있습니다
<samahui_web> 마무리 잘 하시고 즐거운 저녁들 되세요.
<Seony> 사무용 시스템을 웹인터페이스로 만드는데, 배경을 까만색으로 하니까 폼은 나네요.  근데 까만배경으로 해도 될지 모르겠군요
<ipeter> 1peterp2nn
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> anjwl?
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋ
<ipeter> 졸린 하루네요.
<ipeter> 저녁밥먹고 왔습니다.
<Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Work_Seony: ST 3 사용해보셨어요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-20
<autowiz_2011> omg ubuntu 에서
<autowiz_2011> omg 는 oh my god 인 건가요?
<autowiz_2011> 사이트 들어가서 찾아봤는데도 딱히 뭐 나오는건 없더라구요.
<samahui> 오브젝트 메니지먼트 그룹하면 OMG죠
<samahui> 근데 OMG! UBUNTU에서 OMG는 오마이갓이 맞을거도 같은데요 ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2011> ahoops 님 오랜만입니다. 어제인가 ahoops님 바빠서 못오시나 보다 하고 다들 이야기 했었드랬지요
<autowiz_2011> 건강히 잘 지내시지요?
<autowiz_2011> 아항 object management group 이겠네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> ahoops_: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 아 왜 나한테 인사를;
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 살짝 당황했어요.
<ahoops_> autowiz_2011: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> Ferendevelop: 훙.
<autowiz_2011> 으흐흐흐 a + tab 하셨구나
<ahoops_> 네 ㅋ
<autowiz_2011> 저는 갑자기 한동안 안들어오셔서 조금 걱정했었는데
<ahoops_> 어머님이 오셔서요.
<autowiz_2011> 바쁜일 땜에 못오시는거같가도 말씀하시더라구요
<ahoops_> 매일매일 수행중입니다.
<autowiz_2011> 같다고
<autowiz_2011> 클럽못가시는거에요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 클럽 못가죠 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 어디가 조용하고 시원하냐!! 하고 물으시면, 오늘 날씨로 보아하니~ 저쪽동네로 오늘은 가셔서 그늘에서 망고쉐이크하나 드셔야할것같아요~
<ahoops_> 따라가서 전 와이파이 터지게해드리고;;
<Ferendevelop> 이번 주 우분투 행사 참여하시는 분 계시나요?
<ahoops_> 어머님은 카톡하시고 전 와이파이 시그널 쫓아댕기고~ 요 몇일 이러고 살고있습니다;;
<ahoops_> 우분투도 행사하나요?
<ahoops_> 요즘은 리눅스관련 행사같은거 많이 줄지 않았나요..
<autowiz_2011> 매달
<autowiz_2011> 세미나 합니다 커뮤니티 사람들 20~30명 정도 모여서
<ahoops_> 그렇군요..
<autowiz_2011> 간만에 이번달은 갈 수 있을까 생각중입니다.
<ahoops_> 물론 여자사람 멤버는 없죠?
<autowiz_2011> 있을때도 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 액면은 여자사람이고 진실은..;;
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 저 보시면 아는 척 한 번 해주세요. ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: Mac + iPhone 유저에 아마 거기서 제일 어려보일꺼에요.
<Ferendevelop> 아마..
<Ferendevelop> 아마..
<Ferendevelop> 살이 많고.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=092&aid=0002042816
<ahoops_> 백억픽셀;;
<ahoops_> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 백억화소면...레티나 터지시겠어요.
<ahoops_> 쏘아올린 위성 카메라의 해상도가 백억개래요..
<autowiz_2011> 제일 어리시다라...
<autowiz_2011> 저희 모임 간혹 중학생들 오시던데
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 아앗. 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2011: 그러면 코오롱 패딩 + 볼 살이 매우 많고 안경잽이
<wj> ㅎㅇ
<wj> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<wj> 규칙을 지금 보았네요.
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세요
<wj> 리눅스 기반 프로그램 개발을 하려면 필요한 개발 스킬이 모가 있을지 궁금합니다.
<q1w2e3> 우와 ;
<wj> c++ , 파이썬, 커널 스크립트 모 이런거 ...
<autowiz_2011> 어떤걸 만들고 싶으신건가요?
<wj> 아에 초짜라 아는게 하나도 없어서 시간 되시면 리눅스 개발자란 어떤건지 ... 어떠한 공부를 해야 하는지...
<wj> 당장 하고 싶은건 , 리눅스 개발자로의 취직 입니다.
<wj> 만들고 싶은건... 아직 만들어 보지도 않아서 잘 모르겠네요..
<wj> 리눅스 개발자가 되려면 어떠한 수순으로 해야 하는지....부터가 궁금합니다.
<autowiz_2011> 조금 막연하긴 하네요
<autowiz_2011> 네트웍 관련 프로그램인지
<autowiz_2011> 방화벽등의 네트웍 장비인지
<autowiz_2011> 웹서버 도 있고 . OS 관련 프로그램도 있고
<autowiz_2011> 각해당분야에 대해선 rfc 몇개정도의 지식이 필요하구요.
<autowiz_2011> 나머진 그냥 언어에 대한 이해 조금 리눅스 개발 라이브러리 에 대해좀 이해하고
<autowiz_2011> 음...    저도 개발자는 아니라서 대충 이렇지 않을까 하고 말씀드리는겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> wj: 정확히 어떤 일을 하고 싶으시다는 말씀이신가요?
<autowiz_2011> 우선 심심풀이로
<autowiz_2011> 리눅스에서 eclipse 설치하시고 설정하시고
<autowiz_2011> hello world 한번 찍어주시고
<autowiz_2011> (은근 설치하는데 몇시간 걸릴겁니다 )
<autowiz_2011> 샘플 소스 웹에서 구해다가 컴파일 해보시고
<autowiz_2011> 만들고 싶은 프로그램 비슷한거 gnu 걸로 소스 찾아서
<autowiz_2011> 소스 컴파일 해보시고
<autowiz_2011> 소스 수정해서 재 컴파일 해보시고
<autowiz_2011> 이러면 한 2주 에서 한달 정도 지나가실겁니다.
<autowiz_2011> 이 질문은 한달후에 다시 받겠습니다. 다만 진행하면서 막히는 부분은 그때그때 질문 하셔용~
<autowiz_2011> 이번에 거의 sendmail 만한걸 특정부분 소스 수정해서 운영서버에 돌린다고 eclipse 처음 깔아본 -_-;;
<autowiz_2011> 재순님 안녕하세요
<q1w2e3> 저기 게임 서버 프로그래밍을 검색하다가 리눅스에서 한다고 들었는데 어떤식으로 되는지 알수 있을까요 ??
<ipeter> 혹시...마우스 추천 해주실 수 있나요?
<autowiz_2011> 게임 서버는 그냥
<autowiz_2011> 서버입니다.
<autowiz_2011> ipeter 하이요
<autowiz_2011> 전 마우스 추천은 오직 하나
<wj> ferendevelop : 그렇네요.. 좀 더 생각 해보고 질문 드리겠습니다..
<autowiz_2011> 로지텍 mx518
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2011> 3개나 가지고 있어요
<ipeter> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/sculpt-ergonomic-mouse
<autowiz_2011> 나머진 다들 고만고만
<wj> autowiz : 감사합니다 !
<ipeter> 요넘은 어떤가요?
<autowiz_2011> 아 서버
<autowiz_2011> 게임서버 소스가 있습니다.
<autowiz_2011> 그걸 받아다가 mysql 같은 디비 프로그램 설치해서
<autowiz_2011> 실행 시키면 사설 게임서버가 되는겁지요.
<q1w2e3> 오오 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2011> 저는 직접 돌려본적은 없어서 자세히는 모릅니다.
<autowiz_2011> 그냥 리눅스에서 기본적으로 apm 서버 돌리리는거랑 비슷하다고 보시면 됩니다.
<wj> 리눅스 개발자분들께서는 리눅스 개발자로서 최고의 직장은 어디 이신가요 ?
<autowiz_2011> ipeter : 제가 좀 ms 많이 싫어하는건 인정하는데
<autowiz_2011> 리눅방에서 ms 윈됴 마크 달린 마우스 어떠냐고 물어보면 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> wj 해외는 레드햇이나 캐노니컬 아닐까요?
<autowiz_2011> 구글 에도 리눅스 개발자 있겠죠? 설마 없지는 않을거 같네요
<autowiz_2011> 그렇게 큰곳 아니라도 개발은 잘만하면
<autowiz_2011> 돈도 많이 벌고 좋습니다.
<wj> 레드햇 에서 개발 업무라면 , 커널 개발이나 이런 업무들 일까요 ?
<autowiz_2011> 국내에서 리눅스 커널 관련 개발자들은 대우 상당히 좋다고 들었습니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<wj> 그럼 리눅스 개발중 대우가 좋다 나 돈많이번다 ! 는 커널개발자 일까요 ?
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 근데 캐노니컬에서 제대로된 마우스가 그냥 기념품 수준으로 나오니...
<autowiz_2011> 가능하면 직접 그립은 해보고 사시는게 좋긴 합니다.
<ipeter> autowiz_2011: 검색해봤는데 참 무섭게 생겼네요.
<autowiz_2011> 개인적으론 ms 마우스들은 제손과 맞지 않았습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 아크 마우스는 어떠세요?
<autowiz_2011> 아크도 개인적으론 완전 별로 였습니다.접히긴 하나 불편합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그렇군요.
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 Apple Magic M..죄송합니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저...
<ipeter> 마우스가 높은놈보다는 좀 낮은놈을 사용하고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 지금 델 싸구려 유선 마우스 쓰는데
<Ferendevelop> 얍시리하게 생긴거요?
<ipeter> 버튼이 드세고
<ipeter> 마우스 높이도 높아서 좀 불편하거든요.
<ipeter> 네. 폭도 좁고, 높이도 낮은놈이면 좋겠는데...
<q1w2e3> 저랑 마우스가 비슷하시네요 ㅋㅋ; 델 제품이 원래 그런가봐요 ??
<ipeter> 외국 제품이라 그런지 좀 덩치가 큽니다.
<autowiz_2011> 아 mx518 이  프린팅이 좀 특이합니다.
<autowiz_2011> 저도 처음에 뭐 저따구야 했는데 쓰다보니 프린팅은 전혀 신경도 안쓰게 되구요.
<autowiz_2011> 일단 한번 써보기엔 좀 비쌀지도 ㅠㅠ
<q1w2e3> 헉 검색해보니 제가 생각하는 마우스 가격이 아니네요 비싼 만큼 좋은건가요 ?
<autowiz_2011> 비싼것들이 좋긴 합니다만.
<autowiz_2011> 가격만큼의 가치가 있는경우는 얼마나 될까 저도 회의적입니다.
<samahui> 전 잠시 일보러 나갔다 올께요. 다들 즐거운 오후시간들 되세요 ~
<Seony> 리붓합니다.
<autowiz_2011> 금요일 저녁인데 조용~ 하네요
<Seony> 다들 불금을 즐기시나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 블금
<autowiz_2011> 저번주는 13일의 금요일 이었다면서요
<autowiz_2011> ㅎㅋㅎㅋ
<h1skies> ls
<DarkCircle> ls!
<DarkCircle> 오랜만에 보네요
<DarkCircle> 약/ㅈ 이거보단 양호
<DarkCircle> 니 -미 라든가 .
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 써니님은 퇴근하셨나보군요
<DarkCircle> 후아
<Seony> 네 한 5시간 전에요
<autowiz_2011> 불금들 잘 보내세요
<autowiz_2011> 저도 퇴근 후훗
<autowiz_2011> 오늘은 야근 없겠지
<samahui> 외근지 입니다. 농땡이 중 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 보니 오늘부로 윈엠프(winamp) 서비스 종료내요.
<samahui> 대학  제 노트북에서 가장 많이 돌아가던 녀석인데 어느순간부터 사용을 안하다 잊고 있었는데 우연히 오늘부로 사라진다는 뉴스를 보게 되었네요.
<Seony> 오늘 보셨군요.  며칠 된 뉴스입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 딱 없어지느날 봤네요
<samahui> 마지막 버젼을 받아볼까하고 가봤더니 버젼번호가 맘에 안들어 관뒀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 번호가 뭔데요?
<samahui> 예전에 5.666 이요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마지막으로 돌렸던게 2007년인가 그럴꺼예요. 그때 인터넷 방송에 빠져서 썼던게 마지막이네요
<samahui> 벌써 몇년간 존재 자체를 잊고 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그때 버젼은 아직 cd로 구워서 보관중입니다만... 다시 깔일이 없었네요
<Seony> 저도 존재를 잊고산지 오래에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대학때 가장 많이 썼던거 같아요
<samahui> 동아리 방에가면 항상 최신곡이나 자신들이 좋아하는 곳 다운받아서 윈엠프로 돌려놓고 그랬었죠
<Seony> 저는 그냥 재생용으로만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어느날부터인가 곰과 mplay에게 자리를 빼앗기더니 그 곰마져 팟에게 자리를 내주고 말았죠.
<samahui> 요즘은 컴자체가 미디어기기로 기능을 폰에게 빼앗겨버렸지만 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날에 윈앰프 스킨 바꾸고 할 때 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 많이 바꾸고 그랬었죠. 전 당시 락을 좋아라해서 락스피릿가득한 해골모양으로다가... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아직 스킨 어딘가에 있을껀디 예전 CD들을 창고에 넣어놔서 어디있는지도 못 찾을거 같아요. 아니 시디가 무사하리란 보장을 못하겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 제 씨디는 보물1호입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 예전부터 시디를 다 뫃아놓기는 했는데 언제인가 햇살에 시디 날아가는거 보고서는 하드로 중요한건 다 옮겼습니다.
<samahui> 오랜기간 보관은 하드가 났겠더군요. 다만 하드 보호할 케이스까지 필요하게되서 결국 어마어마한 크기와무게의 짐이 되버리는게 함정이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그밖에 것들은 시디로 그대로 가지고 있는데 이놈들 창고에 넣어둔지 좀 되서 ... 아마도 다 죽었을거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 즐거운 금요일 저녁들 보내세요 ^^ 전 이만 갑니다~~~~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<g0migo> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<zeromon> 후~ 즐거운 크리스마스가 다가옵니다.
<Seony> 오옷 크리스마스가 즐거우시군요! ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 우선 분위기가 남다르잖아요
<zeromon> 거리도 활력이 넘치고
<zeromon> 한 해를 천천히 마무리 하면서 맛있는 것도 먹고 푹 쉴 수 있잖아요
<zeromon> 근데 아쉽게도 한 해가 휘딱 흘러서 좀 그렇긴 하네요
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 좀 들뜨죠
<zeromon> ^^
<zeromon> 한 3주 정도 연말에는 쉬니깐 항상 기다려지기도 하구요
<g0migo> 이번 크리스마스도 케빈이랑 보내야겠어요 하하하
<Seony> 아... 3주나... 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 케빈이도 보고 놓쳤던 영화도 보고
<zeromon> ^^
<Seony> 케빈이 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 그건 그렇고 우분투 채널이 무지 썰렁 해 졌네요
<Seony> 네 요즘은 죄다 페북으로 몰리는 분위기에요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요. 페북은 사용을 안해서
<zeromon> 새로운 사이트에 가입하기 무지 귀찮아하는 본인입니다.
<Seony> 뭐든 동호회 사이트 하나 필요하다싶음 페북에서 만드는 추세입니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그렇군요
<zeromon> 그럼 우분투 포럼 게시판도 그런 이유로 썰렁했나보군요
<zeromon> 그리고 어제 좀 안좋은 게시판 글을 읽고 많이 실망했다는 .... 말 해도 괜찮은지 모르지만 libhwp관련 글을 읽고 그냥 상심했습니다.
<zeromon> 저는 거의 유령 회원이지만... 안 좋은 소식이라. 뭔가 아쉬어 지네요.
<zeromon> 다시 우분투 커뮤니티에 비상을 내년에는 기대해 봅니다.
<Seony> 아... 그 사건 터진지 좀 됐죠
<g0migo> 저는 우분투 설치해보고 우분투코리아 처음 와봤는데 좋네요 ㅎ
<zeromon> 제가 워낙 뜸하게 들러서 이제서야 글을 읽어 봤어요
<Seony> g0migo: 우분투 포럼 웹사이트요?
<Seony> zeromon: 워낙 논란이 된 사안이라 말하기가 좀 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> Seony: 그냥 뭐라고 말하고 싶지는 않아요. 제가 모르는게 워낙 많을 거라. 그냥 현상이 좀 아쉬어 보여요
<zeromon> 저는 데비안 유저이지만 인기있는 한국 리눅스 커뮤니티가 있다는 것만으로 항상 기분이 좋습니다.
<zeromon> 계속 잘 유지해 나가면 좋겠어요.
<g0migo> Seony:넵! 이렇게 하는게 맞나요 ?
<g0migo> 아니구나 ;
<Seony> 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> g0migo: 탭키를 치면 닉네임을 자동으로 완성해줍니다
<Seony> g로 시작하는 분이 한 분 뿐이니까 g<TAB> 치면 자동으로 완성되죠
<g0migo> Seony, 오!
<g0migo> 감사합니다 ㅎ
<zeromon> 오 이런게 진정한 커뮤니티의 모습입니다
<zeromon> 작은 것들을 공유하며 서로 배워가는
<g0migo> 허허헣 자주 들어와야겠어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 네 자주 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기 대부분 직장인들이시니까 말이 없을 때도 많거든요
<zeromon> 하하
<Seony> 그냥 접속 걸어두시다보면 가끔 대화가 생깁니다 ㅎ
<g0migo> 넵ㅎㅎ 곧 방학이니 느긋하게 공부하면서 종종 대화도 참여 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학생이시군요
<g0migo> 네 ㅎㅎ 선생님이 운영체제가 다른게 있다고 하셔서 설치해봤는데 신기하고 재밌네요 ㅎ
<zeromon> g0migo: 좋은 선생님을 만났군요
<zeromon> g0migo: 리눅스 세상에 푹 빠지시길
<g0migo> 지금 이것저것 깔아보는데 평소에 쓰던 윈도우랑 달라서 조금 어렵지만 해보면 신기하고 좋네요 컴퓨터가 좀더 빨라 진거 같아요
<Seony> 하드웨어 자원을 좀 덜 써서 그래요
<zeromon> g0migo: 궁금한 것들 망설이지 마시고 여기서 물어보시면 답을 찾을 수 있으실 거예요.
<g0migo> Seony,  zeromon  감사합니다 ㅎ!
<zeromon> 지하에 숨어있는 많은 고수들이 갑자기 나타나서 답을 해 줄 듯
<g0migo> 오오 !
<Seony> 내일 출근하면 오픈스택 갖고 씨름해야하는데, 벌써부터 스트레스 받는군요
<g0migo> ;;; 오픈스택이 먼가요 ??
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택이 지딴에는 자동화를 쫌 했다 그러는데
<DarkCircle> 실제론 그렇지 않더군요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 만지는 순간부터가 멘붕
<Seony> 음... 설명하기 무쟈게 어려운데요, 쉽게 말하자면 컴퓨터를 가상으로 돌리는 프로그램을 자동화시켜주는 시스템이에요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 그놈의 자동화 때문에 아주 골치에요
<Seony> 대쉬보드는 무쟈게 느려터지지, 어떤 인스턴스는 뻑하면 죽지..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 자동화는 "미신" 취급받죠 ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 대쉬보드를 안쓰는 방법을 쓰는가보더라고요
<DarkCircle> 대쉬보드쪽 메뉴얼도 좀 뭐랄까 ...
<Seony> 미란티스 열라 갈궈서 걔네들 엔지니어들 여럿이서 지금 패치 중이에요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 개떡같다고 해야 하나 ... 냠...
<g0migo> 오오 신기하네요;;
<Seony> 이래서 돈주고 VMware 쓰면 좋은거...
<DarkCircle> 처음에 설치메뉴얼 건드렸다가 -_- 설치메뉴얼이 이건 뭐 기한도 없고 버전 리밋도 없고
<Seony> 역시 돈이면 다 해결되죠
<DarkCircle> 걍 있는대로 고쳐다가 번역하라고 .. 브랜치도 안쪼개주고 ..
<Seony> 솔직히 오픈스택은 좀 실망했어요.  남들은 잘 쓰는지 모르겠지만...
<DarkCircle> 아마 우리나라에 메뉴얼 이해하시는 분 그다지 안많을거예요
<DarkCircle> 실제로 제대로 붙잡고 읽으면
<g0migo> 오픈스택이란 녀석은 많은 문제를 가지고 있는 녀석인가보네요 ㄷㄷ?
<DarkCircle> 무슨 소린지 못알아듣게 되는게 정상인데
<DarkCircle> 대충 이런거 같다 라고 거기서 이해가 끝난걸로 착각하는 경우도 꽤 있고
<Seony> g0migo: 네 좀 어려운거라...  제대로 이해하기도 어렵구요
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 프로그램이라면 어떤 프로그램이든 마찬가지겠지만 다 (experimental) 이죠
<Seony> 솔직히, 퀀텀이 어떻게 작동되는 건지 이해도 안가요
<g0migo> ;;;
<DarkCircle> 안정화 됐다는 의미는 "그래도 버그는 있지만 쓸만하다고 평가되는 수준이다"라는 의미
<Seony> 맨날 ovs 문제 생기는데, 어떻게 대처해야할지도 모르겠고..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<zeromon> DarkCircle: 최적화 되기에는 시간이 좀 걸릴 듯 합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 꽤 오래 (...)
<Seony> 오라클이 손댔으니 좀 나아지겠죠? ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 6개월 주기로 보고 있는 중인데
<DarkCircle> 오라클이 좀 해보겠다고는 하는데
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 오라클에게 못믿겠는건
<DarkCircle> 얘네들 이거 상업화 시도하는 척 하다가 죽일까봐 겁나요
<DarkCircle> openoffice랑 mysql이 골로간 전력이 있는지라 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> DarkCircle: 오라클이라. 아마도 죽일 수 있을 겁니다.
<Seony> 뭐 어차피 오픈스택에 참여하는 기업이 한두개가 아니니까, 지네 맘대로는 못하겠죠
<DarkCircle> 네 가능성은 충분히 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 커미티나 컨퍼런스 서밋 이런거 진행해보면
<DarkCircle> 꼭 빠지지 않고 나오는게 애플, 오라클 이런쪽 이슈인데
<DarkCircle> 애플은 그냥 단지 "무시"하는 분위기지만 (웹킷쪽으로 상당한 기여를 한고로)...
<DarkCircle> 오라클은 무시를 넘어서 걸레가 될때까지 까는 ..
<DarkCircle> 오라클이 적이 너무 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 어 죄송한데요 혹시 지금 우분투 12.04 커널이 어디까지 업데이트 됐나요?
<DarkCircle>  3.11.0.14.15요
<DarkCircle> 아 12.04라 ...
<DarkCircle> 10이랑 비슷하지 않을까요?
<Seony> 12.04가요?
<DarkCircle> 저 버전은 10기준인데
<DarkCircle> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Seony> 3.2.0-57이네요
<zeromon> 헉 겁나 오래된 커널
<zeromon> 그랬군요.. 감사 감사
<Seony> LTS잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 12.10이 아니라 13.10이군요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 소시(지)
<DarkCircle> ...
<zeromon> 제가 커널 3.12를 오늘 데비안에 깔았는데 노트북 베터리 관리가 좋아진 것 같네요
<zeromon> 집에 있는 노트북도 업그레이드 할까 생각 중입니다.
<zeromon> 흠 근데 LTS 이놈 업데이트가 이렇게 느릴 줄이야
<Seony> 전 그냥 우분투에서 업글해주면 하고 안하면 안하고 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 뭐 ppa가 있겠죠. 없으면 그냥 컴퍼일 해야 될 것이고..
<Seony> 취침!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-21
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 한가지 질문 드려도 될까요?
<Seony> 질문 드려도 될까요 라는 말은 안해도 된다고 규칙에 적혀있어요
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> 현재 맥미니에 부트캠프로 윈8과 맥이 설치된 상태인데요, 윈8으로 자동 부팅하게 설정을 해 놓은 상태입니다.
<ipeter> 근데 맥으로 부팅하기위해서 온갖 별별짓을 다하는데 맥으로 부팅이 안되네요.
<ipeter> 어떤 방법이 있을까요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 부트캠프 드라이버 설치하셨죠?
<ipeter> 네에
<Seony> 설치하셨으면 화면 오른쪽 아래에 부트캠프 아이콘이 있을텐데, 거기서 오른쪽 버튼 클릭하시면 맥으로 부팅하는 메뉴가 있어요
<ipeter> 앗
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 제가 잘못알고 이야기 했습니다.
<ipeter> 부트캠프 드라이버는 맥에 설치된줄 알고 설치되어있다 말씀드린거구요.
<ipeter> 윈도우로 부팅된 상태에서 살펴보니 부트캠프 드라이버는 없는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 맥에서 처음 부트캠프 설정할 때 드라이버를 다운받죠?
<Seony> 그걸 설치해야 윈도우로 부팅해서 맥의 하드웨어를 제대로 활용할 수 있거든요.  근데 여태 그걸 설치 안하고 쓰셨으면 무지 이상했을텐데요...
<ipeter> 제가 아버지 맥미니 사드릴때(1년전) 설정해드리고나서 오늘 맥미니를 처음 만져보는거라서요..
<ipeter> =.=
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 손에 먼지가 그득합니다...
<Seony> 그러면요,
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 넵
<Seony> 일단 전원을 끄시구요.
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 전원을 켜기 전에 맥 키보드의 옵션키를 누른 상태로 전원을 켜보세요
<Seony> 계속 누르고 있으면 사과버튼이 없어지면서 뭘로 부팅할건지 물어보는 화면이 뜰 거에요
<ipeter> 현재 맥 키보드가 아닌 일반 피씨 키보드인데, Fn버튼을 누르면 되나요?
<Seony> 음... 맥 키보드로 해야할 거에요.  일반 키보드는 Option에 해당하는 키값이 없을 거에요
<Seony> 일단 맥 키보드가 없으시면, Alt랑 윈도우키 등등 다 시도해보는 수밖에 없겠네요
<ipeter> =.= 으헉
<Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 한 3개 정도 뿐이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 네. 하나하나 다 시도해보고 어떤놈인지 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 작업하러 잠시 잠수타러 가겠습니다.
<Seony> 알파벳 키는 안해도 되는거 알죠?
<ipeter> (휘리릭~)
<ipeter> 네?
<ipeter> 알파벳키라고 하시면 한/영 키 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> Option키에 해당될 것 같은 키만 해보시라는 얘기에요
<ipeter> 네 알겠습니다~
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 일단 alt, ctrl, fn, window키 전부 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 아무래도 윈도우즈에 말씀하셨던 부트캠프 드라이버를 찾아봐서 설치해야할것 같네요.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<ipeter> 성원님?
<ipeter> Seony: alt버튼을 누른상태에서 전원을 켜면
<ipeter> Seony: 윈도우즈 부팅 옵션만 덜렁 뜨네요.
<ipeter> Seony: 그 상태에서 컨트롤 버튼을 누르면 부트 옵션 밑의 화살표가 회전표시로 변화하게 됩니다.
<Seony> 애플 부팅 화면에서요?
<ipeter> Seony: 또 다른 방법이 있으려나요?
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 그냥 맥OSX 재설치 하시는게 빠를거 같네요
<ipeter> alt버튼을 누른채로 전원을 키면
<ipeter> 네.
<Seony> 벌써 몇시간은 소모하신거 같은데, 재설치 하시는게 시간낭비 덜하실거 같아요
<ipeter> OSX 설치 다시 찾아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 한 두시간정도 잡아먹었네요.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> osx 재설치 찾아보겠습니다.
<Seony> :)
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> command + R 버튼 누르라는데, 문제는 pc 키보드네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 혹시 맥용 괜찮은 키보드 추천해주실만한거 없나요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 아무도 안 계시나요?
<g0migo> 안녕하세요~~
<Ferendevelop> g0migo: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 지금 매우 열 받습니다.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<g0migo> 헉 무슨일 있으셨나요 ?
<Ferendevelop> 주석 하나 없는 코드를 분석 중이거든요.
<Ferendevelop> 재미는 있는데 주석 하나 없어서 불편하네요.
<g0migo> ...힘내세요 화이팅 ㄷㄷ;;
<Ferendevelop> 분석 하다가 친구 패드 빌려서 노트북 옆에 두고 같이 쓰는데 이거 좋네요. 뽐뿌가 와요.
<Ferendevelop> g0migo: 이 시간까지 뭐하고 계세요?
<g0migo> 유머게시글을 보고 있는데 이제 새로운게 없네요 ㅋ;
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<g0migo> Ferendevelop님은 회사원(?)이신가요 ?
<Ferendevelop> 아니요ㅎㅎ 학생입니다
<g0migo> 오홋 !
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 햄버거 3개 연속 섭취하고 왔습니다.
<g0migo> =ㅅ=
<g0migo> 안녕히주무세요 ~
<ipeter> 즐거운 주말되세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-22
<g0migo> IRC를 사용하면 아이피 유출에 주의하라는 말을 들었는데 Xchat 도 따로 설정 해야하나요 ??
<Seony> 네.  근데 뭐 크게 주의는 안해도 될텐데요.  저는 그냥 노출되어있어서요
<bases> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20131222000239
<bases> http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/national/2013/12/22/99/0302000000AEN20131222002300315F.html
<g0migo> 헉;
<g0migo> Seony, 아하! 감사합니다 ㅎ
<Seony> g0migo: 근데 여기 계신 분들 대부분 IP는 그냥 노출되어있어요
<g0migo> Seony, 오호 게시글 보다가 문득 궁금해져버렸네요 ㅎ
<ahoops_> 샤샥~
<jasonjang> g0migo, IRC를 사용하면 아이피 유출"은 '보통 상황'인데요, 보안이 필요하다면 개인적으로 따로 설정할 필요 있어요. 물론 xchat 에서? 할 수도 있겠지만, 기타 방화벽등 개인 필요에 따라 하세요
<g0migo> jasonjang, 아하 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 집컴을 회사에두고
<ipeter> 회사컴을 집으로 가져와서 쓰는데
<ipeter> 이렇게 윈도우가 어색하게 느껴지네요.
<ipeter> 집컴은 우분투 13.04를 설치해서 사용중이라서요.
<autowiz_2011> 안녕하세유~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_2011> 어 이런 시간에도 계시네요
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 큰일입니다.
<ipeter> 집안사정이 있어
<ipeter> 업무를 놓친게 있어서요.
<autowiz_2011> 퇴근~ ^^
<jypie> 헉
<jypie> autowiz_2011 이제 퇴근하시나요
<autowiz_2011> 출근했어요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-15
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 어휴.
<ipeter> 혹시 여기 DBA계신가요?
<ipeter> 아니면 웹개발자요.
<ipeter> DB 데이터 정리가 정말 중요하군요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 왜네 오늘은 조용하나요?
<jason_kr> 음...여러가지 이유가 있을 수도...그 중 하나가 프리노드 섭의 보안정책 변경?
<jason_kr> 써니 못 오는 거 봐요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 응? 뭐가 바꼈어요??
<jason_kr> 인용 "SASL mechanism DH-BLOWFISH and DH-AES  are unsupported and KVIRC currently only supports them" 또
<jason_kr> If I understood correctly, they have patch for it to use SASL PLAIN, but #channel can probably help  you better with it
<jason_kr> ssl/tls 보다 sasl 인증 방식이 바뀌었고, 또 오늘 irc srv 쪽으로 ddos 공격도 좀 있나봐요. 왜냐믄, ㅎㅎㅎ 아직 일요일 밤인 나라들에서 장난질을 하는지...ㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 잘되는데요
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   님 이번주에 오시나요?
<jason_kr> 예, 가요.
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 우린 엊갈린 운명... ..;
<jason_kr> blue dusk: ssl/tls or sasl 사용중인 분들은 접속에 어려움 좀 있었을 수 있어요.
<bluedusk> 아항
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 사용중이라 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 이번 주말엔 어디 가는데요? blue dusk
<bluedusk> 아 회사 직원 결혼식인데
<jason_kr> 위치는?
<bluedusk> 아무래도 회사 직원 결혼식을  못가겠네요..;
<bluedusk> 김포공항
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 봉투는 보낼꺼요?
<bluedusk> 그래야죠
<jason_kr> 예에~ ㅋ
<jason_kr> 아마 주인공도 조연/방청객 보다는 봉투만 더 원하쟎을까~ 하는 못된 상상을 ...ㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐
<bluedusk> 전 혼자 살래요
<jason_kr> 빅 최강 추천! 합니다.
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<bluedusk> 저 자꾸
<bluedusk> 회사에서 뭐 할려고 하다가 까묵어요
<bluedusk> -_-
<bluedusk> 까마귀 고기를   묵었나
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 생각이나 계획이 많거나 업무부하가 으면 글쵸.
<bluedusk> ... 아무생각 없는게 함정인듯요..;
<jason_kr> 하지만, 뭐 " 생각이나 계획이 많거나 업무부하가 많았던 것이 어제 오늘의 일도 아니고" 늘~ 그려려니~ 해요.요
<bluedusk> 사실 어제저녁엔
<bluedusk> 대학동기가
<bluedusk> 사업 해서 돈벌자고
<bluedusk> 넌 개발 할줄 아는거 없냐고
<bluedusk> 아니면 개발자 아는 사람 없냐고
<bluedusk> 말하는데 순간 빡쳐서 욱 했어요
<bluedusk> 하아..;
<pchero_work> ??
<pchero_work> 좋은거 아닌가요?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎg
<bluedusk> 그렇다고 좋은 아이템을 가져와서 개발하자는것도ㅗㅗㅗㅗ 아니고
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝~ pchero_ work
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아.. -_-;;; 그런 상황이면..
<bluedusk> 그렇게 뭐든 시작하면 자기는 기획, 마케팅, 자금조달  하겠다는데
<bluedusk> 뭘 하자는건지도 모르겟고
<bluedusk> 나머지 아이디어, 개발, 등은 나보고 하라는데
<bluedusk> 다른 사람이 그러면 진짜 모르니깐 그런다 치지만
<bluedusk> 같은과 나와서 진짜 비전공자 같은 소리만 하니깐
<pchero_work> https://kldp.org/node/149415 이런 느낌...?
<bluedusk> 저기서 아이디어를 빼면 되겠네요
<bluedusk> 거기다가 어감이 잘하는 개발자 좀 꼬셔서 같이 하자는데
<bluedusk> 아이디어 있고 잘하는 개발자가 뭐가 아쉬워서..;;
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 그렇네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 상황이 이해되면서 화가 좀 나네요.
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 언더바가 제거되었군요. 다른 변수명도 수정을.....
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵈옵니다. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 솔라리스 snoop 으로 패킷캡쳐한걸
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 바빴죠? 날이 추워요~
<jason_kr> 예
<autowiz> 그래프 (mrtg 등등) 로 그려주는 툴이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 그냥 pcap 이라고 생각해도 될듯
<jason_kr> 하하하. 물론 나는 통과지만...
<autowiz> 아~ 서니님 어디 가셨나요~ ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 아직 미접속이며, 보통의 취침 시간이죠.
<jason_kr> 아...잠시만
<jason_kr> 접속을 끊었네요.
<jason_kr> autowiz:
<autowiz> 넵
<jason_kr> 솔라리스 snoop 으로 패킷캡쳐...내용이라면 뭐요?
<autowiz> 그냥 네트워크 상태를 그래프로 그려서 보여달라는데
<autowiz> 제일 간단히 서버에서 할 수 있는거 생각나는게
<autowiz> 스눕 밖에 없어서
<jason_kr> 그 네퉥 데이타는? 아~ 그래요?
<autowiz> 캡쳐해다다가 피시에서 그래프로만 보여줄까 생각중이어서요
<jason_kr> http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr 첫 페이지 있는 거 같은 거요?
<autowiz> 예 대충은 저런느낌일거 같네요
<jason_kr> 위 쏘스는 git 에 있을꺼고요.
<jason_kr> 또
<jason_kr>  iptraf, iftop, ntop, nagios, cacti 등은 어때요?
<autowiz> 그냥 mrtg 나 하나 깔아둘까 생각들기도 하네요
<autowiz> nagios 한번 테스트겸 깔아볼려구요
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  님 퇴근 안하시나요??
<jason_kr> 했꼬요~ ㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> vpn은 악마의 기술인듯
<bluedusk> 어디서든지 인터넷만 되면 업무를 봐야함.;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> hell tunnel  이요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 지옥으로 통하는 터널?
<sungyo> bluedusk, 혹시 패스워드관리 OTP로 하시나요?
<bluedusk> 어떤 패스워드요?
<autowiz> 피터님 요즘도 많이 바빠요?
<sungyo> VPN이요.
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<sungyo> OPENVPN에 OTP로 한번 써보려고 고민중이에요.
<sungyo> 얼마나 불편한지(?)를 좀 알고 싶어서요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 빡침. 질문 의도가...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 자주 않쓰는 것이라면, 해 볼만 해요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 어떤 otp에 따라 틀리긴 한데요
<sungyo> bluedusk, 번호 입력하는식이요. 유에스비 꼽아서 인증받는 식 말구요.
<bluedusk> vpn 말고 ssh 서버중에 외부에서 접속 가능한 서버는 google otp 쓰고 있긴 한데요
<bluedusk> 뭐 그냥 저냥
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<sungyo> 구글오티피는 번호? 유에스비인증? 어느쪽이에요?
<jason_kr>  bluedusk vpn 말고 ssh 서버중에 외부에서 접속 가능한 서버는  google otp 쓰고 있긴 한데요
<sungyo> 무언가 고객들(?)에게 든든하고 쓰기 좋은 타입의 보안모듈을 손에 쥐어줘야할텐데, 너무 불편하면 피하려구요.
<bluedusk> 보안과 편리성은 반비례라
<bluedusk> 그런건 없어요
<bluedusk> 걍 택하는거죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> google otp는 숫자 입력하는 방식이에요 서버에 ntp는 필수 동기화 되어있어야 하구요
<sungyo> 결국 상위권한일수록 반비례로 가야하네요.
<sungyo> 쓸만하세요?
<sungyo> OTP는 폰에담아쓰시는건가요?
<bluedusk> 그냥 저냥
<jason_kr> 예, 앱
<bluedusk> google otp는 스마트폰용 앱이 있구요
<bluedusk> otp가 결국 brute force attack 나 계정 비밀번호 털렸을시 를 대비하자는건데
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> sungyo: 웹 검색하면 제법 나와요.
<bluedusk> 기승전 컴맹!!
<sungyo> jason_kr: 가볍게 구매해서 써볼만한 OTP를 찾아놓기는 했는데, 실제로 사용하시는 분들은 어떠신지가 좀 궁금했어요.
<bluedusk> 아 dns view 설정때문이였네..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 왜케 난 멍청하지 ㅠ
<jason_kr> blue dusk나 저나 ..ㅎ 위에 답 드렸어요.
<sungyo> seony님께서는 유에스비타입이 좋으시다고 권해주시던데...스마트폰에서는 사용이 제한되서요.
<sungyo> 네.'-'
<jason_kr> seony께 다시 물어보세요. 문/답이 달라요. 서니의 답은 그게 아녔어요. ㅎ
<sungyo> (으음?)
<jason_kr> 서니가 답한 것은 ...USB 형식의 opt 가 아니라..USB type의 Key 를 말했죠.
<sungyo> 이전에 디아블로 하시면서 OTP쓰시던 분들은 불편하다고들 많이 하시더라구요.
<sungyo> 네. USB타입의 키요.
<jason_kr> 둘은 다른 겁니다. :)
<sungyo> 조금만 설명을 더 부탁드려도 될까요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 백문이 불여일견. .......즉 잠시만.
<PotatoGim> 간만에 스크롤이 쭉쭉 길어지네요~
<sungyo> One Time Password라는것이, 시간을 기준으로번호를 입력하든... 매번 로그인할때마다 필요한 키값을 바꿔 인증하든 같은 원타임으로 이해하고 있거든요.
<bluedusk> 말그대로 한번 쓰고 버리는 패스워드에요
<sungyo> 시간을 기준으로 -> 시간을 기준으로 새로이 생성되는
<bluedusk> 그걸 서버 - 클라이언트 동기화를 시켜야 하니
<bluedusk> 시간값을 가장 많이 쓰는거구요
<bluedusk> 아닌가!?!?
<sungyo> 네. 써니님이 쓰시는 방식도 서버와의 연결은 필요한 것으로 알고 있어요.
<sungyo> 시간값이 아닌 매번 로그인 때마다 필요한 키캆을 생성하는 식이더라두요.
<sungyo> 헐.
<sungyo> CNN에서 속보를 보도하는데....
<sungyo> 왠 남자한명이 '제가 건담을 보았습니다...!'라고 말하는걸 인터뷰하고 있어요.
<jason_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P8z43zVQHY      이거랑.
<jason_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj5ApkD9nVo  이거 7분 후 부터 보세요
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 말씀이 거의 99% 맞아요.
<jason_kr> 2번째 비됴는 ....이것이 더 보기 쉽네요. --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjKB1BLycpI
<sungyo> 음? 두번째꺼는...패스워드 매니저 아닌가요?
<jason_kr> password manger 를 H/W 방식으로
<jason_kr> USB key 를 쓰는 거요.
<jason_kr> 상품명으로는 UBKey
<sungyo> https://www.yubico.com/products/yubikey-hardware/yubikey-2/
<sungyo> 개념의 출발이 다르다는 말씀..이신건가요?
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 하지만, 2중 인증...의 목적은 같음.
<jason_kr> 2 factor auth'
<sungyo> 그런데 써니님께서는 YUBIKEY도 접속서버가 인증서버와 연결되어야 한다고 말씀해주시더라구요.
<sungyo> 2중 인증으로 이해한다면, 그런 의미에서 VPN OTP는...음, 안에서 인증을 한번더 하면 되려나요?
<bluedusk> 말씀하신건
<bluedusk> 포괄적인 개념에 two fact 인증이구요
<jason_kr> 마지막 질문은 또 ...다른 얘기인데...요
<bluedusk> 그런 방식중에 하나가 otp 에요
<bluedusk> password, otp 써서 two fact 인증 방식을 사용하는
<bluedusk> 결론은 보안을 좀더 강화 한다는 것이고 한번만 써도 되는 password를 otp까지 써서 인증을 한번 더 하게 하니 사용자 입장에서는 이래저래 불편할 수밖에 없죠
<sungyo> 그런면에서....1차 패스워드인증은 웹의 쿠키인증을 거치고, 이차에서 OTP입력식으로 해결하는 듯 하기도 해요.
<sungyo> 결론은 불편이네요?!
<bluedusk> 뭘 쓰던 그건 자유니깐요
<bluedusk> 은행거래 생각해보세요
<bluedusk> 공인인증서 비밀번호에
<bluedusk> 보안카드에
<bluedusk> otp에
<bluedusk> 전화문자 인증에
<bluedusk> 보안 강화한다고 이래저래 거치잖아요 결론은 인증을 여러단계 거치는거고
<bluedusk> 사용자는 불편할수밖에 없죠..
<jason_kr> 오~ blue dusk  용 + 왕!
<bluedusk> 그걸 도입하시려고 고려하시는 단계면 보안이나 편리를 선택할수밖에 없어요.. 편리한 보안따위...
<sungyo> 없다.
<sungyo> 그렇군요 ^0^/
<jason_kr> sungyo: 이거 보세요. 찬찬히 읽으면 도움 됩니다. 취/사 여부는 본인 선택 = option 이죠.
<jason_kr> http://www.howtogeek.com/121650/how-to-secure-ssh-with-google-authenticators-two-factor-authentication/
<bluedusk> 헐 영어다
<bluedusk> ...전 컴맹인데 미쿡말도 못함
<bluedusk> ... 망한듯.. ㅠ
<jason_kr> 까불믄?
<jason_kr> 망한다!
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 배고프네요 밥먹고 와야겠어요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<sungyo> jason_kr:감사합니다-^0^ 이걸 직접 만지작거려봐야겠어요-
<bluedusk> ssh 에 google otp 인증 붙이는거 정도는
<jason_kr> 개념만 이해하시고...굳이 않해도 됩니다. 라고 말하면서 나는
<bluedusk> 인건비만 주시면 제가..
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<sungyo> 그냥 쫌 궁금했어요. 실제로 VPN에 접속할 때 OTP를 많이 활용하ㅣ는지가요.
<jason_kr> 지멜 계정 몇개, 핱멜 계정 몇개, password mager 계정 몇개. ssh 계정 몇개. 클라우드 계정 몇개를 이용중이긴 합니다. 또 반대로
<jason_kr> 자주 접속하는 것은 불=비활성화 시킬 때도 있어요.
<sungyo> 그런면에선 YUBIKEY같이 입력없이 꼽으면 인증되는게 편하겠네요. 정말로 호불호가 있겠네요.
<sungyo> 저는 접속 때 마다 private_key를 매번 생성하는 식으로 써왔거든요.
<sungyo> 생각해보니 이미 직접 UBKEY비슷하게 써놓고 몰랐..
<sungyo> (난 뭘까....)
<jason_kr> 그래서, 개념을 먼저 이해하시라....는 ㅎ
<sungyo> .........(  _ _) 개념이해 보고 오겠습니다...
<sungyo> (어우야 저 실은 정석이었어여 흑흑..)
<jason_kr> 예. 맞죠.
<sungyo> 객체지향을 조금만 더 일찍 알았으면 수고를 줄였을텐데... 이전에 짜던 코들을 손을 대는 족족 건들여야 할 범위들이 늘어나네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 모두들 쉬세요~
<jason_kr> bye~
<ipeter> 오픈해요
<ipeter> 밤샙니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 힘드네요.
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 여전히 이 시간에 계시네요
<autowiz> 야근하고 밥먹고 또 야근하는중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇게 할일이 많으신 거에요?
<autowiz> 회사에 변변찮은 사람이 없어서 말이지요 무자게 고생중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 다른 사람한테 일 못맡기고 직접 해야 직성이 풀리는 그런 성격은 아니신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀 그렇기도 한데 .. 시켜놓으니 가단한거 하다가 문제를 더 만드는 재주가 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 피터님 오픈이라는게
<autowiz> 뭘 오픈이라는지 잘 몰랐는데
<autowiz> 사이트 오픈이라는 얘기시군요
<Work^Seony> 네  그분 일하시는데가 SK 계열사 웹사이트 쪽이더라구요
<autowiz> 서버 네트워크 상태 모니터링을 해달라고 하는데
<autowiz> 어떤 툴을 써야할지 고민입니다. ping 상태만 확인하면 될지
<Work^Seony> 어떤 모니터링이냐에 따라 다를 것 같은데요...]
<autowiz> 담당자 말로는 QoS 상태를 보고 싶다는데
<Work^Seony> ping 정도면, OS가 제대로 돌아가는 것과는 상관없이 응답이 오니...
<autowiz> dude 로 프로그램 포트 접속해서
<autowiz> 응답여부 + 응답시간 까지 기록을 해봐야 할려나 싶기도 하네요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 서버에다 직접 간단한 스크립트를 짜고, snmpd로 하시는건 어떠세요?  제가 여기서 그렇게 관리하거든요
<autowiz> 간단한 스크립트 + snmp 는 어떻게 하는걸까요? 조금만 힌트를 주세요
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는, ping의 응답만으로는 믿을 수가 없어서, 직접 쿼리를 날려서 받아오는 식으로도 하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 음... 예를 들자면요,
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 서버 접속하구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> /usr/local/sbin/openvpn_check.sh 이란 스크립트를 이렇게 짰어요
<Work^Seony> #!/bin/bash
<Work^Seony> https=`netstat -ltn | grep ":443" | awk '{print $4 "-" $6}'`
<Work^Seony> openvpn_client=`netstat -lun | grep ":1194" | awk '{print $4 "-" $5}'`
<Work^Seony> echo "$https"
<Work^Seony> echo "$openvpn_client"
<Work^Seony> 그리고 이걸, 임의의 oid를 만들고,
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 간단하게 생각해서 미국은 우편번호가 좀 중요한 편이거든요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 일하는 곳은 96822니까, 이 숫자로 임의의 oid를 만들었어요
<Work^Seony> extend .1.3.6.1.4.1.96822.6 openvpn_check /usr/local/sbin/openvpn_check.sh
<Work^Seony> 이렇게요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 다른 곳에서 .1.3.6.1.4.1.96822.6.x로 스크립트 결과값을 불러오는거죠
<Work^Seony> 이건, open vpn을 돌리는 서버에서 해당 포트가 열려있는지를 확인하는 거니깐, 아무래도 핑 보다는 훨씬 믿을만하죠
<autowiz> snmpd 에 oid 추가하는건 그렇게 복잡하지는 않은가봐요?
<autowiz> 안해봐서리 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네.  커스텀 oid 만드는건 별거 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 저 한줄만 추가하시면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> snmp 프로토콜을 이해하는거랑, snmpd.conf파일이 복잡하다는 점만 제외하면, 사실 커스텀 oid는 쉬워요
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 보여드린, 제가 만들었다는 대쉬보드도 php-snmp로 만든 거긴 한데, 사실 좀 문제가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 서버의 snmp 값을 불러올 때까지 마냥 계속 기다리고 있어서... 쓰레드를 하든 멀티프로세싱을 하든 해야하는데, php에선 안되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> snmp 명령어 50개 정도 날리는데 한 2분은 걸리는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 내년 개인프로젝트로, 이 대쉬보드를 갈아엎으려고 생각 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 전에 스샷 보여드린적이 있는데, 다시 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Dashboard.png
<autowiz> 네 이거 기억납니다.
<jason_kr> 참눼~ 오즈! 대단해요~
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝! 서니. 벌써 10시네요? ^^
<Work^Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오픈했습니니다.
<ipeter> 떨리네요.
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 주소가 뭐에요?
<ipeter> 아. 대국민 서비스 아니예요.
<ipeter> 회사 내부 서비스입니다.
<sungyo> 대시보드에서 그래프와 차트까지 노출시켜주네요. +_+ 오 신기해-
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 전 학원좀 다녀오겠습니다^^
<sungyo> 메이저, 마이너, 워닝, 노멀, 클리어는 포트에 대항 상황에 따른 컬러 신택스인가요?
<sungyo> 아 이럼 안되는데..ㅠ.ㅠ 출근(?)하러 가보겠습니다-
<Work^Seony> 네 상황에 따른... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 물론 그 상황이란건 제가 정의하는 것이지만요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-16
<autowiz> 몸이 2개 혹은 4개쯤 됐으면 좋겠습니다.
<autowiz> 하나로는 24시간이 모자르네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 모자라지 않습니다.  회사가 문제인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이거 끝나면 괜찮아지겠지 라고 생각했던게 2년은 된거 같네요
<autowiz> 회사에서는 음... 이정도는 소화해내는군 하고 점점 일을 더 주는듯한 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그거 상당히 안좋은 인력운용이라고 어디서 본거 같은데요...
<autowiz> 최대한 여유를 줘야 자기개발도 하고 할텐데 많이 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 일을 너무 잘해서, 회사에서는 그 직원을 믿고 일을 더 주는데, 사실 알고보니 그 직원은 일 때문에 너무나도 큰 스트레스를 받아왔고, 결국은 사표를 제출했다죠...
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 회사에서는 일 잘하는데 왜 그만두냐는 시선으로 보고...
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 경영진은 직원의 고충을 이해를 못한거죠
<autowiz> 아 ㅋㅋ 면접보러 가야하는데
<autowiz> 이번주가 프로젝트 마감이라 , 면접보러 갈 시간이 안나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 피터님~ 계세요? 잠시 쉬러 가셨을려나
<autowiz> 일단 오늘도 출장 갑니다~ 이번주도 몇일 안남았으니
<autowiz> 몇일만 더 고생하면 끝이 보일듯 합니다. 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  오랬만이에요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 제가 요즘 게임에 미쳐서...
<bluedusk> 그게 좋은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 희대의 걸작을 접하게되서, 미친듯이 게임하고있어요,...
<bluedusk> 어떤건데요?
<Work^Seony> 반지의 제왕 세계관을 기반으로 하는 게임인데요, "쉐도우 오브 모르도르" 라고 하는 게임이에요...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 쥐깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 스팀에서 저번에 세일하는거 본거 같긴 해요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> hi
<imsu> Work^Seony: 회사에 emacs 동지가 들어왔어요!!얏호!!!
<Work^Seony> 그래봤자 vi ~/.emacs 할껄 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 동지한테 이맥스 설정파일 수정해보라고 시켜봐
<imsu> Work^Seony: 에이~ 설정파일은 인터넷에서 다운받아서 복붙~!~!~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 혹시 무탄트라는 책 읽어보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> Mutant?
<Work^Seony> 책을 안읽어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영어로 뮤턴트는 돌연변이라는 뜻이잖아..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 네~ 맞아요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 재밌던데요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 네~~ ㅎㅎ 걸어서 출근하는데 손이 터지는 줄 알았네요..
<PotatoGim> 이제 장갑을 껴야될 것 같아요.
<Bluedusk_> 아니 왜
<Bluedusk_> 테스트 서버에서 업데이트는 잘 되더만
<Bluedusk_> 잘되는거 보고 운영서버에 업데이트 하니깐
<Bluedusk_> 제대로 안됨?
<jason_kr> 내가 안그랬는데요.
<jason_kr> "중국제 아뇨?"
<Bluedusk_> 다 제탓인듯요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 아무래도 이러다가 짤릴듯?? ㅠ
<jason_kr> 짜르려고 하면, 테스터 섭 보여줘요.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  님
<Bluedusk_> 테스트 섭은 그냥 테스트일뿐
<Bluedusk_> -_-;
<Bluedusk_> 모의고사 아무리 잘 보면 뭐하나요
<Bluedusk_> 수능날 망하면..
<Bluedusk_> 모의고사 점수 보여준다고 대학가는거 아니잖아요
<jason_kr> 그건 그래여
<Bluedusk_> nas 속도가 안나와요..ㅡㅡ;
<jason_kr> 건 또 왜 그럴까요? 흠...최근 읽은 글이 있긴 한데..
<jason_kr_> 아~ 딴 내용이었네요.
<jason_kr_> 위 nas 는 무슨 프로토콜로 써요?
<Bluedusk_> nfs
<Bluedusk_> 요
<jason_kr> 프로토콜 요
<jason_kr> 아
<jason_kr> 글타면 속도 떨어지는 이유를 난  몰라요
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,
<jason_kr> 예 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예 Bluedusk__
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  님이 걱정해주셔서
<Bluedusk__> 복구했어요
<Bluedusk__> -_-
<jason_kr> 무슨 문제 였?
<Bluedusk__> 모름요
<Bluedusk__> 걍 테스트 서버에 잘되는거 그대로 덮어씀요
<Bluedusk__> 예전엔 문제 원인 파악했는데 요즘엔 귀찮아서 걍 되게..
<Bluedusk__> 솔류션도 일단 잘되게..;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 안짤리겠우~   ㅎ 지금까지 그거 손 봤어요?
<jason_kr> 마자요. 이젠 공부 그만해도 되쟎요! ㅎ
<jason_kr> 빠이, 저 운전중
<sungyo>    집에 들어왔습니다.
<sungyo> jason_kr, 외국에서 주문한 키 모듈이 왔어요! 시원~하게 이게 문제를 해결해주는데요^^
<samahui_WS> 퇴근하시는분들 퇴근 잘하시고, 밤샘하시는분들 불태워봅시다!! OTL
<PotatoGim> 버닝입니다~
<sungyo> sed에서는 파이썬의 re.sub(r'<text>(.+)</text>', '', content) 처럼, 일정 범위내의 모든 문자들을 선택해 지워버릴 수 없을까요?
<sungyo> 오. 찾았네요.
<samahui> 날씨가 급격하게 추워지고 있군요
<samahui> 벌써 영하 10도 가까이 내려갔군요.
<samahui> 내일 예상이 영하16도... 흠... 후딱 정리하고 퇴근해서 따스한 집에서 푹 자고 나와야겠네요
<samahui> 즐겁고 따스한 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<LYUSO_THINK> 흐음
<sungyo> 아....
<sungyo> 피곤해서 8시쯤에 눈을 붙였는데....해야 할 일이 너무 많아서 자다 말고 자리에서 기어나왔네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 고생이 많으십니다.
<sungyo> 대학원 합격해서 생기는 일들이라 좋은거긴 한데...^^;; 자다 말고 일어날줄은 몰랐어요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 대학원이라...!!
<LYUSO_THINK2> 멋지십니다. 'ㅅ'b
<sungyo> 감사합니다...(꾸벅..)
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그러고보니 이 방도 점점 더 작아지네요. ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<sungyo> 핸드폰에 밧데리도 다 떨어져있고, 일어나서 안돌아봤으면 펑크날뻔했네요.
<sungyo> 내일 스케줄이요.
<sungyo> 작아지다 -> 인원수가 늘어난다?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 인원수가 점점 줄어가네요
<sungyo> 오래전부터 계셨나봐요-
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아무래두요...ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저는 어릴 때 PC통신 쓰던게 생각이 나 좋드라구요 '-'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아아 그렇죠....
<sungyo> 혹시 Python에서 (.+?)와 같이 최소매치를 하는 것 처럼 쉘에서도 정규식에서 최소매치를 할 수 있을까요?
<jason_kr> 급 딴 얘기라서 미안하지만, 열쇠 뭉치가 *무척 빨리* 왔어요. 놀라움.
<sungyo> 네. 저도 놀랬어요.
<sungyo> 아버지 왈: 이제는 국제배송도 국내배송과 별반 차이가 없구나?
<jason_kr> 정규식은...대부분 일치 합니다. 하지만, 언어마다 예외가 있다는 것도 함정.
<jason_kr> 예~
<jason_kr> 아빠께서 무척 감각있으시다아~ 또 놀람.
<jason_kr> 저 잠시 회장실...
<sungyo> 최소매치를 시키고 싶은데 어렵네요. '<>'괄호로 묶인 태그만 지우려 하니 깡그리 지우네요.
<jason_kr> 아 더 깊이는 나도 몰라요.ㅎ
<jason_kr> 겉만 핥아서... ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<sungyo> 설마 했는데 찾아보니 누군가는 shell을 객체지향으로.....
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<sungyo> 딱 이느낌이었어요.."어머! 이건 대박이야-"
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ 함수공유도 되고 별게 다되는군요...
<sungyo> 제가 아는 쉘은 쉘이 아니었나봐요....(  _ _)
<jason_kr> 하하하 겸손도~
<sungyo> 쉘프래그래밍도 오래 하려면 객체지향법을 익혀야 할거 같..
<sungyo> 이런말 해도 될지 모르겠지만
<sungyo> 쉘은 신이 내린 축복 같아요...*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<sungyo> "컴퓨터명령을 스크립팅 할 수 있다니! 컴퓨터 명령을 스크립팅 할 수 있다니!"
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 왜 자꾸 정말 모르는 척 해요~ (안웃겨요)ㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘도 출장갔다왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘은 어디로요?
<autowiz_> 서울고속도로요 ^^
<jason_kr> 내가 매일 하는 얘기는 "너무 고생많아요~" 또는 "헐~ 이 시간까지 !!" 뿐.
<sungyo> autowiz 넉다운 되지 않게 조심하세요..
<autowiz_> 아 요즘 같아서는 맨탈이 힘들어 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 맨탈도 랜탈이 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> IT쪽에서 제가 있는 곳으로 넘어오시는 분들을 1년에 한번씩 뵙거든요..
<Work^Seony> 고생하십니다
<autowiz_> 오오 서니님 하이요~
<Work^Seony> 저는 너무 편하게 일해서 죄송하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 사무실 이사는 했는데 시간이 없어서 짐도 못풀고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에서 읽은 글인데, 어떤 IT 회사 사장님이 장기적인 목표를 갖고 야근을 아예 없애버리는 쪽으로 회사를 운영했더니,
<Work^Seony> 이직율이 거의 없어지고, 사원들도 회사에 상당히 만족해하고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런 글을 읽었었어요...
<sungyo> http://m.blog.naver.com/birdparang/220178765638
<sungyo> 페이스북 생활코딩 회원님 중 한 분이라 하시더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저글 맞네요.  근데 원래 글은 저것보다 더 길어요
<sungyo> 원래글 좌표좀 받을 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 오래 전에 본 글이라 저도 잘 모르겠네요.  근데 저거랑 내용이 다르진 않아요
<sungyo> 저도 상당히 인상깊게 읽었는데, 다른 회원님들은 "한국의 소스 생산력을 떨어뜨리는 전형적인 회사다"라고 비판하시는 분들도 계시고...
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 잠시 파견근무 했었던 한 미국인이 이런 얘길 했었대요.
<sungyo> 네.
<Work^Seony> 왜 한국사람들은 오전에는 일 안하고 인터넷 뉴스만 보다가, 오후부터 일 시작하면서 야근 소리 하냐고...
<sungyo> 삼성이 떠오르는데요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 다들 물어보면 진짜 오전에는 일에 집중을 잘 못한다네요
<sungyo> 제 생각엔 그 문화의 근원지는 '군대'가 아닐까...
<Work^Seony> 근데 그건 제 생각엔 습관 같구요, 여기서는 사무실 들어오자마자 초집중모드로 퇴근할 때까지 그렇게 일하거든요..
<jason_kr> 내 생각엔 '시스템의 부재'와 '생산성 부족' 탓...
<sungyo> jason_kr, 조금만 더 구체적으로 설명 부탁드릴게요.
<jason_kr> 내 생각엔 '시스템의 부재'와 '집중성 부족' 탓...
<jason_kr> sun gyo님, 내 부연설명은 다음 기회로 미루께요. ^^ 우선 써니님 얘기 마져 듣고요. ㅎ
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> (제가 무척 관심있게 살피던 주제라서..^^;;)
<Work^Seony> 제 얘긴 별거 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 여기는 아침부터 초집중모드로 일을 하고,
<Work^Seony> 또 다른 게 있다면, 한국에서는 "내 회사처럼 여겨라"를 강조하지만,
<Work^Seony> 여기는 절대 그러지 않아요.
<Work^Seony> 내 회사가 아닌데, 내 회사라고 생각할 수가 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까, 여기는 회사가 직원에게 그 직원이 하고싶은 일을 할 수 있는 환경을 만들어준달까...
<Work^Seony> 즉, 직원은 자기가 원하는 분야와 하고싶어하는 분야 쪽을 깊게 파고들어가고 싶어하고,
<Work^Seony> 회사는 그러한 직원을 뽑고 그러한 환경을 만들어줌으로서, 둘이 서로 협력해나간다고 보면 될 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그러니, 회사는 따로 일을 시키면서 강요를 하지않아도 되죠
<sungyo> 관심분야를 잘 존중해주네요?
<sungyo> '-'
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는, 위에서 강압적으로 일을 시키는 분위기라면,
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 지들이 알아서 일하는 분위기에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 지메일 같은게 나오죠
<jason_kr> 그럼...내 차례? 다시 보니, 위 연결고리에 답이 있었네요. 내 생각도 저 위 링크와 같아요. 위 연결고리중 4,5,6,7 !
<Work^Seony> 게으름 피우거나 하기싫어서 농땡이 치는 사람들은 거의 보기가 힘든데요,
<Work^Seony> 만약 이 일이 하기싫다, 그러면 그만두고 딴일 찾아야한다는 식이죠..
<jason_kr> 나도 외국계회사에서 일해 본 적 있는데...시스템이 완성되어 있다보니까 출근~퇴근때까지 *사실 뛰는 건 아니지만* 뛰어다니면서 일하지 않을 수가 없어요. 업무에 집중을 않할 수가 없는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 사실 그걸 일이라고 생각 안할거에요.  즐기는거죠
<sungyo> 배워야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 자기가 하고싶었던 일이니까, 회사에서 일어나는 일들을 즐겁게 즐기는 건데, 물론 거기서 오는 스트레스가 없다고 말할 순 없지만, 한국처럼 강제로 시킨다거나 애사심을 강요하진 않아요
<jason_kr> 맞아요, 시스템이 업무 집중을 하게 만들고, 그러므로 생산성이 올라가는 거고요.
<jason_kr> 애사심 강요 않쵸.
<jason_kr> 애사심이 샘솟도록 만들죠.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 일 조낸 잘하면 딴데 못가도록 파격적인 조건들을 많이 제안해주거든요
<Work^Seony> 미국에 유명한 게임 소매점인 GameStop이라는 매장이 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 거기 가면, 딱 봐도 40대 중반은 되는 분이 거기서 일하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그사람이 거기서 일하는 이유는, 게임하는걸 워낙 좋아하니까 자기가 히고싶은 일을 하는거죠..
<Work^Seony> 손님들하고 게임얘기하고 게임 설명해주고 이러면서 즐거워하는 거에요..
<Work^Seony> 이런 사람들한테, 일 열심히 해라 얘끼할 필요가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 이미 일하는데서 즐거움을 느끼거든요..
<autowiz_> 고등학교때는 컴퓨터만 봐도 좋아서 전산실, 기계실 들어가 있는거만해도 좋았는데
<autowiz_> 이젠 슬슬 지겨워지는거 같기도 하고
<autowiz_> 일이 너무 많아서 , 일에 치여서 그런거 같기도 하고 일단 1월달엔 휴가도 가고 좀 쉬어야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 불 탈때는 활활 타오르다가도, 내면이 에너지를 다 소비하고 나면 어느순간 넉다운이 올지도 모르더라구요.
<sungyo> 우리 모두가 넉다운 되고 싶어 일하는건 아니자나요..^^
<autowiz_> 게임 한참 재미있게 열심히 할때 이런적이 있었습니다.
<autowiz_> 시간에 쫗겨서 하루에 몇시간 안할때는 잼미있는데 어쩌다 시간이 생겨서
<autowiz_> 2~3일 주구장창 하다보면 한가지게임은 질리더라구요 그러면 다른걸 다시하게 되고
<autowiz_> 보통은 그렇게 다른걸 하다보면 이전의 것들이 그리워지고 .. 그러다가 어느순간 전부다 질려서
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아무것도 하기싫어지는시기가 오지요...
<autowiz_> 또 그러다보면 일주일쯤 지나면 또 다시 하고싶어지고.
<Work^Seony> 그게 사실은 적당한 업무강도와 휴가로 조절이 되어야하는거거든요...
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 퇴근하고 집에서 게임만 미친듯이하면, 다음날 출근해서 빡시게 일할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 슬슬 전 나가보겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 2년전인가 저도 게임, 미드, 일 만 하던때가 있었었지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이고 수고하십시요~
<sungyo> php로 개인 irc챗 창을 하나 구현해놨으면 싶네요.
<jason_kr> 개인 irc챗 창? 물어 보려 했더니 그 새 나가시네?! ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전에는 byobu만 쓰다가, terminator+byobu 조합으로 쓰니까 더 낫네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-17
<pchero> 허미...
<pchero> 과제 풀이 하는데.. 무지하게 어렵네요. -_-;;;
<pchero> 걍 포기하고 자야겠음. -_-;;;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<chansol> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> autowiz_: 일어나요 오즈님
<chansol> 잠시 irc 클라이언트 재시작 하고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 광주 눈 많이 왓습니다.
<Work^Seony> 올해 한국에 눈이 많이 올거라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 티비에 사운드바 놓고 쓰시는 분 계신가요
<autowiz_> 일어나기는 나는 새벽부터 또 출자와있는데
<autowiz_> 피터 미어
<jason_kr> <Work^ Seony> 전에는 byobu만 쓰다가, terminator+byobu 조합으로 쓰니까 더 낫네요 <---- 정말 그렇쵸? 좋쵸? ㅎ
<bluedusk> byobu 는 뭔가요??
<jason_kr> tmux 와 screen 의 진보된 것이랄까요?
<bluedusk> 헐
<jason_kr> 역시 그 둘의 front end.
<bluedusk> 그런건 존재하지 않습니다.
<jason_kr> wtf? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 한국말 병풍의 일본 발음이 byobu 입니다.
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저 이번주 토욜날 모임에 갈꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 풉 머야아~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> bluedusk: 그런건 존재하지 않습니다. <-- 무슨 뜻요? ^^
<bluedusk> 걍 비싼밥먹고 뻘소리 한거죠 ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 하하하, 점심때 비싼 거 잡솼구나?
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 6천원짜리 제육 볶음 묵었어요
<jason_kr> 흐흐흐흐
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<chansol> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> hi~ chansol ! 최근 nick 을 바꿨어요?
<chansol> 아 우분투한국 irc는 처음입니다
<chansol> 반갑습니다 :-)
<jason_kr> 아~ 예, 반갑습니다.
<bluedusk> 아 그러시군요
<chansol> 사실 포럼까지는 잘 관심이 없어서.. 신경 안쓰다가 엊그제 페이스북 그룹 보고 갑자기 궁금해져서 오게 되었네요.
<chansol> 제가 먼저 소개를 했었어야 했군요 ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 고맙습니다. 기대합니다.
<jason_kr> (나는 우선 순위가 포럼 > irc > 얼굴책 순서인데...ㅎ, 머 갠 취향)
<chansol> 어쩌면 맥에서 접속중인 스파이(?)일지도 모릅니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 우분투 사용자 모임 오시면
<bluedusk> 우분투 사용자 모임인지 맥 사용자 모임인지 해깔리실텐데..
<chansol> 헉..
<chansol> 그런가요 ㄷㄷ
<jason_kr> 그러게...ㅎ 내말이~ =
<bluedusk> 아니 다들 맥 사용자에요
<bluedusk> 내참 어이가 없..;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 맥사용자들 반성하세요
<bluedusk> 진짜 무슨 맥이 뭐가 좋다고
<bluedusk> 다들 그렇게 맥만사용하는건지
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 쓰다보니 밧데리 오래가고 가벼운건 좋더라구요...
<bluedusk> ........ 라고 자아비판후 도망감
<bluedusk> 휰
<jason_kr> 특히 최근 베터리 짱
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  충전도 겁나 빨라요
<chansol> 개읹거으로 좋은건.. 커널패닉 발생해도 강종 후 재부팅하면 자료가 살아있더라고요..
<chansol> IT쪽 일 하다보니까..
<chansol> 십년감수한 적이 매우 많습니다 =_=a;;
<bluedusk> 아 it 종사자시군요
<bluedusk> 개발자?
<chansol> 넵
<bluedusk> developer?
<bluedusk> 오오오오
<bluedusk> 주력 언어가
<bluedusk> java? python?
<jason_kr> 씨 는 왜 빼요?
<bluedusk> 전 개발자는 아니지만
<bluedusk> 그건 ㅂㅌ
<jason_kr> 난 강녁한 사용자
<bluedusk> 아 변태 아님니다 보통
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 끝자락 유저인가요? end user 니깐
<chansol> Java부터 시작했어요. 아직은 Python 같은 언어엔 관심을  헐..
<chansol> 갑자기 무선키보드 배터리가 나가서 교체하다가 건전지를 떨어트리는 바람에...
<chansol> 죄송합니다;;
<jason_kr> 아뇨~ 시간 많~
<chansol> Java부터 시작했고 아직은 Java나 C 외엔 파이썬이나.. 등은 하지 않았어요
<jason_kr> 이어서 소개를 해도 됩니다.
<chansol> 감사합니다. 음.. 뭐 어차피 언어 하나만 제대로 알면 다른 언어는 하루만 봐도 배운다더군요
<chansol> 요즘은 보안과 웹쪽 좀 하고있어서.. 좀 소홀해지기도 했네요.
<chansol> 개발자인데 경영도 배우고 사회 문화 쪽도 찔러보고 있는 변태 개발자입니다.;;;
<chansol> bluedusk님께서 제대로 보셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 전 할줄아는게 없는 it 종사자 일명 이산화까스 생성기 입니다.
<bluedusk> 할줄아는건 이산화까스 생성만
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<chansol> 이산화탄소가 식물에게 얼마나 중요한데요.. 헉 나가셨네요;;
<jason_kr> <-- 서울 양천,구로구 쪽에 있는 End User 여요. 개발 않하고요.
<chansol> 앗 그렇군요. 반갑스니다
<chansol> 생명의 은인이신 bluedusk님 등장을 환영합니다 :D
<bluedusk> 헐 이산화까스 생성기가 어케 생명의 은인이.;
<bluedusk> 산소까스 생성기면 몰라도.;;
<jason_kr> jason_kr 아~ 예, 반갑습니다.
<chansol> 식물에게 얼마나 중요한데요. 식물도 생명이라고...
<chansol> (도망…)
<chansol> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 cinnamon에서 마우스 휠로 작업공간이 안돌아가네요??
<jason_kr> 되요. 어디선가 착오가...?
<bluedusk> 안되는데요?
<bluedusk> 아 제가 컴맹이라는걸 깜빡함. ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 난 썼었는데...
<bluedusk> 아니 cinnamon에서 compiz 효과도 안먹는듯한. ;
<chansol> 음 맥이라서 확인을 못해보네요
<chansol> 리눅스 깔아둔 랩톱이 학대를 했더니 사망하려 하기에 서비스 보냈네요..
<chansol> HP 서비스 센터는 이상한게 꼭 갈 때 컴퓨터 비밀번호를 묻더라고요 =_=;;;
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<chansol> cloak
<chansol> help cloak
<chansol> 흠 잘못쳤네요;; 죄송합니다
<bluedusk> man cloak
<jason_kr> chansol: 망토가 필요해요?
<chansol> 음
<chansol> IP hide가 목적일 뿐이죠 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 글타면, 가장 쉬운 방법 #freenode 채널로 가서 요청하면 즉시 줘요.
<chansol> 요청했는데 아직 답이 없네요
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   저
<jason_kr> 아~, 좀 기다려야 되는 경우도 있긴 하고요. 안그래도 요즘 그 체널이 좀 바쁘긴 해요.
<bluedusk> 발표자료 만드는데요
<jason_kr> 예
<bluedusk> 뭘 만들어야 할지 모르겟네요
<bluedusk> 이건 무슨
<chansol> json_kr// 음 바쁘다는건 어떤 의미인가요?
<jason_kr> blue dusk 질문 내용을 파악 못했어요. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 발표자료 만드는데요
<bluedusk> 제가 뭘 만들어야 할지도 모르겟고
<bluedusk> 뭘 만들고 있는지도 모르겠고
<bluedusk> 여긴 어디?
<bluedusk> 난 뭔가
<jason_kr> chan sol: 엊그제 인증방식 바뀐 후 질문/문답 등이 많아요.
<chansol> 아.. 그렇군요
<jason_kr> blue dusk: ㅎㅎㅎ 난 자료도 없이 입만 갖고 가려는데요!!
<jason_kr> chan sol: 묻는 김에 쉬어간다고, 그간 밀렸던 얘기가 봇물처럼 나오고 또...거기 관리자가 약 40명인데..암튼 바빠요. ㅎ 로봇이 주는 것이 아니라 사람이 주거든요.
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  발표하실건 아니잖아요
<jason_kr> 그날 처음으로 "버럭 질" 한번 하려고요.
<bluedusk> 저에게?
<bluedusk> to me?
<jason_kr> 대중에게...요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 대중이 아니라
<bluedusk> 빼주세요
<jason_kr> 그대는 대중 아니고...대충! ㅎ
<chansol> json_kr/ 아 그렇군요 감사합니다.
<chansol> 음.. 발표라..
<chansol> 어떤 내용이신지는 모르겠지만 뭐 화면에 출력하는 소스도 중요하겠지만 거의.. 말을 얼마나 잘 하느냐 부터 중요하더군요
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 주제는?
<bluedusk> 기밀이에요
<jason_kr> 극비진행 프로그램이로군!! 쩝
<bluedusk> 그런건 아니지만
<bluedusk> btrfs 에대하여
<chansol> 알고보니 국정원 프로젝트이셨다고 합니다
<bluedusk> 간략히 소개 정도만 해보려구요
<jason_kr> 또는 "극비로 지원받는 교육 과정 말씀하시는건가요??"
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨, chan sol 지금 하던 농담이 있었어요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 아 점심사납다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<chansol> 헉 그렇군요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<chansol> 조용히있어야겠네요 ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 점심 사주신다구요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 거참~ 국비/극비....점 하나 차이인데..ㅎ
<jason_kr> 됐죠? chansol
<jason_kr> 망토
<chansol> 넵 cloaked now 라고 답변 받았어요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저도 숨길래요
<jason_kr> [chansol] (~Adium@unaffiliated/chansol): Adium User
<bluedusk> how do i clock my connect ip?
<jason_kr> 글타면, 가장 쉬운 방법 #freenode 채널로 가서 요청하면 즉시 줘요.
<chansol> 겨울에 망토가 따뜻하고 좋네요(?)
<bluedusk> 어라
<bluedusk> 아직도 보이는데요??
<bluedusk> 이게 어케 된거죠?
<jason_kr> 아직 안받았죠?!
<chansol> lunaZhu님이신가요?
<jason_kr> 또는 못받았죠?
<chansol> 음.. 저도 30분만에 받았어요
<chansol> 한참 기다려야 할 것 같아요
<jason_kr> 보통땐 한두줄 또는 즉시 받는데, 요즘은 딜레이가 좀 있어요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> chan sol: 2번 요청했어요?
<chansol> 네
<chansol> 어떻게 아시나요(?!)
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  제꺼 아이피 보이지 않나요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 질문이요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 확인해 보께요.
<chansol> 앗 그렇군요
<jason_kr> 보임. bluedusk
<jason_kr> #freenode 채널로 가서 요청하면 즉시 줘요. <--- 복 붙.
<chansol> 저는 음
<chansol> "/msg"로 요청했는데
<chansol> 해당 스탭분이 부재중이셔서 공개적으로 다시 한번 더 요청했어요
<jason_kr> 아까도 말했지만, 해당 스텝이 약40명이고, 물론 자는 사람~ 노는 사람~ 빼도 많이 활동해요. 한편 이해되는 것이 걍 봍으로 줄일도 아니고...
<chansol> freenode 채널에서 토르 사용 답변을 받으셨군요
<chansol> IP hide 목적이 cloak는 아니라며..
<chansol> cloak이 많이 악용되나보네요
<bluedusk> dma
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹에 문맹이라
<chansol> 숨은 고수분들께서 자주 하시는 말씀이라고 하더군요.
<bluedusk> <<< newbie 컴맹
<bluedusk> 그 숨은 고수가 제가 아니라
<bluedusk> 안타까울따름이죠
<sungyo> 오들오들.....
<jason_kr> sungyo: hi~ 지난 밤 마치기 전, irc 개인 쳇 머 만들어야 겠다~는 말씀은 머요?
<jason_kr> 뭐, 중요한 건 아니지만...
<sungyo> 밖에서 앱으로 irc로긴하기가 번거로와서요. 스크롤도 끊기고...
<jason_kr> ?
<sungyo> 서버에다 웹으로 하나 심어놓고, 패스워드 로그인 걸어놓은뒤에,  어디서든지 패스워드만 입력하고 스크롤 이어서 볼 수 있었으면 해서요. 체팅도 하구요.
<jason_kr> 지금은 어찌 쓰고 있는데요?
<jason_kr> ircD 를 운영하고 싶다'는 뜻?
<sungyo> 데탑에서 xchat이요.
<sungyo> ircD라고 하나요?
<jason_kr> irc Daemon
<sungyo> 오!
<sungyo> 네.
<jason_kr> ircD를 운영해도 되고, 이미 운영되고 있는 무료 ircd를 이용해도 되고, irc client + log 해도 되고 방법은 다양해요~ 최소한 4~5가지가 있겠네요.
<jason_kr> 목적하는 바를 이루는 길은 별도 프르그램 안짜고도 4~5가지 방법이 있을 수 있어요.
<sungyo> +_+ 감사합니다
<sungyo> 잠을 안자고 모니터를 보니 머리가 어질어질하는게 토나오는 느낌 들고 좋네요(으응?)
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 각자 코딩하시면서 머리를 깨우기 위해 쓰시는 습관등이 있으신가요...? 가령..발을 까닥거리신다던지...커피를 마신다던지..
<sungyo> 저는 리듬을 타면서 고개를 앞뒤로 흔드는 습관이 있는데, 어머니가 보고는 정신없으시다는 한마디를...
<samahui_TP> 초고속 다리 덜덜덜덜 입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<sungyo> 저만 그런게 아니군요!!
<samahui_TP> 근데 이게 공부할때 들인 습관인지라 안없어지더군요
<samahui_TP> 중고등학교때 몸에 배버렸어요
<samahui_TP> 그밖에 정말 집중이 안되고 일안되면 하염없이 걷습니다
<samahui_TP> 걷는게 가장 좋더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> 종이와 펜을 준비하고, 펜을 굴립니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 낙서도 하구요.
<chansol> 잠시 '머-엉' 합니다.
<chansol> 머릿속에서 복잡한 것을 비워내버리죠
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> pchero_work,  종이와 팬을 통한 스크레치나 마인드매핑은 몰입사고를 해나가는데 도움을 주죠 '-'
<sungyo> chansol, 그....그건 어떻게하는거죠?!
<sungyo> ipeter, 네 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 호오. 화성에서 메탄가스를 발견했다네요?
<chansol> sungyo, 잠시 만사 제쳐두고 '머-엉'하면 머릿속에서 모든게 사라집니다
<chansol> 부작용은 중요한 내용까지 잊어버릴 수 있죠
<chansol> 중요한 해야할 일이나.. 방금 작업하던거나.. 옆에서 누가 설명하고 있었다면 그 내용이나..
<chansol> 마치 컴퓨터를 재부팅해서 램 영역이 초기화 되듯이 진행됩니다. -_-a;;;
<chansol> 아까 빙판길에서 정확히 꼬리뼈쪽으로 넘어져서
<chansol> 허리가 끊어질 것 같네요…..
<sungyo> 저런. 하드웨어에 충격이 갔군요.
<chansol> 그러게요 하드웨어 교체도 할 수 없는 부품이다보니 걱정이네요
<chansol> 이상이 생긴거라면 돈도 많이 깨질 것 갗고
<chansol> 같고요..
<sungyo> 아흑...ㅠ.ㅠ 개인프로젝트를 하나 해봤는데 만들어놓고 보니 쓸데없어보이네요...
<chansol> 그래도 포트폴리오에는 쓸모가 있겠네요
<sungyo> 그래도 재법 말은 잘 듣는데요.
<sungyo> xml로 짜여진 개인 스케줄 메모들을 날자에 따라 이메일과 정해진 xml파일에 반영하는 스크립트인데...xml다루기가 만만치가 않네요.
<sungyo> 정확하게는...tomboy가 모 대한항공 부사장같아서 정해진 태그를 반영을 안해줄때가 있어요
<sungyo> 그래놓고 " 알아서 파씽해~"
<sungyo> 아 끗났다 *ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 2개만 더 마무리 지으면 되겠어요. ㅋㅋㅋ 큰거 하나 작은거 하나.
<sungyo> 그래도 오늘은 발뻣도 자겠어요^0^
<sungyo> 전 갑니다~^0^
<Work_Seony> 명령어 옵션 하나 알려주고 욕 들어먹는건 또 처음이네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-18
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  무슨 옵션을 알려주셨길래.. ;;
<Work^Seony> 한아얄씨에 어떤 분이, mysql 서버가 살아있는지 확인하는 방법 중에 netstat -antup를 쓰면 된다길래,
<Work^Seony> 제가 antup는 너무 기니까 ltnp만 써도 됩니다 그랬더니,
<Work^Seony> 그래서 어쩌라구요.  기분나쁘게 시비 거네
<Work^Seony> 라고 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 절이 싫으면 중이 떠나야죠...
<bluedusk> 왜
<bluedusk> udp를 써야 하는지 모르는거 보니
<bluedusk> 걍 ...
<bluedusk> ........
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어쩌구저쩌구 길게 얘기하길래, 걍 나와버렸어요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그까이꺼 채팅 안하면 되지
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 그 채널에 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 걍 사고방식이
<bluedusk> 뭐 알려주면 " 뭐 ? 니가 뭔데 참견이야" 가 깔려있는 분인듯
<Work^Seony> 네 그런거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 다른 방법을 알려주니, 비행기 못떠 너 내려 같은...
<ihavnoth> 닉이 뭔데요?
<Work^Seony> 사무장이 태블릿 들고와서 메뉴얼을 보여줬다죠? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> michael
<Work^Seony> 그 채널에 계신데 닉이 안보이시는 거에요?
<ihavnoth> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 아뇨 나갔어요
<ihavnoth> 전 그서버 안들어가서요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 저도 들어간지 몇주 안됐었어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아.. =_=
<bluedusk> 제꺼 맥북 메모랑 핸폰 메모랑 동기화가 안되어 잇었네요
<bluedusk> 안타까운. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 하여간, 세상에는 참 다양한 사람들이 있다라는걸 알게됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 노스님은 무지 오랫만에 챗 하시네요
<ihavnoth> 네^.^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 바쁘세요?
<ihavnoth> 요즘 팀장님이 자꾸 제 모니터를 모니터링해서요
<bluedusk> 헐
<Work^Seony> 헐 요즘같은 시대에 모니터링이라니...
<bluedusk> ihavnoth,  이직 하신거 아니엿어요?
<ihavnoth> 1월에 했죠^.^
<bluedusk> 전에 안드로이드 커널 관련 개발 하신다는 소식 이후론 소식을 못들어서..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 프로젝트가 드랍되서
<ihavnoth> Windows CE 갑자기 하게 됐거든요
<ihavnoth> 회사에서 입지가 좁아졌어요
<ihavnoth> Windows CE 처음해보거든요
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다.  윈도우 하신다는 얘기 그때 한거 같아요
<ihavnoth> 내년엔 다시 안드로이드 한다고 말은 하던데 불안하네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 마소가 윈도우 ce는 중단시키지 않았어요?
<ihavnoth> 산업용 PDA에서는 아직도 대세인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아~  제가 모르는 분야에서는 대세군요..
<ihavnoth> 기존 개발된 프로그램들 다시 개발하는 비용때문에 계속 기존에 쓰던거 고집하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 해요...
<Work^Seony> 최신의 플랫폼으로 재제작하는게 비용이 더 싸게 들거 같은건 제 생각인가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 아직도 VGA, QVGA 감압식 터치를 고집해요 ...
<Work^Seony> 장갑끼고 현장에서 일하는 사람들 입장에서는 감압식이 더 편하긴 하겠네요
<ihavnoth> 경쟁사들은 요즘 나오는 휴대폰 스펙으로도 제품군이 나와있는데
<ihavnoth> 매출은 아직 기존 제품에서 더 나오나봐요
<ihavnoth> 모토롤라가 세계 업계 1위라고 하더라고요
<ihavnoth> 산업용 PDA^.^
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 그 회사가 아직도 먹고사는거라고 하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 다른 팀에서 블루투스 프로파일 정리해 달라는데 모르는게 너무 많네요
<ihavnoth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bluetooth_profiles#Advanced_Audio_Distribution_Profile_.28A2DP.29
<ihavnoth> 이 링크를 보내주고 저희가 쓰는 BT stack에서 저 링크 중심으로 지원되는 것과 안되는거 분리해달라네요...
<ihavnoth> BT profile 너무 복잡한거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 하드웨어 제어하는건 참 어려운거 같아요..
<ihavnoth> 어디 BT교육 있나 찾아봐야겠어요
<ihavnoth> 지난 주에 kelp 세미나 갔었는데 아는 사람이 없더군요...(참석자 중에서)
<ihavnoth> 예전엔 세미나 가면 아는 사람들 몇명씩 만나곤 했는데...
<Work^Seony> 인력이 많지않나보네요
<ihavnoth> MEAN stack 들었는데 재미있더군요
<bluedusk> bt 라고 하셔서 변태 인줄.. ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 IT업계는, 남들이 안하는거 하면 몸값이 오르지않나요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 즈질 개그 죄송합니다. ;
<ihavnoth> http://mean.io
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  남들이 안하는거 하면 저색히 뭐지 하고 사장당하는듯?
<Work^Seony> 그 분야 쪽에서 먹고사는 회사를 찾아가면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 박재호씨가 발표했는데 서버 쪽 프로그래밍 인력이 부족하더고하더군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 얘기했었는지 모르겠는데요,
<ihavnoth> IOT 서버쪽 이야기 한거겠지만요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 미국에서, 어떤 한국 유학생이 졸업학기되서 이력서를 올렸는데요,
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 커널 드라이버 개발자였대요.
<Work^Seony> 이력서 올리자마자 그날 연락이 전화통화로 200통을 받았대요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 능력있는 사람이었나봐요^.^
<Work^Seony> 커널 드라이버 개발자면 능력도 있긴하겠지만, 그만큼 미국에서도 사람구하기 어려운 분야라는 얘기죠
<bluedusk> 일단 전 개발자가 아니라서 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 개발자는 아니라서 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 저도 아닌듯...
<bluedusk> btrfs 개발자가 페이스북으로 이직했나요??!?!?
<Work^Seony> 비트리fs는 원래 오라클에서 개발하고있지 않았나요?
<bluedusk> 그러니깐요
<bluedusk> 저도 그렇게 알고 잇었는데
<bluedusk> btrfs 는 레이드0 으로 묶어도 속도 향상은 못느끼겠네요..;
<bluedusk> 냥냥 아흠 제대로 테스트 해봐야 하는데 이거 참 ;
<Work^Seony> 저는 파일시스템은 배포판에서 기본포함 해주기 전까지는 절대 안쓸려구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 그냥 뭐
<bluedusk> 하핫
<bluedusk> 개인적으로 굉장히 기대하는 fs 중에 하나라서
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로는 검증된 zfs를 쓰고싶은데, 얘는 일단 오라클 때문에 가망이 없으니...
<Work^Seony> 저도 결국은 btrfs에 희망을 걸 수 밖에 없네요
<bluedusk> 아흠
<bluedusk> 뭐 일단 저도 커널에 포함되어 있다는 점과
<bluedusk> 3.12 이상 커널에서는 꽤 안정적이라는것과
<bluedusk> 물리적으로 디스크 나갔을때 제외하고
<bluedusk> 문제 생긴건 아직까지 못봐서요
<Work^Seony> 아직 네이티브로 부팅은 안되죠?
<bluedusk> 거기다 파일 시스템 자체적으로 레이드 지원하는것도
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  네 전 그냥 데이터 저장용으로만
<bluedusk> Work^Seony,  네이티브 부팅 안시켜봐서 모르겠어요
<samahui_> 즐거운 추운아침입니다. 해피한 하루 되세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<KokGan> hi
<jason_kr> 어서 오세요~ 환영합니다.
<KokGan> 네 안녕하세요
<KokGan> 이방이 아까 그방하고 같은 멤버들이 모인 방인가요?
<jason_kr> 전혀 달라요. 아니...거의 달라요'
<KokGan> 아네~
<jason_kr> 한아얄씨는 Op(erator)등이 없고, Log 도 안쌓입니다.
<KokGan> 네
<jason_kr> 일전에 제게 물었던, 어느 곳에 가보니 1,000여명 있더라~는 체널은 체널이름 #freenode 였더군요.
<bluedusk> jason_kr,
<bluedusk> 자료 다 만들었어요
<bluedusk> 데모시나리오 검증해야 하는데 귀찮네요
<bluedusk> 잘 되겠죠??
<jason_kr> 노고 많았습니다. 예, 편하게 하세요~
<jason_kr> 어디 사업수주'나 진급심사'하는 것도 아니고....ㅎ
<jason_kr> 미생 보다 편히 하세요~ ^^
<bluedusk> 저 티비 없어서
<bluedusk> 미생미생 하시는데
<bluedusk> 한편도 못봐서
<bluedusk> 뭐 그닥 관심없기도 하고
<jason_kr> 안그닥 보기를 강추 합니다.
<bluedusk> ...
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 참, 난 그날도 저녁식사를 같이 못해요. 내 5시쯤 먼저 일아나야 하거든요.
<bluedusk> .....................
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근하고 싶네요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<jason_kr> 혹 그날 과장님도 같이 와요?
<bluedusk> 이 과장님요?
<jason_kr> 예
<bluedusk> 사표 내시고
<bluedusk> 해외로 나가셨는데요
<bluedusk> 자세한 내용은
<bluedusk> 모름요
<jason_kr> 컹~
<jason_kr> 전에 엘타워 인가에서 봤던 여자 과장님요?
<bluedusk> 그땐 누구 보셧는지 몰겠네요
<jason_kr> 통과
<bluedusk> 커뮤니티 데이때 보셨던
<bluedusk> 과장님 말씀하시는거면
<bluedusk> 맞아요
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 오~
<jason_kr> 유능하시네~
<bluedusk> 저도 유능해지고 싶네요
<jason_kr> 니이가 가라아 하오아이~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 흠
<chansol> 안녕하세요
<chansol> freenode에서는 voice를 안주는 문화(?) 군요
<chansol> 국내 IRC들은 다들 v 없으면 발언이 불가고 봇이 입장 즉시 v를 주는 문화더라고요.
<pchero_work> 이거 재밌네요.
<pchero_work> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/709997023/mono-the-future-of-diy-devices?ref=nav_search
<jason_kr> chansol: 하이~ ^^ 무슨 말씀이신지?
<chansol> pchero_work, Funded 됬군요. IoT 용도로 다재다능한 기능을 하는 제품 같기도 하고요.
<chansol> 영상만 봤을 때는 마치 라즈베리파이 같은 느낌도 들고여
<chansol> 들고요
<chansol> jason_kr// 아, 국내 IRC 서버의 채널들은 대부분 입장 시 VOICE 권한을 주더라고요. 그리고 채널 설정이 VOICE 없으면 발언이 안되도록 되어있는데.. freenode의 채널들은 대부분 VOICE를 주지도 않고, VOICE가 없어도 대화가 가능하더군요.
<chansol> #freenode 채널은 staff만 VOICE를 가지고 있고요.
<jason_kr> 잘못 아셨습니다. ^^
<chansol> 그런가요?
<jason_kr> 예~ ^^
<chansol> 음.. 아무래도 해외 IRC 채널은 잘 안쓰니 모르는게 꽤 있네요 =_=a;;;
<chansol> 우분투 로코팀도 한참 고민해봤는데, Republic of korea의 ROKO팀이란 뜻인가 싶기도 하고요.
<chansol> ...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> LoCo = LOcal COmmunity KR (iso-3166 에 의함)
<chansol> 아.. 그렇군요.
<chansol> 부끄럽네요;;
<jason_kr> #ubunut-KO (iso-639 에 의함)
<jason_kr> 부끄러울 껀 전혀~ 없습니다. ^^ 참말여요.
<chansol> 개인적으로 커뮤니티들은 관심이 없더군요.
<jason_kr> 모르면, 배우면 되고...그쵸? 이런거 제가 드리는 말씀은 걍 지식의 단편 입니다. 절대로 몰라도 되는 겁니다.
<chansol> 넵 그렇죠.
<chansol> 우분투 커뮤니티에는 처음이다 보니.. 죄송합니다;;
<chansol> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 국내 IRC 섭'은 거의 없다고 봐도 되죠.
<chansol> 네 IRC가 쓸만한 물건인데 어려워서 그런지 활성화가 잘 안됬더라고요.
<jason_kr> 헐~ chan sol 님 지나친 겸손은? ㅎㅎㅎ 미덕 아닙니다. ㅎ
<chansol> 으음..?
<jason_kr> irc는 참말로 쓸만한 물건이죠. 어려운 것도 없는데...다만, 제가 좀 따지는 편이라서...
<chansol> 헉.. 알고보니 jason님이 절 알고 계셨다던가.. 는 아니겠죠?
<jason_kr> 2003~2004년에 4~5가지 이유로 인구가 팍 줄기는 했죠.
<chansol> 사실 사이트 official 채널을 만들면 사이트는 안오고 IRC만 와사 망하는 요인이 되기도 하죠
<jason_kr> 하하하, 저 타인 뒷조사 않한다니까요.
<chansol> 흐음.. 무섭군요.
<chansol> 역시 최선의 방어는… 음.. 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 위 irc 권한 관련해서는 순서없이 ChanSer(VICE),OP(erator),ViceOP,Voice,Bot,User 등이 있기는 하지만...chan sol 님이 위에 말한 바와 같지는 않습니다. ^^
<chansol> 음 그렇군요.
<chansol> 제가 알기론 레벨에 따른 권한 차이로 아는데..
<chansol> 한국 IRC 서버에선 VOICE 권한이 없으면 발언이 되지 않도록 채널 설정이 되더라고요.
<jason_kr> 특히 험담은 아니고요 han irc 는 많이 틀리죠.
<chansol> 그럼 그 IRC만의 특징이었나보군요.
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 그 *체널*만의 특징.
<chansol> 음 그렇군요...
<jason_kr> 심한 체널은 입장조차 허락 필요.
<Work^Seony> 동네 신문에 조현아 기사가 떴네요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> GoooooooooooooooooooooD morning !! 써니~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-19
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 제외한 git 클라이언트에 취약점 발견됐다고 합니다.  다들 패치하세요.
<Work^Seony> https://github.com/blog/1938-git-client-vulnerability-announced
<samahui> 흐릿하니 우중충한 날씨의 금요일이군요. 그래도 불금! 즐거운 하루들 되세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 써니. 어쩐지 어제 오늘 업데이트 무진장 뜨더만, 포함됐나? 확인해 보께요. 좋은 소식 감사.
<jason_kr> 아~ 해당 무, 군요
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   저도
<jason_kr> 맥'은 페치 필욘데요.....?? @_@ blue dusk
<bluedusk> jason_kr,   전 맥에서 git 안쓰는데요
<bluedusk> 맥은 그냥 ssh 로 접속하기 위한 단말  그 이상 그 이하도 아닌
<jason_kr> 오~ 글쿤요, 놀라워라. ㅎ 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 맥에서는 brew 쓰시면 brew update && brew upgrade git 하시구요,
<Work^Seony> 아니면,
<Work^Seony> http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204147
<ipeter> 요새 느낀건데
<ipeter> 참 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 프로젝트는 오픈일을 넘겨 일정이 연기되면
<ipeter> 회사로서는 큰 혼해입니다.
<ipeter> 손해
<ipeter> 엔지니어 한명당 발주처에서 받을 수 있는 돈은 한달에 수준에 따라 다르지만
<ipeter> 800~1000만원이라고 할때
<ipeter> 직원에게 급여를 떼어주고 나면
<ipeter> 나머지 돈은 다 회사의 몫이기 때문이죠.
<ipeter> 때로는 추가 인력이 들어가기도 하고
<Seony> 그래서 그 인건비 줄일려고...
<ipeter> 스케쥴이 밀리면 회사에서느치명적이죠.
<ipeter> 때로는 스케쥴이 밀릴때
<ipeter> 회사가 망하는 꼴도 보게됩니다.
<ipeter> 물론 턴키계약일때는요.
<ipeter> 턴키계약은 계약의 한종류로써 프로젝트당 수주회사가 북치고 장구치도록 마음껏 하도록 하고
<ipeter> 돈을 몽창 다 주는 계약.
<ipeter> 이죠.
<ipeter> 현재 제가 턴키계약의 프로젝트에 몸담고 있구요.
<ipeter> 그래서 연장되거나 문제가 생기면(ex.프로젝트 인원 추가 투입)
<ipeter> 회사 사장님은 당연히 프로젝트의 매니저에게 전화를 걸어 이유를 따지게됩니다.
<ipeter> 프로젝트에 추가 인력및 연기가 되는 이유가 뭐냐구요.
<ipeter> 그럼 그때부터 진흙탕 싸움이 시작됩니다.
<ipeter> 평소 사이가 좋더라도(?)
<ipeter> 아니 좋은 케이슨 없지만요. 프로젝트 매니저와 프로그래머들 사이에서요.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<ipeter> 별에별 이야기를 다 꺼냅니다.
<ipeter> 오락한거부터 시작해서
<ipeter> 근무중에 웹서핑하고
<ipeter> 집중못하고
<ipeter> 대학원 준비하고
<ipeter> 그런 것들이요.
<ipeter> 근데 솔직히
<ipeter> 그런것 까발려도 되요.
<ipeter> 왜냐.
<ipeter> 사실이니까요.
<ipeter> 다른 엔지니어들 근무중에 오락하고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 영어시험 준비하구요.
<ipeter> 물론 오락만 오로지 한게 아니라
<ipeter> 보통 그냥 아이패드 돌려놓고 프로그래밍 하다가 중간중간 버튼만 눌러주고 그런것 합니다.
<ipeter> 근데 그런말 할때
<ipeter> 과연 프로젝트 매니저가
<ipeter> 프로젝트 개발 초기당시
<ipeter> 설계 제대로 않한 자기 껀수는 말했을까요?
<ipeter> 사실 그런것은 피래미에 불과하고 프로젝트 설계 잘못한건 정말 핵폭탄급이거든요.
<Seony> 프로젝트 진행에 그동안 불만이 많으셨군요..
<ipeter> 설계 잘못하면 몇달 고생해서 만든거 처음부터 다 만들고 근간이 흔들리는데
<ipeter> 불만이요.
<ipeter> 뭐 없을수가 없겠죠.
<ipeter> 근데 저번주에 프로젝트 매니저랑 단둘이서 밥을 먹는데
<ipeter> 제가 먼저 사과드렸거든요.
<ipeter> 프로젝트에서 큰 도움 못줘서 미안하다
<ipeter> 집중력 못보이고, 아웃풋 제대로 안나와서 미안하다 했는데
<ipeter> 돌아오는 답변은 가관이더군요.
<ipeter> 팀장에게(사장)전화왔을때 이미 다 이야기했다.
<ipeter> 오락한거부터, 아웃풋 제대로 안나오고.
<ipeter> 어이가 없었죠.
<ipeter> 프로젝트라는 한배 탔는데 지 잘못은 생각 않하고 그런것까지 다 이야기 했다면,
<ipeter> 분명 자기 설계잘못한건 이야기 않했겠지요.
<ipeter> 설계잘못하면 짤릴테니까요.
<ipeter> 회사 생활면서 맘속에 담아둔 이야기들 별로 않하는게 좋은거 같아요.
<ipeter> 그런것까지 다 이야기 했을꺼 생각하니 참 후회가 막심하네요.
<ipeter> 마음 터놓고 말할수있는 사람들은 정말 대학생활까지가 끝이 아닐까요?
<ipeter> 그냥 뭐 대학원 준비하고 있었고 그런것들.
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<ipeter> 나중에 이렇게 프로젝트 산으로가고
<bluedusk> ipeter,  결국 pm 이 하는짓도
<bluedusk> 자기 방어에요
<bluedusk> 자기가 프로젝트는 관리 잘했지만 다른 것들때문에
<bluedusk> 책임회비 하려는
<bluedusk> 똑같이 해주면되요
<bluedusk> 첨에 개발 하라고 해서 개발했더니
<bluedusk> 뭐가 어쩌고 해서
<bluedusk> 틀어져서
<bluedusk> 다시 개발하게 되는것들
<bluedusk> 회의시간에 개 뻘소리 하는것들
<bluedusk> 그리고 업무시간에 뻘짓하는걸로 쪼는거면
<bluedusk> 정시 출근하고 업무만 딱 하고
<bluedusk> 점심먹고 1시까지는 딱 손놓고 쉬고
<bluedusk> 땡하면 퇴근하겠다고
<bluedusk> 솔직히 프로젝트 하고 pm <-> 개발자는 업무협조인데
<bluedusk> pm 이 머리속에 프로젝트를 어떻게 진행하려고 하는지
<bluedusk> 인프라는 언제까지 준비하고 문제가 생겼을시에 어떻게 대처하고
<bluedusk> 관련 솔류션은 언제까지 설치하고 개발은 언제부터 시작해서
<bluedusk> 중간에 진행상황등은 어떻게 점검하고
<bluedusk> 만약 프로젝트 근간을 뒤흔드는 변경사항등이 나오거나 장애? 뭐 그런것들을 어떻게 대처하겠다 가 머리속에 들어있고
<bluedusk> 그걸 같은 팀원들이 공유하고 진행할수 있게 해줘야 하는데
<bluedusk> 대부분 si 쪽 pm 들 보면
<bluedusk> ...........
<bluedusk> 힘내세요
<bluedusk> 전 회의하러
<bluedusk> 회의 두건에
<bluedusk> 내일 세미나에
<bluedusk> 모레는 대기하러 출근하고
<bluedusk> 월욜부터는 출장이네요
<bluedusk> 제 생각에 관리직에 앉아있는 사람들은 지식의 문제가 아니라 지혜가 있어야 하는데
<bluedusk> 그런 지혜들을 모아서 어느정도의 지식 체계로 만들어둔거 관리에 관한 정보들이라고 생각되는데
<bluedusk> ì°¸ .;
<ipeter> 네네.
<jason_kr> 참 .; <--- "앗참" 이요? "참~(한숨)" 이오? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 회의 갔구나! ㅎ
<jason_kr> 써니님, 퇴근 했죠?
<Seony> 네 그럼요
<jason_kr> 꽤 정확한 친구가 ...음...앗 갑자기 실명이 생각이 안나네. 그 친구가 강인구(?) 였어요?
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 난 몰랐네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 갸~는 (잠시만)
<Seony> 지금 여기 채널에 접속해있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오~ 명단에 있네요. 갸는...예, 지금 확인하느라..
<jason_kr> 갸는 왜 자꾸만 닉을 바꿔서 혼란스럽게 만드는지...지금 잠자는 시간이겠네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 나중에 보믄, ㅎㅎㅎ 자꾸 바꾸지 말라고 말 줌 전해 주세요. 나도 할께요. 제가 버럭질 했다고요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ 머 하는 중일텐데, 호출해서 미안합니다.
<jason_kr> 딴 사람인 줄 알았, 오늘 지금 알았네요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 저 회의 끝나고 왔는데요
<pchero_work> 불금입니다. :)
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ"회의 끝나고 왔는데" 어쩌라고요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 찾으시는줄..
<bluedusk> 안찾으신ㄱ면
<bluedusk> 다시 갈께요
<jason_kr> 아~ 바쁘군요. 그래요. 나중에...오늘은 별 일 없어요
<bluedusk> 아 저 안바빠요..
<bluedusk> 항가함
<bluedusk> 항가항가
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 내가 지-메일 하나 보냈어요. 그거 보려고 '뭣을 설치하라'면 하지 마세요.
<bluedusk> 계정 만들라는데요??
<jason_kr> 예, 그럼 통과. 하지 마세요~
<jason_kr> 할 필요 없어요.
<jason_kr> 걍 내가 PDF 로 하나 보내든지 하께요. 걍 접수만 해 주세요. ^^
<chansol> http://www.neowin.net/news/viber-calls-out-eset-for-flagging-them-eset-responds-with-a-digital-uppercut
<chansol> 재미있는 일 발생횄네요
<DarkCircle> 오늘 분위기는 ...
<DarkCircle> ...
<pchero_work> Work^Seony: 혹시.. 미국도 담주부터 놀아요..?
<ipeter> 휴]
<ipeter> 저 퇴근해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요.
<jason_kr> 지금 그곳 새벽 3:20. 내일 답 주겠죠? pchero_ work
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 좀 이르지만...
<pchero_work> 웁스.. 방사 ㅈㅅ;
<Work^Seony> 음...  미국이 사실 알고보면, 노동시간이 많은 국가 중 하나라더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아마도 24일 오후쯤 되면 퇴근할 거에요
<DarkCircle> 음
<DarkCircle> 아
<DarkCircle> 한국의 모 업체가 부도난 사실이 늦게 전파가 되면서 온라인은 멘붕상태에 (...)
<Work^Seony> 무슨 업체인데요?
<Work^Seony> 멘붕 상태라고 할 정도면 큰 회사인가보네요
<DarkCircle> 딱히 큰 회사라고 단정하기도 참 애매한데
<DarkCircle> 생각보다 꽤 오래 있던 기업체더군요
<DarkCircle> 와이즈기가.
<DarkCircle> 정식명칭은 신한정보통신.
<Work^Seony> 보니까 하드웨어도 만드는 곳인가보네요
<DarkCircle> 네. 주종목이 "장비" 회사다보니 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 듣기론 임금체불하다 망했다 라고 하는데, 정확히는 매출이 감소해서 그런듯.
<Work^Seony> 매출이 감소하니까 임금이 체불되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 페북에 있는 "어이쿠 호갱님 오셨어요" 페이지를 참 좋아하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옐로우캡 택배 분당지점은 놀랍긴 하네요
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 헣헣 보아하니 뭐 다른지역도 비슷하게 마찬가지일 것 같네요 ...
<DarkCircle> 지역 영업소에 보관소 건물이 있는건 진짜 다행일거고 ..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 어딜가나 영세한 곳이 있을 수밖에 없긴하지만...
<DarkCircle> 근데 저건 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아무리 봐도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 막장의 수준을 넘어서 무허가 영업 아닌가 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 본사가 저 꼬라지를 알기나 할까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 페북에 떴으니 이제 알겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 페북지기 소환은 했나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=freeboard&no=916029
<Work^Seony> 이런거보면 열받기보단 걍 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<chansol> 아 그거, 엊그제 저도 봤어요
<chansol> 황당하더군요.
<chansol> 컨테이너박스라도 두지 그냥 야산에 방치 수준이더군요
<Work^Seony> 누가보면 고물상인줄 알겠더라구요
<chansol> ICANN이 해킹되었다는 소식이 있네요
<DarkCircle> 사진이 있으면 더 재밌을듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 한수원 원자력 발전소 설계도면 유출도 떴군요;;
<DarkCircle> 욕하면서 보는 재미
<chansol> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 막장드라마가 시청률이 좋은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 욕하면서 본다고...
<chansol> 헐 그러고보니
<chansol> 4시인데 안무주세요?
<DarkCircle> 그건 저한테 물어보시면 안되죸
 * DarkCircle 님도 안주무시면서 =3
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 헉.. 안무주세요 라니..
<chansol> 오타났었네요 -_-a;;;
<DarkCircle> 원래 이시간대는
<DarkCircle> 아무리 정신이 멀쩡해도 오타따위 안보이고 그냥 읽어버림 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 하긴 엊그제였던가 ...
<chansol> 근데 아무리 문장이 이상해도 처음과 끝만 잘 되어있으면 잘 읽는다는 연구 결과도 있다더군요
<DarkCircle> 엄니 드라마 보시길래 아주 잠깐 같이 봤는데 완전 "개막장" 이라
<chansol> 아침 드라마가 막장으로 유명한가봐요 =_=;;;
<DarkCircle> 왜 저런 "개막장" 드라마를 보시냐고 했더니, 드라마가 막장중의 개막장 아닌게 어딨냐고 그런건 원래 그렇게 보는거라고 하심 킬킬.
<Work^Seony> 전에 와이프한테, 왜 막장드라마인데 알고서도 계속 보냐구 물어봤더니, 욕하면서 보는게 재밌대요
<DarkCircle> 음? 아 저녁에도 마찬가지예요
<chansol> 보면서 스트레스 더 쌓이겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아침이든 저녁이든 이제 막장은 때와 장소를 안가림.
<DarkCircle> 아 철도역 대합실에선
<DarkCircle> 할배 어르신들이 뉴스 틀고 TV앞에서 우리나라 개막장이라고 하면서 즐기죠.
<DarkCircle> 드라마에 이어 또 다른 재미거리가 생김.
<DarkCircle> 스프링필드 현실버전.
<chansol> 음..
<chansol> 아무래도 한국 정치는 심심해할 국민을 위한 국회의원분의 배려가 아닐까 싶어요.
<chansol> 진심이에요.
<DarkCircle> 아 근데 이짓을 반세기동안 우려먹었는데 앞으로 남은 30~40년간 또 이러면
<DarkCircle> 국민들이 미쳐버리죠 (...............................)
<chansol> 미치기 전에 새로운 나라가 새워질지도요
<chansol> 고려->조선 처럼..
<DarkCircle> 이미 그 전에 나라같지도 않은게 나라라고 하는게 또 있는데  ...
<DarkCircle> 부카니스탄 <-
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 또 하나 생기면 삼국시대인가 ..
<chansol> 나라가 아니라 사이비 종교집단이죠
<chansol> 전체주의적이고..
<DarkCircle> 법같지도 않은 법이 있고 세금이 존재하고 통치세력이 있으니 ...
<chansol> 근데 부카니스탄은 법은 또 번지르르하게 되어있을거에요
<chansol> 허울일 뿐이죠
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 남이나 북이나 매한가지이지 않나 (...)
<chansol> 음.. 그래도 남한은
<chansol> 상황이 낫죠..
<DarkCircle> 법이란게 의외로 systematic 하지가 못해서 법 이용해서 사기쳐먹는놈들이 하도 많아서 ...
<chansol> 법에 헛점이 많은건 어느 나라나 마찬가지죠
<DarkCircle> 이놈의 나라는 정말 하루하루를 살수록 이가갈리는 나라인건 분명함 -.-
<DarkCircle> 당장 층간소음 해결하지 못하는거만 해도 그렇고 .
<chansol> 근데 외국사람들도 자국 정부에 이를 가는건 마찬가지더라고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 독일 사람을 만나봤는데,
<DarkCircle> 어디서부터가 잘못되었는진 모르겠지만  분명한건 90년데 중반이 제일 안정적이었어요.
<chansol> 자국 총리는 일은 않고 "같이 이야기 합시다~" 라고만 하고 논다고..
<chansol> 뭐라 하더군요
<Work^Seony> 원래 정부에 비판적인 사람이 많은 나라일수록 국민성이 건전한거라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 입다물고 조용히 있는게 더 위험하대요
<chansol> 그건 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 욕에 너무 관대하지가 못해서
<chansol> 근데 한국이 비판적인 사람이 많냐고 보면..
<chansol> 또 그건 아니에요
<DarkCircle> F*** 하면 무슨 쳐죽일놈 마냥 그렇게 보는 문화 ...
<chansol> 그리고 비판과 비난을 혼동하는 분도 꽤 많으시더라고요
<DarkCircle> 한국어 구조는 서술어가 뒤로 가기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 이야기를 듣다 빡치는 경우가 많고
<DarkCircle> 언어구조의 문제로 서로 소통하는게 ...
<chansol> 뭐랄까.. 유럽에서 노숙인을 막기 위해 도로 바닥에 돌기를 설치했는데 시민들이 시맨트를 깔아버렸지만
<DarkCircle> 심리적으로 보든 뭘로 보든 ...
<chansol> 음.. 한국은 그렇지 않겠죠
<DarkCircle> 한국은 도로바닥에 돌기를 깔면
<DarkCircle> 노숙인들이 스티로폼 판을 들고 와서 박아버립니다
<DarkCircle> (................................................)
<chansol> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 생각지도 못했네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 살아야되거든
<DarkCircle> 특히 이런날에 잘못하다간 죽어요
<Work^Seony> 나라가 너무 겉부분만 빠르게 성장하고 싶어서 무리하게 몸집만 키워놨는데, 시민의식이 그만큼 못따라가는거죠...
<DarkCircle> 서울역에서 시청쪽 가는 지하 통로 계단 가보시면 노숙인들이 얼마나 힘들게 지내는지 보실 수 있을거임.
<Work^Seony> 미국 살면서 느끼는 건, 시민의식이라는게 나라가 발전한다고 되는게 아니더라구요..
<chansol> 근데
<chansol> 그게 국민 탓.. 물론 책임은 있겠죠 근데
<chansol> 마냥 국민 탓만 하기 뭐한게
<DarkCircle> 진짜 박스를 몇겹으로 겹쳐놔서 관처럼 만들었는데 그 안에 사람이 들어있을 줄은 생각도 못하게 되는거죠.
<chansol> 나라는 발전하는데 교육제도는 잘 정비를 안해요
<chansol> 오히려 의도적으로 교육제대롤 정권 유리한대로 만들죠
<chansol> 아, 저도 전에 봤어요. 박스로 동굴처럼 만들었더라고요.
<chansol> 양쪽에..
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게도 경찰이 수시로 순찰 돌면서 상태를 보느라 죽었는지 살았는지 보지만 ,,, 순찰 지역이 아니었다면 아마 그 바닥에 시신이 마구 돌아다닐듯 ...
<chansol> 어우 좀 끔찍하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 10분 후에 미팅 가야되는데, 그놈의 ownCloud... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅎ 업그레이드 ?ㅅ?/
<chansol> 이 새벽에요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 뭔가 막 계속 바꾼다고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> chansol, 외국에 살아서요... 지금 여긴 아침이에요
<chansol> 앗 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 금요일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<chansol> 한국은 벌써 토요일이네요
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 점심만 먹고 땡땡이 칠까 생각 중이에요
<chansol> 아까운 시간..
<DarkCircle> 점심먹고 퇴근카드 안찍고 도망
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<chansol> 걸리지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 저녁때 와서 카드 찍어주고 퇴근
<DarkCircle>  =3
<chansol> 아 =_=;;;
<Work^Seony> 제가 출근했는지도 모르는 사람들이 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 사수 아니면 모를테니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어쩌다보니 사무실에서 혼자 일하게 됐어요
<chansol> 너무 주변분들이 관심없으시네요
<DarkCircle> 사수는 도망갔나요 ?ㅅ?
<Work^Seony> 여긴 좀 그래요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 사수는 8월달에 캘리포니아로 스카웃 되서 갔어요
<Work^Seony> 미란티스!
<DarkCircle> 아 그때 한참 출장 왔다갔다 하실때 ...
<DarkCircle> 그때 빠져나갔군요
<Work^Seony> 네.  미란티스에서 매일 오픈스택 하겠죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 지겨운 오픈스택 ...
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택은 무슨 ... 자동화의 여지도 안보이고
<Work^Seony> 그 사람도 박사인데, 면접 시험 무지 어려웠다더라구요
<DarkCircle> 하나하나 다 설정 ...
<Work^Seony> 에어컨이 너무 빵빵한데 온도 조절이 안되서, 히터를 트는 룸으로 가서 미팅합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<Work^Seony> 뭔 에너지 낭비인지...
<chansol> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 에어컨을 틀면서 히터를 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대박
<chansol> 낭비 제대로 하네요
<chansol> 돈을 그리 쓸데가;;;
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 미국이 좀 그래요
<Work^Seony> 환경보존 외치면서 정작 분리수거는 안하는...
<Work^Seony> 그런 곳이죠
<Work^Seony> 미팅 갑니다.  30분 후에 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그리 잘못하면 실내 공기가 텁텁해질거 같은데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 넵
<chansol> 다음에 뵈어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 30분이라 ...는 자러 갈거 같은데
<DarkCircle> (....................)
<chansol> 흠
<chansol> 의외로 한국도 그럭저럭 살만하겠다..라는걸
<chansol> 느끼기도 해요
<chansol> 외국에 비해..
<chansol> 한국만 비정상인건 아니더라고요
<DarkCircle> 똑같이 비정상이라도 기본적으로 벌어먹고 사는 여건이 되어 있어야 비정상이 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 쌔빠지게 일해도 ... 세금 월요금 빚 어쩌고 하면 수중에 남아나는 돈이 없으니 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 LINE 메신저 운세 보는데
<DarkCircle> 이거 꼭 보면 하루씩 늦어요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 하루도 안빠지고 체크하는데 꼭 정확히 그 전날 일어난 일을 다음날 새벽에 운세에서 애기함.
<DarkCircle> 무슨 일기 쓰는것도 아니고 ... (중얼중얼)
<chansol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 잘 맞추긴 하나보네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 owncloud 미팅을 한시간씩이나...
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 오래간만입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-20
<Kokgan> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 구글 설문지에 그림삽입도 됩니까?
<Work^Seony> 음... 될거 같은데, 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<razGon_MINILA> 직접해봐야 하는데.
<jason_kr> hi~ all
<jason_kr> Kokgan: 전화 번호 확인했죠?
<jason_kr> Work^Seony: 오운클라우드'건의 미팅 다녀왔어요?
<Work^Seony> 한시간도 넘게 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그 건으로요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하나 바꾸는데에 따른 영향을 고려해야하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 지금 owncloud 5 쓰는데, 7으로 업그레이드했을 때 생기는 문제점이 뭐냐부터 시작해서...
<Work^Seony> 제일 큰 문제가, 공유 파일들의 설정이 꼬인다는건데, 그러면 업그레이드 하면 안된다 라는 의견이 대세가 됐어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 저희가 너무 복잡하게 공유해서 쓰는건 사실이에요
<jason_kr> 아~ 개인용으로 쓰는 것이 아니고...아~ 글쿤요, 그럼 업그레이드 하기 전에..미리 검토 필요하겠네요?!
<Work^Seony> 네 개인용 환경이면 전혀 문제가 없죠
<Work^Seony> 이게 문제가,
<Work^Seony> 수업을 가르치는 사람이, 선생이기도 하면서 직원이기도 하고,
<Work^Seony> 직원이면, 어느 부서에 속하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 교수들도 별도의 부서가 따로 존재하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 이게 파일 공유 조직관계가 너무 복잡해져요.
<jason_kr> 예 ㅎㅎㅎ 알죠, 나도 학부때, 같은 경험 겪어 봤어요. 예~
<Work^Seony> 게다가 학생들하고도 공유해야하고...
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 모르는 사람들이랑 같이 하는 미팅이라서 더 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<jason_kr> bye~
<Kokgan> 이제 나갈 준비하려구요. 이따뵈요 jason_kr님
<jason_kr> 헐~ 벌써요? 아~
<jason_kr> 옙
<lindol> 늬앙
<razGon_MINILA> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=irian926&logNo=220215219936
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 괜찮군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북이 있고 아이패드가 있으니 듀얼 모니터로 사용해 봐야 겟습니다.ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~
<jason_kr> 지현님, mwiki 페이지에 콘텍트 명단이 잘못 되어 있는데, 김감자님하고 ㅎㅎㅎ 박정규님 이름 올리세여~ ^^    *한가할 때*요
<PotatoGim> 네, 지금이 딱 좋은 타이밍이네요! ㅎㅎ
<test-test> 하이 jason_kr
<windows> hi
<windows> hello
<jason_kr> 좀 바쁘 test-test
<windows> hi
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~  반갑습니다.
<jason_kr> 내, 예전부터 린놀 님을 알고 있었는데, 새삼 *시려*습니다. ㅎ
<LinDol> 허허 아니옵니다. +_+
<LinDol> 린돌로 불러주시면 됩니다. ^ㅠ^
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 질렀어요.
<ipeter> 그 듀얼 플레이요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-12-21
<jason_kr> blue dusk: 어제 저녁식사는 하고 일했어요?
<Bluedusk_MBA> jason_kr,  아뇨 2시 넘어서 끝났어요
<jason_kr> 우~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> hi~
<jason_kr> 지금 확인했습니다, 고생하셨습니다. 금 감자님. ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 테이블에 행 하나 추가하는건데 고생했다고 듣기 민망하네요..ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol> hi all
<jason_kr> hi~ 어젠 음주후 취팅? ㅎㅎㅎ 오타 만발~
<jason_kr> 아, 내 얘기요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> hi~ Demonion 무척 반겨요. 뭐 해 줄껀 없지만.ㅎㅎㅎ (말하고, 나는 외출을...쩝)
<Demonion> ㅃㅃㅂ
<LinDol> :)
<Bluedusk_MBA_> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<Bluedusk_MBA_> 굳모닝?
<Demonion> 굳이브닝
<Kokgan> 안녕하세요
<Kokgan> 리눅스 설치하고는 버츄얼 박스에서 실행 중인데 윈도우즈 프로그램은 호환이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Kokgan> 그냥 인터넷에서 다운 받아 바로 실행하면 되는줄 알았는데
<Kokgan> 압축 프로그램도 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Kokgan> 상당히 까다로운 존재이네요 .
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 안녕하세요. =)
<Kokgan> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 리눅스는 말씀과 같이 윈도우 프로그램이 기본적으로 호환되지 않습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 포토샵이나 기타 윈도우즈 전용의 실행 파일들로 구성된 소프트웨어는 리눅스에서 사용이 거의 불가능합니다.
<Kokgan> 지금 wine 설치 중입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 다만 wine 사용시에는 일부 호환성 이슈를 제외할 경우 어느정도 구동이 가능합니다.
<Kokgan> 네
<Kokgan> 삼성 소프트웨어 (노트북 전용 드라이브 설치 프로그램)을  실행 시켜볼까 싶어 wine 설치 중인데
<LYUSO_THINK> 되도록이면 대체 소프트웨어를 찾아서 사용하시는게 좀 더 편리할 것으로 보입니다.
<Kokgan> 이것도 꽝나면 ㅡㅡ;;; 대책이 안설정도 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 음..... 그런 소프트웨어는 virtual box 위에서 구동하실 필요가 딱히 없으실것으로 보입니다. ;;
<Kokgan> 초보라서 ^^*
<LYUSO_THINK> 네...
<Kokgan> 윈도우즈 없으면 아무것도 못하는 입장이다 보니 ^^*
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 그러면 딱히 급하신 부분은 없으신것으로 보이네요.
<Kokgan> 네 천천히 알아봐도 되는데
<Kokgan> 호기심에 설치까진 했는데 사용하려니 애로사항이 많네요 ^^*
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 좀 그런 부분들은 존재하실 겁니다. 다만 찾아보면 쏠쏠하게 쓸만한것도 많고 손델 수 있는 부분도 많으니
<LYUSO_THINK> 재미있게 이용해주세요!
<Kokgan> 네 감사합니다.
<Demonion> 좋은 채널이네요.
<LinDol> hi all
<ipeter> 우분투에서 좋은 뮤직 플레이어가 뭐가 있을까요?
<LinDol> 리듬박스 괜찮지 않나요?
<ipeter> 감사합니다
<ipeter> 검색해보고 사용할께요.
<jason_kr> 그 밖에도 여러가지 있는 거는 알죠? ipeter
<ipeter> 가르쳐주세요~!
<jason_kr> 아~ 몰라서 묻는 거였어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 저는 음악쪽이랑 많이 상관없어서...결정적인 답은 아니고요.
<jason_kr> auducity ? (스펠링이...) vlc 도 있고..
<jason_kr> 가볍고 편하기는 리듬박스가 나을꺼요.
<ipeter> 아.. 아이튠즈 같은 녀석 없죠?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 왜 아이튠즈는 우분투 버전으로 안나올까요.
<jason_kr> 우선 아이튠즈는 독점이쟎요~ ㅎ 리듬박스와 오데시티 에 플러긴 더하면 아이튠지 못지 않을 것 같기도....
<ipeter> 요즘 패드에 관심이 있어서
<ipeter> 패드 알아보니까
<ipeter> 역시 아이패드가 갑인가요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 찾아보시면 아마 아이튠즈 비슷한 컨셉의 뮤직 플레이는 있을거에요 ㅋ.ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, 나도 보긴 봤는데....역시 기억이. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 사마휘님~!
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요... 인데 나가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 내일을 위해서 오늘 이 늦은 시간에 나와서 일합니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 밤샘할듯
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter_> 저 아직 있어요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 고생하시네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 저 이만 들어가볼께요..!
<ipeter_> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 안녕히 가세요
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요
<lindol> 네 좋은 꿈 꾸세요 ^.^
<lindol> dma
<Demonion> 음
<jason_kr> Demonion: hi~
<Demonion> hi
<Demonion> how are you?
<jason_kr> soso, 이 사이트 알아요? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/﻿
<Demonion> 어익후야
<Demonion> 로그가 있군유.
<Demonion> 첨 보는 사이트입니다.
<jason_kr> 모든 체널, 모든 날짜 (최근 5년은 기본) 이죠?!
<Demonion> 근데 한글이 깨져나오는군유.
<Demonion> ㄸ해
<Demonion> ㄸㄸㄷ해유
<jason_kr> txt ?
<Demonion> ㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 난, 잘 보이는데...ㅎ 방법이 있을꺼요.
<Demonion> 왜 잘 보이시쥬.
<Demonion> 본녀는 맥북 사파리에유.
<jason_kr> 인/디코딩 방식 차이죠!
<jason_kr> html 로 열어도 깨져요?
<Demonion> 그건 잘 나옵니다.
<Demonion> 유.
<jason_kr> 네~ 그럼 뭐.. 걍 통과~
<jason_kr> Demonion: 망토 두른 방식은 머요?
<Demonion> ?
<Demonion> 망토유?
<jason_kr> 예, cloak 방식.
<jason_kr> 보통 택스춰앱'으로 접속했쟎아요?
<Demonion> 근데유.
<jason_kr> 지금은 어케 /어떤 방식으로 접속했어요?
<Demonion> 무슨 말인지 이해 안 되네유.
<Demonion> 걍 택츠쳐앱을 시작했쥬.
<jason_kr> 웹으로? 또는 역시 텍스춰앱? 아~
<Demonion> ㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 귀 양의 host ip 가 안보이길레...cloak 을 두른 줄 알았죠.
<Demonion> 오호. 글쿤유.
<chansol> 음
<chansol> 로그가 우분투 서버에 저장되는군요
<chansol> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 좋은 밤 .. 아니 아침입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-14
<HolyKnight> @soframjy: 동료에게 휴가를 줄 수 있는 휴가기부제라니ㅋㅋㅋ씨발 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ'어이 김대리!우리 가족이 다음달에 휴가를 가는데 남은 휴가 있지?'ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://pic.twitter.com/Wruepvg5L0
<HolyKnight> 네 면허증 있어유.
<HolyKnight> 장롱이지만유.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 휴가 기부제 좋내요... 울팀원들 휴가는 내가 가줘야 겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 휴가를 대신 가주기도 하나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아참 휴가 기부제 얘기가 위에 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 어쩔 수 없죠 기부 받으면 가야... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 농담입니다
<samahui_TP> 참 얼토당토 않은 이상한것만 생각들해냐는군요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 휴가를 늘려주던가하지... 참내...
<autowiz> 외국에 어떤분이 아이가 아파서 곤란해 하는데 동료들의 휴가기부를 받아서
<samahui_TP> 그런거야 정상적이지만... 위에 성기사님 말씀처럼... 우리나라 상하관계를 보면... 아래에서 위로 기부할 일 정말 생길거 같아서 그럽니다
<autowiz> 상당기간 아이랑 같이 있으면서 치료에 전념했다는 아름다운
<autowiz> 일화가 있었드랬습니다. 1년정도 됀거 같기도 하고 그렇네요
<autowiz> 상납이라는 표현이 더 좋을지도 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그런 아름다운 일보다는 ... 윗사람이 이번에 휴가 상납 안했다는 이유로 일로 눌러버리지나 않을까 ~ 걱정하는게 우리네 마음일듯해요... 씁쓸하네요
<autowiz> 이런경우에 현실을 잘 바라보지 못한다고 정부를 욕해야 할까요?
<autowiz> 아니면 잘쓰면 올바른 정책을 나쁜쪽으로만 쓸거같다고 시민들을 욕해야 할까요?
<samahui_TP> 현장상황이나 현실을 모르는 책상머리 정치인들을 욕해야죠
<autowiz> 그러면 제가 가서 처리하고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> 누군가 그분을 말단으로 SI사업 주로하는 IT업채에 넣어놓고 싶군요
<samahui_TP> 화이팅~!
<samahui_TP> 확실한 처리 부탁드립니다
<samahui_TP> 그 후로 autowiz님을 볼 수 없게 되는데...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 저는 사마휘님 마음속에 영원히 살겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> 그래요 그렇게 살아 남으세요... 기억을 지우는 장치는 누가 안만드나요?!
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀리님이 가지고 계실껍니다.
<samahui_TP> 회의 가야 되는데 농땡이 중 입니다
<samahui_TP> 한놈이 안왔는데 그놈이 좀 높아요... 사장정도?
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 사장정도야
<autowiz> 언제든지 갈아치울 수 있잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 회사가 직원을 선택하는게 아니라 직원이 사장이랑 직원을 선택하는 사회  .. 와 멋지지 않습니까? 지금도 그렇게 사시는분들 많이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 회사가 직원을 선택하는게 아니라 직원이 사장이랑 회사를 선택하는 사회 ( ㅠㅠ 오타가 )
<autowiz> 프리터 같은 분들? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ    ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 우선 사장 달고 생각해 보겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 사장 달아주세요
<samahui_TP> 자본금만 있으면 될 수 있을거 같으니 한 500억만 보내주세요
<samahui_TP> 국민은행 22060104121546 으로 한시간 안에 넣어주세요... 그래야 비행기 타고 가니..응?!!
<samahui_TP> 요즘 볼링에 빠졌더니... 오른손목과 허리가 안좋군요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 에버리지도 않좋고... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 무엇이든 조금 시간이 지나게 되면서
<autowiz> 피로라던가 만성 적인 문제들이 조금씩 생기는데
<autowiz> 이럴때 꼭 휴식이 필요합니다.
<autowiz> 좋아하는걸 더 재미있게 즐기기 위해 하고싶어도 잠시 참아야 하는것이지요.
<autowiz> 자의적으로 쉬느냐 타의적으로 ( 어딘가 다쳐서 ) 쉬느냐 의 차이정도는 있을 수 있겠습니다만, 좀 쉬어줘야 더 감질맛나 나고 애틋하기도 하고 ... 무엇보다 몸이 따라갈 수 있습니다.
<samahui_TP> 주말에는 농구도 뛰었습니다 두탕
<samahui_TP> 토요일에는 새벽 농구 7시부터 9시까지..
<samahui_TP> 일요일에는 저녁 농구 6시부터 8시반까지...
<samahui_TP> 그리하여.... 제 손목과 허리 그리고 무릎까지... 세트로 삐그덕 삐그덕... 덜컹덜컥... 좋은 소리가 나는군요
<samahui_TP> 좋은건... 얼굴이 핼쓱하다는 소리를 여직원에게 들었습니다... 90키로 가까이 나가는 저에게 ...
<samahui_TP> 운동은 죽어라 하고 ... 일주일 회복하고... 다시 주말부터 볼링을 시작으로 농구하고...
<autowiz> 사심이었을까요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 이렇게라도 해야 정상 유지 될거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 여직원이 안쓰러워 하던걸 보면... 사심보다는 측은지심이 아닐지...
<autowiz> 살빼는데 좋은게 잘 먹으면서 운동으로 빼는거라는데
<samahui_TP> 네 먹는건 안건드려요 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안건드린다는게 안먹는다는게 아니라 먹던데로 그대로 변함없다고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 제 생각엔 먹는걸 1인 1일 권장량으로 맞추는게 좋았던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 너무 먹으면 운동이고 뭐고 필요없이 그냥 힘듭니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 근데 그게... 전 근육양이 많아서 ... 권장량 먹으면 말라요
<autowiz> 아아
<autowiz> 사마휘님 농구 좋아하신다니 뱃살은 없으시지요? ㅎㅎ 설마 슬램덩크에 그 코치님은 아니시지요?
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 형님은 키도 있으신거 같고
<samahui_TP> 키는 보통이고
<samahui_TP> 배는 요 근래 나오기 시작했죠 ㅜㅜ OTL
<samahui_TP> 176정도 밖에 안됩니다
<autowiz> 90 kg 이라고 해봐야 저랑 12 kg 정도 밖에 차이 안나는데 근육량 많으실테니 지방은 대충 저랑 비슷 정도
<samahui_TP> 근데 무게가 90가까이.. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 허리는 34 정도 인가요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 허벅지가 34인치가 넘죠 ㅜㅜ 하체가 튼실해요
<samahui_TP> 허리는 32입니당
<samahui_TP> 가슴도 110
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 몸매가 이상해요
<autowiz> 완전 운동선수 몸매군요 하악하악
<samahui_TP> 하지만 배 나왔다는거~
<samahui_TP> 만져보면 딴딴한데... 이상하게 슬슬 나와요
<samahui_TP> 힘빼면... 옆으로다가 흐물흐물
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 역시... 좀 더 운동을 해야겠어요
<autowiz> 내장 지방이 쌓이는건지 피하지방이 쌓이는건지는 알 수 없으나 저도 30넘자마자 슬슬 그러더니
<autowiz> 이젠 꽤 많이 나왔습니다. 거울 볼때 마다 다른사람인줄 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 저도 30이후 슬슬 불어나긴 했는디... 35까지는 그럭저럭 힘주면 배에 왕자도 보였었죠..지금은 힘주면... 왕커보입니다
<autowiz> 복부에 집중적으로 쌓이는건 식사나 음주 습관을 조금 조정하는게 맞지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 임산부 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 음주가 문제겠죠...
<samahui_TP> 농구끝나고 술~ 일끝나고 한잔~
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 여친도 그렇기도 하고 술마실때 안주를 잘 안먹습니다.
<samahui_TP> 술도 못하는디 요즘은 볼링치러가면 꼭 2차를 가게되는군요
<autowiz> 그리고 대부분 안주는 회로 하는 경우가 많고
<samahui_TP> 회도... 참치회를 먹으면...
<autowiz> 참치회는 생가보다 자주가면 금방 질리더라구요
<samahui_TP> 확실한건...
<samahui_TP> 밥을 빨리 먹는편인데... 이게 가장 걸리더군요
<autowiz> 저도 어릴때부터 엄청 빨리먹는데
<samahui_TP> 먹는양의 변화는 없는데 속도의 변화가 심하고... 그 이후 더 찌는 느낌입니다
<autowiz> 30전에는 전혀 문제가 없었드랬지요 배닥 나오지도 , 소화불량이 걸리지도 않았는데
<autowiz> 하긴 요즘도 소화는 잘됩니다. 기초대사량도 떨어지고 업무시간이 너무 많아 져서 배가 자꾸 나와서 그렇지요
<samahui_TP> 기초 대사량을 체크해봐야겠어요
<samahui_TP> 먹는 속도도 줄이고
<samahui_TP> 술은 끊고
<samahui_TP> 끊었는데 요즘 볼링치면서 조금씩 다시 손대게 된거거든요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 나오는 배를 보면서... 아!!!!!!!! 이건 내가 아니야 ... 라고 현실도피 중입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 이건 내께 아니야!!!
<ipeter> 사마휘님꺼 맞아요!!!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://storefarm.naver.com/myinbody/products/299255270?NaPm=ct%3Dii59lq94%7Cci%3D01297b445618286c3a18554b239486f376aa8d98%7Ctr%3Dslsl%7Csn%3D184827%7Cic%3D%7Chk%3D5ba97fa45797044b1aef5dd752c098f8944f3072
<autowiz> 이런거 공구진행 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 가격이 너무 비싸요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어제 놋북 지르고 싶었어요.
<ipeter> 진짜로.
<ipeter> 가벼운거 들고 다니고 싶었습니다.
<ipeter> 엉엉엉
<ipeter> 2.6키로 아답타 더하면 2.8키로 될것 같아요.
<ipeter> 대중교통 이용하는데(가끔은, 아니 요즘 기름값 저렴할때는 자차를 많이 이용하긴 하지만),
<ipeter> 갔다오고나면 허리가 끊어지게 아파요.
<autowiz> 아니요 2.8 kg 정도가 아니라 3kg 4kg 넘어갈껍니다. 가방이랑 서류랑 하면
<autowiz> 어쩌면 5kg 정도 될지도ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 스터디 하는날에 책한권도 포함하면
<ipeter> 정말...ㅠㅠ 그날은 골골대며 침대에 누워잡니다..ㅠ
<autowiz> 허리힘을 키우시길 권해 드립니다.  ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3477356&cate=113113
<ipeter> 꽂혔어요.
<ipeter> 근데 저걸사면
<ipeter> 지금 맥미니, 10년된 놋북(14.04 서버 구동중), 지금 무거운 놋북
<ipeter> 얘들 어떻게 처리하나 고민이라서 어쩔 수 없이 못사는중이예요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 여기방에 아무나 한테 주시면 잘 쓸겁니다.
<ipeter> 웃긴게, 일단 작동을 하니까 10년이 지나도 일단 못버리게 된느것 같아요.
<ipeter> 일단 서버용으로 돌리고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 네~
<ipeter> 영수증을 어제 우연찮게 봤는데 2006년 2월에 구매했더군요.
<ipeter> 용던에서요.
<ipeter> 음...아니 근데 맥은 전부 다 예쁘네요.
<ipeter> 같은 vmware에서 나와도
<ipeter> 퓨전이 더 UI가 이쁘네요.
<ipeter> workstation보다도요.
<samahui_tp> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~
<samahui_tp> autowiz: 그것은 제것이 아닙니다
<samahui_tp> 절대로
<samahui_tp> 점심먹고 오겠습니다~
<autowiz> 맛점들 하세요~~
<autowiz> http://www.itcle.com/2015/12/14/oukitel-%EC%B6%A9%EC%A0%84-%EC%97%86%EC%9D%B4-10%EC%9D%BC-%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9-%EA%B0%80%EB%8A%A5%ED%95%9C-10000mah-%EB%B0%B0%ED%84%B0%EB%A6%AC-%ED%83%91%EC%9E%AC-k10000-%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8/
<autowiz> Oukitel, 충전 없이 10일 사용 가능한 10000mAh 배터리 탑재 K10000 스마트폰 선주문 시작
<ipeter> 조용조용하니 좀 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 일어나세요!
<ipeter> 모두들 일어나셔요!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이러다 한대 쥐어박힐 분위기..ㅠ
<autowiz> 그저께 추운데서 쪽잠을 잤더니 온몸이 몸살이 난듯이 아프네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어휴
<ipeter> 찜질방에를 가세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 폰을 아이폰6s 로즈골드로 바꿨어요. ^______^
<lexlove> 아이폰은 처음 써봅니다.^^
<commania> 축하드립니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아 좋으시겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 동기화 할때 조심하시구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아직 익숙하지 않지만 좋네요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> pc동기화는 안하고 기본사항만 icloud와 동기화했어요
<autowiz> 길들여진다는건 익숙해 진다는거 겠지요 ㅎㅎㅎ ( 어린왕자 )
<lexlove> 빨리 길들여지고파~~~~~
<autowiz> 저도 길들여 지고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 처음에 제일 불편했던게 뒤로가기 버튼이 없다는 거였어요. 금방 길들여지네요. 지금은 꽤 괜찮아요.^^
<autowiz> 자꾸만 습관적으로 , 순간적으로 휴대폰 하단에서 뭘 찾으려는 노력을 하게 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아...부럽다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 아이폰 6s+라니...ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<lexlove> ipeter, 할부로 한거라 제 발에 족쇄가 채워진 느낌이에요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아이고. 그거 금방갑니다.
<ipeter> 저도 iphone 5s 2년 약정 사용했는데
<ipeter> 어느덧 내년 1월 말에 약정 끝나요.
<ipeter> 좋은폰 오래오래 잘 쓰세요.
<autowiz> https://twitter.com/woohyong/status/675847195027902464
<autowiz> 겁나 무섭습니다. 죄지으면 안될거 같습니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 인터넷을 못쓰다니... 죄 짓지 말아야 겠군요
<lexlove> 인터넷 중독의 좋은 예인가요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 위는 남/북의 사례
<JasonJang> 위는 남/북조선의 사례
<JasonJang> 나보고 확인해 봤냐"고 묻기 없끼
<bluedusk> 오늘 오픈스택 송년회 오시는분 계신가요??
<pchero_work> http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard-id-GAMECODI_Talkdev-no-3719-z-37.htm
<pchero_work> 재밌는 토론이네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 토론의 시작은 여기.. http://www.gamecodi.com/board/zboard.php?id=GAMECODI_Talkdev&page=1&sn1=&divpage=1&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=3715
<pchero_work> 가입자 1억명이 있는 상태에서 디비를 운영한다면..
<pchero_work> 어떤 식으로 운영해야 할까요?
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 간단하게는 이런건 아닐까 싶습니다. 유저 1988 님이 게임을 하다가 렙업을 하시면
<autowiz> 11렙에서 12렙으로 저장을 하는데 게임 서버 프로그램에서 메모리상에서는 알아서들 처리될꺼고
<autowiz> 저장을 위해서 디스크 등의 스토리지에 쓰면서 어떻게 할까 인데
<pchero_work> 넵
<autowiz> 메모장을 열어서 16진수로 계산된 11이라는 문자를 12라는 문자로 바꾸는것과
<autowiz> RDBMS 접속해서 유저 1988 의 레벨 커럼을 바꾸는거 뭐 대충 이런건데
<autowiz> 아무래도 메모장이 더 빠르긴 하지요 간단할때는
<autowiz> 그런데 사용자가 너무 너무 많아지면 RDBMS 라는 시스템을 한번 통하기때문에 느려진다는 거군요.
<pchero_work> 그런데.. 다른 의견을 보면
<pchero_work> RDBMS 에서도 이런 문제는 해결 가능하다라고.. 하네요.
<autowiz> 장 단점이 있고 실제로 적용해 봐야 알겠지요 상황에 따라서 트렌젝션 특성에 따른 해법이 달라질 수 도 있고
<autowiz> DB 의 존제 이유가 단순 파일 디비보다 더 편하게 잘 쓸려고 하는건데. 동접이나 레코드가 많이지면 오버해드가 있긴 합니다. 하지만 DB 에서도 그런문에대해서 고민을 하고 있기는 하지요.
<autowiz> 그냥 이럴 수 도 있고 저럴 수 도 있는데 , 싸울려면 둘이 붙어서 동일 서버 세팅해놓고 벤치 대결 해서 결판 보는 수 밖에 없을듯 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 으힉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 남는것은.. 얼룩진 명예뿐.. ㅋ
<autowiz> 어쩌면 기존의 파일 시스템들이 우리 서비스에는 비효율적이라
<autowiz> 파일 시스템을 통째로 새로 만드는경우도 있고
<autowiz> 한가지 생각이 드는건 DB 를 아카이브 모드로 돌리면 조금 느려질 수 있습니다.
<pchero_work> autowiz 아카이브 모드는 뭔가요?
<autowiz> 대신 DB 아카이브 로그 대신 게임서버프로그램의 로그가 이쁘게 쌓여있다면 DB 트렌젝션 로그가 필요없기는 하겠지요
<autowiz> DB 에서 일어나는 모든 작업에대한 로그를 남기는 걸껍니다.
<pchero_work> http://www.gurubee.net/lecture/1873 맞나요?
<autowiz> 아카이브로그를 이용해서 레코드 1개까지 순서대로 나중에 복기 할 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 서버프로그램을 쓰면서 디버깅 모드를 킨다고생각해도 비슷해질 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 자세한 로그를 남기는 대신에 느려 질 수 는 있습니다. 아마도 느려지긴 할껍니다.
<autowiz> 다만 일반적인 시스템의 경우 특히 금융쪽이 DB 상태에 대한 실시간 보증을 위주로 개발이 되다보니
<autowiz> 테이블 데이터 수정 할때도 async 로 하는경우도 거의 없고
<autowiz> 조금 느려지건 말건( 그건 돈으로 다른방법으로 때우고) 오류가 없도록 만드는 쪽에 중점을 뒀을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그림을 그리면서 설명을 하면 좀더 쉬울텐데 음...
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz> ^_^
<pchero_work> 오홍
<pchero_work> autowiz 감사합니다. :)
<autowiz> 좀 있다가 간다는군요 ... 감사는 무슨... 다 알고 계시는 내용이시면서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어 간다는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 바둑을 두는데 한수 한수 둘때마다 옆에다가 몇다시 몇번에 뭘 놨는지 전부 기록을 하면서 두는것과
<autowiz> 기록을 안 하면서 두는것의 차이라고 보셔도 될거 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 하지만 비용이 들겠네요.
<pchero_work> 몰랐습니다..;;;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저기서 핵심은 어떻게 보면 DB 의 속도니 뭐니 그런것도 있지만 제가 볼 때는 어짜피 DB 는 보조 수단이고 메모리에서 운영되는 실제 실시간 데이터가 중요한것이겠지요.
<autowiz>  그래서 DB 는 가능하면 그냥 빠르게만 해서 운영한다는거구요
<autowiz> DB 의 조건문 처리 등의 트렌젝션은 딜레이가 걸리니까 실시간 게임운영에 못쓰는거겠지욥
<autowiz> 밥먹고 오겠습니다. 죄송합니다.
<pchero_work> 헉... 죄송이라뇨.. 식사 맛있게 하세요! :)
<samahui_tp> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 야근은 대충 농땡이 부리면서 하세요~
<autowiz> 아아 저녁먹으면서 쇠주 몇잔 했는데 , 몇잔 안마신거 같은데 몸이 안좋아서 그런가 헤롱헤롱 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 오래간만에 삭신이 다 수시네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 엊그제 Asterisk 소스 패치를 커밋했는데, 빠꾸먹었네요.. -_-;;;; ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌_: 두산 20.30대사원 해고 상황 http://pic.twitter.com/oaCe1oE79Y
<LinDol> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 데굴데굴
<autowiz> pc_he_ro 님 안주무실려나요?
<pchero> 아고
<pchero> 여기 아직 오후 6시 40분입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주말을 잘 보내셨는지요?
<Work^Seony> 잘 보내긴 했는데, 몸이 좀 심상치 않은게 목감기 걸린듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 몸살감기나
<autowiz> 아이고 심해지기 전에 쾌차 하셔야 할텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이 동네도 밤에 기온이 좀 떨어지는 편이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐니뭐니 해도 건강이 최고지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-15
<lexlove> 오늘 월급날인데 아침에 보내주셨네요. 울회사 좋은 회사~~~
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 렉스러브님 좋으신분 좋으신분
<autowiz> 밥한끼 사주시면 좋으신분 착하신분 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> #join #security
<autowiz> 들어가면 되나요?
<JasonJang> #
<ndsin> 잘못쳤다능;;;
<JasonJang> '/j #~
<JasonJang>  /j #~
<lexlove> autowiz, 제가 어디사는지 아세요? 오시면 밥 사드릴게요.^^
<autowiz> 멀리 계시나요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아마도요~ autowiz님이 어디사시느냐에 달렸겠죠.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 전남 광양시에 살고 있습니다.^^
<ipeter> 오즈님은 가산디지털 단지쪽에 있습니다.
<ipeter> (불쑥)
<ipeter> 헉. 개인정보 노출이군요.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 사실 제가 구로디지털 단지와 가산디지털 단지는 헷갈려서 잘 모릅니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 괜찮습니다. 누가 뭐 저 때리러 오기야 하겠습니까 허허허
<autowiz> 저는 lex 님 마음속에 살고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 오즈님 말투가 (생각보다  제비같은) 선수인데?!
<ipeter> 아니.
<ipeter> 제가 때리러 가는것은 무섭지 않으신가요?
<ipeter> (정색)
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> lexlove: 저도 그 직장에 가면 안될까요?
<ipeter> 왜 사마휘님은 안보이죠?
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter> 왠지 사마휘님이 그리워지는 날입니다.
<Befree> 전 지인중에 SE 한분만 있었으면 합니다.
<autowiz> SEcond 요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 초면에 무례를 ㅠㅠ    SE 를 지인으로 만드는 방법도 있을것입니다.
<Befree> First도 없기 때문에 SEcond는 의미가 없습니다. ^^
<autowiz> 4달만에 인천공항을 또 갔다왔는데 오늘 따라 사람이 많은거 같기는 한데 , 사람이 사람이 완전 미어 터집니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제가 두배로 노력하겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Befree> ㅎㅎ 네..
<Befree> 회사에서 시간될때 우분투 공부하려고 회사노트북에 VirtualBox 설치하고 Ubuntu Server 설치하고 있네요..
<autowiz> SE 가 필요하시면 이방으로 오셔서 필요한 내용을 말씀하시면 됩니다. ^^
<JasonJang> 당췌 뭔 말씸들이신지~    @_@
<autowiz> 재순님 다 아시면서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 더스크님 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ^_^
<bluedusk> 저도 second edition을 빨리 장만하고 싶어요
<Befree> 저는 First 장만을 포기한지 오래되었습니다..
<commania> 음 혹시 리눅스에서 모바일광대역 사용하시는 분 있나요?
<commania> 얼마 전까지 잘되던 광대역 접속이 언제부턴가
<commania> modem is not ready for operation이라는 메시지를 내뱉으며 작동이 안 됩니다.
<commania> 그동안 잘 쓰던 심카드고 다른 폰에 넣으면 작동도 하는데;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만입니다...ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 네네-
<ipeter> 포테토님 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 이런저런 행사들 때문에 정신이 없었네요...
<ipeter> 아항-
<ipeter> 어떤 행사들인가요?
<PotatoGim> 워크샵이나 단합대회 같은 흔한 연말 행사들입니다..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://developer.nvidia.com/embedded/makejtk1
<PotatoGim> http://www.nvidia.com/object/jetson-tx1-dev-kit.html
<autowiz> 포테토님~~
<autowiz> 저 안보고 싶으세요??  이히히히히
<ipeter> 포테토님?
<ipeter> 저도 좀 보고싶어주시면 안되요?
<ipeter> (응석)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> RB
<Befree> HP 마이크로서버 N36L에 우분투서버 설치하면 잘 돌아갈까요?
<samahui_tp> 암드 듀얼들어간 놈이죠? 메모리 좀 넉넉하게 달아주면 쓸만이야 하겠지만...용도에 따라서 다르니 뭐라 말하기 그렇군요
<samahui_tp> 간단한 파일서버 nas정도로는 무리없이 돌아갈거 같은데요
<samahui_tp> 워낙 오래된 놈이라... 용도를 밝히시고 가지고 있는 녀석 사양을 밝히시면 보다 많은 대답을 기대할 수 있지 않을까 합니다
<samahui_tp> 포테이토님~~~ 전 감자칩이 땡기는 날이예요~~~
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<autowiz> 사마휘님 저녁시간은 아주 칼이군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아 리부팅 해야 하는데
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> https://twitter.com/so_picky/status/675824074770092032?t=1&cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjcw%3D%3D&sig=abf169b792d7864a5e985eb17a14cf19e47deb16&al=1&refsrc=email&iid=ff9d7f6707f6466688c69298e7442cea&autoactions=1449985758&uid=197266360&nid=244+592
<autowiz> 강산수다험, 영광여군도 라...  좋은말인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이글은 정말 한두번 곱씹으며 읽어봐야 한다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humorbest&no=1166151
<bluedusk> 근데 권유리가 누군지 모르겠어요
<autowiz> 저도 모릅니다만 뭐 이쁘장하게 생긴거 같네요
<autowiz>  그분의 생신이 하루하루 다가오고 있습니다
<angrystar> 열분...
<angrystar> 우분투 마테 번역에 참여하고 싶은데요.. 어케해여?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 이제 퇴근입니다;
<autowiz> 아이고 퇴근 축하들비니다.
<angrystar> 번역에 참여하고 싶다고요!!!
<PotatoGim> 그 사이에 저인지 감자인지 찾으시는 분들이...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 다시 뵐 날이 멀지 않은 것으로 아는데~ ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 아이고 절 무시하시네요...
<bluedusk> 근데 왜
<bluedusk> 퇴근들 안하시는거죠?
<autowiz> 저는 아직 못하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘은 새벽 3시쯤 끝날거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 그럼 언제 출근하시는거죠?
<autowiz> 아침 9시요
<angrystar> 여보세요..
<bluedusk> 좋은 회사군요..
<autowiz> 스타님 안녕하세요
<angrystar> 다시 한번 말하겠어요... 우분투 마테 번역에 참여하고 싶어요..
<bluedusk> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-can-you-contribute-to-ubuntu-mate-15-04/26
<bluedusk> 구글에서 ubuntu mate translate  라고 검색해도 페이지 나오네요..
<autowiz> 마테가 뭔지 몰라서 죄송합니다.
<bluedusk> 해당 페이지 가셔서 translation  항목 보시면 나오는 링크랑 정보 참고 하시면 될거 같아요
<bluedusk> 근데 저도 잘 몰라요 전 개인적으로 메이트라고 읽어서..;
<bluedusk> 마테가 맞는지 메이트가 맞는지도 몰겠고..
<bluedusk> xfs 파일 시스템 파일 많아지면 메모리 진짜 많이 쳐묵네요..ㅡㅡ 메모리 돼지같으니
<autowiz> zfs 도 특정 상황에서 문제가 생겼던적이 있네요
<PotatoGim> Zfs는 더합니다..ㅠ
<bluedusk> https://twitter.com/mikoto0931/status/676449520318734337
<bluedusk> 창조경제인가요?
<PotatoGim> 헐..
<autowiz> 제가 너무 확대 해석하는건지 몰라도
<PotatoGim> 음향기기에 빠지면 집안 기둥 뿌리가 떨어져 나간다는 말을 들어는 봤는데... 원래 저 정도인건 아니죠?ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 이런게 있을 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 디지털 신호 전송할때는 오차범위가 있습니다. 0 1 2 3 정도로 전압을 보낸다고 치면
<autowiz> + - 0.1~ 0.2 정도는 오차나 간섭이 나도 상관없이 수신이 정확하게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 그런데 아날로그 신호는 조금이라도 틀어지면 틀어지는거지요 최대한 그런 오차까지도 잡았다는 걸 수 도 ... 어디까지나 그런것 일 수도 있다는 겁니다.
<bluedusk> 저거 랜케이블인데요?
<bluedusk> 랜케이블 앞에 아날로그란 이름을 붙이면..
<bluedusk> nic에서 신호 전송을 01 이 아닌 아날로그로 해주나요?? 전 잘 몰라서.;;
<bluedusk> 아님 진짜 아날로그 랜 케이블이라는게 있는건가요??
<autowiz> 포트모양이야 만들기 나름일거 같긴 합니다만 . 저도 처음 보는거긴 합니다. 한번 찾아보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 저도 랜 케이블인 줄 알았는데 밑에 설명보니 오디오용이라네요..ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> http://www.polycom.com/content/dam/polycom/common/documents/guides/soundstructure-accessory-qrg-enus.pdf
<autowiz> 이거보다보니 그런거 같습니다. 어떻게 보면 위험한 발상인데 모앙은  RJ-45인데 네트워크포트가 아니라고 경고해놓은 장비들이 종종 있습니다.
<autowiz> EMC 베터리 케이블이 모양이 같더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> A , B 장비를 연결하는데 전선이 여러가닥이라면 광 아니고서야 신호간섭이나 약화를 피하기 위해서 , 돌돌돌 꼬기도 하고 쉴드막으로 감싸기도 하는데
<autowiz> UTP 가 기본적으로 돌돌돌 말려있고 , 필요한경우  STP 를 쓰는경우도 있을 수 있겠네요. 오늘 야식은 뭐가 좋을려나요?
<PotatoGim> 치짜 추천드립니다!
<autowiz> 치짜는 뭔가요 치킨과 짜증인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://serverfault.com/questions/372151/nas-performance-nfs-vs-samba-vs-glusterfs
<autowiz> 이런걸 봤습니다. 당연히 다이렉트 디스크 보다는 NAS 가 느리겠지만
<autowiz> 쓰기는 그렇고 읽기도 쓰기만큼이나 느릴까요? 아니면 읽기만 하는경우 조금 더 참을만 할까요?
<PotatoGim> KFC에서 파는 치킨 위에 피자토핑을 얹은 녀석인데 만족하실 겁니다! ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 근데 제가 링크드린 페이지는..
<bluedusk> 랜 케이블이라고 명시되어 있던데요...
<bluedusk> 아날로그 랜 케이블 ....
<PotatoGim> 저희는 잔파일의 비율을 매우 중요한 이슈로 칩니다..ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 음악 들으시는분들 기계 호환성을 위해 RJ-45 f를
<bluedusk> 아 근데 xfs_inode flush 시킬수 있는 방법이 없겠죠?
<bluedusk> 따로 리미트를 걸거나...
<bluedusk> 이게 백만개 기준으로 약 1기가 정도를 먹네요..ㅡㅡ
<PotatoGim> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWM9eJQUEAA2Egi.jpg:large
<bluedusk> 아 근데 뭐 상관은없으려나..
<bluedusk> 전 먼저 들어가보겟씁니다.
<PotatoGim> 네~ 고생 많으셨습니다~!
<autowiz> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<PotatoGim> 음.. 수동으로 플러싱은 echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches 넣으시면
<PotatoGim> 덴트리랑 아이노드는 플러시 되기는 하는데...
<PotatoGim> 운영 중인 시스템이시면...
<PotatoGim> 파일 서비스 제공하는 시스템이 아니면 vfs_cache_pressure를 좀 높여주시면 도움이 될 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음... NAS는 주로 애플리케이션 프로토콜 계층을 타다보니...
<PotatoGim> 그래서 저희는 속도가 중요한 경우에는 최소 10G나 IB로 들어갑니다.
<autowiz> LB 인가요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨 InfiniBand입니다~!
<autowiz> 아~ IB 말로만 들어봐서 뭐가 뭔지모르겠는데
<autowiz> 30초에서 1분정도만 설명 해주실 수 있으신지요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 고속 통신 전용 하드웨어 규약이라고 보시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 아예 하드웨어도 다르고
<PotatoGim> 별도의 스위치에 케이블을 사용하는데
<autowiz> 속도는 얼마정도 나오나요?
<PotatoGim> 일종의 고속 시리얼..?
<PotatoGim> 음..
<PotatoGim> RDMA ㅏᄋᅠᆫ올리면
<PotatoGim> RDMA를 안올리면 20G 언더까지는 커버가 되던 걸로 기억합니다.
<autowiz> 흐으음 사고싶어지는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 가격이 어마무시합니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 중고로 싼것들이 종종 보이네요
<autowiz> 9만원 25만원
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<autowiz> 다이렉트로 연결 가능할려나요?
<PotatoGim> 저같은 가난뱅이에겐...
<autowiz> 인피니벤드 스위치 없이
<PotatoGim> 스위치 없이는 안되는 걸로 아는데... 그 부분은 저도 정확하지가 않네요;
<autowiz> 하긴 그렇게 뻘짓하느니 그냥 하드디스크 하나 사서 꼽는게 더 빠르고 간편할거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일반 SAN 스토리지의 경우
<autowiz> SAN 스위치 있으면 zone 도 잡고 좋지만 , SAN 스위치 없어도 구축 가능은 하거든요
<autowiz> 다이렉트로 1:1 로
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠.. 스토리지랑 바로 붙이면 그만이니까..
<autowiz> 그냥 하드나 하나 사야겠습니다. 10만원정도 하는걸로
<autowiz> 제지금 사무실 컴들이
<autowiz> 한 녀석은 디스크들 합계가 1.5 TB 정도 인데 이걸 주로 쓰고
<autowiz> 옆에 있는 녀석이 디스크가 4TB 짜리가 박혀있는지라
<autowiz> 삼바로 땡겨다 쓰는데 영화 보는데 까지는 전혀 문제가 없는데
<autowiz> 작은 파일들 많아지니까 아주 엉망이 되버리는군요
<PotatoGim> 항상 잔파일이 문제인 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 설정을 좀 조정하면 나름 괜찮기는 한데...
<PotatoGim> 태생적인 한계가 있다보니...
<autowiz> 하다가 안되면 포테토님이 도와주시는걸로다가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 당연히 성심껏 도와드려야죠..ㅋㅋ 먹은 술값이랑 책값도 있는데 어찌 감히..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 에이 소주정도 가지고
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 집에는 들어가셨어요? 아까 집에 가신다고...
<autowiz> 포테토님 우분투 오프 모임 가시나요?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 집이랑 회사가 가까워서...
<PotatoGim> 언제였죠? 제가 기억이..ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 우분투 모임은 19일이네요
<autowiz> 단근 빠따 갈려고 했는데 인생이란게 역시나 변수가 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 저도 애매하네요;
<PotatoGim> 다른 약속도 픽스된게 아니라 다들 간보고 있어서..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어찌돼든간에 조만간에 또 한잔 하시지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 크리스마스때라던가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 슬퍼집니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 혹시 게임 좋아하시는거 있으신지 ...
<autowiz> 아니면 크리스마스때 보드 타러 가실까요?
<autowiz> 사람 미어터질려나? 음
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 저번 주 금/토/일에 워크샵 때문에 갔었습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 하도 굴러서 무릎부터 온 몸이 욱씬욱씬...
<PotatoGim> 애들이 많더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 학교 단위로 강습을 많이들 와서
<PotatoGim> 제 몸도 못 가누는 놈이 애들까지 피하느라 고생 했습니다..ㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 초급자코스에서는 사람 못피합니다
<autowiz> 중급이나 고급이 사람이 적어서 피하기 더 쉽더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 고생들이 많으십니다. 좋은 아침입니다. (__)
<ahoops> 오늘은 다들 전멸하신건가요;;
<razGon_MINILA> ahoops, 오래간만이시네요
<razGon_MINILA> 오래간만에 채해서리.
<samahui_tp> 배가 아프면 만사가 힘들죠
<samahui_tp> ahoops님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 다 전멸 맞을겁니다... 저도 오랜만에 밤샘 제대로 했더니 머리가 핑! 아무 생각도 안나고 아무것도 하고 싶지 않은 그런상태예요
<samahui_tp> 아침먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui_tp> 밥만 잘먹는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-16
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아침 맛있게들 드셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 아침부터 살짝 뜀박질을 했더니 땀이 살짝 나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아침에 운동하시나봐요?
<autowiz> 아침 일정이 꼬이는바람에
<autowiz> 지각안할려고 뚝방길을 좀 뛰었는데 아직 저밖에 없네요 사무실에 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 난또 운동하신 줄 알았어요. 굉장히 부지런하시다고 생각하고 있었죠.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 작년엔 헬스 끊어서 6시부터 두시간정도 뛰었었어요
<autowiz> 올해는 돈이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ^^ 부지런하시네요
<autowiz> 부지런해도 돈이 없는 이상황은 뭔지 ㅠㅠ   부지런하지 않아서 가난한건가요?
<autowiz> 아침에는 토스트 하나 딱 먹어줘야 하는건데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 부지런과 돈은 정비례가 아니니까요.ㅎㅎ
<ferendevelop> IRCCloud 사용하고 계신 분 있으신가요?
<autowiz> 지금은 아닌데 종종 씁니다 irccloud
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 예전에 아는 분에게 초대 받아서 사용해보고 있는데 이게 아얄씨클라우드 서버에서 원하는 IRC 서버에 접속해서 Idle 상태로 두었다가 제가 클라이언트 실행하면 서버랑 물리게 해서 채팅을 하게 해주는 것 같은데 이 기능 사용하는데 유료 서비스를 가입해야 하나요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 인터넷에 보면 2주 무료 체험 기간이 있다는데 공식 홈페이지에서는 관련 내용이 안 보여서 제가 못 찾는건지 궁금하네요.
<autowiz> 저는 웹으로만 사용하는데 무료로 쓰고 있습니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 이제 개인 서버에 IRC 킬 필요는 없겠네요. 감사합니다~
<autowiz> irc 클라이언트 프로그램이 irccloud 서버에 접속하는경우 중간에서 중계해주는건 유료인가봅니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 지금 IRCCloud 공식 iOS 앱을 사용하고 있는데 이것도 유료 대상일까요?
<autowiz> 다만 웹으로 사용하는것도 무료인경우 접속 유지 시간이 정해져 있습니다. 그시간이 넘으면 irccloud 서버랑 irc서버(ex. freenode) 연결이 끊어져서 reconnect 해줘야 하구요.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 어디서 보셨나요?
<autowiz> 연결이 안끊어졌다면 그냥 쓰면됩니다. 채팅 로그는 연결이 끊어지기 전까지의 것만 남아 있습니다. 뭐 당연한 얘기네요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 끊어질 정도로 접속을 안 할 것 같진 않으니깐 뭐.. 괜찮겠네요.
<autowiz> Limited trial
<autowiz> $5.00
<autowiz> You were disconnected for inactivity 6 days ago. Trial accounts are only allowed 2 hours of inactivity.
<autowiz> Upgrade now to stay connected permanently
<autowiz> 웹으로 접속했을때 오른쪽 상단에 나오는 메시지 입니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 2시간에 한번씩은 접속해줘야 한다는거네요!
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 2시간에 한번씩은 접속해줘야 한다는거네요?
<autowiz> 저도 그래서 회사  pc 에  irccloud 비슷한 역활을 하는 프로그램 돌린적도 있는데
<autowiz> 스크롤되는 로그도 길이 제한이 있고 번거롭고 해서 그냥 사무실 컴에 원격으로 붙어서 봅니다.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 쓰다가 안 맞다 싶으면 개인 리눅스 서버에 IRC 클라이언트 하나 올려야겠네요
<autowiz> $5 이라는게 기간이 평생인거 같긴 한데 할만 하네요
<autowiz> 한달이면 쪼금 비싼거 같기도 한데 따로 설명이 없네요
<autowiz> 아 있군요 한달이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 가끔 휴대폰으로 쓰는데
<autowiz> 휴대폰 브라우저가 백그라운드에서 돌아가는건지
<autowiz> 꽤 오래 지나도 괜찮긴 했었습니다만.
<autowiz> 아니면 사무실 PC 에 IRC 클라우드 접속해놓고 유지 시키면 동시접속도 되는걸로 알고 있으니까
<autowiz> 움직이면서 접속하는 장치는 접속이 2시간 이상 끊어져도 irccloud 는 채팅서버(freenode) 랑 계속 붙어 있게 되지 않을까 싶기도 합니다만.
<autowiz> 인 액티비티가 글을 입력하는거 까지 라면 얘기가 달라지겠습니다만 . 테스트를 좀 해봐야 알 수 있을거 같습니다ㅏ.
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 2시간 연결 제한이 한 달 제한이라는건가요?
<ferendevelop> autowiz: iOS라 모바일 장치라도 중간에 백그라운드 앱 정책 때문에 끊기는 것 같아요. 앱 백그라운드에 뒀다가 다시 실행하면 "Reconnect" 메시지가 뜨네요
<autowiz> irccloud 처음 가입하면 7일간은 유료랑 같은 조건이구요 7일 지나면 inactivity 타임아웃이 2시간이 되고
<autowiz> $5 결제하면 6일 로 바뀌는게 결제 주기가 한달이네요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 6일요? 뭐가 6일인가요?
<autowiz> 유료계정의 경우 inactivity timeout 이 6일 입니다.
<autowiz> 6일에 한번씩은 접속을 해야 irccloud 내부서버랑 채팅서버랑 접속이 유지된다는거지요
<ferendevelop> autowiz: 아하 이해했습니다 감사합니다~
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (*__)
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 블루더스크님 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> IB 필요하시면 말씀해주세요
<bluedusk> 제가 비싸게 납품해드림
<autowiz> 와우 비싸게 군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 비싸게 납품해서 많이 남으면 술한잔 사세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 개인적으로 쓸려는건데 이러시면 곤란 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 제가 한잔 사는걸로 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하시옵니까
<autowiz_> 점심 맛있게 드세요~~
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<jun__> autowiz: 형 저 이번주 우분투 세미나 참석 못할듯 합니다-_-;;
<autowiz> 그렇구만 바쁘구만
<jun__> autowiz: 이번주에 이사가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> autowiz: 대방역으로 갑니다~ 형 뵈러 가긴 편해졌지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 일요일에 이사니까... 토요일이라 참석이 되려나..?? 으흠...
<autowiz> 이사할때 가서 도와줄까?
<jun__> 아닙니다~ 이미 후배 두명 모아뒀습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 대방역 도착할때쯤 오셔서 짜장면 드시구 가세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으아 네이버 블로그 이거 못쓰겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun__> autowiz: 네이버 블로그 쓰고 계세요?
<autowiz> 터미널 화면 붙여넣을려고 하는게 폰트 지정도 안되고 당연히 문자간 간격 틀어져서 이쁘게 보이지도 않고
<autowiz> 왜이래 나 파워블러거야  ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (농담입니다 )
<lexlove> 파워블로거님 화이팅!!!~~
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/220570025124
<autowiz> 아래쪽 실행결과 샘플 붙여넣는데 30분 넘게 걸렸네요 ㅠㅠ   폰트  courer-new 로 하니까 의도한대로 나오네요
<autowiz> 은근 이러면서 홍보를 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 걍 화면 켑쳐 후 사진편집해서 붙여넣으세요
<autowiz> 그럴까도 생각했는데 오기로다가 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 .. 멍청한건가요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 뭐 남자가 고집도 좀 있어야죠
<lexlove> 진짜 파워블로거인줄 알았는데 꼭 파워블로거가 되세요.^^ 홧팅!!!
<jun__> autowiz:  하하하~ 저 토요일에 참석가능합니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이사준비 미리 하고 그래야 하는거 아니야?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 몸살감기에 걸려서 한 2일 잠만 잤는데도 아직 그대로네요
<autowiz> 약은 좀 드셨어요?
<autowiz> 저한테서 몸살감기 옮으셨나 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 걍 감기약... 어차피 병원 가봐야 감기는 약 안줘요
<Seony> 그냥 물 많이 마시고 잘 쉬라고만 하지...
<autowiz> 확실히 잘 쉬는게 중요합니다.
<dsp-dosa> 우분투 부팅후에 자동으로 자바 프로그램을 실행 하려고 하는데 오토 스타트 에서 등록하고 리부팅해도 실행이 안되어 질문합니다
<jun__> 오늘 하루도 정말 바쁘게 지나가네요;;;;
<jun__> 혹시 개발자이신분 있으신가요~????
<HolyKnight> 아닌분이라면 본녀가있심다
<jun__> HolyKnight: 하하하;;; 저도 개발자가 아닙니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jun__> 근데 개발자가 되고 싶은 생각에 회사 그만둘 예정입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 그만두기 전에 미리미리 알아봐야지~ 하는 생각에...현재 개발자로 근무하신 분들과 인터뷰를 할까 해서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 웹개발자라면
<HolyKnight> Www.okky.kr
<HolyKnight> 훑어보셔유. 대충 파악가능할듯유
<samahui_tp> 저녁 먹고 오겠심더~
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<jun__> 캬~ 벌써 저녁시간이네요... 요새 시간이 어떻게 가는지.. 날짜는 어찌나 빨리 흘러가는지...
<samahui_tp> 개발자 하지마요 힘들고 흰머리만 많이 생겨요
<samahui_tp> 그럼 댕기올께요~
<jun__> 저는 칼퇴합니다~ 수고하세요~
<lexlove> 저도 퇴근합니다.^^
<angrystar> 여러분~~..
<angrystar> 윈도 10 에메랄드 테마 없어요..
<angrystar> ??
<angrystar> 다시 말할께요... 여러분!! 윈도 10 에메랄드 테마 없어요??
<angrystar> 여러분!! 윈도 10 에메랄드 테마 없냐구요??
<autowiz> 으음... 마치 맏겨놓은걸 받아가겠다는 의지가 있는거 처럼 보이는 말이네요
<autowiz> 몹시 죄송하지만 에메랄드 테마가 없습니다.
<angrystar> ...
<angrystar> 실례했습니다..
<angrystar> 컴피즈 창 글꼴땜에 ...
<autowiz> 날카로와 지셨군요
<autowiz> 으음.
<autowiz> 오늘도 저녁을 먹긴 먹어야 하는데 뭘먹어야 할지 모르겠습니다.
<angrystar> 컴피즈 창 제목 글꼴을 맑은고딕으로 설정해도 적용안됩니다..어케해요?
<angrystar> .........
<angrystar> 죄송하지만.. 다시 한번 말하겠습니다...'컴피즈 창 제목 글꼴을 맑은고딕으로 설정해도 적용안됩니다..어케하냐구요?'
<autowiz> 어떤 url 을 보고 하셨거나 그런게 있으시면 알려주시구요 . 아니면 어떤 메뉴에서 어떻게 설정을 했는데
<autowiz> 변화가 없다. 현재 배포판 버젼은 무엇무엇이다 라고 하시면 좀더 답변을 받으실 수 있는 확율이 올라갈거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그러니까 확율이...  무조건 답변이 온다는건 아니구요 ㅠㅠ
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> 알려드리죠.. 전 우분투 마테 15.10입니다..
<angrystar> 오토위즈님..
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 여러분 축하해주세요. :) 어제 처음으로 오픈소스에 버그 패치를 제공해서 Merge 되었습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 이런 기분 처음이네요. :)
<angrystar> ...
<Pytell> 헉 축하드립ㄴ다
<pchero_work> Pytell: 감사합니다! :) ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 너무 기분이 좋네요. :)
<autowiz> 감축 또 감축 드리옵니다 ^____________________^
<angrystar> 오토위즈님..
<autowiz> 기분좋은 여세를 몰아서 하나더 ~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 넵 angrystar
<angrystar> 저 우분투 마테 15.10인데요..
<angrystar> 아까 말한거 해결책좀...ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 컴피즈 설정 변경은 어디서 하신거에요?
<angrystar> ccsm에서요..
<autowiz> 저도 딱히 자주쓰는거 말고는 많이 안해봐서 잘 모르는데요 ㅠㅠ
<angrystar> 헐...
<samahui_tp> 속편하게 그냥 쓰면 되는것을... 바라는게 많으면 마음이 고생하죠
<samahui_tp> 전 이만 퇴근할랍니다 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내시고 따순밤 보내세요
<samahui_tp> 내일 뵙겠습니다 ~
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/318/read?articleId=28156232&bbsId=G005&itemId=116&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=3
<autowiz> 빼곡하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한아얄씨는 며칠째 다운인건가요?
<Work^Seony> 포트 번호가 바뀐건가
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 온세상이 눈이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 눈이 많이 왔나보네요
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony:  한아얄씨 몇일째 문제 없는데요!! ^^
<Work^Seony> 그래요? 저는 아예 접속이 안되네요
<JasonJang> apink.hanir.org/6667
<JasonJang> apink.hanirc.org/6667
<Work^Seony> irc.hanirc.org 주소가 안되나보네요
<Work^Seony> apink로 하니까 접속됐습니다
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<JasonJang> 오락가락 하죠~
<JasonJang> 뭐? ㄷㄷ 데모닉 버럭
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-17
<autowiz> 홀리찡
<HolyKnight> 오토찡
<autowiz> 방가방가
<autowiz> http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html
<autowiz> 간만에 속도확인 한번 해볼려고 이걸 돌렸습니다.
<autowiz> 실행화면인 Shizuku Edition 이라고해서 기능이 좀 다른게 있나했는데
<autowiz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/al2s7uk0sswgwxm/CrystalDiskInfo-661-s.e.png?dl=0
<autowiz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gikosxdz4ycg1w1/CrystalDiskMark510-s.e.png?dl=0
<autowiz> 이런식 입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사무실에서 돌리다가 오타쿠 소리 들었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오타쿠가 아니라 능력자라고 하세요 ㅋ
<JasonJang> HolyKnight: 핑
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<JasonJang> 낼모래 모하삼?
<HolyKnight> 빈둥빈둥
<HolyKnight> 할듯유
<JasonJang> 그럼 정체좀 봅시다, 우분투 포럼 송년모임
<Work^Seony> 정체 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 정체*성*을 봅시다"라고 할 수는 없쟎요?
<Work^Seony> 등장하고보니 걸그룹
<autowiz> 예전에 그런말이 있었드랬습니다.
<Work^Seony> 실제 일어났다면 오만가지 뉴스기사에 실릴만한 사건이겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 소녀시대가 자바 코딩 공부 중이라고 트윗했으면, 고슬링이 개인과외해줄지도... ㅋ
<autowiz> 2년전쯤인가 아이유가 TV에서 우분투 좋아요 한마디만 하면 우분투 코리아에서 몇년동안 고생한거 보다 더 잘 알릴 수 있을거라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ 예전에 여기서 그런 얘기 했었죠
<Work^Seony> 우분투 lts판 나왔을 때 홍보용으로 연예인 누구 하나가 걍 멘트 한 번이라도 해줬으면 좋겠다고...
<autowiz> 아닙니다 홀찡은 국내 걸그룹따위 발라버릴 여신급 미모를 소유하고 계실껍니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://movie.daum.net/moviedetail/moviedetailMain.do?movieId=90995
<autowiz> 어린왕자에 이런말이 나옵니다. 어떤 것을 잘보기 위해서는 마음으로 봐야해. 가장 소중한것은 눈에 보이지 않거든. 이라는 말도 있지 않습니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘 아침에 라디오를 듣는데 외국사람들이 들으면 깜짝 놀라는 이름들 이라는게 나왔는데 대략 이런것들이 있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 왠지 예전에 인터넷에서 봤을법한 이름들이 나올듯...
<autowiz> 안소영 , 유아영 , 이지원 ,  ..... ㅠㅠㅠㅠ  몇개 생각도 안나거니와 서니님 말씀 대로  전에 나왔던거 같네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 영어 단어로 적으면 문장이 될만하니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면 유아영, You are young
<autowiz> 네 그렇더라구요 혼자서 차에서 베시시 웃었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 솔직히 깜짝 놀라는 이름들이라는건 좀 과장된 표현 같구요
<autowiz> 의아해 한다랄까 그정도
<Work^Seony> 이름, 성 순서로 적는 서양문화상, 저게 그렇게 보이진 않는데다
<Work^Seony> 아영 이라는 이름을 Are Young이라고 적는 사람은 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> ggg
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 대화할때 이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 음...
<Work^Seony> 위에 나열하신건 제가 본 거에 비해서 진짜 약과인데 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기억이 안나네요
<autowiz> 우리가 마이클젝슨 을 호칭할때 젝슨 마이클 이라고 하지 않고 마이클 젝슨이라고 하는데
<autowiz> 외국사람들도 한국 이름은 순서대로 불러줘야 하는거 아닌가 싶기도 합니다. ㅋㅋ 이름은 어감을 따져서 만들 수 도 있는건데
<Work^Seony> 보통 제대로 교육받은 서양인이라면, "어떻게 발음해야되는지" 물어봅니다
<autowiz> 부를때 순서가 바뀌면 좀 리듬이 달라진다랄까요 ㅎㅎㅎ  일본은 뭐 성을 앞에불렀다 뒤에불렀다 하던가 같았습니다만 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 부서장도 제 이름을 어떻게 발음해야하는지 물어봤어요
<autowiz> 글로벌 시대에 마춰서 성 - 이름  이랑 이름 - 성 이 같아지도록 이름을 지어야 겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 맞춰서
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> Work^Seony> 보통 제대로 교육받은 서양인이라면, "어떻게 발음해야되는지" 물어봅니다 <-- 옳은 말씀, 에티켓 이죠.
<autowiz> 음... 이게 가능한가? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 차차차 이런거 아닌이상 불가능 할거 같은데요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 거꾸로 불러도 똑같은 이름들 많잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 예를 들면 정은정
<autowiz> A B C 에서 ,  수식으로 만들어보면 A B C == B C A  ==> A == B , B == C , C == A
<autowiz> 정은정 --> 은정정
<autowiz> (X) ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외자 로 만들어야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 성립이 안되네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간단하게 될줄 알았는데 불가능 했던거네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 다만 이름을 앞에서 부르는거랑 뒤에서 부르는거는 같은사람 종종 있는데 이거랑 헛갈린듯 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 서양에서도 성을 먼저 작성하는 경우가 종종 있긴 있어요
<Work^Seony> 다만 이런 경우에서는 "반드시" 성 뒤에 콤마를 적어야합니다
<autowiz> 유럽은 어떨까요 이름이 좀 긴경우 있잖아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐가요?
<autowiz> 3음절 4음절 정도 되는경우
<autowiz> 젤 앞이 가문이름이었던거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 아..
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 일단 따로 표기하지 않는다면 당연히 맨 앞에는 이름이 오겠죠
<Work^Seony> 그 다음이 미들 네임이고 그 다음이 성..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이름이 길면 자기들도 생활하는데 불편하기 때문에 법적인 서류 외엔 그렇게 풀네임 쓰는 경우는 적대요
<autowiz> Bertrand Arthur William Russell, 3rd Earl Russell(영국의 철학자)
<Work^Seony> 아더 윌리엄이 미들네임이겠죠
<autowiz> 제3대 러셀 백작 버트런드 아서 윌리엄 러셀(Bertrand Arthur William Russell, 3rd Earl Russell, OM, FRS, 1872년 5월 18일 ~ 1970년 2월 2일)
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 이름표기하는건 콤마만 붙여주면 앞에 성을 적어도 됩니다
<autowiz> 러셀이 이름이 맞는건지 음...
<autowiz> 나중에 제가 혼자 좀 공부를 해보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 러셀은 성이잖아요
<autowiz> 그러게요 한국어 위키에서 러셀은 어쩌고 저쩌고 , 러셀은 몇년도에 어쩌고 저쩌고 라고 해놔서 순간 이름이줄 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 넘 어렵게 생각하시는 거 같은데, 한 사람 이름이 A B C D E라면, A과 E 사이에 있는 모든 이름은 다 미들네임으로 보시면 됩니다...
<autowiz> 제 이름은 오토 입니다. 성은 위즈 이구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 해석하면 마법사 가문 자동차 쯤 됩니다.  ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외국 나가면 다들 영어이름 만들어서 쓰는 거 같은데, 저도 처음엔 그러고 싶었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 살다보니까 영어이름 만들어서 쓴다는게 좀 어색하더라구요...
<autowiz> 한국에 계시는분들도 외국이랑 소통 많으신분들은 다들 영어이름 가지고 계시던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그건 아마 외국인들이 한국이름 발음하기가 어려워서 편의상 그랬을 거에요..
<autowiz> 그럴지도 모르겠네요 . 다들 엄청 쉬운이름들만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 울나라와 다른 나라들의 특징 중 하나가,
<Work^Seony> 울나라는 성이 흔하고 이름이 특이한 대신, 다른 나라는 성이 특이하고 이름이 흔하죠
<autowiz> 네 그런거 같습니다.
<samahui_tp> 전 제이름은 포기하고 딸은 영어이름 쓰기 좋은 이름으로 아예 지어버렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 지으셨어요?
<samahui_tp> Nana
<samahui_tp> 한자로 난아예요
<samahui_tp> 영어로 나나
<samahui_tp> 그냥 한글로 부를때도 나나
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요 와 이름 특이하다..
<Work^Seony> 제가 생각한 영어-한글 혼합 가능한 이름이 리사 였거든요
<Work^Seony> Lisa
<samahui_tp> 외국으로 다시 나갈까 ~ 싶어서 애 이름을 그리 지었는디 아무래도 안나갈듯요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 리사 이쁘군요
<Work^Seony> 스티브 잡스의 딸 이름으로 지은 애플 컴퓨터로도 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 리사 망했자나요
<samahui_tp> 그 리사인가요?
<Work^Seony> 망했죠 너무 비싸서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 이름이 한글로 혼용이 가능해서요
<autowiz> 개인적으로 윤미래 씨 이름이 참 이쁜거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 이름도 이쁘고 얼굴도 이쁘고 마음도 이쁘고 목소리도 이쁘고 와우....
<autowiz> 타이거 JK 는 전생에 나라를 구한듯
<samahui_tp> 사생팬님 여기서 이러시면 안됩니다...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 리사2 제고를 매립해버렸다는 소릴 들은거 같은데... 위치 찾아서 파내러 갑시다
<samahui_tp> 타이거 JK도 나름 괜찮으니 둘이 잘만났죠
<samahui_tp> 점심 맛나게 드세요~ 전 선약이 있어서 일찍 나갑니다
<Work^Seony> Best Taekwondo Knockouts KO 라는 유튜브 영상 보는데, 엄청나넨요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<samahui_tp> 밥먹고 올꺼예요~
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 이따뵈요~
<razGon_LeO660M> 맛점하세요
<razGon_LeO660M> 오토님.. 근데 윤미래님 어릴떄..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어릴때 전 여친을 닮았었다는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 지금도 닮았을려나 음...
<autowiz> 중요한건 눈이 아닌 마음으로 ~~
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 좋죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 리사는 엘리자베스의 준말.
<razGon_LeO660M> 루시는 루시퍼.
<Pytell> 이거 말하니까 갑자기 중학교다닐때 담임선생님 이름이 리사였던게 생각나네요
<Pytell> 무려 한자로 리사임
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_LeO660M> http://blog.sooli.com/639
<razGon_LeO660M> 이것에 대한 좋은 정보나 포럼 아시는 분.
<razGon_LeO660M> 젠티알?
<razGon_LeO660M> 이게 제가 생각하는 솔루션을 제공해줄거 같아서요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 잠들어있는 서버를 다시 굴리려 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 공유기 서버로 굴리다가.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 기반 방화벽입니다.  예전부터 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 상용버전 아니면 기능이 좀 부족하다고 하네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 방화벽인가요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 아...
<razGon_LeO660M> 서버나 그런거가 아니였군요.
<Work^Seony> 방화벽이라고하긴 좀 그렇고, 한국에서 말하는 개념으로 보면 공유기라고 볼 수 있겠네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 서버를 위한 우분투 버전으로 알았는데.
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> "우분투의 한 배포판" 수준의 개념은 아니에요
<razGon_LeO660M> 마지막으로 Linux Small Business Server 를 지향하는 또 다른 솔루션을 소개하며 마치겠습니다.
<autowiz> 한글화가 얼마나 되어 있을지 걱정이네요
<razGon_LeO660M>  ▣  ClearOS : http://www.clearfoundation.com/Software/overview.html
<razGon_LeO660M>  ▣  Amahi : http://www.amahi.org
<razGon_LeO660M>  ▣  Artica : http://www.artica.fr
<razGon_LeO660M> 그렇죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 저도 그게 걸리는 점입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저라면 차라리 pfSense'
<razGon_LeO660M> 비슷한 부분은 블로그에서 나오더군요
<razGon_LeO660M> 아. 이건 예전에 뭐더라? 제가 이야기 햇던것과 비슷한 놈이군요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 웹으로 제어하는 서버 같은.
<razGon_LeO660M> 이전에 홈서버개념에서 홈NAS수준으로 기능축소.
<razGon_LeO660M> 이유는 벌써 몇년쨰 되는 놈이라. 5년이 넘네요. 우리 둘째 태어 나기 전부터 사용하던 놈이라.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그래도 많은 것을 제공하던 놈인데 요즘 정지해서리. 최근 다시 리모델링해서 나오게 할예정
<razGon_LeO660M> 아직은 애들 인터넷 용으로 괜찮은 놈이라서요
<razGon_LeO660M> SSD를 붙여서 생명연장을.ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 오후시간을 위하여~ 적당히 농땡이도 부려보아요~~~~
<autowiz> 저도 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 적당히 농땡이 한 5시 55분까지만 부려보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ~
<samahui_tp> 오호 ~ 남자다~
<samahui_tp> 전 그냥 30분까지는 빈둥거리려고 인터넷 뒤지고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 잠자고 일어낫네요
<samahui_tp> 저도 잠이나 잘걸 그랬어요
<samahui_tp> 인터넷 뉴스~ 보다가 눈만 피로해졌네요
<Seony> 요즘 뉴스기사는 제목만 읽어도 내용이 머리 속에 들어오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_LeO660M> 낚시?
<samahui_tp> 제목만으로 내용이 그려지는데... 막상 클릭해서 들어가보면... 낚이는 경우가 많죠... 팔딱팔딱~!
<Seony> 낚시라기보단, 걍 제목에 내용이 이미 다 함축되어있어서요...
<samahui_tp> 낚시건 뭐건 좋은 내용의 기사가 많아지면 좋겠습니다
<samahui_tp> 요즘 기사들이 죄다~ 짜증유발 쌍욕유발인지라... 뉴스를 등한시 하고 싶어지는군요
<razGon_LeO660M> 그렇죠
<Seony> 망해가는 과정을 잘 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앞으로 3년 후면 전국 대학 총 정원수가 남게된다던데요
<Seony> 전 세계에서 가장 빠른 속도로 인구가 줄고 있다니,
<Seony> 인구감소 + 정치 = ?
<lexlove> Seony, 감기는 나았어요?
<Seony> 네 거의 나았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^ 저는 졸음과 사투중입니다.
<Seony> 흐... 그러시면 방금 본 재밌는 영상 하나 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR2sj4SUTc0
<Seony> 스타워즈 깨어난 덕심 이랍니다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 친구가 스타워즈 전편 보고 가야한다며 다운받길래 저에게 보내달라고 했어요.
<Gooos> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> Gooos, 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 아직도 못보셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실 저도 처음 봤을 때는 이게 왜 재밌지? 그랬는데, 나중에 다시 보니까 너무 재밌더라구요
<lexlove> 봤는데 다시 보고 가는데 예의라고 친구가 그랬어요. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> http://lexlove.egloos.com/11197104
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KutRxTeS/Screenshot_2015-12-17-15-25-22-1.png
<autowiz> 시리즈 영화 개볼할때 쯤 되면 인터넷 TV 같은데서 아주 연속으로 그 전에것들 틀어주고 그러더라구요
<samahui_tp> 스타워즈 팬으로써 이번 편은 보러가기 무서워요... 감독이 낚시제왕 인지라...
<samahui_tp> 오늘이 개봉이였군요 ㅜㅜ 하지만 보러갈 수 없는 처지라 주말 예매했네요
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 스타워즈나 스타트렉등에 별반 감흥이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 몇달있다가 쉬엄쉬엄 보면 될거 같습니다 .ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 이게 스토리가 단절되는 시간이 길어서 그렇지 매우 재미있죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 한번에 보면.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 다음편의 낚시.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 왕좌의 게임보다 더할라구요.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 주연급 죽이기..ㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ 그건 작가가 미친거같고요
<samahui_tp> 스타워즈 ... 바로 보고 싶지만... 정말 연속으로 후속들 나온다는 소리를 보면... 특히 감독이 낚시왕인걸보면... 그냥 새로운 시리즈 다나오고 편하게 5년후 볼까 싶지도해요
<samahui_tp> 맘편하게 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 그냥 개별적으로 따로따로 보는걸로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 우선 첫편 예약은 했습니다... 생판 모르는 사람들과 봅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 영화 볼사람 공지 올라온 소모임이 있길래 아무생각없이 가입해서 신청했더니 보러가자네요 ... ㅡㅡ;;
<autowiz> 새로운 인연을 만나실지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇게도 보는군요
<autowiz> 사마휘님은 상남자라 어디가도 인기 폭발이실듯 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 갔다가 쫓겨나면 위즈님 찾아갈랍니다
<samahui_tp> 애들이 어린거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<samahui_tp> 그나저나 영화는 영화고 주말에 농구도 잡혀있고... 볼링동 잡혀있고... 회식도 잡혀있고...
<samahui_tp> 이번 주말을 기해서... 다음주 몸살 예정입니다
<samahui_tp> 금토일 일정이 빡빡한데요... 거기다 육아까지하면... ㅜㅜ 죽지는 않겠죠
<autowiz> 영화 농구 볼링 회식 다 좋은데
<autowiz> 너무 일정이 빡빡한거 같네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 주말은 소중하니까 열심히 놀아야 하긴 하는데 ... 너무 열심히 놀면 즐길려고 노는게 아니라 , 노는것 그자체가 목적이 되어서 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 오즈님
<autowiz> 흥~
<ipeter> 왜 저랑은 안놀아주세요?
<ipeter> 왜요?
<ipeter> 왜 그런거신거죠?
<ipeter> 왜죠?
<ipeter> 흥!
<autowiz> 헐
<autowiz> 뭐 하고 놀아드릴까요? 총싸움이라도 할까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 총총총총총총!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seony> 폴아웃4를 너무 오래했는지 게임불감증 온 거 같네요
<Seony> 이제 게임은 잠시 접어두고 공부해야할 때가 온 것 같네요
<autowiz> 우와 서니님 공부하고 오시면 무시무시한 존재가 되어서 오시는거 아니신지 ㅠㅠ    다스베이더 같은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (어 제가 원리 이런캐릭터가 아닌데 ㅠㅠ )
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 후... 하.....
<Seony> 이번에 ccnp나 좀 공부하려구요
<razGon_LeO660M> 어둠의 힘을 믿어라!!
<Seony> 근데 이거 ccna는 1과목인데 np는 3과목이네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 백트랙!!
<Seony> 뭔 자격증 하나 따는데 돈이 백만원...
<autowiz> 두달 정도 점프랑 연습이랑 하시면 될듯 합니다.
<ipeter> I'm your database.
<autowiz> 점프 -> 덤프
<ipeter> I'm your cloud.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 결국 덤프... ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 다스베이더같은 존재가 되서 돌아오시겠죠.
<ipeter> 아임 유어 덤프.
<ipeter> =_=
<Seony> 근데, 사실 ccna도 덤프 안보고 따려면 왠만큼 실무경력 있는 사람도 못따겠던데요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz>  좀 그렇긴 합니다.
<Seony> 뭔, 엔트리 레벨 자격증이 커버하는 분량이 전부 다야...
<autowiz> 커트라인 근처로 점수가 나와버리지요
<autowiz> 덤프 살짝 보면 80~85점 정도
<Seony> ccna 딸 수준이면, 스위치 세팅에 설정에 프로토콜에 오만가지는 아예 눈감고도 할 수준 되겠더라구요
<autowiz> 덤프 빡시게 보면 90점정도
<Seony> 저는 덤프 보고 98점 나왔거든요
<Seony> 근데 실기 문제는 덤프로 해결이 안되니...
<autowiz> 역쉬..  ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 실기 자체는 그렇게 어렵지는 않다고 하던데요
<Seony> ccnp는 좀 걱정되네요
<autowiz> 스위치 세팅좀 해본 실무 있으면 다 할 수 있을거라고
<Seony> 제가 들은 바로는 탭키 자주 누르면 아예 틀린 걸로 간주한다던데요
<autowiz> help 도 안되겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그 말인즉슨 명령어를 아예 옵션까지 전부 다 외워야... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 간단한것들이야 외우겠지만서두
<Seony> 사수한테 ccnp 따겠다고 하긴 햇는데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 덤프 본다고 생각하고
<autowiz> 명령어 통째로 외우죠뭐 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안그래도 덤프 파일 프로그램 다운받으려고 했는데 요즘 이거 유료로 팔더라구요
<Seony> 오픈소스로 나온 리더 없나
<HolyKnight> http://www.e-koreatech.ac.kr/home/main.do
<HolyKnight> http://ppss.kr/archives/8197
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/digital/others/view.html?cateid=100031&newsid=20111020082721661&p=moneytoday
<autowiz> 삼숭 들어가봐야 답은 별로 없을듯 대부분 5년 10년 일하다가 퇴사하게되는데 물론 삼성다닌 경력이 이직이나 창업할때 먹히기는 하지만
<Seony> 신입 6천이면 많네요
<autowiz> 자칫잘못하면 결국 치킨집하다 망하는 케이스로 가는것임
<Seony> 미국 개발자 얘기는 2013년도 얘기긴 해도 확실히 공감되는 부분은, LinkedIn 잘 활용해야한다는 거랑, 영어 어느정도 필요하다는 점...  ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 하...
<Seony> 저도 취업 전에는 IT는 실력으로 평가받지, 영어는 좀 딸려도 된다고 생각했거든요..
<Seony> 근데 막상 취업해서 들어가보니까, 이건 뭐...
<Seony> 영어 못하면 실력이고 나발이고 짤리겠더라구요..
<Seony> 그 외의 내용에 대해서는 직장별, 지역별, 사람별로 다 경험하는 바가 달라서 딱히 할 수 있는 말이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일단 말은 통해야 하니까요. 서니님 한테 영어 배웁시다 . ㅎㅎ 자자 홀찡도 같이
<Seony> 저도 영어 못해요
<Seony> 저는 영어 상당히 못하는 편입니다
<autowiz> 대학교 힙합 동이라 동기중에 둘이나 영어강사를 하고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제가 아직 한국에 가서 영어 하는 사람들을 못만나봐서 모르겠지만, 일단 여기사람들하고 섞여사는 수준으로는 정말 영어 못하는 수준이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영어로만 얘기하기를 종종 합니다. 효과는 좋다는데 어렵긴 어렵더라구요.  젤 좋은건 생존본능 ㅎㅎ  영어를 모르는 안되는 상황을 만들면 배우게 되어있는거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> (애인이 외국사람이다 이런거라 던가)
<Seony> 원어민 회화학원 다니면 되지않나요?
<Seony> 저도 한국에서 직장 다닐 때 민병철 어학원 다녔거든요
<Seony> 그리고 보통, 애인이 외국사람인 경우는, 그 애인의 한국말이 더 빨리 늘걸요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 한국사람이 하는 콩글리쉬를 더 빨리 알아듣게되죠...
<autowiz> 그럴려나요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 미국살다보니 그런 커플 많이 봅니다
<autowiz> ê±°ì°¸ ...
<Seony> 특히 한인 1.5세나 한인 2세가 한국가서 결혼하게되면, 한국어가 일취월장해요
<Seony> 한국말 한두마디 어버버버 하던 사람이, 완전히 한국사람이 되갖고 옵니다
<Seony> 제일 빨리 느는건, 현지에 가서 살던가 아니면 독하게 마음 먹고 영어공부 하던가 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 최소 3년 정도 살면, 최소 저만큼은 하실 수 있을 겁니다
<Seony> 저는 아직 간단한 문장도 잘 해석이 안되서... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뜻맞는사람 몇명이 모이면 친구 직장 그만두게하고 서울불러다가
<autowiz> 영어 과외 받을 까 하는 생각도 하고 있습니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgakdcEzVwg
<razGon_LeO660M> 이거 보면서 MS는 죽지 않았다. 다만 조금 자신의 직할지를 좀 내어 줫을뿐.
<Seony> 라즈곤님 많이 늦으셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 공개된지 꽤 오래된 영상이에요
<Seony> 공개됐었을 때 화제이긴 했죠...
<razGon_LeO660M> 그게 아니라.
<razGon_LeO660M> VR에 대해서 서니님이 이야기 할떄 그냥 과소평가 햇는데.
<Seony> autowiz, 영어과외는 괜찮을 것 같은데요, 토종 한국사람 말고 교포 1.5세나 2세로...
<razGon_LeO660M> 이대로면 외과의사는 사라질거 같습니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 20년이내로.
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_LeO660M> 외과 게이머로.
<razGon_LeO660M> 홀로렌즈...
<razGon_LeO660M> 소니의 그것보다는 상당히 범용성이 높은거죠.
<Seony> 저는 좀 의견이 다른데요, 게이머가 되려면 의학적 지식이 있어야하잖아요... 결국 의사들이 더 좋은 도구를 쓰게되겠죠...
<razGon_LeO660M> 그러긴 한데.
<razGon_LeO660M> 한국의 입장에서는
<Seony> 가위 발명됐다고, 집에서 배 가르고 쑤실순 없잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㄴㄴ
<Seony> 아 내가 말해놓고도 웃기네 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 외과의 한테 젤 중요한게 경험이랑 뭐 그런거라는 말이 있더라구요
<razGon_LeO660M> 원격진료의 활성화
<razGon_LeO660M> 그게 가상 현실로 하면 되죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 경험이라는거
<Seony> 네 과학이 발전하고 인력이 포화상태가 되면, 자멸하던가 우주로 나가던가 해야죠
<autowiz> CCNP 따는 데 시스코 스위치 안사고 ,시뮬레이션 프로그램으로 공부하는 ㅋㅋ 이런거...
<autowiz> 저 그거 봣어요 마션... 완전 재미 있던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미래학자들이 얘기하는 부분 중에서, "특이점"에 도달하면 기술이 기술을 발전시킨다고 하거든요.  인간은 이 기술이 왜 그렇게 되는건지 이해할 수 없는 시기가 된다고 합니다
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 이미 지금도 생명과학분야는 컴퓨터가 연구한다던데요
<razGon_LeO660M> 이미 유전자 지도 만드는거 컴퓨터가 재구성 하잖아요
<razGon_LeO660M> 그리고 머신러닝.
<autowiz> 아니면 정말 영화나 애니처럼 범죄자들을 콜로니로 싫어 보내거나 화성으로 강제 이주 시키는데 나중에 그쪽이 지구를 침공하게 되는 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 스타?ㅋ
<Seony> 얼마 전에 본건데, 컴퓨터가 암연구 하던 도중에 새로운 의학적 발견을 했는데, 이건 인간이 그간 해오던 연구에서 등한시하던 부분이라고 해요...
<razGon_LeO660M> 일단은 왜그런지 이야기 할께요
<Seony> 그게, 확실히 기억은 안나는데, 암세포 말고도 암 주변 세포들도 중요한 역할을 한다는 내용이었던 거 같아요
<razGon_LeO660M> 저렇게 되면 네비게이셔닝이 가능합니다.
<Seony> 저걸 컴퓨터가 연구하고 있던 내용이라네요...
<razGon_LeO660M> 그래도 그방향성은 인간이 판단하겟죠.
<Seony> 네 글쵸
<razGon_LeO660M> 수술하는 게임
<razGon_LeO660M> 닌텐도 DS게임을 보면
<razGon_LeO660M> 그것만으로도 이게 가상현실이 오래 되면 쉬운 수술은 간단한 공부한 사람도 하겟구나 생각되더ㅗ군요
<razGon_LeO660M> 수술을 잘하면 연결만되면 미국의 모 박사에게 수술 받기.
<razGon_LeO660M> 원격으로요.
<Seony> 있을법하네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 이게 쏠림이 더심하죠
<autowiz> 조만간 진료만이라도 현실화 될거 같던데요
<razGon_LeO660M> 광주에 있는 대학병원에 와서
<razGon_LeO660M> 원격으로 서울아산병원 무슨 박사에게 수술 받을래요
<razGon_LeO660M> 이런말이 나올수도.
<autowiz> 광주의 라즈곤님은 점점 힘들어지는 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660M> 아니요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 저는 힘들지 않아요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 오히려 더 괜찮을수도.
<autowiz> 다행입니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660M> 문제는 의료의 발전이 사람을 건강하게 만드는게 아니라 더 힘들게 만들수도 있다고 봐요
<autowiz> 어떤면에서 그런가요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 정보가 너무 많은거죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 일단은
<razGon_LeO660M> 지금으로 부터 20년전보다 훨씬 건강에 대한 정보가 많아 졋음에도 불구하고
<razGon_LeO660M> 돈도 많이 씀에도 불구하고
<autowiz> 적당히 모르고 살아가는것도 약이 되는경우도 있으니까요
<razGon_LeO660M> 실제로 정확한 정보를 일반인이 취득하거나 납득하는 경우가 적죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 우리나라만의 이야기 일수도 있는데.
<razGon_LeO660M> 의료나 제약이 너무 산업화되는 폐해인거 같아요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 말도 안되는 치료에 몇천만원씩 내주면서 정작 의사에게 내는 치료비는 몇만원도 아까워하죠
<autowiz> 의료기 생산 업체만 몸을 불리게 되는건가요..
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 제벌 키우기 겟네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 예를 들면 전립선 약제는 먹기는 싫은데.
<Seony> 음... 그건 그런 거 같아요.  뭐가 몸에 좋다더라 이런 것만 찾죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 전립선 좋아지는 한약은 잘드세요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 비용은 100배 더 비싸도
<autowiz> 요즘은 사무실 많은 회사 근처에 주사방도 있다더만요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 한개 직접 봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 의사들도 많아지다 보니 그런사람들이 많아졋죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 아니면 그냥 불법으로 놓는 ?
<razGon_LeO660M> 광주의 시장에서 처음개원할떄 그런사람이 있었는데.
<razGon_LeO660M> 정보가 너무 많다보니
<razGon_LeO660M> 마케팅이라는 것에 너무 휘둘리게 됩니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 연예인 누가 그걸 하더라... 그러면 다 그게 좋은줄알고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그리고 의료가 산업화되다보니 돈이 많은 사람들을 위한 의료가 되가는 느낌이 들어요
<razGon_LeO660M> 실제로 제가 치료하는데 초음파기기가 필요한데. 초음파기기가격이 차한대값입니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 말리부?
<razGon_LeO660M> 사용료를 환자에게 부가 해야 되는데 돈없는 환자에게 간간히 공짜로 해주긴하지만 다 그럴수 없죠.
<Seony> 개원하는 것보다, 오히려 첨단의료기기 쪽이 더 전망이 밝을수도 있겠네요..
<razGon_LeO660M> 특히나 가난한 이동네에서는 더 하기 그렇더군요. 한분 공짜로 해주니 다른분도 공짜로
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_LeO660M> 근데 그것도 만든사람만요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 서니님 돈이 있으시면 잃는셈 치고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 유비케어나 혹은 인피니트 헬스케어에 장기 투자하세요. 10년.
<razGon_LeO660M> 엄청 오를겁니다. 아주 이정부가 돈되는거면 국민의 건강이고 뭐고
<razGon_LeO660M> 의사들의 진료의 양심이고 뭐고 다 던져 버리게 하려고 해요
<razGon_LeO660M> 앞으로는 가상 병원이 많이 생길수도요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 돈모아야 겟네요.
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Seony> 이번에 차를 충동구매하는 바람에 돈이... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 문제는 그런 가상병원이 실력이나 환자의 필요가 아닌 마케팅으로 갈 확율이 높죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 웃긴이야기 할께요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 광주에 어꺠 전문병원이 있어요
<razGon_LeO660M> 거기 병원이 버스에다가 광고를 떄렷죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 거기는 어깨 아프면 주사 한번 어꺠에 놔주고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 아프면 MRI찍으라고 의뢰합니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그리고 가지고 오면 수술해야할 경우니 수술하자고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 환자의 경우는 실손 보험이 있는 경우는 보상이 나오는 2차적인 이득이 있으니 수술하죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 수술 마니 합니다.
<razGon_LeO660M> 솔직히 내가 볼때 수술 좀 늦출수 있는 환자 있는데. 거기서 수술받으심.
<razGon_LeO660M> 수술받으면 3개월 보장구하고 어꺠 고정.
<razGon_LeO660M> 3-6개월 재활해야 하고 어꺠는 범위나 힘은 더 떨어져 있음.
<autowiz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mljl4plobzqbxig/starwars-ad.png?dl=0
<autowiz> 이런식으로 광고도 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어떻게보면 일부러 망가뜨린다고 볼 수 있겠네요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 그건 아닌데요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 음... 할필요 없는 환자도 간간히 있고,
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 너무 먼 미래가 아닌가 싶긴 하지만, 앞으로의 의학은 사람 인체랑 로봇이 결합하는 쪽으로 나아가지 않을까 싶어요..
<razGon_LeO660M> 좀더 작업에 대한 부분도.
<Seony> 일단, 나노봇을 주입해서 건강상태를 체크하는 수준은 가능한 수준인 거 같더라구요
<razGon_LeO660M> 윈터 솔저는 조금 뒤에 생기것죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 결국은 공각기동대.
<razGon_LeO660M> 나노봇은 아마도.. 666과 연계되어서 말이 많을겁니다.
<Seony> 글쵸...  외부에서 조종 가능한 뭔가가 몸속에 들어간다는게 생각만 해도 끔찍하니깐요
<razGon_LeO660M> 빅브라더
<razGon_LeO660M> 결국은 해킹해서 사람의 몸을 조정하겟죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 통증도 일으키고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 설사.
<razGon_LeO660M> 복통.
<razGon_LeO660M> 신경통.
<razGon_LeO660M> 여러 고문을 일으킬수도 있겟죠.
<Seony> 그걸 믿고주입할 시대가 오려면 세월이 꽤 흘러야할 거 같아요
<razGon_LeO660M> 예를 들면 나노봇이 혈관을 돌아다니다가 혈액을 응고시키는 고주파를 발생
<razGon_LeO660M> 그래서 사람을 죽이는.
<autowiz> 영화에 많이 나오잖아요 그래서 의체화 라던가 그런거에 반대하는 부류도 생기고
<autowiz> 다시 치고박고 싸우고
<Seony> 그런 식으로 자멸하는 쪽이랑, 더 많은 수익창출을 위해서 더 발전하는 쪽이랑, 어떤 쪽으로 흘러가게 될까요?
<autowiz> 서니님이 미래로 가서 좀 보고 오시지요~ ( 라고 말하면 , 또 평행이론 이 나오겠지요 ? ㅎㅎ )
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럼 미래로 가셔서 결과를 보지말고 과정과 변수를 가지고 오신다음
<autowiz> 변수를 최대한 좋은쪽으로 지속적으로 조작하는 방법은 어떨까요?
<autowiz> 커널 패치 어나운스 받으신 pchero_work:  님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 헉.. 커널 패치 아니에요..
<autowiz> 아 제가 좀 흥분을 ... 그냥 프로그램이었나요?
<pchero_work> Asterisk 라고 하는 다른 오픈 소스 프로그램이에요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 커널패치는 포테토님이 준비중이신걸로 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 커널은.. 감히 넘겨볼 수 없는.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<bluedusk> 그래서 퇴근은 언제 하시는거죠?
<autowiz> 퇴근은 33분 20초 후에 합니다.
<autowiz> 출근은 저녁먹은 다음인 1시간 32분 50초 후에 합니다
<autowiz> 책이나 한권 낼까요 제목 하루에 두번 출근하는 남자 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제목이 확 느낌이 오는거 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ .   이번 개그도 영 인기가 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 하루에 두번 출근하는 꿈의 직장이 있죠.... 셔터맨! 아내의 가계, 혹은 사무실을 열어주고 닫아주는 딱 두번 출근...
<samahui_tp> 아내의 출근과 퇴근만 책임져주면... 인생이 편안합니다. 단, 육아와 살림 크리가 숨어있죠
<autowiz> 정말로 장단점이 있는거 같습니다 셔터맨은 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 사마휘님 추천 받아서 와이프한테 하스스톤 가르쳐놨는데,
<Seony> 사제로 벌써 한 700승 한 거 같네요
<Seony> 쌍욕하면서 게임합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐 텐센트가 라이엇게임즈 지분 100% 인수했다네요....
<autowiz> 100%?
<Seony> http://m.sports.naver.com/esports/news/read.nhn?oid=442&aid=0000028354
<Seony> 이제 아예 중국겜 되버렸네
<autowiz> 저도 이게 병인지 ... 중국이랑 역이는건 전부다 싫으네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 엮이는건 이라고 써야맞을려나
<Seony> 저야 어차피 롤은 안하니까 괜찮습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 저도 롤을 안하는 입장입니다만.
<autowiz> 전세계적으로 인기있는게 중국손에 넘어가는거 같아 화가 나는거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 뭐, 우리보단 미국애들이 더 화 날 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<ipeter> 저희 DB서버 OS swap을 32기가로 잡았는데요,
<ipeter> DB는 mysql입니다.
<ipeter> 근데 요즘 램 고용량으로 가면서 굳이 스왑을 32기가로 안잡아도 되지 않나요?
<ipeter> 물론 그 DB를 구동하면서 RAM을 얼마나 사용하는지 체크는 않해봤지만...
<ipeter> 그냥 한번 생각해 보았습니다.
<ipeter> 일단 제 놋북도 16기가여서 OS설치할때 램이 남아돌겠구나 생각하여
<ipeter> 스왑을 안잡을 생각도 했는데
<ipeter> 막상 가상머신 돌리고 여러 프로세스 다 full로 띄우고 나니까,
<ipeter> 16기가 넘어서 스왑 이미지 떠서 사용하는건 확인해본적 있는거보면...
<ipeter> 만일을 대비해 스왑영역을 잡는것도 맞긴한데...
<ipeter> 제가 DB 램 사용량이 얼마인지를 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 아시는 분 있나요?
<Seony> 걍 top 띄우면 대충 나오지 않나요?
<ipeter> 음...글켔죠..??;;;;
<ipeter> 실제로 여기 계신분들 스왑을 대체로 꼭 잡고는 하나요?
<Seony> 아예 안잡으면 안되죠
<Seony> 잡긴 잡습니다만 제 경우는 왠만해서는 2기가 이하로 잡습니다
<Seony> 스왑이 2기가 이상 돌아간다는 얘기는, 일단 제가 관리하는 서비스에서는 뭔가 잘못됐다라는 얘기거든요
<ipeter> 원래 스왑을 잡으면 근데 보통 램크기 단위로 잡는건 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 예를들어 현재 설치 램이 2기가라면,
<ipeter> 2기가 더 잡으면 4기가 아닌가요?
<Seony> 그거는 보통 컴퓨터들 램이 1기가도 채 안됐을 시절 얘기에요
<Seony> 요즘에 어떤 시대인데요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 제가 잘못알기론(ㅋㅋㅋㅋ) 스왑메모리 이미지뜨면 설치램 단위 (2기가로) 이미지 뜨는거 아니었나요?
<ipeter> 허허허...;;;
<Seony> 아니 그러면, 사무실 제 컴은 램이 64기가인데요
<Seony> 스왑을 128기가 잡으라구요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 말해놓고 말도 안되는걸 알았습니다.
<Seony> ssd 128짜리 하나 꼽아서 걍 스왑으로만 잡으란 소리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 스왑 2배로 잡으라는건 옛날옛적 얘기에요
<ipeter> 네네...
<ipeter> 그럼 보통 물리적 램이 3기가 설치중인데, 거기서 3.4기가를 사용할거면(예를들어)
<Seony> 제가 대규모 서비스용 서버를 관리해본 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠지만, 보통 스왑이 몇기가씩 돌아가면 뭔가 문제 있다는 걸 거에요...
<ipeter> 스왑이미지를 3기가 이내로 뜨나요?
<ipeter> 아...네...
<ipeter> 좀더 스왑이미지에 대해서 공부해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 감사합니다 써니님~
<Seony> 일단,
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 지금 개인컴퓨터에 테스트용도로 쓰시는건, 1기가만 잡으세요
<Seony> 아예 안잡으면 어떤건 제대로 작동이 안되는게 있거든요
<Seony> 예의상 1기가만 잡아주시구요,
<ipeter> 근데, 제가 궁금한건
<ipeter> 16기가 램을 설치중에 있는데요,
<ipeter> 16기가가 넘어가도록 쓰면 스왑이미지를 떠서 남길텐데
<ipeter> 16기가를 남기는지
<ipeter> 그리고 싹 비우고 더 쓸 프로세스를 램에서 돌리는지,
<Seony> 남긴다뇨?
<ipeter> 스왑이미지라는게 지금 현재 램에서 사용중인 프로세스를 떠서 스왑이미지로 넣고
<ipeter> 빈공간이 생기면 거기에 새로운 프로세스를 돌리는것이 아닌건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨, 사용 중인 프로세스를 스와핑하면 안되죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그렇네요.
<Seony> 스왑이 돌아가면, 램 전체를 하드디스크로 복사하는줄로 알고계셨나보네요
<ipeter> 지금 사용중이 아닌 프로세스를 이미지로 떠서 스왑으로 옮기겠죠.
<ipeter> 네네네
<ipeter> 그렇게 알고 있었습니다.
<Seony> 그렇다면 너무 비효율적이지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래서 스왑을 보통 램크기 단위로 잡는줄 알았어요.
<ipeter> 네네...
<Seony> 말씀하신건 하이버네이션 같은데에서 쓰는 방식이구요...
<Seony> 스왑은 절대 그렇게 안돌아가요...
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 네네. 알겠습니다.
<Seony> 암튼, 16기가 박힌 서버에 스왑을 잡는다면,
<ipeter> 네네
<Seony> 저 같으면 큰맘 먹고 2기가 잡겠습니다
<ipeter> 네네...
<Seony> 솔직히 2기가도 커요
<Seony> 1기가만 잡아도 됩니다
<ipeter> 헐...
<ipeter> 전 16기가 박고 16기가 스왑을 잡았거든요.
<Seony> 램 16기가짜리 시스템에서 스왑을 500메가 넘게 써도 뭔가 문제 있는 거에요
<ipeter> 오늘 개발 DB 스왑을 봤는데, 32기가 램이 박혀있고, 32기가 스왑이 잡혀있어서 깜짝 놀랐습니다.
<Seony> 뭔 KDE에 와인 띄워서 게임하는 것도 아니고..
<ipeter> 저거 하드가 ssd라고하면...ㅎㄸ
<ipeter> 덜
<Seony> 오라클 디비 같은 경우는,
<ipeter> 아...가상머신 돌리기는 돌려요.
<Seony> 걔네들이 가끔 특정 버전에 요구하는 스왑이 있다고는 하는데, 제가 오라클을 구경해본 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠어요
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 진짜 감사합니다. 써니님.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을..
<ipeter> 좀더 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 역시 시스템엔지니어님들 짱.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가사머신 돌리는 것도 신경쓰지 마세요
<Seony> 램 2기가 할당해서 6개 띄운다고 12기가 먹는거 아니에요
<Seony> 딱 쓰는 것만큼만 씁니다
<Seony> 이건 어쩌면 제가 잘못 알고있는 걸지도 모르겠지만, 제가 알기론 암튼 그래요
<ipeter> 아하....
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 근데 간혹보면 스왑을 사용하는것 같긴 해요.
<Seony> 가상머신에서 램을 적게 할당한 경우는, 스왑 쓰는거 너무 신경쓰지 마시구요
<Seony> 램 16기가 전체를 쓰는 서버라면, 스왑 500메가 넘게 쓰기 전까지는 신경 안쓰셔도 될 거 같아요
<Seony> 스왑을 그쯤 쓴다면, 그 서버는 16기가로는 모자란단 소리죠...
<Seony> 아님 뭔가 문제가 있던가
<Seony> 사무실 openvpn 서버 업글해야하는데, 겁나서 못하겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220571215863
<HolyKnight> http://cafe.daum.net/Europa/3Mq4/70815?svc=livestory&q=%C1%DF%B1%B9+%C0%FC%B1%E2+%B0%F8%BB%E7%C0%C7+%C0%A7%BE%F6%2C+%C8%C4%B4%FA%B4%FA
<sungyo> 불법적인 접근을 잡기 위해  logcheck를 쓸 때 ssh에 정상적으로 로그인 하는거 말고도 필요한 부분이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 열린 서비스(포트) 에 대한 모든 로그가 남으면 좋긴 하겠지요
<autowiz> 외부에서 오는건 방화벽 에서 해당 IP 에 대한 모든 로그가 도움이 됩니다만 , 내부 방화벽이 따로 있지 않으면 내부 접속(다른서버 경유해서 접속) 하는거에 대한 로깅이 힘들긴 합니다.
<autowiz> fail2ban 만 있어도 보안이 강화가 되기는 합니다만.
<pchero_work> http://hackertyper.net
<pchero_work> 당신도 해커가 될 수 있습니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제일 중요한건 방화벽등의 정책으로 불필요한 장비에서부터의 접속을 차단하는거랑 너무 쉬운 비밀번호를 사용하지 않는겁니다.
<sungyo> 꾸벅....감사요...
<sungyo> ---> http://hackertyper.net/ 명명을 바꿔야 할듯요....codrtyper로요...
<sungyo> 보안은, 내부자 배신이 아닌 이상은 2-3중 해뒀을때, 왠만해서는 데이터에 접근하거나 하더라도 차단하거나 수습 가능한 수준까지는 되는거네요..
<sungyo> 리눅스는 쓸줄만 알면 참 좋은거 같아요. 로그관리를 통해 적어도 머신 작동에 문제가 있는 부분이나, 불량나서 뻑날 준비하는 하드들도 모니터링 할 수 있고..
<sungyo> 혹시라도 누가 로그인하거나 하더라도 다 기록에 남으니 마음도 편하구요.
<sungyo> 만약, 누군가가 회사를 설립하고 운영체제를 리눅스로 통일한다면... 적어도 멋 모르는 상황에서 산업 스파이 정도는 쉽게 모니터링 되겠어요.
<HolyKnight> 일본은 오늘도 평화롭습니다.  Http://pic.twitter.com/IwgsdiYWVn
<JasonJang> "23:52 <sungyo> 리눅스는 쓸줄만 알면 참 좋은거 같아요. 로그관리를 통해 적어도 머신 작동에 문제가 있는 부분이나, 불량나서 뻑날 준비하는 하드들도 모니터링 할 수 있고..
<JasonJang> 23:52 <sungyo> 혹시라도 누가 로그인하거나 하더라도 다 기록에 남으니 마음도 편하구요." <-- 마소 윈도우도 되죠?!!
<autowiz> 와우 PS4 내구성 테스트 제대로 당하네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> JasonJang 되긴 하는데...리눅스 만큼 설계하기 편한 환경은....(  " ")
<JasonJang> ^^;
<sungyo> 로그서버로 바로 넘기고 하는거도 되나요?
<JasonJang> 되죠~    하지만 저도 리눅이 좋아여~
<sungyo> 웁...되나요...( _ _)
<oming> 안뇽하세욤... 늦었지만 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ. 늦은밤 안주무시네요..
<Work^Seony> 네 저는 지금이 일하는 시간이라서요
<oming> .......... 아 그러시군요. 외쿡이신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> oming님 한아얄씨에는 자주 가시지 않나요?
<oming> 예전에는 많이 접속했는데... 지금은 별로 접속 하지 않는것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 닉이 상당히 눈에 익어서요. 제가 나름 아얄씨 토박이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아얄씨를 거의 96년도쯤부터 했던 것 같네요...
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 다른 어르신분들깨 죄송한데... 늙은이죠 이제..
<oming> 홀... 엄청 어르신인..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어르신은 아니에요.  96년도 당시는 저도 고등학생이었거든요
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ...
<Work^Seony> 고3이었네요 그러고보니...
<oming> 저는 08년도부터 접속했던것 같아요.
<oming> 그때가 20살이네요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...  그때도 아얄씨에서 챗질하던 때라 닉이 눈에 많이 익었었어요
<oming> 예전에... 술마시고... 아얄씨에서 실수한적이 있어서 ㅜㅜ 그것때문에 익숙하신거 같아요....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> 어르신분들깨... 정말 죄송합니다.. ㅠㅠ 바보같이
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  저는 기억이 잘...
<Work^Seony> 사실, 한아얄씨에서는 눈팅만 하다보니 돌아가는 상황은 잘 몰라요...
<Work^Seony> 워낙 우분투 쪽 활동만 해오다보니 여기만 죽치고 챗하는 것도 있꼬..
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ..
<oming> 우분투 어떤쪽으로 하시는건지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Work^Seony> 우분투 모임 활동이요? 아니면 우분투를 사용하는 쪽이요?
<oming> 음~~  모든쪽으로???
<Work^Seony> pchero, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 우분투 모임 활동 쪽이라면... 작년까지는 공식 컨택터였구요,
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<oming> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> pchero, 결혼 준비는 잘 되시나요? ㅎㅎ
<pchero> ^^;;;
<Work^Seony> oming, 지금은 컨택터 짤리고 아얄씨 방장만 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 우왕 결혼....!!!
<oming> 컨텍터가 ... 모죠 ㅠㅠ?
<pchero> 여자친구가 많이 고생하고 있습니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ ^^;;
<Work^Seony> pchero, 그래도 외국이니까 혼수 때문에 파혼하실 일은 없겠네요
<Work^Seony> oming, 음... 그러니까, 우분투 로코 카운슬이랑 한국 로코팀 사이를 연결하는 정도?'
<oming> 와~~ 먼가 잘은 모르겠지만 멋있는 일 같습니다..
<Work^Seony> pchero, 제가 결혼할 때는  혼수로 파혼하는거 이해할 수 없다고 생각했었는데, 막상 해보니까 마음이 달라지긴 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> oming, 우분투는 국제적으로 체계가 갖춰진 커뮤니티가 있어요
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 멀리 있어도 한번씩 의견충돌이 있ㅇ더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 각 국가별로 LoCo라고 불리우는 커뮤니티가 있고,
<oming> 아~ 로고가 아니라 LoCo군요.
<Work^Seony> 그 국가 내에서도, 국가가 클 경우, 더 작은 단위의 커뮤니티가 있죠
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 아마 Local Community의 줄임말 같아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 지역모임 이라는 의미겠죠...
<oming> www.ubuntu.or.kr .............이였는데..
<oming> 접속이 안되네요..
<Work^Seony> https://www.ubuntu-kr.org/
<Work^Seony> 그리고 그 지역모임을 관장하는 위원회 (카운슬)가 있구요
<oming> 완전히 바뀐거 같네요...
<Work^Seony> 네 한 1년 된 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 음... 예전에는 강분도? 운영자님이 운영하시던것 같았는데...
<Work^Seony> 분도님은 그만두신지 오래됐죠
<oming> 아... 그렇군요.. 제가 접속한지 너무 오랜만이라...
<oming> 혹시 포럼쪽도 초기화 된건가요? 로그인이 안되는것 같아요...
<Work^Seony> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/
<oming> 음... 모징 :
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ... 내가 바본가.. 오류인가;; 로그인이 안되는것 같습니다..
<Work^Seony> 비밀번호가 틀린건 아니구요?
<oming> 비밀번호 찾기했는데... 그... 메일온 주소로 들어가 로그인해도 안맞는것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 포럼 메인화면에서 관리자한테 메일이나 메시지를 보내보세요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 통합작업하면서 주소 변경 때문에 오작동하는 경우가 있을 거에요
<oming> 움... 그런 경우도 있나보네요...
<oming> 음... ㅋㅋㅋ 다음에 여쭤봐야겠담...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 지금 시간대가... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 포럼에는 제가 권한이 없거든요
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ 네~
<oming> 움... 실례가 안되면 혹시 어떤 일을 하시는지 여쭤봐도 되겠습니까?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리자에요
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 서버가 우분투에요
<oming> 움~ 그게....... 어떤것인가욤?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리자라고 하면 쉽게 얘기해서 걍 서버관리자 라고 생각하시면 될 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 서버 관리 + 네트워크 관리가 가장 근접하네요
<oming> 음... 서버&네트워크
<Work^Seony> 제가 관리하는 서버는 몇대 안되서 그렇지, 보통 중견 규모 이상이면 수백대를 관리하게 되죠
<Work^Seony> 서비스에 장애가 나면 조사를 해서 다시 서비스를 돌아가게 하는 일을 한다거나,
<Work^Seony> 로그를 보고 이상한 점이 있는지도 보고 그렇죠..
<oming> 음~ 일단은 시스템의 모든것을 알아야.... 가능한 그런것인가봐요
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 네트워킹 지식을 더 많이 알아야 일이 수월합니다.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 서버 세팅하고 설정하고 설치하고 하는건 누구나 다 할 수 있거든요
<oming> 음..
<oming> 그런건가...요
<Work^Seony> 안해보면 모르지만, 해보면 쉬워요.  군대 같은거죠
<Work^Seony> 가기 전엔 무섭지만, 갔다오면 갔다와볼만 한 곳 같은...
<oming> 움....
<oming> 제가 지금이  딱 그런거 같아요.
<oming> 저도 이제 취업을 준비하니... 먼가 두려운것이 느껴저서..
<Work^Seony> 나이대가 딱 미래에 대해 심각하게 고민할 나이네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 네 ㅠㅠ... 이전에는 몰랐었는데.. 지금이 그래서 참.... 하하하;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 다들 그렇죠...  저는 나이 서른에 유학와서 35살 넘어서 대학 졸업했는데요
<Work^Seony> 집에 돈이 많아서 유학간 것도 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 유학가서 현지에서 알바하면서 학교 다녔어요
<Work^Seony> 걍 대학졸업장이 없다는게 창피해서 전문대 졸업장이라도 따고싶은데, 꼴에 국내 전문대는 싫으니까 외국 나가자 해서 간게 지금의 결과가 된 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ 멋진것 같아요. 저는~
<oming> 쉽사리 못하는 그런것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 지금 생각하면 쉽게 결정내리기 어려운 행동이긴 한데, 당시에는 걍 아무 생각없이 결정했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 가고싶어, 아몰랑 갈래 이 수준이었죠
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ 해보고 싶다.. 저는 소심해서 쉽게 결정을 못내릴것 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 다른 사람을 따라가는 것보다는,
<Work^Seony> 뭘 하고싶은지 목적이나 목표를 정하고, 그걸 따라가도록 해보세요
<oming> 음~ ㅎㅎ
<oming> 너무 그런말을 많이 들어서 솔직히 들어도 감흥이 없는... 그런것 같아요..
<Work^Seony> 전공이 뭐에요?
<oming> 지방대 컴퓨터공학과입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 컴공이면... 전산학과보단 수학 물리 때문에 좀 더 힘들겠네요
<Work^Seony> 컴공 쪽이 재미없으신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ... 재미보다는.. 더알고싶은?
<oming> .........는 아니구요 ㅠㅠ 열심히 하고싶죠 저는..
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 만지는 것보다 소프트웨어나 프로그래밍 쪽이 더 흥미가 간다면, 전산학과로 옮기시는 것도 나쁘지 않을 거 같아요
<oming> 움~ 일단 전산학과가 제가 있는 학교에는 없구.... 하핫 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 전산 없는 학교가 있을리가 있나요...
<oming> 저도 일단은 소프트웨어만 하는 것보다 하드웨어를 포함한게 재미있어서//
<oming> 그쪽으로 가고싶어욤 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다른 이름으로 된 과가 아닐까요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<oming> 학교가 안좋은가봐요 핫 ㅎㅎㅎ;;; 공부좀 했어야 하는데;;
<Work^Seony> 낮 시간에 오셨으면 여기 현업에 계신 쟁쟁한 분들 몇분 보셨을텐데 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ..
<oming> 너무 여쭤보면... 죄송해서 ~
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어때요 걍 묻는건데
<Work^Seony> 트롤짓 하는 것도 아니고
<oming> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어차피 문제 생길 정도면 제가 알아서 내보내드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 넹~
<oming> 움~ 저는 일단 자야될것 같아요...
<oming> 너무 늦은것 같아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 네 들어가세요
<oming> 넴~ 고생하세욤!!!! 오늘도 즐거운 대화 감사합니다!!
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글 테크니컬 리쿠르터들은 얼굴 보고 뽑는듯 외모가 출중하네요...
<samahui_x220FR> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_x220FR> 그렇게 일찍 나온것도 아닌데 캄캄하군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_x220FR> 눈이라도 내릴거 같은 기분이네요
<samahui_x220FR> 기분은 그런데... 오늘 오후부터 맑음인거보니 구름낀 날씨일 뿐이군요
<razGon_LeO660M> 오늘은 춥고 날씨가 맑답니다.
<Work^Seony> 진짜 겨울인가보네요
<razGon_LeO660M> 그리고 낮에는 날씨 풀린데요
<samahui_x220FR> 네
<razGon_LeO660M> 단 22일이 동지.
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 벌써 메리 크리스마스 외치고 다닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 아
<samahui_x220FR> 동지가 가깝군요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 크리스마스 ...
<razGon_LeO660M> 뭐 그런거죠.ㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 제 동생 생일이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 팥죽 먹어야 되는.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 크리스마스가 미국에서 조낸 큰 2대 명절 중 하나라... 다들 들뜨죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 크리스마스는 예수님께서 태어나신날.
<razGon_LeO660M> 제가 그리스도신자라.ㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 동생 태어난날이예요
<samahui_x220FR> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이 시기에는 한 낮에 쇼핑몰 나가도 차들이 빽빽해요
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_LeO660M> 정말 싫음...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_x220FR> 어릴때부터 동생 생일로만 지내서 동생 생일! 끝! 입니다
<razGon_LeO660M> 남들 나갓으니 나도 나가야 된다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_x220FR> 고로 연애를 할때도 지금도 크리스마스라고 뭐 챙겨주지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 마눌님의 그런거 조심해야함..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660M> 쩝.
<razGon_LeO660M> 이번도 무슨 사단이 나려는지
<samahui_x220FR> 동생생일 챙겨주는 척 그렇게 넘어가고 동생에게는 선물하나로 마무리했었죠
<samahui_x220FR> 하지만... 이제 애들이 생겨서 아그들 챙겨야 겠고... 그러다보면 아내도 챙겨야 될듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 크리스마스에 쇼핑몰 빡빡하다는 이야기를 들으니 sold out 이라는 아놀드 형님 영화가 생각나는군요
<samahui_x220FR> 아들 장난감을 사기위한 사투를 그린 영화였죠
<Work^Seony> 쇼핑전쟁 영화군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 장난감 하나때문에 부모들이 사투를 벌이죠
<samahui_x220FR> 그러다 아놀드 슈왈츠제네거가 그 케릭터 분장으로 퍼레이드까지 가게되는 그런 얼토당토않은 내용이였던거 같은데... 잘 기억이 안나는거 보면... 재미없었을지도...
<samahui_x220FR> 아니면 재미있었으나 보기에는 너무 컸을때 나온 걸지도 모르겠지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐든 당시에 보면 다 재밌죠
<razGon_LeO660M> 재미있었어요.
<razGon_LeO660M> 나름.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 군대서 먹던 뽀글이 제대하고 먹으니까 못먹을 음식이더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660M> 솔드아웃. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 96년에 나왔던 영화군요
<samahui_x220FR> 그럼 막둥이 땜시 봤겠네요 ;;
<razGon_LeO660M> 근데 아놀드 나올만한 영화는 아니였죠.
<razGon_LeO660M> 역시나 에피소드7 스타워즈이야기의 서막만.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 반지의 제왕스타일.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 군대에서 먹던 뽀글이는 비슷한 상황에서 먹으면 맛낭 ㅛ
<samahui_x220FR> 고로 군대를 다시 가서 먹는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660M> 요즘은 배경 설명 편.
<razGon_LeO660M> 스토리편.
<razGon_LeO660M> 클라이막스편.
<razGon_LeO660M> 결국은 3편만 마지막으로 보면 되는.ㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 보셨어요?
<razGon_LeO660M> 아니 평이 별루던데요.
<samahui_x220FR> 전 보러 가야 되는데 시간이 없어서 일요일 예매했어요
<razGon_LeO660M> 반지의 제왕 에픽1과 비슷한 느낌이라던데요
<samahui_x220FR> 그게 기대하고 보면 별루고 그냥 스타워즈 좋아하면 훌륭하다더군요
<Work^Seony> 스타워즈 어디선가 본건데 평이 괜찮다고 하는거 같던데요
<razGon_LeO660M> 내일 보려고 햇는데.
<razGon_LeO660M> 소소.
<razGon_LeO660M> 그러나 오마주를 너무 우려먹었다고.
<razGon_LeO660M> 스타워즈가의 스타워즈 아들.
<razGon_LeO660M> 이런식이죠. 그냥 무난한 편..
<Work^Seony> 저는 보고싶어도 와이프가 싫어할 거 같아서...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 혼자 보던가 해야할 거 같아요
<samahui_x220FR> 저도 와이프 같이 보자고 어제 회사 사람들 단체로 보는거 포기 하고 갔더니... 아글씨 혼자보래요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 그래서 따로 예매했죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 그것도 모르는 사람들과 봅니다
<samahui_x220FR> 요즘은 핸드폰 앱이 좋은게 많아요. 영화볼 사람 찾으면 그런 모임이 뜨더라고요 그래서 쬐매~ 젊은 애들과 보게 되었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 모르는 사람이랑 보면 더 그렇지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 걍 혼자보는게 나을 것 같기도 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 그게 예매 때문에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하나는 예매가 안되요?
<samahui_x220FR> 아니요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 왜요?
<samahui_x220FR> 맞는 시간에 알맞은 위치의 극장을 봤더니 표가 없어서
<samahui_x220FR> 일요일이라도 농구하고 가려면 시간이 애매하고 너무 늦으면 애기들땜시 아내에게 혼나고... 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아~
<samahui_x220FR> 근데 그 표를 그 모임애들이 예약했더군요
<Work^Seony> 걍 각자의 사정 때문에 그런게 생긴거군요...
<samahui_x220FR> 거기다 첨 만나는 사람들인지라 편안하게 볼 수 있지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_x220FR> 아는 사람들이면 옆에서 떠들고 말걸고 그럴 수 있지만 모르니 그럴 필요나 상황이 없을거 같아서 좋고... 혼자가는것보다 덜 눈치보이고 ... 이래저래 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 으... 제 상식선에서는 더 불편할 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국을 너무 오래 떠나있었나...
<Work^Seony> 그러고보면 저도 참 많이 로컬라이징 됐네요..
<samahui_x220FR> 뭐 아무튼 스타워즈를 볼 수 있다는 사실이 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어제 스타워즈 깨어난 덕심 이라는 패러디 영상 봤는데 웃기더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 저도 봤어요 그거 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 과도한 설정이겠지만 잼있더군요
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보니까, 조지루카스가 이번 스타워즈 맘에 들었다고 했다네요
<samahui_x220FR> 괜찮은가보군요
<Work^Seony> 너무 큰 기대는 하지말래요
<samahui_x220FR> 전 다 떠나서 루카츠가 직접 만든게 아니라 낚시왕이 만들어서 걱정했어요
<samahui_x220FR> 스타트랙 비기닝 정도로 만들었을까봐요...
<samahui_x220FR> 시작에 맞을지 몰라도 영화 자체는 별로자나요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<samahui_x220FR> 하지만 스타트랙 다크니스를 보면 또 기대도 되고
<samahui_x220FR> 아무튼 낚시 왕인지라 ... 이래저래 좀 걱정되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 그양반 영화들은 준수한 편이지 않나요?
<samahui_x220FR> 영화야 재미있는게 훨 많죠
<samahui_x220FR> 낚시 영화 몇개 빼고요
<samahui_x220FR> 뭐 최근건 다 괜찮긴 하네요
<samahui_x220FR> 슈퍼8부터 미션, 스타트랙 등등등
<Work^Seony> 스타워즈 1,2편보다는 훨씬 낫다고 하네요
<samahui_x220FR> 아무튼 보고 말해야지 안본사람이 말해봐야 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 원 4,5 편아닌 에피소드1,2 말씀이죠? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 그럼 볼만하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 스타워즈는 솔직히 팬이지만 눈요기죠... 그것에서 뭔가 뜻깊게 볼 영화는 아니자나요
<Work^Seony> 네 에피1,2
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로 화질 수준에 재미가 비례하는 성격이라...  오리지날보다 에피소드가 더 재밌었어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 그 시대 기준으로 스타워즈 오리지날도 뛰어났겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  당시에는 뛰어난 수준이라고 하더라구요
<samahui_x220FR> 상상도 못했던걸 스크린에 만들어낸 거니까요
<samahui_x220FR> 미니어쳐로 대부분 처리했다는걸 보고 놀랐었죠
<Work^Seony> 울나라가 굉장히 빨리 개봉하는 편인가보네요
<samahui_x220FR> 데스스타나 x윙... 타이 파이터... 다 줄매달거나 작대기에 달고 구현했었죠
<samahui_x220FR> 우리나라 언제나 빨리 개봉해요
<Work^Seony> 예전에, 울나라 인터넷 속도 때문에 빨리 개봉한다는 속설이 있었는데 진짜 맞는건지 궁금하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_x220FR> 우선 아시아 시장에서의 성공 가능성을 예상해 볼 수 있는 모델이 되는나라고 비교적 영화 수요도 많고... 무엇보다 복제당한거 인터넷으로 후다닥 퍼지는 곳이라... 먼제 상영해버리죠
<samahui_x220FR> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ 외국에서 캠버젼이나 마스터태입 유출되서 돌아다니는 립버젼을 좋은 인터넷 인프라로 순식간에 퍼트려 버리는 나라인지라... 다른곳에서 영상 빠져나가면 국내는 이미 다 봤다! 라는 결과가 도출되자나요
<samahui_x220FR> 그래서 일찍 개봉해서 그걸 최소화 시키는거죠
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 위에 말했지만 영화 수요도 인구대비 많은편이고... 한국에서 성공한 영화면 다른 아시아 시장(일본 중국) 등에서 성공한다는 소리가 있죠
<samahui_x220FR> 아내가 영화 관계자 인지라 확실합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 진격의 거인 실사영화편을 봤는데, 세상에나 이렇게 재미없는 영화는 처음 보네요
<Work^Seony> 보다가 하도 재미없어서 꺼버렸어요
<samahui_x220FR> 아내 님이가 기분이 좋으면 시사회표 잘구해주죠
<Work^Seony> 그런 면에서 아시아 권에서만큼은 아직 울나라가 영화는 좀 강한 것 같아요
<samahui_x220FR> 진격의 거인 실사판을 보셨어요? 전 그런거 기대도 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스타워즈 짧은 소감이라네요 http://dvdprime.donga.com/g5/bbs/board.php?bo_table=movie&wr_id=1121624&sca=starwars
<samahui_x220FR> 하지만 돈! 위주의 시스탬과 대형 배급사들 횡포로 작품성이 있는 영화나 다체로운 영화를 접할 기회는 관객들에세 없죠
<samahui_x220FR> 그러고보니... 루카스 디지니인가로 넘어갔죠?
<samahui_x220FR> 루카스 로고가 빠졌군요.. 그리운 로고 인디
<samahui_x220FR> 외근나가야되서 일찍 나왔는디... 나가기 싫어요
<samahui_x220FR> 너무 추워요  ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 불금입니다.^^
<samahui_x220FR> ì·»
<samahui_x220FR> 불금이지만 외근나갑니다 갔다가 과연 불금을 즐길 시간이 생길지... ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저런~ 저도 2년째 금주입니다.ㅠㅠ 이제 아무도 절 찾지 않아요.
<samahui_x220FR> 전 오늘 저녁에 볼링치러 갈껀디... 과연 갈 수 있을지 ... ㅜㅜ 후딱가서 일 후딱하고 튀어야 겠네요
<samahui_x220FR> 즐거운 불금들 보내세요~~~
<samahui_x220FR> lexlove: 찾지 않으면 먼저 찾으세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_x220FR> 그럼 댕기올께요~ 나중에 뵈요~
<lexlove> samahui_x220FR, 다녀오세요~
<razGon_LeO660M> 추운날씨 감기 조심하시구요
<Work^Seony> 잠시 직원이 찾아와서...
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌 9. 도날드 트럼프가 공화당 대선후보가 되고 민주당에는 클린턴이 나올 경우 민주당이 무조건 승리한다는 여론조사는 꾸준히 있었지요. 지금 트럼프때문에 똥줄이 타는건 사실 공화당과 상류층 지지자들입니다. 괜히 수꼴지지자 만들었다가 피똥싸고 있지요.
<razGon_LeO660M> ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-18
<JasonJang> 불(편한) 금(요일)
<JasonJang> 불(쌍한) 금(요일)
<JasonJang> 불(쾌한) 금(요일)
<autowiz> 불(량한)금(수저)
<JasonJang> ㅋ 좀 더 적합하다?
<Work^Seony> 혹시 한국에 LDAP 기술서적 출간되어있나요?
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 있는거 하나 읽는데 너무 두꺼워서 다 읽으려면 몇달 걸릴 거 같네요
<JasonJang> win2000 서버 나왔을 때, 삼각형 출판사의 (각 베게만한)  3권짜리 책이 있었는데...
<JasonJang> 역시 두꺼워요. 저는 읽다가 무거워서 버렸어요.  갖고 있기도 부담시려~
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그래도 버리시기는 아깝네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 있긴 있지만, 역시 두껍다는...
<Work^Seony> 프로토콜 관련 서적이면, 어차피 프로토콜이 변하는 일은 쉽지않아서 갖고있어도 괜찮을 거 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> 할 수 없이 걍 읽는 수밖에 없겠네요
<JasonJang> 기억이 불현듯 살아남? 벤~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네
<JasonJang> 우휴~ 딱한 호영이~
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한 반나절을 들락날락 메시지를 뿌려서요...
<JasonJang> 봤죠~
<Work^Seony> 사실 밴을 걸었던건 아니고 킥을 걸었었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 명령어가 밴이나 킥이나 똑같나봐요
<JasonJang> 사실 다르게 동작하기는 하는데...
<autowiz> 다르긴 할텐데요 ... 찬섭 명령어가 양쪽을 같이 거는건지
<Work^Seony> 챈섭 도움말을 보니까, unban은 있는데 ban이라는 명령어는 없네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> UPS는 평소에 어떻게 점검해야 불나는걸 예방할 수 있는 거에요?
<JasonJang> 일반 육안검사=베터리 누액, 베터리 팽창, 주변 먼지, 접촉 단자 부위 노출 절연처리, 발열 감지       전기적 검사로는 과전류,  정격용량에 맞는 전선과 차단기 사용여부 확인  쯤
<Work^Seony> 아... 생각보다 단순한 사항들이 너무 많은데 그걸 제가 다 지나치고 있었네요...
<Work^Seony> 저도 내일 ups 좀 점검해야겠네요
<JasonJang> 몇대나 되요? <-- 중요한 질문은 아니고
<Work^Seony> 한 대에요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 헐~  장비마다 check list 를 만들어서 매달아 놓으면 좋긴하죠
<Work^Seony> 랙마운트에 들어가는 1차 ups는 2대 있고, 여기서는 3-phase라고 부르는 대형 ups 한대 있구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 1차 ups는 랙마운트용이라 내부상태 확인이 안된다는 문제가 있긴 하네요...
<HolyKnight> 부트로더 보안 취약점 발견되었네유
<HolyKnight> Grub2네유
<autowiz> 오랜 고민의 시간 끝에 게임용 그래픽 카드를 구매했습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 거금 5만원을 주고 gtx 560 을 사들였습니다.^_^    오늘은 불금이 될거 같습니다. ^^
<JasonJang> Holy Knight: 저 오랜만에 "헐~"
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 한참 철지난 상품 아녀요?
<lexlove> 제 컴터는 gtx 750ti 에요. 그걸로 가끔 디아블로2 합니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 철지났으니 5만원 밖에 안하지요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 970임당
<HolyKnight> 40만원대일때 샀지유
<lexlove> HolyKnight, 와~ 저는 16만원 주고 샀어요.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<autowiz> 홀리찡 부럽 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<lexlove> HolyKnight, 저도 부럽~~~~
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 웹호스티
<HolyKnight> A2hosting
<HolyKnight> 존나유?
<lexlove> 책 주문해놨는데 왜 안올까요? 역시 택배는 기다리는 맛~~
<samahui_x220FR> 시간 맞춰 오면 택배가 아니죠 ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_x220FR> 불금들 즐겁게 보내세요~
<samahui_x220FR> 전 또 일찍 나갑니다 흐흐 볼링치러 갈랍니다~
<samahui_x220FR> 볼링치고 치맥~
<samahui_x220FR> 그리고 배에 기름기가 +1 되었습니다
<samahui_x220FR> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_x220FR> 도망갑니다~ 나중에 뵈요 ~
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 마체스티 블루투스 키보드 질렀어요...
<bluedusk> 좋긴 좋네요..
<bluedusk> 근데 키보드 많이 안치는데..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 18마넌 짜리 키보드라니..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 헉;;;; 18만원짤 키보드.....
<samahui_tp> 가기 전에 충격드리면 제 키보드는 해피해킹2와 리얼포스 그리고 FC660
<samahui_tp> c 조합입니다
<samahui_tp> 두개는 35만냥 한개는 19만냥 이였죠
<samahui_tp> 지금은 환율땜시 더 싸지 않을까 합니다만... 쓰다보니 거의 FC660C만 쓰게되네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 해피에 먼지가 쌓여갑니다
<samahui_tp> 그럼 전 정말 도망가겠습니다 . 즐거운 불금!~ 보내세요~
<lexlove> 와~~~~~~ 다들 헉소리나는 키보드를 쓰시는군요.
<lexlove> 책 도착!! 주말엔 독서를 해야겠어요.^^
<JasonJang> 대다난 염장질이다~ ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 트윗: 1. 신용이든 체크카드든 뒷면에 받자마자 반드시 서명을 하고 휴대폰으로 카드 뒷면을 꼭 찍어 둡니다. 분실신고는 당연히 하겠지만 카드 분실 이후에 누가 카드로 결제했다면 서명유무에 따라 책임소재의 비율이 달라져서 반드시 사진을 찍어둡니다.
<lexlove> 아....
<lexlove> 제 싸인은 너무 단순해서 남들이 막 따라하든데 바꿔야 할가봐요.ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=humor&no=260243
<lexlove> 재미있네요.^^ 발상이 기발해요.
<angrystar> ...
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<angrystar> systemd의 군국주의 망상 이대로 두고볼 수 없습니다..
<angrystar> 일본을 언급하지 않았을뿐...
<angrystar> systemd = 일본왜곡 역사교과서...ㅡㅡ;
<angrystar> 다른점이라면....데비안 페도라 우분투 등 리눅스 배포본들이.. 리눅스계의 극우기술인 systemd을 채용했다는점에서 무서움을 금할 수 없습니다..
<angrystar> systemd 채택, 캐노니컬 제정신인가?..라고 묻고 싶네요...
<autowiz_> systemd 가 극우라는건 왜 인가요?
<angrystar> systemd개발자가 리눅스 커뮤니티을 비방했기 때문에요..
<angrystar> 또 바이너리 로그 파일이 리눅스에는 맞지 않고 않고요...
<angrystar> 한마디로 리눅스의 사상을.. systemd가 훼손했다고 봐야죠..
<angrystar> 다시 말해 systemd는 야스쿠니, 일본, 군국주의을 언급하지 않았을 뿐 완전 극우 기술이므로 수많은 리눅서 사이에서 퇴출 대상으로 찍혔죠...
<angrystar> 일본에서 극우미디어가 득세하더니...에효..
<Seony> 극우기술이라니 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어디가면 관련된 자료를 볼 수 있나요?
<angrystar> 네이버에서 systemd 검색해봐여..
<angrystar> 뉴스란에서 systemd논란도 볼 수 있어요..
<angrystar> http://news.zum.com/articles/18613234 <-여기로..
<Seony> 아... 걍 논란이 있다는 정도야 뭐 다들 아는 사실인데, 안에서 싸움난 걸로 극우니 사상이니 하시니까 신선하군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제게는 좀 어려운 이야기네요.
<Seony> ipeter: 뭐 별거 아니에요.  centos 써보셨어요?
<angrystar> 사실 극우라는 건... 일본한테만 해당되는건 아닙니다.. ICT계에서도 볼 수 있는데.. 그 중에서 윈도우는 극우에 속하죠..
<ipeter> 안써봤습니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 센트오에스 설치되어 있는 서버는 주위에 몇대 있어요.
<Seony> ipeter: 보통 리눅스들 부팅할 때 보면 뭔가 하나하나 차례차례 나오면서 ok 뜨고 다음줄 나오고 ok 뜨고 해요.  그게, 하나 실행하고 끝날 때까지 기다리고 하는 식인데요
<ipeter> 네 맞습니다. 집에 우분투 서버 그렇게되요..ㅠ
<Seony> 요즘처럼 컴퓨터 성능이 좋은 시절에, 서비스 하나 실행될 때까지 기다렸다가 또 하나 실행하고 하는게 너무 성능 낭비라고 생각해서
<Seony> 서비스들을 한 번에 동시에 읽어들이는 방식을 제안한게 systemd라고 이해하시면 되요
<Seony> 근데 이게 좀 문제가 단순하지 않아서, 리눅스 쪽 주요 세력들간에 난리에요
<ipeter> 문제가 단순하지 않다는게, 기술적인 문제를 의미하시나요
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 아니면 세력들간의 문제를 의미하나요?
<Seony> 기술적인 부분이랑 이념적인 부분 둘다 문제인거 같아요
<Seony> 일단 systemd를 실험적으로 사용하고 있는 배포판들의 성능이 아주 불안해요
<Seony> 실제 프로덕션용으로 쓸 서버를 systemd로 쓰겠다는 관리자는 이미 뭔가 문제가 있는 사람일지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 뭐 극우니 뭐니 하면서 우리편 아니면 다 니편 하는 식보다야...
<Seony> 다양성을 존중하는게 리눅스의 이념 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 아무리 다양성을 반영해야 한다고 하나... 자신이 속한 나라의 정서을 감안해야 하듯이.. 리눅서가 쓰는 리눅스에도 정서라는게 있어요..
<angrystar> 그걸 씹어먹으면서까지 무조건 받아들이는건 사대주의과 다를 바 없어요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요?  저도 리눅스 오래 썼는데, 쓰다보니 걍 그런 정서는 좀 없어지더라구요...
<angrystar> 일본 우익 미디어물 보시고 그런말 나올까요??
<angrystar> 그것들은 일본내에선 최고(?)라고 평가하는데..헐..
<angrystar> 우리가 보기엔 그게 아닙니다..
<Seony> 뭐, 일단 제 사고방식 선에서는 공감이 잘 안가네요
<angrystar> systemd가 분명 성능면에서 좋을지 몰라도.. 어쨌든 우익은 우익입니다..
<angrystar> 잘 생각해 보세요..
<Seony> 저도 systemd 끔찍히 싫어하는 사람인데요, 그걸로 우익이니 좌익이니하는게 좀 공감은 안가네요
<angrystar> 사실 전 그딴 기술을 비유했는데...'우익'이라고 밖에 딱히 어울리는 단어가 없네요..
<angrystar> 죄송해요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 뭐 죄송하실 건 없어요
<Seony> 걍 생각을 말씀하시는 건데...
<Seony> 저한테 인셉션 시도하시는 것도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<angrystar> 이대로 가다간 FreeBSD도 우경화(???)되는건 아닌지..[퍽]
<Seony> 전 솔직히 systemd보다는, 캐노니컬 망할까봐 그게 더 걱정되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 캐노니컬이 우분투폰을 성공적으로 런칭했어야 좀 괜찮아졌을텐데, 그거 실패하고나서 오픈스택 쪽으로 눈을 돌렸는데 영 시덥지않거든요
<Seony> 우분투 배포판 끊기면 씨앙 우리 사무실 오픈스택은 앞으로 곤란한 처지에...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<angrystar> 국산리눅스 폭망에 이어 우분투 폭망..헐..
<ipeter> 우분투에서도 시스템엠디를 쓸수는 없는건가요?
<ipeter> 제가 너무 모르고 하는 소리인가요?
<Seony> 쓸 수 있어요
<Seony> 기본 제공은 아니구요, 수동으로 설치해서 세팅하면 쓸 수 있습니다
<Seony> 그러고보니 저희 기술지원해주는 업체들은 대부분 레드햇 계열을 주력으로 미는데군요...
<angrystar> 국산게임...리눅스에도 신경써야 합니다..
<angrystar> 왜냐하면.. 게임은 리눅스에서도 돌아가기 때문입니다..스팀계열 게임이 대표적이죠..
<Seony> 네 그 스팀OS인가 하는거...
<angrystar> 네..
<angrystar> 플스4 리눅스판 이에요..
<angrystar> 피씨에도 스팀OS깔 수 있어요..
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘보내세요.^^
<Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz_> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<autowiz_> 아악 늦었네요
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony>  국산게임들은 지금 리눅스는 커녕 전세계 게임수준에서도 팍팍 뒤쳐지고 있죠...
<Seony> 뭐 mmorpg 재밌다는 분들한테는 할 말이 없긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 아무리 게임중독법 등 악재가 사라졌다지만 여전히 문제많은 국산게임..
<autowiz_> 유불
<angrystar> 현질 유도하지 않나.. 커뮤니티 불화에 업뎃지연...
<Seony> 예전에 루리웹에서도 실제 개발자가 글 올려서 되게 화제인 적도 있었지만, 결국 국내게임사들은 걍 단기간에 최대한 수입 뽑아낼 수 있는 그런 것만 원한다는게 밝혀졌죠
<angrystar> 에효...
<Seony> 더군다나, 그 개발자 반응이 더 재밌었는데요, "국산게임 하기싫으면 니들은 하지마라.  니들 말고도 할 사람 많다"는 식이었던 걸로 기억해요
<angrystar> 쩐이 급한 한국게임..
<autowiz_> 진득한 스토리나 , 신선한 아이디어를 찾아보기가 힘들지요
<angrystar> 이러니 게이머들은 일본게임,서양게임으로 가는게 현실이죠,..
<angrystar> 이는 일본 애니도 마찬가지...
<angrystar> 물론 한국애니도 마찬가지이지만요...
<Seony> 예전에 네오위즈 게임사업부 서버 프로그래머 한 명이랑 얘길 해봤는데, 게임을 개발한다기보단 걍 어떤 동작만 제대로 하는 소프트웨어를 개발한다는 느낌이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<angrystar> 다만 한국애니의 경우 희망의 물결이..
<angrystar> 결국 국산게임이 최고가 되기 위해서는 괴작이라도 만들어야 합니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아오 맥프로 또 다운...
<JasonJang> 어쩌다가.....??
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래픽 칩셋 이슈가 좀 있었어요.  애플에서도 인정하는거라 교체를 해줬고든요
<JasonJang> 예에~
<Seony> 예전에는 다운될 때 로그가 남았는데, 교체 후에는 다운이 거의 안되지만 로그가 안남아요...
<Seony> 일단 다운이 거의 안되기 때문에 공통점을 찾고있는데, 전부 다 크롬 때문이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 당분간 크롬은 쓰지말아봐야겠네요
<angrystar> 파포까세요..
<angrystar> Firefox깔고 손보면 되요..
<Seony> 안그래도 사무실에서 쓰는 리눅스 머신에 파폭만 쓰려고 한참 노력했는데요, 업타임이 20일 넘어가면 파폭이 거의 맛이 가버리더라구요
<angrystar> 그럼 오페라도 있습니다.. 한번 써보세요..
<angrystar> 사파리도 있어요..
<Seony> 사실 사무실 리눅스랑 집 맥이랑 웹브라우저를 하나로 통일하고 싶었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 북마크 땜시...
<angrystar> 북마크 가져오기 기능 있는데요..
<Seony> 그렇긴한데, 퇴근하고 집에 올 때마다 매번 가져올 순 없어서요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 얼떨결에 kubernetes  까지 하고 있지만 하나도 모르는...
<Seony> 뭔가하고 찾아보니 빌드서버 가상화인가보네요
<Seony> 또 다운된 걸로 봐서는 크롬은 아니군요...
<bluedusk> 전 먼저 들어가보겠습니다. 다들 즐거운 주말 보내세요
<autowiz_> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<HolyKnight>  ㅂㅂ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3941418
<HolyKnight> 일어나섰심미까
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 이제
<HolyKnight> 자야겠심미다 위쳐3 롤 좀 했더니   슬슬 졸립네유
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 지금 피의 남작 퀘중임미다
<Work^Seony> 드디어 하시는군요
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 유저들이, 사이드퀘 중 최고로 치는 퀘죠
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<autowiz_> 하드웨어 문제인지 , 소프트웨어 문제인지
<autowiz_> 사용자 문제인지
<autowiz_> 중고 그래픽카드가 3D  랜더링만 하면 몇초있다가 재부팅되거나
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈가 죽어버리네요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우면... 포맷해봐야 알죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그래서 추가로 설치하고 테스트 중입니다. 아 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> auto wiz_:  나도 비슷한 경험 있는데, 내 경우는 발열문제였어요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-19
 * vogo slaps Work^Seony around a bit with a large fishbot
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3949785&cpage=4
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 바람의 검심 애니메이션 극장판 갖고계신 분 있을까요?
<HolyKnight> 토렝 ㄱㄱ
<ircCloud^Seony> 토렝 아직도 유지될까 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 조개구이를 먹고왔더니 뱃속에서 조개들이 조개조개 그러네요..
<Seony> 채팅클라이언트를 weechat으로 바꿨는데 꽤 괜찮네요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_> 오랫만에 된장질 하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 커피숍에와서
<ipeter_> 커피 한잔과 놋북으로 열심히 된장질하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 모두들 편안한 토요일 보내고 계신가요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요 써니님.
<ipeter_> =)
<Seony> 커피숍에서 맥북 하고있는게 다들 사람들이 하고싶어하는 일이라는 얘길 들은거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 저는 맥북이 아니예요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 헤비급 hp 2.6키로그램 노트북입니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 지금 학생할인 받으면 152만원(맥북에어 13인치 램 8기가)
<ipeter_> 그냥 hp 피씨 (맥북에어급 256, 8램) 110만원 (물론 free os)
<ipeter_> 이거 당연히 후자 가야하는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북프로로 개발하기 좀 그럴거 같은데요
<ipeter_> 회사에서 맥미니 쓰고 있긴한데, 맥os가 좋은것도 있는데
<ipeter_> 40만원 차이라고는 생각하지 않아요..
<ipeter_> 진짜 저 pc에다가 우분투 깔았는게 정답이네요.
<ipeter_> 40만원의 가격차에 대해서는 어떻게 생각하세요?
<ipeter_> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?query=hp%20envy%2013&cat_id=50000151&nv_mid=9034740697&frm=NVSCPRO
<Seony> 40만원에서 딱 끝나면 괜찮은데요, 맥북 사시면 추가로 돈이 계속 들어갈 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 제가 생각하는 hp모델은 저놈이거든요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아이고 커피샵에서 빵터지네요.
<ipeter_> 또 뭐가 들까요?
<ipeter_> 맥에어도 13인치는 1.3키로 나오던데요.
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 사양은 둘이 거의 비슷한가요?
<Seony> 참 근데, 맥 불편해하시지 않나요?
<ipeter_> 지금 견적 맞춰봤거든요. 맥에어 13인치(256g, 8ram) 학생할인 152만원 vs hp notebook (8ram 256g) 같아요.
<Seony> 운영체제 왔다갔다하는데 적응하기 어려우시면 아예 고려하지 마세요
<ipeter_> 아..맥 쓰다보니 이제 우분투 현 제 놋북에서 맥 단축키 누르고 앉았네요.
<ipeter_> 쓰다보니 os는 솔직히 맥, 우분투, ms 다 도찐개찐인거 같아요.
<Seony> 그거야 뭐 그렇게 쓰는 사람들 중 안그러는 사람은 없을거구요..
<Seony> 네 쓰다보면 os는 다 그게 그거에요
<ipeter_> 아이폰쓰다보니 문자 맥에서 보내는게 좋긴 좋은데
<ipeter_> 그거 빼고는 아이폰 아이패드 끼면 아이튠즈 뜨는것도 똑같구요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 저거 그냥 뱅앤올룹슨 스피커 달고 나온듯해요.
<Seony> 미션컨트롤이라던지, 파일볼트2 등등 맥 전용 기능들을 잘 애용하는 편이시라면 맥을 추천해드릴 수 있는데, 왔다갔따하면서 생기는 해깔림 때문에 스트레스를 받을 정도면 안하시는게 나아요
<ipeter_> 뱅앤올룹슨 스피커만 저 놋북가격인게 수두룩한데 저기 들어간 스피커 그냥 상표값만 몇만원주고 일반 스피커 달았을듯 해요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 미션컨트롤...그냥 별거 없지 않나요?
<ipeter_> f3키 누르면 샤샤샥 지금 진행중인 프로세스들 화면에 쫙 펼쳐지는거...
<Seony> 그 자체야 별거 없는데, 화면 작은 놋북에서 활용 잘하시는 분들 많거든요
<ipeter_> 그걸로 알고 있어요...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 화면 갈라쓰는건 참 좋은것 같아요.
<Seony> 활용 잘하시는 분들이 많거든요..
<ipeter_> 네...
<ipeter_> 13인치는 되어야할듯해요.
<ipeter_> 11인치 놋북 샀었는데 해상도가 떨어지긴 했었지만
<ipeter_> 답답한 경우가 많았거든요.
<Seony> 그렇긴하죠
<ipeter_> 요즘 몽고디비 스터디 하는데 2.6키로 이 놋북 들고 갔다오면
<ipeter_> 허리가 끊어지게 아파요
<ipeter_> 엉엉엉
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴만하겠네요
<ipeter_> 1.34키로 13인치 맥북에어 저 hp 1.27키로 비슷하네요.
<ipeter_> 와..
<ipeter_> 요즘은 하드웨어 정말 다들 잘 만드네요.
<ipeter_> 지금 지름신이 올까 말까 마구 왔다갔다 하네요.
<ipeter_> 근데 이거 램16에 i7이라서 정말 성능이 깡패인데 저놈으로 갈아타면 또 성능때문에 징징대는거 아닌지 싶네요.
<Seony> 분명 그러실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 이거 매주 스터디 한번 갔다올때마다 쇼핑몰가서 가벼운 놋북 찾으니 참 그래요...ㅠ
<Seony> 물건을 사기전까지 끝나지 않겠네요
<ipeter_> 그렇다고 저 놋북사고 이놈을 서버로 돌리기엔 뭐 제가 사업하는것도 아니고...너무 아깝죠..ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 그러게요.
<ipeter_> 아휴...진즉 그냥 가벼운놈을 살걸 그랬나봐요.
<Seony> 언제 사신건데요?
<ipeter_> 3년되었습니다.
<ipeter_> 내년 5월이면 3년되요.
<Seony> 그럼 중고로 팔고 새걸 장만하심이...
<ipeter_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1912987
<ipeter_> 헐.
<ipeter_> 그럴까요?
<ipeter_> 놋북을 중고로 판다는걸 한번도 해본적이 없어요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 처음이 어렵지 몇번 하다보면 익숙해집니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 저 집에가서 다시 접속할께요-
<Seony> 넵
<ipeter_> Work^Seony:
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 다시 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> ?
<ipeter_> 모두들 잘 계신가요?
<ipeter_> 진짜 공인인증서 발급받는데 욕나오네요.
<ipeter_> 진짜 시스템 개같이도 만드네요.
<sungyo> http://www.cnet.com/products/sony-vaio-duo-11/
<sungyo> 국내에서 리퍼비시로 한장 주고 사서 우분투를 올려 쓰고 있어요.
<sungyo> 처음엔 몰라서 64비트 올렸다가..계속 시피유쪽에서 에러가 났었는데 32비트로 다시 올리고 난 뒤에는 더이상 없더라구요.
<sungyo> 작은 크기에 울트라북이라 롤도 재법 돌아가구요.
<sungyo> 터치되고 스타일러스팬으로 손메모 해서 쓸 수도 있구요.
<sungyo> 타자감도 조금 시간이 지나면 손에 길이 드는 편인데, 나쁘지는 않은 편이에요.
<sungyo> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1790574&keyword=duo+11
<ipeter_> 오오!
<ipeter_> 좋으네요.
<ipeter_> 휴. 공인이증서 처리 다 했습니다.
<ipeter_> 힘드네요.
<ipeter_> 제가 좀 고정관념에 갇혀 살아서인지
<ipeter_> 전형적인 노트북 형태가 아니면 좀 안끌리네요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 모두들 놋북을 두개정도 가지고 계신가요?
<sungyo> 2004년식과 2015년식이요.
<sungyo>  duo11.. 생긴건 좀 그런데, 학교에서는 수업할 때 책상위에 착 올라간다고 부러워하더라구요.
<ipeter_> 아...네.
<ipeter_> 탐나는 제품이긴 합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 요즘은 너무 예쁜것들이 많이 나와요.
<HolyKnight> http://m.segye.com/content/html/2015/12/18/20151218002690.html
<ipeter_> 윈도우10 가격이 비싸면
<ipeter_> 그냥 우분투 설치해서 쓰는게 맞을까요.
<ipeter_> 아..윈도우가 좋긴 좋네요.
<woodong50> 안녕하세요
<woodong50> 제가 리눅그에서 c언어 소켓 프로그램 및 파이썬 네트워크 패킷 제어 프로그램 공부할려고합니다
<woodong50> 1년째 헤매고있는데
<woodong50> 공부하는 순서가 따로있는지
<woodong50> 진도가 안나가네요
<woodong50> 책 추천이나 노하우좀 공유해주심 감사합니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕히세요~
<PotatoGim> 노트북 이야기가 나오면 저는 시무룩...
<PotatoGim> http://www.noteforum.co.kr/main_right_view.htm?c=&nm=1748
<PotatoGim> 집에서 데탑 대용으로 쓰고 있습다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 배터리도 불량이리 어댑터 꽂아서...
<ahoops> (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-12-20
<ipeter_> 포테토님.
<ipeter_> 어제 제가 잠들어서 못봤네요.
<ipeter_> 포테토님은 놋북 바꾸실 생각 없으신가요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^ 잘 귀가셨?
<JasonJang> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Mfh8W10F/20151219202305844.jpg
<JasonJang> 이케 올려도 되려나? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 남자만 득실득실 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 역시 남자들만 많아
<bluedusk> 안가길 잘한듯한...
<PotatoGim> ipeter: 바꿀 총알이 없습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 여자분이 오시기로 했다가 못오셨다는말을 누가 하긴 했는데 으음 사실여부는 모르겠습니다. ㅠㅠ  작년 여름쯤에는 여자분들도 꽤 있으셨던거 같은데 , 이번달은 12월 이기도 하고 인원 수 제한도 있기도 했고
<Seony> 조용하네요
<JasonJang> 주말이죠? = 연말이고. ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 어제 어떤 이랑 하와이 가자고 즉석 의기투합, 벵기표 조회 했더니....왕복 65만원 선! ㅎ
<Seony> 지금이 쌀 시기인가보네요
<ipeter_> gjgj
<ipeter_> 허허
<JasonJang> 긴장푸삼~ ㅎ
<ipeter_> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter_> 잘 다녀오세요
<Seony> 제가 알기로 국내 항공사들이 하와이 경쟁붙어서 싸다고 하는거 같아요
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ 왕복 65만원이라니..
<ipeter_> 오오
<ipeter_> 오늘 무슨 날이었나요
<ipeter_> 우분투 송현도님이군요!
<ipeter_> 컥
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> 이름..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 네?
<bluedusk> 저 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 다들 날 추운데 일찍들 퇴근하셔요
<Seony> 27인치 모니터 2대를 아무리 배치해도 불편한데...  내일 책상 재배치하려고 합니다
<Seony> 들어가세요
<bluedusk> 27인치 한대를 세로로 세우세요
<bluedusk> 새우세요 ? 세우세요?
<ipeter_> 수고하셨습니다..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아니 왜 나이먹으니 맞춤법이 더 해깔리죠? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 시네마 디스플레이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럼 더욱더 세우시는게...
<Seony> 이거 세울려면 아예 분해를 해야하는거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 제가 진짜 책을 안읽긴 하나 보네요 맞춤법이 부쩍이나 해깔리는걸 보니.. ㅠ
<bluedusk> 그럼 위아래로 ..
<JasonJang> 헛갈리다 (0)
<Seony> 위아래 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 어차피 베사 마운트홀만 있으면 어떻게든
<Seony> 맥에서 유명한 아얄씨 클라이언트인 Linkinus2가 소리소문없이 망해서 없어졌더라구요..
<bluedusk> 그래서 전 걍 아알씨 클라우드 쓰고 있어요
<bluedusk> 크롬이 안그래도 메모리 쳐묵쳐묵 하다가 가끔씩 죽는거 말고는 괜찮네요..
<Seony> 저는 걍
<ipeter_> 흠..
<Seony> 터미널에서 weechat 쓰는 중입니다
<Seony> 뭐 그런대로 쓸만하네요
<ipeter_> 맥...
<bluedusk> 이젠 도커랑 컨테이너도 보라고 하는데
<JasonJang> 위쳇 참~ 좋쵸
<bluedusk> 진짜 어렵네요
<bluedusk> 왜케 컴맹에게 바라는게 많은건지..
<bluedusk> 아님 컴맹이니깐 고만 하고 퇴사하라는건지..
<bluedusk> https://www.google.com/about/careers/search?src=Online/LinkedIn/linkedin_us&utm_source=linkedin&utm_medium=jobposting&utm_campaign=contract#!t=jo&jid=151935001
<bluedusk> 구글 코리아에서 사람 뽑네요
<Seony> 근데 위챗이랑 irssi 중에서 어떤게 제일 나아요?
<JasonJang> 저는 위쳇, (나머지는 취향이죠?! )
<bluedusk> 취향은 존중해드립니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 줄여서 개취존 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제 취향은 스쿨룩이 좋긴...
<bluedusk> 아 헛소리 고만하고 퇴근해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 집에가서 페이데이2나 해야지
<Seony> d그거 재밌어요?
<bluedusk> 페이데이2요?
<Seony> 평이 그냥저냥이더라구요
<bluedusk> 뭐랄까 호불호가 갈릴꺼 같긴 한데
<bluedusk> 전 괜찮아요 나름 잠입 액션? 이랑 섞여있고
<bluedusk> 워낙 털게 많아서..
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 폴아웃 80시간 하다가 급 게임불감증 와서...
<Seony> 걍 공부해야할 시간이 온 거 같아요
<bluedusk> 전 공부해도 모르겠어요...
<bluedusk> 저도 게임 재밌는지도 모르겠고..
<bluedusk> 뭘해도 재미가 없고..
<Seony> 위쳐3 해보세요
<Seony> 인생에 기억남게될 명작입니다...
<bluedusk> 아직 비싸서...
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 크리스마스 세일때 한번더 노려보구요
<JasonJang> 내 인생에 남은 명작 ---> 로드 런너
<bluedusk> 그거 밴치마킹 솔루션 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> hp 에서 만든
<Seony> 벤치마킹 솔루션 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오바마 하와이 휴가왔다는데, 요즘 하와이 무지 춥습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 걍 오지 말라고 해여~ ㅠㅠ (ㅎㅎㅎ)
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3956652
<oming> 안녕하세용~
<HolyKnight> gㅇㅇ
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ.. 벌써 한시네
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-19
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요. 여기는 비가 옵니다.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울산도 방울방울 내리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 출근할 때랑 퇴근할 때만 안 내렸으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 비가 많이 오네요.
<jun_> 여긴 새벽에 비가 왔었나봐요.... 길이 젖어있긴 하네요
<autowiz_> feren ~ 하이~   비가 안올때 출근하고 퇴근하고 하는 방법도 있지 않을까 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_: 장마철에는 회사에서 몇일간 상주해야할지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러취~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 그랬으면 좋겠습니다~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 연말이라 그런지 확실히 좀더 바쁘네요.^^;;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!!
<x86kernel> 안녕하세여
<x86kernel> 여기가 그 옛날에
<x86kernel> hanirc 에있던
<x86kernel> ubuntu 채널인가여
<Feren^IRCCloud> x86kernel: 글쎄요. 전 잘 모르겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 아마 맞을거에요
<bluedusk> 그채널이 이 채널...
<x86kernel> 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 안뇽~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 연말인데 바빠서 정신없겠구만~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 연말인데 소고기 안사주시나요?
<autowiz_> 제가 요즘 지갑 사정이 안좋아서요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 바쁘긴한데... 포기해버리니 편하네요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 적당히 포기하는것도 방법이지~ 암~~
<autowiz_> 할 수 있는 한계가 있는데
<autowiz_> 일이 점점 많아지면 , 처음에는 빨리빨리해서 전부 처리할려고하다가 .나중에 과부하가 정도를 지나치면 . 맥이 탁 풀리면서 전부 다 놓아버리게되지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래도 너무 길게가면 안좋아 ㅠㅠ 한두달 쉬엄쉬엄 일하다가 또 열심히 일해야 자기 손해가 덜하지 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> jun_: 님 취직 어케 되셨어요?
<bluedusk> 다시 취직할때쯤 되시지 않았나요?
<PotatoGim> 요새 많이 느끼고 있습니다...ㅜ 나름 훈련소가는 한달을 리프레시 기간으로 생각했는데...
<PotatoGim> 정작 감기만 달고 나와서...ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_>  감기달고 왔더니 헬게이트 오픈이라는 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> bluedusk: 다시 취직했습니다~ 개발자로 전향했죠
<x86kernel> 으아 전역했으면 좋겠다..
<bluedusk> 저도 ..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 저는 아직 1년 10개월 남았네요...ㅜ
<jun_> bluedusk: 지금 제 주변에 취직을 못한 애들이 수두룩한데... 그쪽에 자리 없나요?
<x86kernel> PotatoGim: 군인이신가봐여
<PotatoGim> 전문연입니다...ㅜ
<x86kernel> 아..
<x86kernel> 전 이제 7개월정도 남았네요
<autowiz_> 감자는  전문연구원 끝나고 거기 있을거야?
<autowiz_> 옮길거면 미리미리 포트폴리오도 짜는게 도움이 될거야~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 이직하지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 말나온김에
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 저도 좀 굽신굽신
<PotatoGim> 깔끔하고 이쁜 포트폴리오는 재능이 없어서 포기했고~
<bluedusk> 저 이산화까스 생성이랑 퇴근 잘해요
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> Special Ability : Convert O2 to Co2
<autowiz_> 역시 블더님은 영어도 잘하시고
<autowiz_> 괴수 시군요~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 어디 존잘로님 발끝에라도 미치겠습니까. ..
<bluedusk> Seony: 님 혹시 wifi 인증  ldap + radius 인증으로 붙여보셨어요?
<Seony> 헐 블덕님 작두 타셨나요?
<Seony> 저 요즘 그거 알아보는 중이거든요
<bluedusk> ... 몇일전에  captive portal  물어보시길래
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 그거 해보다가  ldap + radius 인증은 붙는데
<Seony> 일단, dhcpd에서 ldap 붙이는건 쉬워요
<bluedusk> 그게 wifi에서 radius 인증 빼가는데
<bluedusk> 자꾸 리젝 뜨는게 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> radius 인증이
<bluedusk> 그게 wifi기계가 radius 인증 따올때 문제인건지 뭔지 모르겠어서
<bluedusk> 쩝 pfsense에 있는걸로 다 쓰시는거죠? ldap 빼고?
<Seony> 음 저는 radius는 붙여본 적이 없어서 잘 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 전 wifi인증을 WPA2 Enterprise 로 바꾸려고 알아보니깐
<bluedusk> 그렇게까지 간거였거든요
<bluedusk> 802.1x인증을 던져주는게 freeradius 서버 밖에 없는것 같아서
<Seony> 음 그렇군요...
<Seony> 일단 무선 인증 부분에서는 pfsense에 있는 기능은 아예 안써요.
<bluedusk> 그렇게 radius backend 인증을 ldap으로 바꾸면
<Seony> 이게, 와이파이는 학교 중앙전산실에서 통제하는거라, 저희는 권한이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 계정 하나로 wifi 까지 다 붙일수 있어서요
<bluedusk> 아 그렇군요.. 그럼 고민하실 필요는 없는거네요..
<Seony> 이번 캡티브 포털건은, 제 개인적인 프로젝트에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그 무선인증 부분에 radius 를 pfsense에 있는걸로 써볼려고 했거든요
<Seony> 걍 간단한 피씨로 공유기를 만들고, 거기에 접속하는 유저들의 sns sso를 좀 구현해볼려구요
<bluedusk> 아 그거면
<Seony> 오픈소스로 나온걸 좀 활용해볼려고 했는데 마땅한게 없네요
<bluedusk> 음 인증을 wifi 붙기 전에 붙이느냐 (제가 고민하는거) 일단 wifi 붙은담에 인증을 붙이는거냐 군요..
<bluedusk> 네 마땅한거 없어요 특히 sso는 쓸만한게 없..ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 구글 apps 쓰면 그쪽 도메인으로 sso 붙일 수 있긴 한데
<Seony> 걍 공개된 api로 직접 짜야겠더라구요
<bluedusk> 그것도 구글apps에서 지원하는 솔루션 아니면 별도 개발해야 하는거 같고
<bluedusk> 네
<Seony> 로그인은 그렇다치는데, 문제는 격리된 네트워크를 구성하는게, 아무리 스크립트 굴려도 쉽지않을 것 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 그건 ssid  자체를 분리하지 않으면 힘들거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 애초에 wifi  붙을때 네트워크 정보를 받아 가는데
<bluedusk> 저처럼 wifi 붙기전에 인증을 하면 그 정보를 바탕으로 다른 네트워크를 선택적으로 날려줄수 있을거 같은데
<Seony> 일단 패스트푸드점이나 커피숍에서 제공하는 캡티브 포탈처럼, 커피 구입하면 주는 바우처 넘버 입력하고 sns 로그인하면 인터넷이 되게끔하는게 제 계획이거든요
<bluedusk> 그게 말씀하시는 솔루션이 별로 없어요 .. 저도 전에 한참 찾았었는데
<bluedusk> 제가 찾아본것중에 그나마 있었던게  zentyal 예전 버전...
<bluedusk> 그리고 pfsense
<Seony> 네 그래서 직접 짜야겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 근데 거기에 sso 붙이시는거면 ..
<Seony> pfsense에서 캡티브 포탈 테스트 해봣는데 잘되긴 잘되더라구요
<Seony> 문제는 sso라..
<bluedusk> 네 맞아요 캡티브 포탈에서 sso 로그인쪽에 화면 던져주고 인증 받은담에 세션 기준으로 캡티브포탈에서 인터넷 되게 해줘야 하는데 그런 기능까지 지원해주는 오픈소스는 못봤어요 ㅠ
<Seony> 일단 다행인건 pfsense에서 커스텀 로그인 화면을 업로드할 수 있게해주는 기능이 있긴한데,
<bluedusk> sso 오픈소스는 simplesamlphp 를 한번 봤었는데
<Seony> 문제는 그게 php를 쓸 수 있게해주는진 모르겠더라구요
<bluedusk> 그냥 리다이렉션으로 던지기만 해도 충분하지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 로그인화면 페이지로 리다이렉션 시키고 해당 로그인 세션 기준으로 인터넷 열어주면
<bluedusk> 가능할거 같긴 한데요
<bluedusk> 굳이 php를 직접 올리는것보다는
<Seony> sns sso 구현하고 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그게 리다이렉션 시키는 로그인 페이지에서 sns sso 로그인 화면 구현시켜두면 되지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 거기서 로그인 세션만 받아와서 확인한다음 캡티브포탈에서 열어주는
<bluedusk> 아 문제가 많으려나;
<Seony> 바우처 번호도 넣어야, 이 매장에 방문한 손님에게만 와이파이를 제공하는 수단이 될 것 같아서요
<bluedusk> ㅎㅎ 결국 개발 하셔야겠네요..
<Seony> 휴... 그래야겠네요
<bluedusk> 거기다가 바우처 번호 들어가면 인증을 두개 하는거잖아요
<Seony> 엥 그렇네요
<bluedusk> sns 인증 + 바우처 번호 .. 그거 인증도 or 로 할지 and 로 할지..
<Seony> 인증을 2개를 하게되는 거군요...
<autowiz_> 뭔가 너무 어려운 얘기를 하시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 다 아시면서 소괴기 안사주시려고 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... sns 로긴은 그렇다치고, captive portal 하나만 구현한다치면 그냥 단순히 iptables로만 가능할까요
<bluedusk> 힘들지 않을
<bluedusk> 까요..
<bluedusk> 아니 구현은 가능할꺼 같은데 룰셋이라던지 로직 짜는게 되게 복잡할거 같은데요..
<Seony> iptables 말고 뭐가 더 필요한지 감이 안오네요
<Seony> 일단 무조건 특정 아이피에 특정 포트로만 포워딩시켜놓는걸 기본 룰로 해놓고,
<Seony> 뭔가 버튼 클릭이 이루어지면 해당 아이피만 그걸 해제하는 식으로 해야하면 될 것 같긴한데, 너무 뜬금없이 상상만 하는지라... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: https://packetfence.org/about.html 이런거 참고는 어떨까요?
<bluedusk> 한 2년전에 자료 찾을때는 없더니 다시 찾아보니 제법 있네요..
<Seony> 음 근데 왠지 오픈소스는 아닌거 같네요
<Seony> 아 오픈소스 라고 써있군요..
<unfade> 안녕하세요
<unfade> 홈페이지에 https 프로토콜 사용하려면 어떻게 해야하는지 아시는분 혹시 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-20
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 다시. 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감기는 안걸리고 잘 살아 있는감?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 비염기만 좀 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 독감 심합니다.
<razGon_i7> 만약 걸리시면 타미플루 드시지 마시구.
<razGon_i7> 그냥 페라미플루 맞으세요
<razGon_i7> 한방입니다. 약값은 좀더 나가지만요
<autowiz> 몇일째 감기 기운이 정말 약하게 있긴한데. 다행이 심해지지는 않아서 그냥 버티고 있습니다.
<samahui_TP> 한달째 계속 감기기운.... 나았다가 다시 나빠졌다가 반복이네요... 혹시해서 검사해봤더니 그냥 가벼운 감기인데 기관지염이 생겨서 그렇다고 쉬라네요
<samahui_TP> 감기들 조심하세요
<PotatoGim> 에고... 저도 비슷한 상황인데...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 타미플루가 생각보다 가격이 비싸네요...ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 하드디스크 베드섹터 에 대해 잘 아시는분 계신가요 ?   smart 정보에보면 배드섹터 발견하고 예비 섹터로 대체한 카운트가 나오는데
<autowiz> 이런경우에는 ( 윈도우즈라서 죄송합니다. ) chkdsk 에서는 badsector 가 없는걸로 나오는게 맞는건지 . 궁금해서 한번 여쭤봅니다.
<autowiz> 베드 있는거같아서 빼놨던 하드를, 빠른포맷안하고 그냥 포맷했더니 도중에 경고도 뜨고했었는데 chkdsk 결과에는 배드가 없어서요.
<autowiz> 사용중에 배드가 나면 chkdsk 결과에 베드섹터가 찍혔었거든요.
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 SMART 정보가 더 정확할 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 제조사별로 하드웨어 수준에서 수집한 데이터인만큼...
<autowiz> HDD 가 자체적으로 bad-sector 처리를 해버려서 OS 에서는 smart 정보로는 확인이되지만 FS 상에서는 Bad-sector 가 안보이는가 하는생각을 잠시 해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이게 정확하게는 스토리지 에서 뻑나서 교체한건데 혹시나 하고 그냥 sata 로 물려보는거거든요 . 급한데로 조금 덜 중요한 데이터 옮기면서
<autowiz> OS 영역 공간확보하고있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> chkdsk는 실제로 I/O 오류가 발생했을 때에만 검출이 될텐데 파일시스템 정보가 해당 배드섹터에 기록된게 아니라면 문제가 없다고 나올겁니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 말하신 것처럼 파일시스템 수준에서만 검사하는 정도?
<autowiz> 그렇군... 감자감자 요즘도 많이 바쁘지? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 치맥한잔 해야 하는데 ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 흑흑흑 구입해서 온 미니 컴보이는 생각보다 놀 게임이 없고
<samahui_TP> GPD라고 게임용 안드로이드패드 산건.... 고장나서 교환신청되고... 크리스마스가 쓸쓸하군요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 요즘 계속 지각이네요
<razGon_i7> 마음도 복잡하고...
<razGon_i7> ì°¸...
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 가족하고 떨어져서 있는게. 물론 주말에 보긴하지만말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 퇴근하면 뭐하면서 시간 보내세요?
<razGon_i7> 한동안은 새로 들어간데 정비하느라고 보낼거 같고. 제가 거기 가서도 수요일은 할일은 정해진거 같고요
<razGon_i7> 제가 속해있는 학회의 충남지회로 이동하게되니 거기서 일을 하겟죠.
<Work^Seony> 당분간은 바쁘시겠네요
<razGon_i7> 그래도 낮시간은 비슷할겁니다.
<razGon_i7> 컴퓨터 새거 뽑을듯..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 32인치 UHD에 i7.32기가. 512G M2.SSD
<Work^Seony> 사양 빵빵하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기왕이면 그래픽카드도 달아서 퇴근하고 게임도 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 예 GTX750i 도 달려구요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기왕 다시는거 10 시리즈 다셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 최소 1060
<razGon_i7> 게임 전용이 아니라. 한꺼번에 많은 프로그램을 돌려서 무리없이 돌아가게 하려구요.  4k는 되야 되니.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 1060이라니..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 1080은 100만원!!
<razGon_i7> 1060도 ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요 가격이 CPU가격.
<Work^Seony> 따끈따끈한 신제품이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대신 10 시리즈의 특징이, 전기를 혁신적으로 덜 먹습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-21
<autowiz> 아하 전기를 적게 먹는군요 .
<autowiz> 900 바로 다음이 1000 인데 N당 1000 시리즈를 보니 뭔가 .. 벌써 이런게 나왔나 싶은 기분이 들더라구요
<psychedelic> 안녕하세요. 우분투 완전 초짜입니다 ^^;;;;;
<psychedelic> 16.04 버젼을 설치했는데, 한글이 입력이 안됩니다. ㅠㅠ 혹시 인터넷 연결 없이 설치할 수 있는 방법이 있을까요? 검색을 해봐도 잘 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 한글입력기 설치하려면 인터넷이 되어야할텐데요...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 인터넷이 되는 컴퓨터에 가셔서 다운로드를 하시거나...
<psychedelic> 답변감사합니다~^^ 다운로드는 어디서 받는 건가요? 윈도우랑 다르게 검색해서 다운받기 프로세스가 낯설어서요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 다운받기 프로세스라기보단, 그냥 패키지 모아놓은 곳 가서 클릭하면 받아는 지는데요, 받는게 문제가 아니라 뭘 받아야하는지 목록을 알아내는게 더 중요해요
<psychedelic> 맞아요 ^^ 한글입력기를 어디서 검색해서 설치해야 하는 건지 알려주실 수 있으신지요? ^^;;;
<psychedelic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80&titlesearch=%EC%A0%9C%EB%AA%A9
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에 전혀 연결이 안되는 환경인가요?
<autowiz> apt-get install ibus-hangul
<autowiz> 이정도면 어떨까요?
<psychedelic> 네 인터넷 연결을 할 수 없는 컴퓨터입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 인터넷이 안된대요
<autowiz> 네 목록알아내는데만 써야지요
<autowiz> 그 목록에 있는 패키지들 deb 들을 받아서 usb메모리에 담아서 가야하는데
<autowiz> 한글언어 자체는 다운이 되는지 안되는지 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한글언어 자체는 뭔가요?
<psychedelic> package를 다운 받는 게 먼저군요 ^^
<autowiz> 요즘은 없어진거같긴한데 예전엔
<Work^Seony> 네.  패키지 받아서 /var/cache/apt/archive/라는 곳에다 두고나서 apt-get 명령어를 실행하면 됩니다...
<autowiz> 설정 -> 언어에서
<autowiz> 한글 표출 (폰트) 랑 한글 입력  이 따로 있었던거같거든요. 입력 엔진(ibus 같은거) 는 또 따로구요
<autowiz> 일단 한글 폰트는 같이 설치되는지 도 확인해봐야할거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 랭귀지팩 말씀하시는거 아닌가요? language-pack-ko 이거?
<Work^Seony> language-pack-gnome-ko 이런 것도 있고...
<autowiz> 아 저거면 될거같습니다.
<autowiz> 제 리눅스 머신 한대는
<psychedelic> 그것만 다운로드 받을 수도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz> CLI 는 괜찮다가 GUI 만 가면 몇분안가서 바보되더라구요
<psychedelic> 어디서 다운을 받는 건가요? ^^;;;
<autowiz> 이것저것 정말 많이 해봤는데 안되서 어제 카드를 바꾸면서 보니까
<Work^Seony> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<razGon_i7> 오웅. 지포스가 1000시리즈로 가면서 전력을 거의 절반만 먹네요
<autowiz> 커패시터가 하나도 남김없이 다 터져있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> razGon_i7, 그래서 지포스 10 시리즈가 이번에 호평받죠 ㅎㅎ   전력소모를 획기적으로 줄였거든요
<razGon_i7> 그럼 오히려 좀더 들더라도 1050정도로 해야 겟네요
<autowiz> 하악하악 저도 게임용 PC 하나 사고싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 걍 콘솔 사시라니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 예전엔 1년에 한대씩은 산거같은데 요즘은 영~ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 임수 엑스박스 사서, 제가 게임 4개 줬어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그렇잖아도 아는 동생중에 안쓰는 액박 대여좀 할려고 알아보고있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 걔 시간이 없어서 4개는 커녕 하나도 제대로 못하고 있더군요
<Work^Seony> 괜히 줬나하고 생각 중입니다 ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 750ti가 12만원인데. 1050이 15만원.
<autowiz> 임수는 어딜가나 엄청나게 바쁘군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 임수 지금 박사 과정 하는 중 맞죠?
<autowiz> 아마 맞을거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서... 뭐 바쁜건 이해해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 요즘 박사 할까 고민되네요...
<autowiz> 여건이 되시면 해놓으시는것도 괜찮지 않을까 하는 생각도 듭니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 살짝 귀찮긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아직 학사라 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자감자~ 안녕 안녕
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여건은 되는데 공부가 하기싫어서요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 전공은 어떤쪽으로?
<Work^Seony> 교육공학이요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 공부를 하고싶은 이유는 딱히 없는데요, 주위 사람들이 다들 박사니까 나도 뭔가 해야하나 하는 생각에... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐가 되든 하고싶은거 하면서 살면 되는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 지식의 인플레이션.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저는 가서 ㅋ코딩좀 공부해볼려구요.
<razGon_i7> 제가 요즘 관심가지는 주식의 자동매매 로직을 공부하고 구현하려면 해야 될거 같아요.
<autowiz> 심장이 답답하네요
<autowiz> 이럴땐 어떤 게임이 좋을까요 서_니_님 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 어떤 게임이든 괜찮을거 같은데요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오호라 그런 방법도 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여기서 수다떠는 것도 좋을거 같습니다. 아재개그로~
<autowiz> 아재개그~ 으흐흐흐
<lexlove> 요새 통 못들은거 같습니다. ㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘 아재개그가 잘 안되고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무슨 일이신데요?
<autowiz> 하루 24시간을 72시간처럼 쓸 수 있는 능력이 필요해 지고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> autowiz: 일이 너무 많은거 같습니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 일을 줄이는게 답이겠지요? 허허허
<lexlove> 네. 밑에 직원이 하나 있어야겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 저희 마눌님이 박사공부중인데요
<razGon_i7> 물리학과
<lexlove> 오~ 물리학과
<razGon_i7> 시뮬레이터 사용한다는데.
<razGon_i7> 노트북 필요하데요.
<razGon_i7> 뭘 해주는게 좋을까요?
<razGon_i7> 어느정도 사양이 필요한지 몰라서.
<razGon_i7> 가장 좋은거 해봐야 돼지목에 진주라
<razGon_i7> 웃긴게 맥북쓰라니깐 불편하다고.
<lexlove> 박사과정이신데 돼지목이라..ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 공부하고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그러게요. 복받은줄 모르고....
<lexlove> 그러게요. 복받으셨네요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 남편이 딸셋을 키우네요.
<razGon_i7> 첫째딸이 박사한다고 난리.
<lexlove> 저는 입학확정된 박사과정을 포기했었는데 말이죠.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 둘째딸은 초2학년 올라간다고 난리.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 막내는 유치원 막년차라고 난리...
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 그럭저럭 지금 나온 사양으로 사야 좀 길게 사용할거 같습니다.^^
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/optics_world/220601879470
<razGon_i7> dPq
<razGon_i7> 옙 참고 할께요
<lexlove> 다른 분들이 바쁘신 모양입니다. 내일 오전에 다시한번 말씀해보세요.^^
<samahui_TP> 물리에 시뮬레이터 ... i7에 풍족한 메모리 그리고 빠른 연산처리를 위한 강력한 그래픽카드...
<samahui_TP> 웍스한데 사주세요
<samahui_TP> 안정성도 중요하고 무엇보다 논문쓰려면 키감도 좋은 놈으로... TP시리즈 에서 나온 신형 P시리즈가 좋겠네요... 가격적 부담이 너무 크다면...  구형 w520정도 구입하면 딱쓸만할겁니다
<samahui_TP> 중고 구매 밖에 길이 없지만요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 삼성 좀 싫어합니다만
<autowiz> 삼성 노트북6 는 쓸만한거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 배터리는 좀 약해도 , 그래픽 칩 들어간 모델도 있고 HDD 말고 별도로 SSD(아마 m2 같은거 같습니다) 도 달 수 있구요
<autowiz> 디자인이나 크기도 나름 적당하지 않을까싶습니다.
<autowiz> 아악 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> usb 메모리 꼽다가 합선됐는지 강제 재부팅 되버렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> usb메모리... 그 전력에 합선이라뇽
<samahui_TP> 포트에 이물질이나 접지 불량 생긴거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 아니... 도망 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oym7B7YidKs
<pchero_work> 쩌네요.. -_-;;;
<HolyKnight> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20161220172802367
<HolyKnight> http://blog.iroot.kr/106
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 분 글이 여기까지 올 줄 몰랐네요.
<samahui_WS> 이집트 윈도우는 구매하면 이득이긴 하겠는데 전 이미 윈도우를 버렸고 어쩔 수 없이 쓰는 윈도우는 노트북에 기본적으로 따라오는거라 아쉽군요
<samahui_WS> 주커버그 ... 나랑 같은짓을 하는데 왜 저놈은 100시간...
<samahui_WS> 전 이제 시작단계에서 일땜시 바빠서 손도 못대는데 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-22
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요/
<razGon_i7> 마눌님이... 워크스테이션에 돌아간다 하니.. 바로 포기하네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 돈굳었습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 본의 아닌 도움? 드린듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러면 라즈곤님 집에 슈퍼컴 구축하시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 슈퍼컴은 포기죠.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아~ 포기로 가시는구나...  그러면 몇포기나 ??  -_-;;;
<autowiz> 얼마전이 김장철이라 .. ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> 어제 잠을 못잤더니 헤롱헤롱합니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 자.. 여기 좌약 있습니다 드세요...
<samahui_WS> 죄송합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정말 순수하게 궁금한건데... 선생님 오신김에... 좌약 먹으면 탈날까요?
<samahui_WS> 좌약이 흡수를 빠르게 하려고 항문쪽 점막에 투입되게 만든걸로 아는데... 이거 그냥 위로 보내면 안좋은가요??
<autowiz> 저도 궁금하긴한데 좀 특수상황이라 잘 모르실것도 같습니다만
<samahui_WS> 흠... 그럼 생체 실험을 위해서.. 어디까지나 과학적 발전을 위해서... autowiz님 아~ 해보세요
<autowiz> 쿨럭  좌약은 그냥 어릴때 해본걸로 만족하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 어릴때 해보셨군요... 물론 저도 해봤습니다.. 그 미끈한 느낌이 아직도 기억에 ...
<samahui_WS> OTL
<samahui_WS> 오호~ 좌약 먹으면 안된답니다.... 제 친구 의사말로는 성분 자체가 훨씬 강하게 들어가기 때문에 위도 버리고 복용한계치를 초과해서 위헙하답니다
<samahui_WS> 아침부터 별 해괴한거 물어본다고 욕들었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안하기를 잘했네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Learning> 안녕하세요~ 이런 곳이 있는지 모르고 사방팔방 헤맸네요 ㅜㅜ
<Learning> 리눅스를 공부중인데 궁금한게 있어서 이리저리 검색 중이었습니다
<Learning> group 리스트에서 :!:,    :*:,    :!!:,    ::
<Learning> 패스워드 부분에서 위 내용이 뭔지 찾고 있는데요 :: 외엔 모두 확인했는데
<Learning> ::는 어떤 의미인지 찾기가 힘드네요 혹시 아시는 분 있으면 가르침 부탁드립니다~
<autowiz> :: 이거는 그냥 :(NULL):  아닐까요?
<Learning> 패스워드가 설정된 적 없는 계정이 *라고 하던데 그럼 설정됐다가 삭제된 계정이 *일까요?
<autowiz>  http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/gshadow.5.html
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz>  감자 안녕~~
<autowiz> 보면 그룹이름:암호화된패스워드:어드민:맴버
<Learning> 흠... 지금 보고 있는 시스템에 ad::65536:***,***, ~      se::65537:***,***, ~ 이렇게 있는데 uid가 시스템이라 그런 걸까요?
<autowiz> 저도 저기 뭔가 들어가 있는걸 본적이 없어서요
<autowiz> grep 65536 /etc/passwd
<autowiz> 명령의 결과를 한번 보시기 바랍니다.
<Learning> 네 감사합니다 :)
<samahui_WS> 회의하다 몰래 채팅하는데 갑자기 제 의견 물어서... 아무생각없이 그렇게 합시다 했더니 사장님이 역시 추진역 있어! 이러시네요... 근데 무슨 안건이었을까요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 아놔~ 망년회 이번주말에 합시다 였군요 ㅜㅜ 이번 주말에 볼링 시합에 농구 시합도 있는디... 곤란하게 되었군요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> ...
<samahui_WS> 감자님 하이~
<samahui_WS> 반갑습니다
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙네요
<samahui_WS> 오랜만에 뵙네요
<PotatoGim> 하필이면 주말에...
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 내일도 아니고 토요일에....
<samahui_WS> 직원들 원성이 제게 오겠군요
<samahui_WS> 채팅이 문제 입니다. 좌약이야기하다 오랜만에 친구녀석이랑 이런저런 이야기 하는 바람에 집중을 못했네요
<samahui_WS> 다들 다음 주 주중을 이야기하는데 이번 주말이 어때? 라며 저한테 넘긴거였네요
<samahui_WS> 덥썩 문 1인 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 하이
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아이고
<autowiz> 원성 많이 들으시겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 훗.. 그런거에 흔들릴 제가 아닙니다... ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<samahui_WS> 저희 팀 사람들이라도 점심이라도 사줘야 겠네요
<samahui_WS> 맛점들 하시고 오후에도 화이팅! 하세요~
<samahui_WS> 내일만 버티면 주말입니다.. 오늘은 이미 버티기 실패 OTL
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 내일되면 심야입니다..ㅠㅡㅠ
<samahui_WS> 아! 그렇군요.... 내일 퇴근이 없을지도...
<samahui_WS> 전 외근 + 야근인지라 나중에 복귀할께요 ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다녀오세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 불금이네요~~~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 불금 입니다~^^
<lexlove> 저에겐 의미없는 불금!!!
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 불타지 않으시나요?
<lexlove> 네. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 불타지 않아요. 술을 안마시니 아무도 찾질 않아요. 퇴근하면서 맥주 한캔 사갈까봐요~
<lexlove> 엊그제 수영반 회식이 있었는데 밥만 먹고 왔어요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 불금이 아니라 물금, 물타는 금요일이 되시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 물금이 맞네요. 수영장에서 금요일을 보낼거니까요.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_TP> 불금도 그냥 불금이 아닌 크리스마스연휴를 앞둔 ... 쏠로에겐 비참함을 애인이나 가족있는 사람에게는 부담감을 주는 불금 입니다
<samahui_TP> OTL
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/542384334
<Seony^MacPro> 엥 보더랜드는 카툰렌더링도 아닌데다, fps게임을 액션 rpg라고 소개하는건 좀 그렇군요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=91&b=bullpen2&id=6843383&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 새벽 내내 Windows 때문에 인터넷이 시끌시끌하군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> MS Store에서 국가를 베네수엘라로 변경하면 Windows 10 Pro가 4000원인가 그랬거든요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 다들 샀다는 글이 올라 왔는데 일단 지금은 막혔고, 그 이후로 일부 키는 환불 처리와 함께 Revoke 되는 분위기네요.
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 게임 쪽에도 그런 일이 자주 일어나지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 나중에 계정에 있는 해당 게임 구독 권한을 삭제하나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니면 그냥 즐길 수 있도록 유지해주나요?
<Work^Seony> 보통은 즐길 수 있게 해줘
<Work^Seony> 게임쪽에서 마소는 굉장히 대인배거든
<Work^Seony> 가끔 운영진측 실수로 새로 나온 게임이 공짜로 풀린다거나 말도 안되는 가격에 세일될 때가 있는데, 그때 운이 좋아서 구입한 사람들도 그냥 그대로 두는 편이지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호, 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 운영진측 실수로 저렴하게 구매해본건 VMware Fusion Pro 밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ (당시 8달러쯤.. 했습니다)
<Work^Seony> 헐 엄청 싸네
<Work^Seony> 요즘 뉴맥북프로에 대한 문제글들이 많이 올라오네
<Work^Seony> 진짜 그야말로 슬슬 애플 제품 쓰지말아야할 때가 오는듯 싶네..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거의 역대급으로 최악입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 혹시 Docker 써보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 테스트 좀 한다고 잠깐 써봤어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 맨날 한 번 써봐야지, 써봐야지 하다가 아까 생각나서 이래저래 갖고 놀고 있는데 괜찮네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 상용에서 사용하기엔 어떻던가요? 전 아직 실무는 잘 몰라서 궁금합니다.
<Work^Seony> 실무에서 여럿 굵직굵직한 회사들이 도입하려고 테스팅을 해왔는데,
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 전문가들이 내린 결론은, 실제 서비스(프로덕션) 용도로는 안된다 라고 내렸어.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 연유에서 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 영어로 된 글인데 링크를 줄까? 아니면 걍 간단하게 내가 기억하는 정도 선에서 설명해줄까
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무래도 근무 하시는데 설명을 부탁드리는건 민폐인 것 같고, 링크로 주시면 열심히 번역해서 읽어보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 간단하게 설명해주면,
<Work^Seony> 일단, 도커 자체의 네트워크 성능이 너무 느리대
<Work^Seony> 파일시스템에도 문제가 있고,
<Work^Seony> 그외에도 자잘한 문제들이 있긴한데, 위의 문제만 해결되면 그 정도는 감수할만해보여.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구글 인공신경망 번역 기술에 감탄을 하며 읽고 왔습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아 구글 번역기 쓰는걸 생각 못했네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직은 안정적인 서비스를 위해서는 많이 불안정 하다는 얘기가 대부분이네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 이런저런 서비스 데몬들을 실험해보는 용도로는 괜찮은 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 딱 거기까지.
<Work^Seony> 그니까, 테스팅 용도로는 충분히 쓸만은 한데,
<Work^Seony> 내가 늘 말하는 거지만, "굳이...?"
<Ferendevelop> 역시 딱 그 정도군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 귀찮잖아.  테스팅할거면 그냥 버츄얼박스 같은 버츄얼머신에 리눅스 하나 깔아서 쓰는게 낫지
<Ferendevelop> 하긴 Docker 배워서 이것저것 고생할바엔, 차라리 테스트 하고 스냅샷으로 돌리고 다시 테스트하고 하는게 좋겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 그 글 보면, 최근 데비안이랑 몇몇 재단에서 도커를 빼버렸다더라고
<Work^Seony> 요즘 리눅스가 너무 많이 변화하는 거 같아서 다른 배포판을 써볼까하고 보는 중인데,
<Work^Seony> FreeBSD가 상당히 땡기네
<Ferendevelop> 저도 FreeBSD가 꽤 끌리더라고요
<Ferendevelop> Fedora는 너무 실험적이라서 꺼려지고요..
<Work^Seony> 일단 내가 프비에 끌리는 이유는, 리눅스마냥 init 스크립트를 뒤집어엎는 식의 극단적인 변화가 없어
<Work^Seony> 이번에 데비안이 결국 systemd로 갈아탔잖아
<Work^Seony> 근데 우분투는 아직도 upstart를 밀고나가려는거 같고...
<Work^Seony> 유저 입장에서 둘다 알아야한다는 소린데, 취미 수준에서나 배우는건 몰라도 나처럼 실제 서비스용 서버를 다루는 사람 입장에서는 번거롭거든
<Work^Seony> 프비가 견고하고 상당히 안정적이고한건 알고있는데, 뭐 어차피 그런 부분이야 데비안도 만만치 않다고 생각해서 오히려 그런점 보다는, 큰 변화가 없다는 점이 가장 끌려
<Ferendevelop> 저도 동의합니다.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 프비에 대해서 웹서핑 해보니까,
<Work^Seony> 프비를 아직도 실무에 쓰는 회사가 꽤 있는데, 문제는 프비를 잘다루는 전문가를 찾기가 너무 힘들대
<Work^Seony> 우분투 BSD라는 프로젝트가 나오긴 했는데, 아직은 베타 수준인가봐
<Work^Seony> 젠투도 심각하게 고려해봤는데, 일단 젠투는 컴파일시간이 너무 고통스러워서...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아치는 어떠신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 생각해보니 아치는 실무에서 쓰기에는 너무 불안정하네요..
<Work^Seony> 데비안으로 대동단결 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> apt가 우리의 구세주 아니었어? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 내가 데비안을 좋아하는 이유는,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 리눅스 배포판들이야, 패키지 설치시에 패키지 의존성 해결하는 정도는 다들 기본탑재되어있어서 그게 딱히 장점은 안되는데,
<Work^Seony> 데비안은, 가장 역사가 오래된 배포판들 중에서 유일하게 기업에서 관리/제작하는 배포판이 아니라는 거야
<Work^Seony> 유일하게 데비안 재단이라는 커뮤니티에 의해 유지보수되어오고 있는데, 커뮤니티가 하니까 망하지 않을까 하는 불안함에도 불구하고 그 어떠한 상용 배포판보다도 견고하다는 점이거든
<Work^Seony> 이런 커뮤니티의 힘을 믿고보자면, 우분투는 오히려 캐노니컬이라는 회사가 망함으로써 없어질 가능성이 있지만, 데비안이야말로 없어질 가능성은 극히 적다는 거야
<Work^Seony> 이게 내 생각이라서, 나는 데비안이 좋아
<Work^Seony> 어차피 전세계 리눅스 점유율을 봐도, 일단은 데비안과 그 자식들이 독점하다시피한 상태이기도 하고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> Distrowatch에서 거의 3위인가? 독점 하고 있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 데비안은 2위지만, 1,2,3위 전부 다 데비안 기반이잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1위가 민트였고.. 3위가..
<Work^Seony> 3위는 우분투
<Feren^IRCCloud> 우분투군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엘레멘터리도 데비안 기반이고, 10위 deepin도 데비안 기반이야
<Work^Seony> 아 zorin도 우분투 기반이고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가만 보고 있으니 어마어마하네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘 캐노니컬이 맘에 안드는게, 얘네들이 애플처럼 운영하는거 같아
<Work^Seony> 지네들이 정한 규칙이나 규정을 무조건 밀고나가려고 하는 경향이 강해지고 있는거 같아
<Work^Seony> 데탑만 해도 추세가 웨이랜드인데, 지네들만 딴거 쓰겠다고 하고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> Unity Dock 위치 변경할 수 있는 제안도 수용되는데 몇 년 걸렸었죠..
<Work^Seony> 글치.  나야 뭐 유니티가 딱히 불편하진 않아서 그냥 쓰고있긴 해
<Work^Seony> 심지어 데비안 기반이면서도 이제 데비안이랑 호환이 안되는 패키지들도 점점 늘어나고 있다더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐? 그 정돈가요..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 일단 내 경우는, 아직까지 같이 일하는 직원들이 우분투를 선호해서 당분간은 계속 우분투를 써야할 거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 데비안이나 우분투만 쓸 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 리눅스 배포판 좀만 바꿔도 뭐가 안되는게 많고.. 그렇더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전에는 막 이것저것 알아봐서 해겷해보고 하루에 포맷도 여러분 하고 그랬는데 이젠 귀찮고 그래서.. 안 그럽니다
<Work^Seony> 예전에는 이것저것 많이 써봤는데, 우분투만 계속 쓰면서 느낀게, 하나의 배포판을 깊이 아는게 더 중요한 거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그렇게 생각해요. 이것저것 해봐도 결국은 이도 저도 아닌 상황이 되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 리눅스가 워낙 잘나와서, 설치하고 데탑 세팅하고 하는건 누구나 다 할 줄 아는 시대거든 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번에 Fedora가 인스톨러 설계를 꽤 잘해서 조금만 검색해본다면 바로 할 수 있을 것 같더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 요즘은 YouTube에 검색하면 이것저것 다 나오는 세상이라
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 그래서 오히려 주력으로 쓰는 배포판 하나를 골라서 파고들어야돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 레드햇 계열 공부 하면 괜찮을 것 같더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 실무는 CentOS를 많이 쓰고 있으니..
<Work^Seony> 한국은 그렇긴한데, 외국에서는 데비안이나 우분투 서버도 많이 써
<Work^Seony> 그리고 요즘은 개발자들이 우분투를 선호하다보니까 한국에서도 우분투로 서버 굴리는 곳 꽤 있는거 같던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 제가 업계 분위기(?)는 잘 몰랐네요..
<Work^Seony> 시스템 관리를 잘 모르는 프로그래머가 리눅스 환경에서 개발할 때 우분투를 가장 많이 고른다더라고
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 자기가 잘 아는 배포판에서 서비스를 돌리고 싶은 거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개발쪽은 우분투 기준으로 문서가 잘 되어 있어서 그런듯 합니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그렇기도 하지만, 일단 왠만한 컴퓨터에서는 설치가 잘되고, 데탑 환경은 좋으니깐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금도 개발환경 구축 관련해서 검색해보면 대부분 `sudo apt-get`으로 시작하더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 퇴근합니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-24
<Work^Seony> 아... 젠투, 우분투, FreeBSD 중에서 사무실에서 쓸 데탑용 OS 좀 추천해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 편한거 말고 재밌는거 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 근데 어제 그 운영체제는 서버용으로 선택하실려는건가요?
<Seony> 아니 데탑용도로
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 그렇다면 그냥 데비안이 좋을 것 같습니다
<Seony> 그렇긴한데, 너무 재미가 없어서 고민 중이야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Arch는 뭐랄까.. 형 성격에는 어울리지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아치는 나도 별로 쓰고싶지 않아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 FreeBSD를 잠깐 체험하는 것도 괜찮은데 결국 데비안 계열로 오실 것 같다는 생각이 드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 관리하는 서버들이 우분투니깐..
<Seony> 나는 걍 내 개인적인 모든 컴퓨팅 환경을 맥에서 갈아타고 싶은데, 뭘로 갈아타야할지 고민이 된다는 것 뿐이야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 이제 Apple 제품은 좀 줄일려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ 너무 독점적이에요
<Seony> 애플이 제품 잘만들고 맥os 성능 좋을 때는 독점이 좋았는데
<Seony> 제품이 구리니까 독점이라 힘들어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 더욱더 오픈소스를 지향해야하는거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무래도 오픈소스는 관리하는 재단이나 회사가 망해도 다른 사람이 그 프로젝트를 일으킬 수 있는 장점도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 적절한 예시가 OpenOffice와 LibreOffice 정도면 될 것 같군요
<Seony> 글치
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 저녁을 먹어야 하는데 짜장면은 뭔가 질리고 뭘 먹어야 좋을지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 전에 알았는데 OpenOffice 프로젝트는 완전히 종료된 것 같더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 완전히 종료는 아닌 것 같네요. 다만 마지막 업데이트가 2014년이군요..
<Seony> 종료된거야
<Seony> 종료라기보단, 오라클이 포기를 선언했을 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 그래서 지금은 Apache 재단 소속 프로젝트입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넘어간 이후 Apache 재단이 한 번 업데이트를 했는데 다들 LibreOffice만 쓰니깐 사실상 종료인 것 같네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 GNU/Linux 배포판에서도 OpenOffice를 선탑재하는건 아마 없을겁니다..
<Seony> 아마 가 아니라 당연한 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 하나쯤은 있을지 몰라서 아마를 붙었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 결국 짜장면을 시켰는데 면에서 자글자글 소리가 나네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://bit.ly/2hilcRJ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-25
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=hit&no=13784
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <eneffu> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/12/07/year-start-party-in-daejeon.html 대전 발대식 겸 신년회 총 7분 신청하셨습니다
<PotatoGim> 아... 배포판 만드는 분들에게 존경심이 드네요...
<PotatoGim> 이런 삽질 중 삽질을...
<drake_kr> 엇 저거 왜팅깃지
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러  가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-19
<autowiz> OS 에서 치명적인 문제 등이 발생할 때를 대비해서 주기적으로 어떤 작업을 하도록 프로그램/스크립트 를 짤려고 합니다.
<autowiz> bash , perl , c/c++ 중에 뭐가 가장 좋을까요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 언어작성은 문제가 아닌데 가능하면 오작동이라던가 프로세스가 혼자 엉뚱하게 죽는다던가 하는일이 적을 법한게 있을까 해서 여쭤봅니다. 뭐 어떻게보면 프로그램이야 사람이 잘못짜서 그렇지 잘짜면 안죽는게 / 오작동 안하는게 정답일지도 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 2~3대 의 PC 에서 서로 동작시켜서 HA 구성 시킬려고 합니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 전 C밖에 몰라서 C를…
<jason_KR> 저는 bash 로 3분마다 ip 변동(과 on/off) 이력 을 감시하고 있습니다.
<jason_KR> 아! 정정합니다. 파이썬 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 호구될뻔했네요
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<drake_kr> 배송비 잘못봐서 샤오미패드를 10만원 가까이에 살뻔..
<Work^Seony> 흐.... 그렇게 당하는 분들이 꽤 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 빨리 취소해서 다행이에요
<drake_kr> 엨밬1s 컨트롤러 화이트로 다시 주문했어요
<Work^Seony> 엑박 전에 없으셨었죠?
<drake_kr> 제일 구형 있었죠..
<Work^Seony> 구형이 아니라 이전 세대 아니었나요? 360?
<drake_kr> 셀러론에 MX400 들어간 모델
<drake_kr> 인텔 셀러론 733에 GeForce MX400
<Work^Seony> 그러면 360이 아니라 최초 모델이군요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 출시한 엑박원엑스를 사시지않고...
<drake_kr> 컨트롤러만요
<Work^Seony> 아... 피씨로 겜하시려는 목적이었군요
<drake_kr> 라즈베리에 연결해서 레트로도 돌려보려는 목적이었는데요..
<drake_kr> 엨밬1s 컨트롤러부터는 리시버 필요없는듯해서..
<Work^Seony> 무선이면 필요하지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 이번 컨트롤러부터는 bt4 지원인듯요
<drake_kr> bluetooth 4.0le
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요.... 저는 피씨에소 겜할 때는 걍 선 꼽아서 해서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 피시보다는.. 서피스나 폰에도 붙일거라서..
<Work^Seony> 다양하게 쓸 수 있네요
<drake_kr> 큐 잡혀서 한겜 하고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 넵
<drake_kr> 한게임 더하고 자야 하나..
<drake_kr> 새벽인데 큐가 잘 잡히네요..
<drake_kr> 아 어렵당
<drake_kr> 음 xbox one x는 단점이 가격인데 물량이 부족하다니..
<drake_kr> 건전지 들어가네요..
<drake_kr> 십자패드가.. 나아진거 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 네 건전지 들어가죠
<drake_kr> 제가 플스패드로 격투겜을 해서 그런지
<drake_kr> xbox one 패드 십자키는 좀..
<drake_kr> 리튬보다 알카라인이 오래 가던가..
<Work^Seony> 엑박패드가 배터리는 그래도 좀 오래 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 곧 폭탄 할인 할거 같은뎅..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 무선 컨트롤러 반응속도는 괜찮은가요? 무선 마우스나 키보드는 가끔 딜레이걸리는 현상 있는것도 있더라구요
<drake_kr> 아직 배송도 안 왔는데..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-20
<bridgebot> <draco> 홈택스 테스트라...;;;; 설마 우분투에서 deb 파일 받아서 설치하는 방식은 아니길.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 조금은 있을지도요…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ko/2017-December/001260.html
<head_irccloud> gjgj
<head_irccloud> 허허
<head_irccloud> 진짜 오랜만에 들어와보네
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud> 이거
<head_irccloud> 닉 서버 아이디랑 비번을까먹엇는데 ;;
<head_irccloud> 어떻게 찾나요 ㄷㄷ
<jason_KR> 몰라요. 저는 경험이 없어서 몰라요. 또는 프리노드로 전자우편을 보내면 자동 답장을 받아서 처리한 기억은 있는데....구체적인 것은 잊었습니다.
<jason_KR> 걍 새걸로 쓰면 어때서요? ㅎ
<head_irccloud_> ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 다들 잘 지내셧어요 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요  오랫만이시네요
<jason_KR> ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마 전에 인터넷에서 본 건데, 어떤 여자가 클럽에서 만난 남자가 Yonsei라는 대학 다닌데는데, 이거 혹시 일본에 있는 무슨 지잡대 아니냐고 묻던 글이 갑자기 생각나네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 욘세이
<drake_kr> 일본어같은 느낌이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그래서 그렇게 생각하는게 이해는 되더라구요
<drake_kr> 횬다이
<drake_kr> 유노 김종엔?
<drake_kr> 하와이에서 북한은 어떤 존재감인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 뭐 글쎄요 뉴스에 나오면 한 번 언급하는 정도? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 이제 세계에 하나 남은 분단국가라..
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 동네 사람들이 한국에 대해서 워낙 잘 알아서, 오히려 남들 다 아는 것도 잘 모르는 경우가 종종 있어요
<drake_kr> 잘 모르는 외국인한테 양자역학 공부했다 그러면 큰일남..
<head_irccloud_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud_> 욘세이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud_> 클럽 백치녀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud_> 써니님 잘 지내셧어요! ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 요즘엔 카톡 오픈 챗방에서 한참 놀다가 ㅎㅎ 못들어왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 건축 관련 사람들 모아서 이야기도 나누고 그랫죠 ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 저도 서버
<head_irccloud_> 아예 하나 장만햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 아이피 타임으로 7테라 정도 되는걸로 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 써니님은 계속 그 직장에서 다니세요? ㅎㅎ
<head_irccloud_> 재미 있으셧던 드레이크 님도 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 왜 재미있죠
<head_irccloud_> 농담 하시던게
<head_irccloud_> 재미있엇던 걸로 기억합니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> head_irccloud_: 저는 공무원이라... 굳이 그만두고 나갈 이유가 별로 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 콤푸타는 어렵네요
<soyeomul> 콤푸타에 /proc/uptime 참 요리하기 빡시네여
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pnYhbYAr/
<soyeomul> 옷
<soyeomul> 드렉님 꾸벅
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 접때 만든 크롬북 가동시간 스크립트에다가 파이썬방식에다가 부팅된 시각도 나오게끔 손봤어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-chromebook-uptime.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 이제 이거로 쭈욱 갈거 같아요
<soyeomul> 요래 조그만 스크립트 맹그는것도 참 빡세네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 콤푸타를 업으로 하시는 모든 분들 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 이맥스 데블 메일링 잠시 보는데.. 또 왔어요 장님 구글맨 TV 라만씨.
<soyeomul> 오늘은 이맥스 내장 웹브라우저 eww 관련 버그 신고 같은데요..
<soyeomul> 기술적인 이야기더라구요.. 뭔가 대단해보였어요
<soyeomul> 눈도 안보이는데.. 어떻게 이맥스 내장 웹브라우저의 버그를 발견하고 심지어 기술적 조언까지 해주는지...
<soyeomul> 이런 분이 우리나라 공인인증서관련 인터넷 뱅킹 문제들을 접하게 되면 어떤 말들을 할까요
<soyeomul> 정말 TV 라만 같은 분을 우리나라 인터넷 자문단으로 모셔왔음 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 대한민국 웹에 평화를 가져다 주실분..
<soyeomul> 하지만 지금은 구글에서 일하는 구글맨
<soyeomul> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2017-12/msg00708.html 관련 글타래
<soyeomul> 라만씨는 이맥스 내장 메일러를 쓰는거 같아요 Gnus 라던가 VM 이라던가..
<soyeomul> 이맥스 팬 라만씨
<soyeomul> http://www.bloter.net/archives/63898 라만씨 인터뷰 국내기사
<soyeomul> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 조은밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-21
<bridgebot> <draco> 밤 11시 반에 왜 전화 안받냐고 회사 게시판에 험한 말 써놓은 고객이 있네...
<autowiz_> 상식이 안통하는 사람이군요 거참
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> https://m.clien.net/service/board/news/11567886?po=0&od=T31&sk=&sv=&category=&groupCd=&articlePeriod=default
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 애플이 배터리 수명이 일정 수준 이하로 내려간 아이폰에 대해 성능을 제한시킨다고 공식 인정했군요.
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 밤 11시반에 전화 안받는다고 험한 말 써놓으면 새벽 1시에 전화해서 고객응대 해주는건....
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 새벽 1시에 안녕하세요 고갱님~~ 하면 되는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 식사들하시죠
<autowiz_> 감자 감자 물어볼사람이 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 혹시 알려나 해서 , SAN 스토리지 한대 에서 볼륨 하나을 서버 두대가 공유할려면 스토리지에서 특별한 설정을 해야하는건지
<autowiz_> 아니면 서버에서는 같은 LUN 을 가져가기만하고 파일 시스템을 공유전용 파일 시스템을 쓰기만 하면 되는건지
<PotatoGim> 만일 동일 LUN을 물고 올라오는거면 일반적인 방법으로는 두 대의 서버에서 사용하면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 꼭 그래야 하는 상황이라면 CLVM을 고려해보시거나...
<autowiz_> CLVM 은 서버쪽에서만 설정하면 되는건가? 스토리지에는 별도의 설정이 필요없고? ( LUN 매핑정도는 제외하고 )
<autowiz_> 그러고 보면 SAN 스토리지는 공유볼륨같은게 아예 없는거 일 수도 있겠구만 . CLVM 듣기만해보고 설정을 해보지는 못해서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 네 CLVM은 각 노드에서만 설정하면 됩니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네 CLVM은 각 노드에서만 설정하면 됩니다 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 네~ 옥토위즈로 불리는 오즈 ( 오토위즈)  입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 날씨가 추워서 요즘 좀 힘드시겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 위즈님 볏짚작업이 다 종료되어서 이제 좀 살만합니다;;
<soyeomul> 아이고 걱정해주셔서 감사합니다;;
<jason_KR> 소여물님, 옥토위즈 지지, 오토위즈  맞습니다. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 모니터 하나 구매한거 크리스마스 지나고나서 배송 도착할까봐 걱정했는데 이제 곧 도착한다고 하니 다행이네요
<jason_KR> 많 축하합니다. (내 돈내고 내가 사는 것이지만, 빨리 도착한다는 부분, 축하 ^^)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 크리스마스나 연말 명절 등등 택배 물량이 폭탄처럼 쏟아지는 시기가 있지요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 1주일 넘게 기다리긴 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘부로 10일?
<soyeomul> 몇 인치인가요? 모니터 크기요
<ircCloud^Seony> 34인치입니다
<autowiz_> 기다림의 끝이 다되어 가고 있는거 같습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 34 와 영화관 스크린인가요.. 엄청 크네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 샀어요 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074JKT894
<jason_KR> 제 동생, 가끔 업무 땜에 저보다 자주 중국  갔다가 오는데 놀라는 것이 거의 익일배송이라고....
<soyeomul> 599달라...
<jason_KR> seony 기술발전+가격인하의 속도가 놀랍네요. ㄷㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네... 해상도 때문에 가격이 약간 비싸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸... 요즘은 1년만 지나면 아예 구형이 되어버리니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 맥프로를 보면서 매일 깨닫지만, 이제는 절대 "고가"의 제품은 사지말자 에요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저 크기면 파이썬 코딩할때 화면 좁아서 불편하진 않겠어요.. 부럽!
<ircCloud^Seony> 비싼거 사서 절대 오래쓸 생각하면 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ.  차라리 그 돈으로 2개 3개 사는게 더 나은거 같아요...
<jason_KR> 고가의 제품 = 대부분 신제품.
<ircCloud^Seony> soyeomul: 코딩할 때 화면 넓게 쓰려고 저거 산 거에요
<soyeomul> 넹 서니님 공감요;
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹브라우저 2개랑 프로그래밍 에디터 1개 띄우고 싶어서요
<soyeomul> 전 14인치도 크다고 생각했는데.. 34 에 입이 안다물어집니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 주로 하는게 웹프로그래밍이라서, 웹브라우저+디버거+에디터 이렇게 띄워야하거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런가요? 요즘 나오는 모니터들 보면 그 정도는 아닌거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저게 4k도 아니고, 그렇다고  hdr 있는 것도 아닌데요...
<autowiz_> 비싼거 보다는 중고든 새거든 가성비 좋은걸로 시스템 꾸리는게 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> hdr 있는건 솔직히 비싸서 못사겠더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 4k도 tv는 싼데 모니터는 비싸고...
<autowiz_> 국내 중소기업 모니터의 경우에는 별반 TV 랑 차이가 없다고 할 수준인거 같아서요
<autowiz_> 포트들 비슷하고 스피커는 좀 딸리지만서두 .
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 시간 있으시면 이 영상 추천해드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blSX0rH1MSM
<ircCloud^Seony> 콘솔게임기에 대한 얘기이긴 한데, 티비랑 모니터의 차이에 대해서 굉장히 잘 설명해주거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 이분이 레이싱휠로 게임을 해도 제대로 할 수 없는 이유에 대해서 역시 굉장히 잘 설명해주는데요, 이분은 아무래도 설명해주는 일을 직업으로 삼는 게 좋을 듯 싶더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼, 저 영상을 다 보셨으면 아시겠지만, 티비랑 모니터는 구분해서 구입하는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 저도 저영상 아래쪽에 휠로 게임 해도 제대로 할 수 없는 이유~~ 라는 동영상 이 있는건 봤는데 같은 사람 이었군요 ㅎㅎ.
<autowiz_> 간단하게는 레이싱 휠이랑 실제 차랑은 다를거 같긴한데. 뭐 그래도 키보드로 하는거보다는 좋지요 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> latex에서 함초롱 쓸 수 있는 방법이 없나요?
<sungyo> 함초롱 -> 함초롬
<drake_kr> 전 43인치 모니터 사려고요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-22
<sungyo> 좋은 아침이네요!
<drake_kr> 춥네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 리하이요
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 메리크리스마스!!! 혼져옵서예!!!!
<sungyo> 선생님 오랜만에 인사 드려요 ;)
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 오랜만에 뵈옵니다~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> dkssu
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 공인인증서 구현하는데 더 단순화 시킬 수 는 없는건가요.. 아님 단순화 시킬 순 있는데.. 어떤 권력의 역학관계에서 단순화 시키려는 쪽이 힘이 없어서 그런건가요..
<jason_KR> 후자
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<autowiz_> 생각보다 복잡하더라구요
<autowiz_> 돈문제이다보니
<jason_KR> 매일 보는 사이는 인사 생략합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 아 넵 재준님
<soyeomul> 음 .. 공인인증서 문제로 한 3년간은 시끌벅적할거 같아요
<autowiz_> 매일 못뵈는 저는 넙죽 인사 올리옵니다.
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님;;;
<soyeomul> 어느 분께서 용감하게 IETF 에다가 공인인증서 규격을 딱! 맹글어서 이걸 인터넷 표준으로 만들면 모든 상황이 좀 쉽게 흘러갈거 같기도 한데욧..
<autowiz_> 그냥 외국처럼만 되면 될거같은데 , 전세계적으로 이런식으로 인터넷 뱅킹을 쓰는나라가 전무후무 할거같은데 말이지요
<soyeomul> 그냥 email 에다 주민등록번호나/사회보장번호(미국) 링크 시키는걸로 인증 끝내면 안되나요..
<soyeomul> 아 아직 외국 사례는 잘 몰라서...
<soyeomul> 위즈님 뉘앙스가 외국처럼이 꽤 공감이 갑니다
<soyeomul> 뭔가 그쪽은 엑티브엑스 같은거 없이도 잘 돌아가는것처럼 느껴지거등요
<autowiz_> 얼마전에도 제 윈도우즈 머신에 보안관련 프로그램 잘못올라가서 이틀에 한번꼴로 블루스크린 뜨고 미치는줄 알았습니다. ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 블루스크린;;
<soyeomul> 사회보장번호/주민등록번호/마이넘버(일본) 요런 국민식별번호에다가 email 을 링크시키고 은행거래 하기직전 신분확인 통과절차로 하면 참 간단할거 같기도 합니다 이건 제생각이었어요 아직 외국 사례를 자세히 몰라서요
<sungyo> 공인인증서의 요점은, 거래 사고시 책임을 고객에게 떠넘길 수 있다는 매우 획기적인(?) 경영적 발상에 근거하고 있는 것이라,
<sungyo> 사실상...기술적 문제가 요지가 아닐 수 있다고 생각해요.
<autowiz_> 현 컨트리뷰터는 재순님인가요?
<autowiz_> 홈페이지에서 찾아볼려니 잘 못찾겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 우분투 위키에 있고요. 저는 은퇴했죠. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래도 저는 재순님께 전화를 드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 외국사례는... 본인만 알 수있는 문답을 미리 등록해 놓고 쓰며, 한편 아이피, mac 도 지켜보고, 또 타자 습관도 자동 인식 합니다.
<jason_KR> 워낙, 명예와 신용, 프라이버시를 존중하는 사회이다보니까 말이죠 (북미 한정?)
<soyeomul> 그니깐 그건 국가가 강제하는게 아니라 은행들이 각자 알아서 시스템 구현해서 하고 있다는 말인거네요;;;
<jason_KR> 써니님, 어때요? 내 말이 맞죠? 라고 물으면..."저 온라인 거래 않해요" 라는 답이 나올 듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 국가 강제?는 남조선만 해당.
<autowiz_> 설마요 쓰고 계실껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 남조선이 참 위대한 나라 같아요..
<jason_KR> 아마존이나, 알리익프레스만 해도 2중 3중 요구 않해요. 설치 강요? 더 없죠.
<soyeomul> 조으네요 아마존! 알리익!
<jason_KR> 알리 알죠? 중국 꺼.
<autowiz_> 일반 쇼핑몰도 그렇고 1금융권도 동일하지요
<jason_KR> 알리'규모도 어마어마하고,
<soyeomul> 넵
<jason_KR> 엘론 머스크'가 웬 갑툭튀'지? 했는데...페이팔 초기 멤버. 역시 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<soyeomul> 그럼 끝났네요 해외 사용자들에게 우리 물건을 인터넷으로 팔아먹으려면 아마존이나 알리처럼 변해야 한다.. 이게 반대파를 설득시킬 수 있는 명분이네요..
<soyeomul> 반대파 == 과거의 깝깝한 공인인증서 옹호세력들
<autowiz_> 어찌보면 한번 그랬었지요 그 전지현 스카프 인가 중국에 못판다고 active-x 걷어내라
<autowiz_> 했다가 도로묵이 됐지요
<soyeomul> 아..
<jason_KR> 제가 한줄로 요약하자면, ㅠㅠ 신경꺼야 정신건강에 좋다"는 ㅠㅠ 우울한...
<soyeomul> 아.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 최근에도 걷어내자 했다가 흐지부지 되고 있구요. 그래도 예전보다는 덜해지긴 했나 싶기도 합니다. 개수라도 좀 줄었으니까요
<soyeomul> 음 그래도 뭔가 변화가 일어나려는 분위기가 저도 조으네요
<autowiz_> html5 용 인증서 관리를 사용하는 (국민은행) 같은 데도 있지요 ( 기존 프로그램 방식과 html5 방식 동시 지원 )
<autowiz_> 몇달전에 테스트히가론 리눅스에서도 잘 됐던거 같습니다.  어쨌거나 하루빨리 없어지면 좋겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 저도 그래요;;
<soyeomul> 갠적으로 우짜던동 크롬북에서 인터넷 뱅킹 한번 해보고 싶은 꿈이 있어요
<autowiz_> 캐노니컬에 물어볼께 있는데 컨트리뷰터를 통해서 진행할까 직접 진행할까 고민중입니다.
<autowiz_> 외국계 은행의 외국 계좌를 쓰면 가능할것도 같은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘 아침 뉴스에 보이스 피싱으로 8억을 송금했다는 기사가 나오던데.
<autowiz_> 아니 검찰이라고 하고 해당 계좌가 대포통장으로 사용되고 있다고 해도 그렇지. 정확히 확인도 안하고 . 자신의 다른통장으로 옮기는것도 아니고 그사람들이 불러주는 계좌로 슝~ 보냈다나 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 그냥 은행가서 현급으로 인출할려고 하면 뭐 당근 안되겠지요 . 정 이상하다 싶으면 은행에 전화를 하거나 직접 가서 계좌를 잠궈버릴 수 있지않나요?
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 좋은 하루 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-23
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 다들 출근하셨나요
<soyeomul> 옷
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 제가 루비 정규표현식을 찾아내었어요 이거 마치 콜롬부스가 신대륙 발견한거처럼 싱기하고도 기쁘네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 구글 검색하면 그냥 나오는거 아니었어요?
<soyeomul> http://ruby-doc.org/core-1.8.7/Regexp.html
<soyeomul> 아 근데 구글 검색해도 뭐가 믄지 몰라서 한참 테스트 후에서야 이거다 라는 확신을 했어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 re 모듈과 비슷한데...
<Work^Seony> 글쿤요.... 저는 루비는 이상하게 맘에 안들어서 ㅎㅎ  전 걍 파이썬 써야죠
<soyeomul> 세부적으로 쪼매 다르더라구요.. 이를테면 "[" "(" 문자를 표현할때요
<soyeomul> 역슬래시가 파이썬은 하나만 쓰면 되는데.. 루비는 두개를 쓰야지만 되고.. 등등
<soyeomul> 아 역시 정규표현식 이야기는 머리가 아픈게 재미가 없네요
<soyeomul> 저 백암온천 좀 댕겨올께요;;
<Work^Seony> 넵
<soyeomul> 서니님과 모두들 즐거운 토요일 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 조용한 저녁이어요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 밥묵고 숙제 다하고 대화방 들어왔어요
<soyeomul> 송아지 나이 계산하는거 루비랑 파이썬으로 만들어봤어요;
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-bullseye-age.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 가령 한달이 좀 지나고 두달이 안된 송아지 대략 태어난지 40일 정도 경과되었다고 할때...
<soyeomul> 이를 1개월령으로 표기할지 2개월령으로 표기할지 고민하다가
<soyeomul> 축산물이력정보를 안내해주는 안드로이드앱을 통해 비교하다가 2개월령으로 표기하기로 기준을 잡고 짰어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 나누었을때 나머지가 있으면 +1 을 해서 개월령 으로 표기하로 했는데...
<soyeomul> 맹글고 나서 2010년 11월 17일에 태어난 소의 개월령을 축산물이력정보 안드로이드앱이랑 제가 짠 루비코드랑 비교를 해보니 일치했어요.. 그래서 그냥 통과시켰어요..
<soyeomul> 아따 시간 연산은 쪼매 머리가 지끈거리네요.. 기준 잡기가 애매하니..
<soyeomul> 두번째로 기준잡기가 애매했던것이.. 1년을 360일로 하느냐 365일로 하느냐였어요
<soyeomul> 360일로 하지 않고 그냥 365로 퉁쳤으나... 개월령 연산엔 별 영향이 없었어요
<soyeomul> 축산물이력정보앱은 360일로 잡은거 같다는 생각이 들지만.. 서로 개월령 비교해보면 같은 값을 나오는걸로 봐서.. 1년 단위의 크기가 개월령 연산엔 영향을 미치지 않는다는 결론을 혼자서 내렸으나!
<soyeomul> 축산물이력정보앱 소스를 어데서 볼수가 없으므로.. 그냥 혼자서 전전긍긍
<soyeomul> 그냥 결과값이 같으므로 통과...
<soyeomul> 소여물만 잘 주면 되지 내가 왜 이런걸로 머리 싸매고 있나는 생각 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 제가 아직 접속이 안끊긴거지요?
<soyeomul> 혹시 몰라서 하는 얘긴데요 반대파(=공인인증서 옛 옹호파) 들이 공인인증서 개혁을 원하는 오픈소스를 좋아하는 보통사람들을 빨갱이 세력으로 몰고갈까 두렵습니다.. 이게 기자들도 마찬가지고요 요즘 하도 시국이 어수선하다보니
<soyeomul> 이 반대파를 설득시킬 수 있는 유일한 해법은 "국익" 밖에 없는거 같아요
<soyeomul> "공인인증서 개혁(단순화시키는일)이 국익에 도움이 됩니다" 라는 논조면 충분할 거 같아서 텔레비젼 보다가 잠시 대화창에다 적어봤어요
<soyeomul> 실제로 해외 사용자들에게 물건을 팔기위해선 공인인증서 개혁이 불가피하기에 더 그러하구요
<soyeomul> 김교수님께선 이 창을 못보지만 힘내었으면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 김교수님 뿐 아니라 김교수님과 같은 생각을 가지고 있는 모든 분들 힘내셨음 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> :upside_down_face:
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 공인인증서 아예 버리고 그냥 ic카드 리더기로 하면 겁나빠를듯....
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-24
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비 옵니다 울진에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> 안녕ㅏ세요:)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 일요일 저녁에 오늘 지금까지 볏짚작업 도와주신 분들중 가장 애써주신분들 3사람 초대하여 후포 횟집에서 회 한사라씩 먹기로 했어여
<soyeomul> 후포 = 경북 울진군 후포면
<soyeomul> 후포는 바닷가에 있는 작은 마을이어요
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁들 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 제가 먼저 횟집에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 친구들 후배들 오기전 잠시 일기를 쓰고 있을께요~ 소여물 일기
<soyeomul> 송아지 분만 예정일 알리미 코드를 드뎌 완성했어요
<soyeomul> 5시간 걸렸어요 루비/파이썬...
<soyeomul> 우와 진짜 머리가 터져나가는줄 알았습니다..
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-upcoming-calf-delivery-time.rb.gnus
<soyeomul> 정규표현식이 루비는 파이썬과 좀 다르고..
<soyeomul> 뭔가 정확도가 떨어지는거 같아서 루비 코드에서 리눅스 쉘의 grep(1) 를 끌어다 쓸 수 밖에 없었네요
<soyeomul> 정규표현식은 파이썬의 승리!
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 새벽 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<head_irccloud> 그렇군요
<head_irccloud> 부럽습니다 써니님 ㅜㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> head_irccloud: 엥? 뭐가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-16
<ipeter> 혹시 제 우분투 시스템 좀 봐주실 수 있는분 계신가요?/
<ipeter> 현재 델 XPS 13 Developer edition ubuntu 18.04 사용중입니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님 안녕하세요?
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 오랜만여요. 무슨 문제가 있어요?
<ipeter> 아
<ipeter> 현재 우분투 18/04를 사용중인데
<ipeter> 일정 프로그램마다
<ipeter> 한영전환이 안되네요
<ipeter> 크롬, 슬랙
<ipeter> 이런것들이 안되고
<ipeter> 나머지는 한영전환이 되구요
<ipeter> 제가 사용할때마다 한영전환시 뭐가 안될때 막 눌러서 해당 프로그램마다
<ipeter> 안되는듯 싶어요
<ipeter> 다른 프로그램 오페라 브라우저같은것들은 한영전환이 잘 되거든요
<jason_KR> 헐~ 저 지금 외출하려고, 막 /away 표시했는데... IME 를 뭐 쓰는지~ 몰라도 ibus 면 fcitx 또는 벼루'로 바꿔 보세요.
<ipeter> 아이버스 사용합니다
<jason_KR> 아마 손수 가능합니다.
<ipeter> 아무래도 프로그램마다 매핑이 되서 안되는거 같아요
<ipeter> 자주쓰고 한영전환때 안될때 제가 막 팍팍 그냥 눌러댄 프로그램은 안되더라구요
<ipeter> 자주쓰는 크롬브라우저 슬랙
<ipeter> 다른 프로그램은 우측 알트 누르면 잘 됩니다.
<jason_KR> 아이피터님, 아이버스와 크롬 한영전환은 오래됐지만, 해결된 버그인데....한편, 제가 좀 보고 싶은데, 오늘 하루종일 외근 예정이라서... IME 바꾸는 것이 젤 좋은 선택(이겠지만, 급한데로...   gnome-tweak > 키보드 > 추가배치옵션 > 한/영 전화 Ctrl/Alt key 재지정  방법도 해 보세요.)
<ipeter> 아앗 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 일단 말씀하신대로 진행해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 나중에 시간되시면 한번 기별주세요
<jason_KR> 옙, 그런데   우찌 지냅니까?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 오잉 저 기억하시나요?
<ipeter> 오즈님 오랫만이네요
<ipeter> 전 현재 미국에 있습니다.
<ipeter> 제이슨님 기억 나긴 합니다.
<ipeter> 되게 오랫만에 왔네요.
<junior> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~ 오랜만에 뵙네요~ ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<foxmask> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> jason_KR: \o
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 방금 로그 봤어요
<soyeomul> 프로그램 별로 입력기 한영전환 문제...
<soyeomul> 프로그램별로,,, 이게 쟁점 같아요
<soyeomul> 그럼 프로그램마다 되는 입력기를 띄우는게 최선책 아닐까 싶네요
<soyeomul> 다행히 전 사용하는 프로그램이 파여폭스와 이맥스가 전부인지라...
<soyeomul> 해당사항이 없습니다.
<soyeomul> 하지만 다양한 프로그램을 반드시 써야하는 분이시라면...
<soyeomul> 파이썬같은 스크립트 언어로
<soyeomul> 프로그램이 뜰때마다 가장 궁합이 좋은 입력기를 함께 띄우는거
<soyeomul> 이런 방법 한번 연구해보시면 어떨까 싶네요
<soyeomul> 움,,,
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ㅕㅠㅕㅜ셔
<jason_KR> 헐~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-17
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<junior> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> ahoops 님은 인터넷이 안되는지 생활이 바쁘셔서 그런지 요즘 뜸하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ahoops 님 뵌지도 오래네요 ㅎㅎ
<junior> 점심식사 맛있게 하셨나용?? 다름이 아니라 제가 GUI Shell script 프로그램을 systemd service로 올려서 사용하려고 합니다. 그런데 sudo ./(Program 명) 명령어를 입력하면 잘 실행이 되는데, systemd로 실행을 하려면 자꾸 org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [gtk_init_check() failed] 이
<junior> 에러가 뜨네요 ㅠㅠ 제 생각에는 일반 console mode에서 실행할때랑 systemd 서비스 실행로직의 차이인 것 같은데 어떤 차이로 인한 문제인지 혹은 제가 아예 잘못 짚은건지 도움 부탁드립니다 ㅠ
<junior> ubuntu 19.04 서버에서 사용 중 입니다. xorg xrdp 사용하여 접속하고 있습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?!!
<jason_KR> aut owiz_: 맞아요, 아훕. irc log 보고 찾았어요.
<foxmask> in "오빠랑 언니 있어요" 랑 means and ?
<pchero_work> 음.. bit different. '랑' could be 'with' or 'and'.
<pchero_work> For this time, it's much more like 'with'.
<foxmask> pchero_work: ok so the sentence does not mean "have you brother and sister"
<pchero_work> Oh.
<pchero_work> Now I've got it. "오빠랑 언니 있어요" could have various meanings.
<pchero_work> 1. I have brother and sister.
<pchero_work> 2. Brother stays with sister.
<pchero_work> Ah.. -_-;;; forget about the number 2. I misunderstood.
<pchero_work> In that case you're right. 'And'. -_-;;; May I need learn the Korean again. -_-;
<foxmask> pchero_work: thanks:)
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ pc hero_work "한글 다시 배우세요"가 아니라, ㅎㅎㅎ 사실이 좀 어렵네요. ^^
<foxmask> ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아 안녕하세요
<ipeter> jason님 fcitx로 한글변경 잘 하였습니다.
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 근데 슬랙 사용할때 우측 alt누르면 상단 바 메뉴로 커서가 이동하는거 같아요
<ipeter> 다른 앱은 안그러는데 말이죠
<ipeter> 기본 ibus보다 더 나은것 같습니다.
<ipeter> ubuntu dell developer edition 좋으네요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 어렵지 않죠? 쉽죠? 굳이 제 도움이 불필요할 정도...
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<jason_KR> 슬랙'과 카톡'은 제가 안써서...ㅠㅠ 미안.
<ipeter> 아. 네. 괜찮습니다. fcitx 추천해주신것만으로도 감사합니다
<ipeter> 그리고 저 필리핀에 있던 사람 아니예요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 어쩌면, 슬랙에서 글쇠값 바꾸는 설정이 있을지도...
<ipeter> 네네 숏컷 한번 찾아보겠습니다.
<jason_KR> 예, 필리핀 아훕 님과 잠시 착각.
<ipeter> 저 현재 미국에서 박사과정에 있어요
<jason_KR> 동,중,서부?
<ipeter> central
<ipeter> 8:25 pm
<jason_KR> OK
<jason_KR> 저는 크롬' 브레이브 브라우져는 ibus 한글 문제없는데, 텔레그램 ibus 오류 있어서 fcitx로 갈아 탔어요.
<jason_KR> 저는 크롬' & 브레이브' 브라우져는 ibus 한글 문제없는데, 텔레그램 ibus 오류 있어서 fcitx로 갈아 탔어요.
<ipeter> 아.. 저는 크롬이랑, 슬랙에 문제가 있었는데
<ipeter> 크롬은 해결되었는데
<ipeter> 슬랙은 이제 우측 알트를 누르면 상단 메뉴에 커서가 가네요
<ipeter> 입력창 커서가 아예 없어져요
<ipeter> 이거 아무래도 우분투 설정같은데요
<ipeter> 일단 내일 발표수업이 있어서 과제 먼저하고
<ipeter> 나중에 해야겠습니다.
<ipeter> 감사합니다 jason님
<jason_KR> gnome-tweak > 키보드 > 추가배치옵션 > 한/영 전화 Ctrl/Alt key 재지정  방법도 해 보세요.
<jason_KR> gnome-tweak > 키보드 > 추가배치옵션 > 한/영 전환ㅇ에서  Ctrl/Alt key 값 재지정 방법도 해 보세요.
<ipeter> 감사합니다.ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 어 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 사마휘님 티피로 오셨군요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 네 p52입니다
<samahui_TP> 이세돌이 은퇴기념으로 한돌도 은퇴시키는 군요
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <hkeylocal> 저도 X61 한대 IRC 머신으로 써볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <hkeylocal> 예전엔 하이텔 단말기를 IRC머신으로 써볼려다 EUC-KR만 지원해서 + 배터리 누액으로 사망해서 포기 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> IRC머신으로만 쓰기에는 X61이면 아까운데요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 tp240 560 이라고 구형 모델로 irc 돌리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 요즘은 몸사려야되서... 포기하고 있지만요ㅎㅎ 노트북을 이것저것 모았더니 그분께서 처분을 계획하시더라고요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속했네요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-19
<soyeomul> 안녕팟헤요
<soyeomul> 조용한 목요일이네요
<soyeomul> 조용하지만 마음은  다들 일로 바빠서 조용한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 할거는 많은데...
<soyeomul> 시험치기전날 제일 바쁜데 딴짓하는 고딩마냥 지금 제맘이 그렇네요
<soyeomul> 시간이 지나메... 과거에 작성된 문서들도 고전자료가 되어가네요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-20
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Atomic_agai> 안녕하세요.
<Atomic_agai> o(∩_∩)o
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-21
<ipeter21> 왜 저 ipeter21일까요
<ipeter21> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-22
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/isC6UYWy/%EC%9B%94%EC%A0%95%EB%A6%AC%EC%9D%98%20%EC%95%84%EC%B9%A8
<razGon_> 좋은 아침 되세요
